# [DISCUSSION] teamhacksung's ICS Port for Fascinate (BUILD 1)



## jt1134

Here is a general discussion thread for this ROM -> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11850-romicsitl41d-teamhacksungs-ics-port-for-fascinate-build-1/

Please use this thread for installation/other general help and non-development related discussion.


----------



## skynet11

*Solved Problems, Workarounds and Guides*
Per ohiomoto's suggestion I will maintain a list of fixes posted throughout this thread. So far,...

Going Back to Stock (thanks droidstyle): http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/
Everything about ADB (thanks Captainkrtek): http://rootzwiki.com...hing-about-adb/

So you want to flash build 3? Make sure you're already on ICS (either Team Hacksung's build 1 or 2, or alphalulz).

Netflix video playback not working? Flash ICS build 2 or later.

Constant booting to Recovery? Try unmounting and remounting /system in mounts and storage. If remounting /system doesn't work, try this: 
From recovery, select "mounts and storage", select "format /boot", confirm it, then reflash your ROM (best bet is to use Build 2 here), reboot, and you should be back in ICS. (thanks remicks) NOTE: DO NOT REBOOT AFTER FORMATTING THE /BOOT PARTITION WITHOUT REINSTALLING THE ROM FIRST, OR YOUR PHONE WILL NOT BOOT!

Video codec problems? (can't play videos in a certain format like, say, DivX) Try downloading MX Player AND MX Player Codecs (ARM v6) from the Market (yes, they're separate downloads)

Gallery FC's? Try error checking your sd card on your PC (thanks SageDieu) and/or clearing Gallery by dragging app icon from the drawer to the "app info" button and clearing app data (thanks remicks)

Gmail/Calendar sync issues? Try RE-installing gapps 7.1 (ROM thread OP) If Gmail or Calendar keeps asking for permissions when you try to sync, keep granting - you may have to go through this several times before it works (thanks jt1134) If that doesn't work, you might need to format /system in Recovery (mounts and storage), reinstall ROM, reinstall gapps. This seems to have the same effect as wiping data so you'll likely be starting over.

Having problems with the Market or with gapps 7.1 other than/in addition to Gmail and Calendar? Go to recovery, go to "mounts and storage", format /system, reinstall ROM and gapps. Upon rebooting you might want to clear data for each individual app, especially if you're still having problems (thanks remicks)

Need to clear data from a single app? Long-press on app icon in app drawer, drag to "app info" on the top of the screen, and clear data from the app info dialog (thanks again remicks)

Having lots of FC's (I like to call it FC binges)[/B] Chances are your app cache is full. The simplest way to clear cache from all your apps at once is to try "Cache Cleaner NG" (yes, the "NG" one) from the Market. This is different from wiping the cache partition in recovery.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## soulshot96

hey guys im thinking bout trying the new build but the last one i tried my wifi tether was borked, im currently on v3 and would like to know if the wifi tether app works now. not the built in one either, i use the one at code.google.wifitether.


----------



## skynet11

soulshot96 said:


> hey guys im thinking bout trying the new build but the last one i tried my wifi tether was borked, im currently on v3 and would like to know if the wifi tether app works now. not the built in one either, i use the one at code.google.wifitether.


Check the OP of this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11850-romicsitl41d-teamhacksungs-ics-port-for-fascinate-build-1/


----------



## _josh__

Edit. Thx skynet for the adb link.

Reading is fundamental for knowledge.


----------



## AuroEdge

jt1134 said:


> Android OS battery usage _display_ higher than normal.


So to be clear, this means that Android OS might say that it is using a lot of battery usage... but in reality it is NOT?


----------



## dzdroid

For those concerned about battery usage I recommend Juice Plotter, Juice Defender (both free from Market) & most of all: in Settings, Dev. Options, Background Process Limit to 4. The bp limit made a HUGE difference for me. Best battery life since PowerWashed Froyo.

Mega-Thanks to JT & devs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xrs

so is this build supposed to b a further update to jt's 1209 merge build?

edit: i did this weird thing called reading and answered my own question, to all questioning yes it is.


----------



## ohiomoto

Hey everyone. If anyone has a workaround or problem related to this ROM that they feel merits it's own thread, I would be happy to catalog them in this post. This would allow that discussion to stay on topic, making it more useful and easier to manage while keeping this thread a little less cluttered and fragmented.

The way it would work is I'll subscribe to this thread. You guys start a topic for your problem or workaround and then post the link in this thread. I'll add the link to the list for others to see. This way if someone has a similar problem, they can just go to the appropriate link and make use of the knowledge already being shared and/or add to that discussion. I could even try to keep a list of "open" and "solved' threads if you guys want. I guess you would just have to post that a problem was solved.

Post 2 would be the best place for this information, but at least this spot will stay on the front page. So consider this space reserved for that purpose if you guys want to use it.

*It's very important that the user reports bugs in JT's developer thread before starting something on here. If the problem gets a workaround and it's never reported to JT that would be counter productive.*

*Solved Problems, Workarounds and Guides*
http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/
http://rootzwiki.com...hing-about-adb/

*Open Threads*

Edit: Skynet11, if you up for the task and want donate post #2 of this thread feel free to take it over. If you don't want to manage this type of topic, you could always put a link point to this post with simple instructions on what it's for if you feel it would be helpful. I've used this format in the past and it's a really good way to make mega threads more manageable and useful.

Edit: Skynet11 has taken over this please help him out by using these guidelines and use the links in post #2.


----------



## sageDieu

This works fantastically on my Mesmerize if anyone is wondering. Data and everything.


----------



## sageDieu

Works on the mesmerize.


----------



## skynet11

ohiomoto said:


> Skynet11, if you up for the task and want donate post #2 of this thread feel free to take it over. If you don't want to manage this type of topic, you could always put a link point to this post with simple instructions on what it's for if you feel it would be helpful. I've used this format in the past and it's a really good way to make mega threads more manageable and useful.


 No prob... I'll take it over if you want...

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## ohiomoto

If your up for it then yeah, that would be great. If not you can just point to it. It's up to you. If you take it over and get sick of it I could always take it back in post #9 or whatever one it is. You can copy what you want from my post and then I can clean it up.

Oh and one last thing that I should have added to my post. It's very important that the user reports bugs in JT's developer thread before starting something on here. If the problem gets a workaround and it's never reported to JT that would be counter productive. I'll add it to my post and then it's up to you what you want to do with it.


----------



## Killarny

Upon first boot (after a wipe) I'm asked to activate my phone, even though it's already activated (3g and phone already work). I ignored the request, and despite it saying it'd annoy me every boot, when I rebooted it didn't ask again.


----------



## Special_opps

On the mez had to edit apns via voice dialer which is fixed and edit build.prop to get mms working. So far the rom is good, cept for what jt has reported as broke. JT your the heater.


----------



## mwebs13

Wow.. It seems that the Noobs are already making "comments" in the developer thread!


----------



## skynet11

mwebs13 said:


> Wow.. It seems that the Noobs are already making "comments" in the developer thread!


No noobs there that I saw...

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Skrazz

I hate to be the newber to ask this but what's the best version of CWM Recovery for flashing this sucker? There are many floating around and I believe I remember reading 2.5.x red is NOT the right one to use.


----------



## nmalready

skynet11 said:


> Check the OP of this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...cinate-build-1/


I read the op and all its says is NATIVE tethering does not work. So i assume alternate methods do work? And could someone list proven tethering options that we know for sure will work with build 1? Thank you


----------



## droidstyle

delete


----------



## nm3210

So to answer some of the minor questions I personally had before flashing (i came from the 1209 build with toggles and cmsettings.apk installed; I did a full data wipe and then installed the new BUILD 1):
the GApps in JT's post (v5 by Kaik541) includes v3.3.1.1 of the Market, not the newest 3.4.4
Buying apps now works!!

the Toggles.zip and CMSettings.apk are NOT necessary as they are built into BUILD 1
Also, I am having the "activate your phone" bug after doing a full wipe (seen here), but i'm trying not to clutter the dev thread. This seems to be a bug because the phone is definitely activated and hitting skip works fine.


----------



## droidstyle

Skrazz said:


> I hate to be the newber to ask this but what's the best version of CWM Recovery for flashing this sucker? There are many floating around and I believe I remember reading 2.5.x red is NOT the right one to use.


cwm4 if your coming from bml


----------



## nm3210

Is the "Data usage" supposed to be working? I haven't seen it get talked about much and it's not in the known bugs. I know the WIFI version works, but I have never seen my Mobile data go above 0.00B used (even though I frequently use 3G). Anybody else have it working/not working?


----------



## jbr05ki

Is MMS sending and recieving working for Verizon on this? It wasn't clear on the OP or the development thread.

Thanks!


----------



## KeithN

jbr05ki said:


> Is MMS sending and recieving working for Verizon on this? It wasn't clear on the OP or the development thread.
> 
> Thanks!


Receiving has always worked for me. You can always just send something to yourself or someone else to test. I'll check once everything is flashed and update if no one else has.

Edit: Still no MMS it appears. It's stuck at sending. Oh well I'm sure we will see it in the future.


----------



## sinhumane

Just curious, is anyone having issues with the incoming call volume being super high by default, and having to turn it down every time?


----------



## droidstyle

mms send still does not work on the fascinate!


----------



## nm3210

sinhumane said:


> Just curious, is anyone having issues with the incoming call volume being super high by default, and having to turn it down every time?


That is very well known, so yes, everyone has that problem. It's an MTD problem and might not get fixed until samsung releases drivers specifically for the fascinate (if i am not mistaken).


----------



## droidstyle

sinhumane said:


> Just curious, is anyone having issues with the incoming call volume being super high by default, and having to turn it down every time?


yes this has been a known issue on jt's kernel for since jt brought mtd roms to the fascinate. Glitch kernel is the only one that has the call volume fixed but it is not compatible with ics currently. Only options are, 1) Get use to it lol 2) use the app tasker from market


----------



## pinecone

Has anyone had success with this?
http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/cyanogenmod-9s-new-launcher-revealed-r217

Is it even worth checking out? I tried to load it and got a boot loop. Thanks!


----------



## Wahooka

skynet11 said:


> *Solved Problems, Workarounds and Guides*
> Per ohiomoto's suggestion I will maintain a list of fixes posted throughout this thread. So far,...
> 
> Going Back to Stock (thanks droidstyle): http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/
> Everything about ADB (thanks Captainkrtek): http://rootzwiki.com...hing-about-adb/
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


In order to be less of a n00b and be more helpful by providing logs and educating myself so I can provide helpful info I am trying to install and use ADB. I am following the instructions in the Captainkrtek thread but even after installing the SDK and rebooting my PC the ADB installer is telling me I don't have the SDK installed. Is there someone that can PM me and help me figure out why ADB won't install I don't want to clutter this thread with posts about something unrelated to ICS anymore than this one post. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## skynet11

Wahooka said:


> In order to be less of a n00b and be more helpful by providing logs and educating myself so I can provide helpful info I am trying to install and use ADB. I am following the instructions in the Captainkrtek thread but even after installing the SDK and rebooting my PC the ADB installer is telling me I don't have the SDK installed. Is there someone that can PM me and help me figure out why ADB won't install I don't want to clutter this thread with posts about something unrelated to ICS anymore than this one post. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


Did you check http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html for the latest version of the SDK?

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## ohiomoto

Noob questions!



> *- Upgrading from another build of ICS by teamhacksung?*
> Do a Nandroid Backup!
> Install the ROM from sdcard using ClockworkMod Recovery
> Optionally install the Google Addon


I already have V3. When I go to cwm, I now get the v5.5.0.2 menu instead of menu version 4 as I did when I flashed V3 from stock as per droidstyle's guide. Does this matter or do I need to open odin and flash cwm again?

And the Google Addon JT mentions is the Google Apps: v5.1 he has linked? Flash that with cwm from root of SD? If true, do I reboot the ROM before or just flash it before reboot?


----------



## Wahooka

skynet11 said:


> Did you check http://developer.an.../sdk/index.html for the latest version of the SDK?
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


Thank you sir, the issue was the one linked was the an older version, the newest version installed perfectly. =D


----------



## droidstyle

pinecone said:


> Has anyone had success with this?
> http://rootzwiki.com...r-revealed-r217
> 
> Is it even worth checking out? I tried to load it and got a boot loop. Thanks!


that launcher is already included in our ics port


----------



## droidstyle

ohiomoto said:


> Noob questions!
> 
> I already have V3. When I go to cwm, I now get the v5.5.0.2 menu instead of menu version 4 as I did when I flashed V3 from stock as per droidstyle's guide. Does this matter or do I need to open odin and flash cwm again?
> 
> And the Google Addon JT mentions is the Google Apps: v5.1 he has linked? Flash that with cwm from root of SD? If true, do I reboot the ROM before or just flash it before reboot?


no need for cwm4 once your on mtd based roms...thats just for the conversion from bml to mtd. so just use the recovery that came with the rom.


----------



## ohiomoto

Thanks droidstyle. Then for the Google addon just follow the rest of section 3 of your guide as if I were installing "gapps"?


----------



## droidstyle

ohiomoto said:


> Thanks droidstyle. Then for the Google addon just follow the rest of section 3 of your guide as if I were installing "gapps"?


yep...also i will update the guide with the latest build here shortly


----------



## KeithN

pinecone said:


> Has anyone had success with this?
> http://rootzwiki.com...r-revealed-r217
> 
> Is it even worth checking out? I tried to load it and got a boot loop. Thanks!


We are already running Trebuchet in some form. It shows Trebuchet 0.1 in the Launcher Preferences.


----------



## miami slim

skynet11 said:


> No prob... I'll take it over if you want...
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


Yes! Bring on the alpha-lulz!


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

Is anyone else unable to turn on the persistent google search bar on this build? Just flashed this from v4 and even though the option us there in there launcher preference menu it doesn't seen to do anything. Nota major issue, but I feel like the launcher just doesn't look right with that big gap at the top of the screen.

ETA: Disregard, I ama total idiot and forgot to flash gapps


----------



## nm3210

Mesmerizeuser said:


> Is anyone else unable to turn on the persistent google search bar on this build? Just flashed this from v4 and even though the option us there in there launcher preference menu it doesn't seen to do anything. Nota major issue, but I feel like the launcher just doesn't look right with that big gap at the top of the screen.


Mine can be successfully turned on and off just fine (I keep mine on). What exactly is going on with yours?


----------



## xrs

can anyone fill me in on what to change in build prop for it not to say verizon wireless all over my phone? looks weird when i pull down my notifications and see a vzw text at bottom with a usc logo on the top of my mes


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

nm3210 said:


> Mine can be successfully turned on and off just fine (I keep mine on). What exactly is going on with yours?


 Mine wouldn't turn on because I forgot to flash gapps. I couldn't figure out why my phone wouldn't display an that wasn't there.


----------



## nemeth2027

Just an fyi...it seems like all voice functions work now!


----------



## xrs

sageDieu said:


> hm.. gallery is getting a force close. it seems to load all my folders, and it loads a few thumbnails, then dies.


hoping im not out of line posting this here, but my gallery is working flawlessly. on mes also. great job on ics all who were involved on this, loving it


----------



## 4FatSno

Fyi: android market purchases work just fine









sent from outerspace


----------



## mwebs13

XRS... Look in the older discussion thread and/or search for this issue because I am pretty sure that this was addressed at one time or another.


----------



## nmalready

Do the cm settings that were applied separately for v4 work for this build?


----------



## livinsac

Regarding tethering...

Native tethering: 11/28 build--it would connect and internet would work with proper commands entered in terminal for NAT rules; 12/09 build--it would connect but no internet, even with NAT rules; latest build (build 1)--will not even connect

WiFi tether: netd mode-- fails to activate wifi interface; softap mode--lots of stuff fail; ad-hoc mode--ad hoc and essid fail

Pdanet: Works! (assuming easytether also works)

So I guess if I want to get internet on my android tablet from phone, I can usb tether to win7 machine and connectify to peripherals.

Regarding VPN...

VPNC widget works without modifying tun.ko module (v3 required editing binary to match version).

VPN & tethering are probably the two most important features for me. It would be very helpful to get wireless tethering working (and surprising that native working doesn't work now since it did a couple versions back); then I wouldn't need to carry around big windows tablet for fielding calls from work. If anyone has any other ideas regarding wifi tethering let me know (I assume jt already has a logcat since the issue is listed in OP of dev thread.).


----------



## droidstyle

nmalready said:


> Do the cm settings that were applied separately for v4 work for this build?


yes I believe they are already implemented in this build...if not just flash them. I do know for sure the pull down toggles are built in.


----------



## nmalready

livinsac said:


> Regarding tethering...
> 
> Native tethering: 11/28 build--it would connect and internet would work with proper commands entered in terminal for NAT rules; 12/09 build--it would connect but no internet, even with NAT rules; latest build (build 1)--will not even connect
> 
> WiFi tether: netd mode-- fails to activate wifi interface; softap mode--lots of stuff fail; ad-hoc mode--ad hoc and essid fail
> 
> Pdanet: Works! (assuming easytether also works)
> 
> So I guess if I want to get internet on my android tablet from phone, I can usb tether to win7 machine and connectify to peripherals.
> 
> Regarding VPN...
> 
> VPNC widget works without modifying tun.ko module (v3 required editing binary to match version).
> 
> VPN & tethering are probably the two most important features for me. It would be very helpful to get wireless tethering working (and surprising that native working doesn't work now since it did a couple versions back); then I wouldn't need to carry around big windows tablet for fielding calls from work. If anyone has any other ideas regarding wifi tethering let me know (I assume jt already has a logcat since the issue is listed in OP of dev thread.).


Confirmed, and thanks for detailed info. I wasn't sure if it was just my phone having the issues. I'm sure a fix will come soon since many of us (I assume) rely on wifi tethering for our android tablets


----------



## lightningdude

sageDieu said:


> hm.. gallery is getting a force close. it seems to load all my folders, and it loads a few thumbnails, then dies.


Not sure if this is an actual fix, as I didn't explore further than this. I had problems with gallery force closing, so I started messing with actual hardware manipulations I had in place, such as screen density and overclocking/undervolting. Density didn't change anything, but after overclocking to 1200 and uv to -50 across the board, Gallery started working. Like I said, I didn't explore any further since it started working, but it may be a good place to start. I use Rom Toolbox for my screen density and Voltage Control for oc/uv.


----------



## jimv2000

sageDieu said:


> hm.. gallery is getting a force close. it seems to load all my folders, and it loads a few thumbnails, then dies.


Seems fine on my phone. You might want to try clearing the data on the Gallery. You can use an app like Titanium Backup to do that, as I don't see the Gallery on the normal app list.


----------



## nunyazz

If you have questions about installation, or other general issues, please use this Discussion thread -> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11849-discussion-teamhacksungs-ics-port-for-fascinate-build-1/


----------



## tylerw515

cool will test later!!!!


----------



## mcgleevn

xrs said:


> can anyone fill me in on what to change in build prop for it not to say verizon wireless all over my phone? looks weird when i pull down my notifications and see a vzw text at bottom with a usc logo on the top of my mes


Yes you can, its one of the first things I did before flashing the update... Get into the zip file on your computer and make your way to the framework-res.apk and in there is an xml folder with an eri.xml file. Use a hex editor and ctrl-f "verizon wireless" to find those specific words which fill 16 char spaces. Use all 16 spaces; for example I did four spaces, then 'mcgleevn', then another four spaces.

Works pretty slick... Not the most detailed instructions so message me or find the instructions elsewhere here on rootz


----------



## mwebs13

Nevermind, a reboot did the trick!!!


----------



## ReidandKat

Is it possible to change the bln notification lights off? When they come on. They don't go off


----------



## nm3210

ReidandKat said:


> Is it possible to change the bln notification lights off? When they come on. They don't go off


Yeah it's in the main post even. Go into your display settings and turn off the Pulse Notification Light


----------



## Sendan

Make sure to read everything before posting a question, or I'm going to have to start making fun of people. If you don't have enough time to read everything, go flash a TW ROM and GTFO please.


----------



## dablitzkrieg

Is anyone else noticing the acc battery mod is not working properly? It just went from 43% to 28% and the battery calibration app tells me I have 19%?


----------



## jimv2000

This is a holdover from AOSP GB, but has anyone figured out what the deal is with the quiet ring that sometime goes off right before your actual ring tone? Happens when the sound is supposed to be off, too. I got a call earlier and that quiet ring kept going and going every 5 seconds until I rebooted the phone.


----------



## skynet11

dablitzkrieg said:


> Is anyone else noticing the acc battery mod is not working properly? It just went from 43% to 28% and the battery calibration app tells me I have 19%?


Wow... Looks like your battery is really tanking! Better exit out of Angry Birds for the time being! 
Seriously, though, if you wipe battery stats and reboot again, the numbers might then be in sync...

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## cpark_12

jimv2000 said:


> This is a holdover from AOSP GB, but has anyone figured out what the deal is with the quiet ring that sometime goes off right before your actual ring tone? Happens when the sound is supposed to be off, too. I got a call earlier and that quiet ring kept going and going every 5 seconds until I rebooted the phone.


 I'm pretty sure that's the phantom ring...happened to me on v4 also

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbjarko

So Gapps isn't flashing for me at all. Tried numerous times. Wiped after, before, nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## miami slim

jbjarko said:


> So Gapps isn't flashing for me at all. Tried numerous times. Wiped after, before, nothing. Any ideas?


Probably bad DOWNLOAD, as it is working fine for so many others. Re-try from both links in the OP. Make sure you boot the rom before flash gapps


----------



## jbjarko

miami slim said:


> Probably bad DOWNLOAD, as it is working fine for so many others. Re-try from both links in the OP. Make sure you boot the rom before flash gapps


Thanks, I'll retry. I see no reboot from the power button in the ROM, three finger method to recovery I take it?


----------



## Sendan

jbjarko said:


> Thanks, I'll retry. I see no reboot from the power button in the ROM, three finger method to recovery I take it?


Reboot recovery is indeed in the power button menu, open your eyes.


----------



## nm3210

jbjarko said:


> Thanks, I'll retry. I see no reboot from the power button in the ROM, three finger method to recovery I take it?


These? Is it even possible to have installed this rom and not have them?


----------



## Xain713

after i install it just boots straight to cwm, i wiped all 3 and i also came from the 1209 merge, anyone else have this issue also sorry if this was already answered


----------



## jbjarko

I got it working, I'm just dumb









Do have one other silly question though. This thing vibrates on every touch...settings are turned off, what gives?


----------



## Sendan

jbjarko said:


> I got it working, I'm just dumb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do have one other silly question though. This thing vibrates on every touch...settings are turned off, what gives?


Just turned "vibrate on touch" off and as suspected, it stopped vibrating on touch.


----------



## jbjarko

Sendan said:


> Just turned "vibrate on touch" off and as suspected, it stopped vibrating on touch.


What about in a text message for example...anywhere I input text, it still vibrates. Thanks


----------



## Sendan

jbjarko said:


> What about in a text message for example...anywhere I input text, it still vibrates. Thanks


Go into your keyboard settings and disable vibrate on keypress perhaps...


----------



## skynet11

Hey! 911 works! John Connor has a Fascinate with this ROM on it, and when one of my Terminators started closing on him, he called 911 and even though the cops couldn't stop the Terminator, they slowed it down and John Connor slipped away again >







So now I have to ask again...

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## nm3210

skynet11 said:


> Hey! 911 works! John Connor has a Fascinate with this ROM on it, and when one of my Terminators started closing on him, he called 911 and even though the cops couldn't stop the Terminator, they slowed it down and John Connor slipped away again >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I have to ask again...
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


Did you actually test a 911 call? I think everyone is looking for some confirmation either way.


----------



## jimv2000

Nm, app issue.


----------



## bawb3

Anyone try out v6 supercharger? What settings are you finding the best so far?

I realize init.d scripts aren't useable yet but the newest version of supercharger uses build.prop edits to apply itself. Its also necessary to set script manager to run the supercharger99.sh script upon booting for all the tweaks to stick.

So far it has definitely improved overall responsiveness and speed. As well as keeping 70+ mb of ram free. I'm using option 5 unleaded settings in the latest rc4 update 9 version. No report on battery life yet, haven't used it long enough.


----------



## kuronosan

Works great JT. Knew you guys could do it.


----------



## skynet11

nm3210 said:


> Did you actually test a 911 call? I think everyone is looking for some confirmation either way.


 Baked_Tator tested it and it works, as he posted in the ROM thread.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## jamis0n

Small issue with music always closing out when certain songs are being played and songs stop even on shuffle all. Wiped data on app to no avail, but ima just reflash to see if that fixes the issue. will update post.

Edit: yup, fixed


----------



## jamis0n

lightningdude said:


> Not sure if this is an actual fix, as I didn't explore further than this. I had problems with gallery force closing, so I started messing with actual hardware manipulations I had in place, such as screen density and overclocking/undervolting. Density didn't change anything, but after overclocking to 1200 and uv to -50 across the board, Gallery started working. Like I said, I didn't explore any further since it started working, but it may be a good place to start. I use Rom Toolbox for my screen density and Voltage Control for oc/uv.


I've been using glitches voltage map which works well also.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

coming to this from jt's 1209 rom, is anyone else getting the "System UIDs Inconsistent" error message about the data partition being unstable after first booting and the "Android updating apps" dialogue message?


----------



## skynet11

Xain713 said:


> after i install it just boots straight to cwm, i wiped all 3 and i also came from the 1209 merge, anyone else have this issue also sorry if this was already answered


I have this issue as well, but haven't found a fix yet. Only I booted normally after first flash - it was only after I installed gunnermike's accurate battery mod and wiped battery stats that I started booting into recovery. I tried the following to no avail:

1. Wipe data/caches

2. Reinstall Team Hacksung ROM and gapps

3. Reinstall Team Hacksung ROM by itself

4. Reinstall 12/09 alphalulz

5. Install Glitch and use its custom recovery to reinstall Team Hacksung ROM

6. Reinstall Pool Party

7. Format /boot, /data, /system, and /datadata partitions in Mounts and Storage, then try to reinstall Team Hacksung ROM

Next up: Odin CWM 4 and reinstall Team Hacksung ROM (after taking a nap, because you never know what you might post on a forum when sleep-deprived







).

If this works I'll let you know.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## skynet11

NoHolidaysForAHooker said:


> coming to this from jt's 1209 rom, is anyone else getting the "System UIDs Inconsistent" error message about the data partition being unstable after first booting and the "Android updating apps" dialogue message?


I can't speak to the UID error message (I'm assuming you wiped data prior to flashing this), but I CAN say that it's normal for the "Android updating apps" box when booting from a fresh install.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## sageDieu

tried overclock and clearing data, gallery still doesn't work. could the fact that my camera is broken (hardware) be causing it? maybe the gallery is calling on the camera hook.


----------



## zeruth

One thing that would be nice is when you turn off vibration on key press on the android default keyboard, it should still vibrate when you hold down the shift key for caps, no big deal of course.


----------



## nklenchik

Random boot loops...what gives? I'm coming from a CM7 nightlies build.


----------



## Xain713

Hmm I got it to boot, this is what I did, reflashed, the v4 or v3 then booted, after I rebooted to. Cwm and flashed the recent version then I booted fully, after boot I went to Cwm and installed gapps, I got The reboot to Cwm Problem after gapps


----------



## dablitzkrieg

skynet11 said:


> Wow... Looks like your battery is really tanking! Better exit out of Angry Birds for the time being!
> Seriously, though, if you wipe battery stats and reboot again, the numbers might then be in sync...
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


Just an fyi, the mod goes down in 15% increments on my phone


----------



## dhouston10

dablitzkrieg said:


> Just an fyi, the mod goes down in 15% increments on my phone


So is mine. No big deal though


----------



## JeremytheIndian

jimv2000 said:


> This is a holdover from AOSP GB, but has anyone figured out what the deal is with the quiet ring that sometime goes off right before your actual ring tone? Happens when the sound is supposed to be off, too. I got a call earlier and that quiet ring kept going and going every 5 seconds until I rebooted the phone.


Known issue on various AOSP Roms for Fassy. I've heard that if you let the phantom ring go until it stops before you answer then it wont ring in your ear during a call. I usually just answer hang up and call back... blame a bad connection if I have too.


----------



## cj1171

Still getting weird voices while navigating. Feel like I heard 3 different sounding ones while driving to work this morning..


----------



## abcs

I downloaded the new rom and the Gapps file, when I go to add account I don't see my Gmail account being available. It shows corporate, email, facebook, twitter. Any suggestions? As of now, I can't sync my contacts over.

I retried installing it. The apps show up but nothing happens when you click on any of them. Thoughts?


----------



## skynet11

abcs said:


> I downloaded the new rom and the Gapps file, when I go to add account I don't see my Gmail account being available. It shows corporate, email, facebook, twitter. Any suggestions? As of now, I can't sync my contacts over.
> 
> I retried installing it. The apps show up but nothing happens when you click on any of them. Thoughts?


Reinstall gapps?

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## ReidandKat

abcs said:


> I downloaded the new rom and the Gapps file, when I go to add account I don't see my Gmail account being available. It shows corporate, email, facebook, twitter. Any suggestions? As of now, I can't sync my contacts over.
> 
> I retried installing it. The apps show up but nothing happens when you click on any of them. Thoughts?


Op says to wipe data after gapps flash


----------



## abcs

*There are at last count 3 threads. I did look at the top of the thread. It said Bug reports are allowed in this thread only. *

*I am not sure if this is a bug. I just know it wasn't working. *

*Wouldn't that be counter productive to wipe the data after you installed gapps? *

*Sorry for the outright disrespect that I have shown in this thread...*

I got it to work after reinstalling 4 or 5 times.

Thanks everyone for their hard work.


----------



## TrendyPick

Anyone found a player that will play .avis (xvid) MoboPlayer won't install the codecs and MX Video Player plays the Video without Audio.


----------



## Steve

Not sure if the dev team considers it a bug but I am still seeing very poor battery and the 'keep awake' function active ~50% of the time. Everything else is working as advertised in the OP.


----------



## KeithN

Don't mean to add more unhelpful posts but, I think we'd be better off to post in the general first. Then if it seems to be an issue with the ROM, and not a problem only one person is having, post a description and log in here. This would be less cluttered and serve its intended purpose.


----------



## ashenwreck

MX Video Player


----------



## nmalready

About an hour after flashing suddenly i realized my home button wasnt responding. Not even long pressing. I rebooted with no affect. Only a fresh full wipe and reinstall worked to fix this. Anyone else run into this? A quick search found that some in the Vibrant version build ran into a similar problem.


----------



## ocs111

I had the problem of the Home Button not responding when I tried the 1209 update; I flashed back to version 3 and everything has been okay. I am using CS Showcase.



nmalready said:


> About an hour after flashing suddenly i realized my home button wasnt responding. Not even long pressing. I rebooted with no affect. Only a fresh full wipe and reinstall worked to fix this. Anyone else run into this? A quick search found that some in the Vibrant version build ran into a similar problem.


----------



## rrockstar.kidd

All I'm gonna say is NOONE listens whatsoever...can't wait till he says screw you guys cause your not listening I care not for ics, they don't need 20 ppl to say don't post illiterate posts over and over again as OP has requested and that should be sufficient...but on the otherhand when he makes one specifically for the mez I might use it I hate Verizon so much that I refuse to even partake in false advertising that I even use them...

★contemplating hacking vzw ota and wrecking every phone that has ota with Verizon lmao be like remember remember the 15th of December haha

On the contrary nice work JT, I have word that ics is in the works USCC I should get a leak from a friend...also as well for all those moto fans the electrify will be $99 as of tomorrow for the weekend sale

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wessiide

really missing the tethering support I wonder what it was that broke it between builds?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0r0n3s

I've had some problems flashing Build 1, I did a lot of "unusual" things, so I'm reflashing the old way to see if it turns out better...

I downloaded ROM + gapps from the OP using my phone (I always use my PC), cleaned chache + dalvik (no data) rebooted to see that I did not have gapps so went back to recovery and tried flashing multiple times with no luck, so I downloaded using the second mirror, tried installing without luck again. After that, I decided to try installing old gapps which caused the setup wizard to run upon reboot, but clicking on the "android button" wouldn't do anything, so decided to try flashing the new gapps again (cleaning cache+dalvik+data). This time I was able to see the new setup wizard, but it prompted me for activation, I skipped it, but gave me an error message that the wizard closed unexpectedly, only to relaunch again, I tried activating with the same error message, so basically I couldn't get past that screen (I tried home, menu, back buttons, single touch, holding down, etc, nothing worked).

I decided to clean all 3 again and this time the phone did let me past the wizard and asked me about my google account. But after that was set up, I couldn't download anything from the market.

As I write this post I'm finishing flashing the ROM again, I downloaded all the files in my PC, used Heimdall to return to stock ED05, loaded CWM 4, flashed the rom + gapps and everything worked perfectly. So if anyone having some of this problems, just make sure that your downloaded files are correct and if everything else fails, go back to stock and start all over again. It does work perfectly both ROM and GAPPS.

Good luck, hope this helps some others with similar problems...


----------



## KeithN

ashenwreck said:


> Anyone found a player that will play .avis (xvid) MoboPlayer won't install the codecs and MX Video Player plays the Video without Audio.


He already said MX wasn't working for him with a video in that format. I have no experience with these players on ICS so I can't help.


----------



## hellojoel14

Im kind of noob at this (changing roms).
I have the v3 for the ICS on my fascinate. I downloaded the recent update, but there was no GApps so i installed the GApps file using CWM and then i reboot it, and it took me back to CWM. I have wipe date/cache paritiion many times. i dont know how i can make it work.
i ended up putting back v3 .....
Thanks


----------



## Baked_Tator

hellojoel14 said:


> Im kind of noob at this (changing roms).
> I have the v3 for the ICS on my fascinate. I downloaded the recent update, but there was no GApps so i installed the GApps file using CWM and then i reboot it, and it took me back to CWM. I have wipe date/cache paritiion many times. i dont know how i can make it work.
> i ended up putting back v3 .....
> Thanks


though this is something for the discussion thread, ill answer you here...use odin or heimdall to flash back to stock, then use them to put cwm4 on your phone...boot into recovery, wipe data, cache, and dlavik...flash the ROM, then gapps, then accurate battery (if you want it) and all should be well...just anything else to do with this topic you and i are on, please post it in the discussion thread and ill respond and help you from there...we dont need to clutter this thread up with anymore stuff...thank you


----------



## skynet11

cj1171 said:


> Still getting weird voices while navigating. Feel like I heard 3 different sounding ones while driving to work this morning..


It might be time to see a psychiatrist









Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## skynet11

cj1171 said:


> Still getting weird voices while navigating. Feel like I heard 3 different sounding ones while driving to work this morning..


Navigating with Google Maps/Navigation? Or some other navigation app?

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Golfman560

Am I the only one who randomly gets a Clock FC? I didn't bring back any data or apps and I wiped all 3 and then flashed twice for good measure.


----------



## hellojoel14

Baked_Tator said:


> though this is something for the discussion thread, ill answer you here...use odin or heimdall to flash back to stock, then use them to put cwm4 on your phone...boot into recovery, wipe data, cache, and dlavik...flash the ROM, then gapps, then accurate battery (if you want it) and all should be well...just anything else to do with this topic you and i are on, please post it in the discussion thread and ill respond and help you from there...we dont need to clutter this thread up with anymore stuff...thank you


im having a hard time to flash it back to stock.....suggestion?


----------



## AuroEdge

During Google Maps Navigation I hear a nervous sounding female voice. Then all of a sudden the voice becomes confident. Then nervous again.

P.S. this is really happening


----------



## skynet11

AuroEdge said:


> During Google Maps Navigation I hear a nervous sounding female voice. Then all of a sudden the voice becomes confident. Then nervous again.
> 
> P.S. this is really happening


Sounds like she's having an identity crisis (or maybe just confident when sure about the directions)... It might be Google's fault, in which case we'd have to wait for the next update









Edit: it doesn't appear to be a Google problem as I checked the Market and didn't see any app reviews mention this issue... Once I get my Fascinate up and running again I'll see if I can replicate this issue.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## jbr05ki

I just purchased Grand Theft Auto 3 from the Market but it's not downloading to my device. I also just noticed that it said "compatible with some of your devices." One Fascinate was highlighted and the other one wasn't.

Just letting y'all know fyi.


----------



## ReidandKat

Has facebook sync been addressed?


----------



## Golfman560

ReidandKat said:


> Has facebook sync been addressed?


That'd be Facebook's issue


----------



## cj1171

skynet11 said:


> Sounds like she's having an identity crisis (or maybe just confident when sure about the directions)... It might be Google's fault, in which case we'd have to wait for the next update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: it doesn't appear to be a Google problem as I checked the Market and didn't see any app reviews mention this issue... Once I get my Fascinate up and running again I'll see if I can replicate this issue.
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


This is exactly the issue I've seen. It's got a very nice clear voice at times, and then it sounds like it's lagging at other times. Also, the high quality one on Alpha 1-4 sounded great but now sounds like it's FM quality whereas the slow/nervous/broken one sounds the same as it did on those builds...so all sorts of weirdness


----------



## CantEvenGo

Baked_Tator said:


> though this is something for the discussion thread, ill answer you here...please post it in the discussion thread and ill respond and help you from there...we dont need to clutter this thread up with anymore stuff...thank you


Don't want to offend, but I thought this was the discussion thread...isn't that the thread title?

My experience so far:

Went from v4 to the THS build without wiping as per the OP in the dev thread...rebooted and installed GAPPS thru CWM. Not able to create google account nor open GMail or market.

Round 2 - recovery, wipe all 3, flash Build 1, reboot, install GAPPS from CWM. Same result...no google account, gmail or market. Was able to create an exchange account for GMail sync, tho.

Decided to restore v4 from nandroid until I can get to a windows machine to do the full Odin back to stock and try again.

Just letting y'all know my experience to see if anyone had similar issues with the teamhacksung build and GAPPS.

Also...tried to install the toggle.zip onto the THS build and wasn't able to enable wifi at all. At this point, I'll probably leave that be until they're integrated fully...but I love having the toggles in the notification pull down.


----------



## Sendan

CantEvenGo said:


> Don't want to offend, but I thought this was the discussion thread...isn't that the thread title?
> 
> My experience so far:
> 
> Went from v4 to the THS build without wiping as per the OP in the dev thread...rebooted and installed GAPPS thru CWM. Not able to create google account nor open GMail or market.
> 
> Round 2 - recovery, wipe all 3, flash Build 1, reboot, install GAPPS from CWM. Same result...no google account, gmail or market. Was able to create an exchange account for GMail sync, tho.
> 
> Decided to restore v4 from nandroid until I can get to a windows machine to do the full Odin back to stock and try again.
> 
> Just letting y'all know my experience to see if anyone had similar issues with the teamhacksung build and GAPPS.
> 
> Also...tried to install the toggle.zip onto the THS build and wasn't able to enable wifi at all. At this point, I'll probably leave that be until they're integrated fully...but I love having the toggles in the notification pull down.


It was obviously moved from the main thread by a mod. derp.


----------



## skynet11

TrendyPick said:


> Anyone found a player that will play .avis (xvid) MoboPlayer won't install the codecs and MX Video Player plays the Video without Audio.


Try downloading the MX Video Player codecs (for ARM v6) - like the codecs for Mobo, it's a separate download in case you didn't already know...

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## CAK_0023

CantEvenGo said:


> Baked_Tator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to offend, but I thought this was the discussion thread...isn't that the thread title?
> 
> My experience so far:
> 
> Went from v4 to the THS build without wiping as per the OP in the dev thread...rebooted and installed GAPPS thru CWM. Not able to create google account nor open GMail or market.
> 
> Round 2 - recovery, wipe all 3, flash Build 1, reboot, install GAPPS from CWM. Same result...no google account, gmail or market. Was able to create an exchange account for GMail sync, tho.
> 
> Decided to restore v4 from nandroid until I can get to a windows machine to do the full Odin back to stock and try again.
> 
> Just letting y'all know my experience to see if anyone had similar issues with the teamhacksung build and GAPPS.
> 
> Also...tried to install the toggle.zip onto the THS build and wasn't able to enable wifi at all. At this point, I'll probably leave that be until they're integrated fully...but I love having the toggles in the notification pull down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought the toggles were built in to the new build. I didn't flash them and I have them working.
Click to expand...


----------



## CantEvenGo

Sendan said:


> It was obviously moved from the main thread by a mod. derp.


True..but the forum software doesn't denote when a post has been moved. Like I said, I wasn't trying to offend.


----------



## pdxcire

skynet11 said:


> Sounds like she's having an identity crisis (or maybe just confident when sure about the directions)... It might be Google's fault, in which case we'd have to wait for the next update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: it doesn't appear to be a Google problem as I checked the Market and didn't see any app reviews mention this issue... Once I get my Fascinate up and running again I'll see if I can replicate this issue.
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


Navigation has been doing this since upgrading to ICS / latest Maps update. Some of the phrases are generic ('recorded' confident voice) and used frequently such as directional statements like 'Turn left in one quarter mile'. The nervous voice is the system deciphering route specific details and rendering in speech 'Turn left on NW Sandy Blvd. It sounds odd to my ear too but has not affected navigation in any way.


----------



## ja555

CantEvenGo said:


> My experience so far:
> 
> Went from v4 to the THS build without wiping as per the OP in the dev thread...rebooted and installed GAPPS thru CWM. Not able to create google account nor open GMail or market.
> 
> Round 2 - recovery, wipe all 3, flash Build 1, reboot, install GAPPS from CWM. Same result...no google account, gmail or market. Was able to create an exchange account for GMail sync, tho.
> 
> Decided to restore v4 from nandroid until I can get to a windows machine to do the full Odin back to stock and try again.
> 
> Just letting y'all know my experience to see if anyone had similar issues with the teamhacksung build and GAPPS.
> 
> Also...tried to install the toggle.zip onto the THS build and wasn't able to enable wifi at all. At this point, I'll probably leave that be until they're integrated fully...but I love having the toggles in the notification pull down.


Had a similar issue regarding the sync issues especially with exchange. I installed build 1 then rebooted the phone. Then I installed gapps 5.1 then wiped data. I setup my Gmail account first then setup my exchange account and sync is now working for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## kuronosan

Still getting 0 ram free with no cached apps running.. Also default apps run in the bg even when you replace them ie messaging still running even with go sms set to default.


----------



## ashenwreck

KeithN said:


> He already said MX wasn't working for him with a video in that format. I have no experience with these players on ICS so I can't help.


For the guy that originally posted the question: are you hitting the music icon on the right+hand side and changing it to s/w? Xvids work perfectly fine with sound for me.


----------



## Special_opps

adobe flash for ics is in the market


----------



## Wessiide

ReidandKat said:


> Has facebook sync been addressed?


You will never see Facebook sync again on android. Use friend caster they have a sync function.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wessiide

Does anyone know if torch is being worked on for this or is a flashlight not a priority right now?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbr05ki

That or SyncMyPix if you're just looking to sync the pictures.


----------



## nunyazz

mini flashlight+LED works



Wessiide said:


> Does anyone know if torch is being worked on for this or is a flashlight not a priority right now?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bawb3

Seems like calendar won't sync again for me in build 1.

Did a full wipe and used the gapps in the op.


----------



## jamis0n

Special_opps said:


> adobe flash for ics is in the market


Thanks for the heads up. I was thinking my phone was transforming into an iPhone for a bit xD..


----------



## Fulaman

The ROM refuses to install, I get the following message "assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "aries" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "aries" ||
getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinate" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "fascinate" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinatemtd" || etc. etc.

then E:Error in /sdcard/teamhacksun_fascinatemtd-ota-eng.BUILD1.zip
(Status 7)
Installation Aborted

What could be causing this error, I did everything in the directions correctly from the Nandroid backup to the installation process.


----------



## Gunnermike53

Fulaman said:


> The ROM refuses to install, I get the following message "assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "aries" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "aries" ||
> getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinate" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "fascinate" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinatemtd" || etc. etc.
> 
> then E:Error in /sdcard/teamhacksun_fascinatemtd-ota-eng.BUILD1.zip
> (Status 7)
> Installation Aborted
> 
> What could be causing this error, I did everything in the directions correctly from the Nandroid backup to the installation process.


ur using the wrong cwm. and this belongs in the dissucssion thread not development.


----------



## dave_k

any oc kernals work on this?


----------



## Special_opps

dave_k said:


> any oc kernals work on this?


 U cannot change kernel. The kernel can be oc'd to 1300


----------



## Fulaman

Gunnermike53 said:


> ur using the wrong cwm. and this belongs in the dissucssion thread not development.


Where would I find the right cwm to use







Thanks!


----------



## AuroEdge

Special_opps said:


> U cannot change kernel. The kernel can be oc'd to 1300


Which app do you use to overclock? Voltage Control?


----------



## Special_opps

Yup voltage control is what I use


----------



## droidstyle

Fulaman said:


> Where would I find the right cwm to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I have a guide here and xda in the general section that has everything you need. If im not mistaken I have mentioned it to you in the past. Read thru it!!!!!!!


----------



## ReidandKat

Wessiide said:


> You will never see Facebook sync again on android. Use friend caster they have a sync function.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


How come?


----------



## Fulaman

droidstyle said:


> I have a guide here and xda in the general section that has everything you need. If im not mistaken I have mentioned it to you in the past. Read thru it!!!!!!!


ok thanks my bad I was using the wrong one


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

ReidandKat said:


> How come?


Google said it was going to stop Facebook integration with Gingerbread. Now their focus is Google+. Search it on engadget, they had a nice write-up on it a few months back.


----------



## airforcegeek

Great work guys. Flashed from cm7... and is running great!


----------



## ReidandKat

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> Google said it was going to stop Facebook integration with Gingerbread. Now their focus is Google+. Search it on engadget, they had a nice write-up on it a few months back.


Cool. only needed it for contacts


----------



## AuroEdge

So is CM9 doing away with ADW Launcher and going their own route? With the Trebuchet launcher that is


----------



## Fulaman

I got it running great as well







and my 32gb sdcard is working just fine :-D. That said, anyone having issues with wifi?


----------



## Fulaman

BTW does anyone know if that TV-out functions? (I guess it doesn't matter anyways since camcorder doesn't work) but it would be cool if TV-Out works.


----------



## vmm13

AuroEdge said:


> So is CM9 doing away with ADW Launcher and going their own route? With the Trebuchet launcher that is


YES!







and I'm glad they are going pretty much with a "stock" look of ics. I didn't like the way the version of gb looked on cm7 adw was far below on my favorites list. It didn't feel right as other launchers but thats my opinion and I hope this time they at least get the normal HD (720p I believe our phone is capable of?) recording we're supposed to get because I don't remember the camcorder being that good I was told it wasn't HD at all, it didn't look that way either to me.


----------



## vmm13

Fulaman said:


> BTW does anyone know if that TV-out functions? (I guess it doesn't matter anyways since camcorder doesn't work) but it would be cool if TV-Out works.


No, I believe the fascinate wasn't supported for TV-Out although, when I got my fascinate black version it had the option of TV-Out but then I replaced it for the white one because the first one texted other people and it wouldn't fix, the white version did not have the TV-Out function.


----------



## Fulaman

vmm13 said:


> No, I believe the fascinate wasn't supported for TV-Out although, when I got my fascinate black version it had the option of TV-Out but then I replaced it for the white one because the first one texted other people and it wouldn't fix, the white version did not have the TV-Out function.


Well if you go to the Galaxy S apps on this ICS build, there is a TV-Out Function there. I can't test it out because I don't have the cables, so if someone has the cables can they test this out please? thanks!


----------



## Fulaman

Another thing I forgot to mention is that gappsv5.1zip doesn't seem to be working for me when I try it in recovery.


----------



## jimv2000

Had the phone lock up on the lock screen this evening. The screen was on, but I couldn't slide the unlock button, the power button didn't turn the screen off, and the soft keys didn't work. Any ideas about how to catch something like this in a log?


----------



## Schmarvin

Seems like a good start. But, I'll stick with JT's til some more progress completes on this build.


----------



## kuronosan

Schmarvin said:


> Seems like a good start. But, I'll stick with JT's til some more progress completes on this build.


This is jt's build.


----------



## Fulaman

kuronosan said:


> This is jt's build.


What's the difference between this and 1209?


----------



## Fulaman

What is the difference between this and jt's build of 1209?


----------



## Killarny

Killarny said:


> Upon first boot (after a wipe) I'm asked to activate my phone, even though it's already activated (3g and phone already work). I ignored the request, and despite it saying it'd annoy me every boot, when I rebooted it didn't ask again.


sigh, why did my bug report get moved over here?


----------



## remicks

*For people having trouble with GAPPS*

Here is what I did in TWO different scenarios when I had GAPPS working.

*Scenario 1 - From CM7 to ICS*

Rebooted to recovery (Glitch Custom CWM5)
Wiped Data (Factory Reset)
Wiped Dalvik Cache
Wiped /system
Flashed ICS Build 1
At this point it did the recovery changeover and repartitioned the filesystem etc. etc. etc. blah blah blah
ICS booted up, huzzah.
Rebooted to recovery (ICS CWM5.5)
Wiped cache
Wiped Dalvik Cache
Flashed GAPPS v5.1
Rebooted to ICS
Enjoyed an Ice Cream Sandwich with GAPPS sprinkled on it.

*Scenario 2 - ICS to ICS*
Rebooted to recovery (ICS CWM5.5)
Wiped Data (Factory Reset)
Wiped Dalvik Cache
Wiped /system
Re-Flashed ICS Build 1
Flashed GAPPS v5.1
Rebooted back to ICS
Enjoyed an Ice Cream Sandwich with GAPPS sprinkled on it.

Just a side note, I found that I had the best result clearing the data on each app before running it. Easy enough to do by just long pressing and dragging the app to the App Info button up top and hitting "clear data".

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## GrantM2010

Thanks JT and Teamhacksung.

My issues with Gallery "stopping" ended when I disabled sync to Google photos. ymmv.


----------



## ohiomoto

dablitzkrieg said:


> Is anyone else noticing the acc battery mod is not working properly? It just went from 43% to 28% and the battery calibration app tells me I have 19%?


Yes, it seems as though it's not refreshing properly.


----------



## amathophobia

This build has made the wait until my April 2012 upgrade completely bearable. Thank you jt for making our device current way after its eol.

On a side note: does anyone know if this kernel has the battery check? Those 1800 mah epic touch battery's are looking good.


----------



## ekowanz

For those who like to tether, here's the solution to use usb tethering. Use easy tether.. it works fine for me.

For wifi tethering, still no solutions.


----------



## ocs111

Not sure if other have had the same problem, I flashed Accurate Battery Zip; now I receive "UI" errors and my notification bar is gone.



Gunnermike53 said:


> Here is the accurate battery.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ild1-14dec2011/


----------



## saps

amathophobia said:


> This build has made the wait until my April 2012 upgrade completely bearable. Thank you jt for making our device current way after its eol.
> 
> On a side note: does anyone know if this kernel has the battery check? Those 1800 mah epic touch battery's are looking good.


You can use the 1800 with an aosp rom/kernel. I highly recommend it too


----------



## ohiomoto

Killarny said:


> Upon first boot (after a wipe) I'm asked to activate my phone, even though it's already activated (3g and phone already work). I ignored the request, and despite it saying it'd annoy me every boot, when I rebooted it didn't ask again.


This NOT actually a bug in this ROM. It happened on my brand new Galaxy Nexus too. Nothing that JT did.


----------



## edubb11

ohiomoto, I don't think you have to activate (by dialing *228, option 1) 4G phones. I would imagine the activation portion of the setup is specifically for 3G devices and was left in on the Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## m0r0n3s

Killarny said:


> sigh, why did my bug report get moved over here?


Because it is not a bug report. You are just mentioning something that happened once, solved itself (or is not happening anymore) and the most important thing, there is no logcat attached...

In the future post here first, if it is something worth reporting in the development thread people here will let you know...


----------



## droidstyle

Fulaman said:


> What is the difference between this and jt's build of 1209?


Read the changelog in op...


----------



## CAK_0023

ohiomoto said:


> Yes, it seems as though it's not refreshing properly.


Gunnermike posted an updated zip in the theme section. It was decreasing in increments of 15. He fixed the accurate batt mod to now work accurately. 
Side note, Awesome work by teamhacksung and jt and all the other devs supporting. Allowing me some more time to save before I part ways with my fascinate.


----------



## CAK_0023

damn app double posting... Please delete

Or maybe I ninja'd myself...


----------



## ohiomoto

edubb11 said:


> ohiomoto, I don't think you have to activate (by dialing *228, option 1) 4G phones. I would imagine the activation portion of the setup is specifically for 3G devices and was left in on the Galaxy Nexus?


Funny thing is that I didn't dial *228. For some reason the phone (Galaxy Nexus, not the Fascinate) randomly rebooted and dialed **22899* on it's own and produced the said behavior. It has also happend to me when activating my Fascinates (I dropped the first one I put ICS on). My point is, that it's not a bug related to the work JT and his team are doing. It's in the source straight from Google and it showed up on the GN.


----------



## Thought Police

jimv2000 said:


> Had the phone lock up on the lock screen this evening. The screen was on, but I couldn't slide the unlock button, the power button didn't turn the screen off, and the soft keys didn't work. Any ideas about how to catch something like this in a log?


the first time i flashed v3 i had the same problems - but worse. the touchscreen was reading about a quarter inch off, meaning i had to put my finger quarter inch under the lockscreen slide to get it to move.

i had come from a fresh ed05 odin. i remembered that i had neglected to flash the gbloader. i odined that and all was fixed.


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Everything was running fine for a day but now my phone is going on the fritz. Constantly trying to back out and turns on in safe mode. I flashed over v4 and wiped the big 3. Should I get a logcat and submit in the main or did I screw something up?


----------



## bigjobber69

JeremytheIndian said:


> Everything was running fine for a day but now my phone is going on the fritz. Constantly trying to back out and turns on in safe mode. I flashed over v4 and wiped the big 3. Should I get a logcat and submit in the main or did I screw something up?


I would Odin back and try a FRESH install all should be well after that


----------



## jamis0n

bigjobber69 said:


> I would Odin back and try a FRESH install all should be well after that


I concur, most of the time its just your device in particular. Don't be lazy please.


----------



## Fulaman

Here is my bug report and analysis

1. Some emails are showing up with the date of 12/31/1969 or some date that is completely off
2. Whenever you receive a new notification (text message, email, etc.) capacitive buttons turn on and remain on even if the phone is in idle black screen mode
3. All the files from my microSD card have magically disappeared
4. Facebook is not syncing with accounts

I'll come back here more if there are other bugs to report.

5. Forgot to say that sometimes there is lag transitioning between screens in app drawer and home screens (are we still on an RFS filesystem with this ROM?)


----------



## ohiomoto

Bugs actually go in the other thread! LOL

See the link in the first post. The devs would like us to put our bugs (and only our bugs) over there so they are aware of them.


----------



## Sendan

Fulaman said:


> Here is my bug report and analysis
> 
> 1. Some emails are showing up with the date of 12/31/1969 or some date that is completely off
> 2. Whenever you receive a new notification (text message, email, etc.) capacitive buttons turn on and remain on even if the phone is in idle black screen mode
> 3. All the files from my microSD card have magically disappeared
> 4. Facebook is not syncing with accounts
> 
> I'll come back here more if there are other bugs to report.
> 
> 5. Forgot to say that sometimes there is lag transitioning between screens in app drawer and home screens (are we still on an RFS filesystem with this ROM?)


2. Not a bug
3. Class 2 sd card I'm guessing, known bug on all MTD ROMs
4. Not a bug, I just transferred all my FB contacts into my google account via my PC


----------



## DrkGhst87

ohiomoto said:


> Bugs actually go in the other thread! LOL
> 
> See the link in the first post. The devs would like us to put our bugs (and only our bugs) over there so they are aware of them.


Eh, I'd actually post some bugs here first and if people concur that it has happened enough to warrant it be put on the main page with a logcat then it should go there... Mind you, some things are rare cases or they are problems caused by improper installation ... And both of those instances can be fixed by diagnosing the issue one's self by reflashing or starting fresh... Any way... Let's keep the other thread clean


----------



## Fulaman

Sendan said:


> 2. Not a bug
> 3. Class 2 sd card I'm guessing, known bug on all MTD ROMs
> 4. Not a bug, I just transferred all my FB contacts into my google account via my PC


2. Capacitive Buttons being on when receiving a notification is not a bug? is that because the Galaxy Nexus doesn't have them?
3. No it's a class 4 32gb
4. Well it's not working for me, whenever you hit add an account to the accounts and sync and select facebook it DOES not sync.


----------



## CAK_0023

Fulaman said:


> Here is my bug report and analysis
> 
> 1. Some emails are showing up with the date of 12/31/1969 or some date that is completely off
> 2. Whenever you receive a new notification (text message, email, etc.) capacitive buttons turn on and remain on even if the phone is in idle black screen mode
> 3. All the files from my microSD card have magically disappeared
> 4. Facebook is not syncing with accounts
> 
> I'll come back here more if there are other bugs to report.
> 
> 5. Forgot to say that sometimes there is lag transitioning between screens in app drawer and home screens (are we still on an RFS filesystem with this ROM?)


Well 2 and for are easy.

When the capacitive buttons stay lit, that is the bln. It's a notification telling you you have a message since the fascinate lacks an LED. It can been turned off in settings, not exactly sure because I like bln. Avoids me from having to turn screen on to see if there is a notification. Actually helps my battery a bit.

On the Facebook sync, it's not syncing because it isn't an option. Think is was mentioned earlier in thread. Not sure the exact reason. But if you want to sync the pictures use syncmypix and that will do the job.

Hope this helps. I no expert just get my info from lurking and reading. If I'm wrong someone please let me know.


----------



## Sendan

Fulaman said:


> 2. Capacitive Buttons being on when receiving a notification is not a bug? is that because the Galaxy Nexus doesn't have them?
> 3. No it's a class 4 32gb
> 4. Well it's not working for me, whenever you hit add an account to the accounts and sync and select facebook it DOES not sync.


Plug it into a computer and check to see if the files are actually still there, if they are then make a backup and reformat your card. Search around the forums you will find plenty of info about it.

Facebook sync has been removed by Google...they have their own social network now called Google Plus, why would they use Facebook? :0 That's all speculation though.


----------



## Fulaman

CAK_0023 said:


> Well 2 and for are easy.
> 
> When the capacitive buttons stay lit, that is the bln. It's a notification telling you you have a message since the fascinate lacks an LED. It can been turned off in settings, not exactly sure because I like bln. Avoids me from having to turn screen on to see if there is a notification. Actually helps my battery a bit.
> 
> On the Facebook sync, it's not syncing because it isn't an option. Think is was mentioned earlier in thread. Not sure the exact reason. But if you want to sync the pictures use syncmypix and that will do the job.
> 
> Hope this helps. I no expert just get my info from lurking and reading. If I'm wrong someone please let me know.


Well the Facebook contacts aren't syncing at all, it's not the photos only but the contacts from facebook for Android.


----------



## Fulaman

Sendan said:


> Plug it into a computer and check to see if the files are actually still there, if they are then make a backup and reformat your card. Search around the forums you will find plenty of info about it.
> 
> Facebook sync has been removed by Google...they have their own social network now called Google Plus, why would they use Facebook? :0 That's all speculation though.


Odd because on TW Roms and I believe MIUI (though I'm not sure) Facebook contacts do sync.

I highly doubt it's because of Google+, Facebook has been around for ages, and they are even making an Android facebook-based phone.


----------



## Sendan

Fulaman said:


> Odd because on TW Roms and I believe MIUI (though I'm not sure) Facebook contacts do sync.
> 
> I highly doubt it's because of Google+, Facebook has been around for ages, and they are even making an Android facebook-based phone.


http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/22/google-disables-contact-sync-in-facebook-for-android-only-nexus/

IMO, it doesn't matter at all why it's gone, it just is.


----------



## Fulaman

Sendan said:


> http://www.engadget....oid-only-nexus/
> 
> IMO, it doesn't matter at all why it's gone, it just is.


Dang that's retarded, however on official Gingerbread and MIUI the feature is still there. I am assuming this is something that is pure Google based. It's worrysome. I have a lot of useful contacts on facebook.


----------



## lightningdude

Fulaman said:


> Here is my bug report and analysis
> 
> 1. Some emails are showing up with the date of 12/31/1969 or some date that is completely off
> 2. Whenever you receive a new notification (text message, email, etc.) capacitive buttons turn on and remain on even if the phone is in idle black screen mode
> 3. All the files from my microSD card have magically disappeared
> 4. Facebook is not syncing with accounts
> 
> I'll come back here more if there are other bugs to report.
> 
> 5. Forgot to say that sometimes there is lag transitioning between screens in app drawer and home screens (are we still on an RFS filesystem with this ROM?)


As for your first bug, I have a friend that has an LG Ally, completely stock. (He's not exactly the techie-type) and he gets emails like that, too. He showed one to me the other day, and we shared a good laugh about it. So because of that, I'm not sure it's exactly a bug with this particular rom build, or just something with how emails report that data.


----------



## grin0048

I experienced a sleep of death today and used the three button method of forcing it to reboot (mistake). Now I find myself unable to boot to anything but CWM. I'm at work so I'm not able to use odin at the moment...is there any other way to deal with this?


----------



## Fulaman

lightningdude said:


> As for your first bug, I have a friend that has an LG Ally, completely stock. (He's not exactly the techie-type) and he gets emails like that, too. He showed one to me the other day, and we shared a good laugh about it. So because of that, I'm not sure it's exactly a bug with this particular rom build, or just something with how emails report that data.












lol don't look at the emails but yah it sucks


----------



## nemeth2027

Fulaman said:


> Odd because on TW Roms and I believe MIUI (though I'm not sure) Facebook contacts do sync.
> 
> I highly doubt it's because of Google+, Facebook has been around for ages, and they are even making an Android facebook-based phone.


its not a bug. Starting with the Nexus S all future Nexus phones will not have Facebook sync. This also includes all ASOP based roms. Facebook wouldn't agree to Google's new APIs or something like that.

When I used GB mtd roms (pool party or jt vanilla) there was a fix that changed something to allow it. I tried to flash it on all the ICS ROMs for fassy, but it doesn't work and I just get FCs.


----------



## bawb3

You can turn off the led soft keys lights (for notifications) in display settings.


----------



## jcom86

Couple things:
-Battery life (at least for me) is vastly improved from the 12/09 build. Using the same settings I had on the last build I'm getting about 20% better battery life. 
- I've only had one issue, FC on GMAIL immediately after I ran the setup post-install. Clearing the app's cache worked perfectly.


----------



## Fulaman

Question am I the only one here who has a 32gb class 4 and their files mysteriously vanished?


----------



## jamis0n

grin0048 said:


> I experienced a sleep of death today and used the three button method of forcing it to reboot (mistake). Now I find myself unable to boot to anything but CWM. I'm at work so I'm not able to use odin at the moment...is there any other way to deal with this?


Do a nandroid. Wipe. Reinstall. App extractor from the mark to extract the apk installs. Manual install all apks.


----------



## jamis0n

grin0048 said:


> I experienced a sleep of death today and used the three button method of forcing it to reboot (mistake). Now I find myself unable to boot to anything but CWM. I'm at work so I'm not able to use odin at the moment...is there any other way to deal with this?


Do a nandroid. Wipe. Reinstall. App extractor from the mark to extract the apk installs. Manual install all apks.


----------



## jamis0n

Fulaman said:


> Question am I the only one here who has a 32gb class 4 and their files mysteriously vanished?


Known issue, please read previous posts. This isn't a customer care forum.


----------



## droidstyle

Fulaman said:


> lol don't look at the emails but yah it sucks


Your sd card is giving you fits...If Im not mistaken I recomended you purchase a class 6 or higher no bigger than 16gb. I know a couple other members posted that they have had success with class 2 and 32gb cards...but its hit and miss. Trust me, I wouldnt lead you in the wrong direction. If you want to run mtd roms without issues listen to what Im saying!
As far as the email goes...I have always had junk email show that date even since stock froyo days, so that seems normal to me.


----------



## Fulaman

droidstyle said:


> Your sd card is giving you fits...If Im not mistaken I recomended you purchase a class 6 or higher no bigger than 16gb. I know a couple other members posted that they have had success with class 2 and 32gb cards...but its hit and miss. Trust me, I wouldnt lead you in the wrong direction. If you want to run mtd roms without issues listen to what Im saying!
> As far as the email goes...I have always had junk email show that date even since stock froyo days, so that seems normal to me.


I know you wouldn't bro, I really enjoy your posts on here.

It's just that I have so much music and videos and I use my phone for all those things. I don't have an iPOD (nor will I ever get one), all I have is my Galaxy S lol. It really is hit and miss I acknowledge that, I just wish I knew who was responsible for MTD roms so that I could pressure them into making 32gb cards of all classes work without fail. A 16 gb just doesn't cut it for me (hence the reason I replaced the stock card which was 16gb). But it seems that's the only way to run MTD based roms.


----------



## syborg

Gallery was FCing, and this is how I "fixed" it. I opened the camera and clicked on the previous photo in the upper right corner. The picture opened up. Went back to gallery and gallery worked okay except it keeps failing to sync with my online photos which don't exist. Sometimes I have to gallery fails, but is okay when I try again.

Still having problems getting my calendar to sync. I cleared data, but still no joy. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## doctorwhofan10

This rom seems cleaner tha ICS-v3 from JT. Market is better, camera is better, I will be testing it over weekend will update which work and which I have trouble with.
Thanks JT.


----------



## doctorwhofan10

I moved from 16 GB class to 32 GB class today when I installed this ROM. Moved from ICS-v3-JT. No issues with storage.


----------



## Fulaman

doctorwhofan10 said:


> I moved from 16 GB class to 32 GB class today when I installed this ROM. Moved from ICS-v3-JT. No issues with storage.


Give it a day, at first all my files were there, then I woke up this morning to discover them missing.


----------



## Killarny

ohiomoto said:


> This NOT actually a bug in this ROM. It happened on my brand new Galaxy Nexus too. Nothing that JT did.


Yes, it actually is two bugs. My phone was already activated (so the prompt shouldn't have shown), AND the activation app didn't function as it's supposed to. Please read my post again


----------



## Killarny

m0r0n3s said:


> Because it is not a bug report. You are just mentioning something that happened once, solved itself (or is not happening anymore) and the most important thing, there is no logcat attached...
> 
> In the future post here first, if it is something worth reporting in the development thread people here will let you know...


Just because it only happened once doesn't make it "not a bug". Also, lacking a logcat is sub-optimal, but again, doesn't make it an invalid bug report.

I'm perfectly capable of determining on my own what is buggy behavior without screening my posts through the peasants, thank you very much.


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

Oh snap! Google just released ics source for the Nexus S (4.0.3)! With the hardware similarities to our phones this should help things get even better!


----------



## Sendan

Killarny said:


> Just because it only happened once doesn't make it "not a bug". Also, lacking a logcat is sub-optimal, but again, doesn't make it an invalid bug report.
> 
> I'm perfectly capable of determining on my own what is buggy behavior without screening my posts through the peasants, thank you very much.


Peasants? Lol wtf...

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## xrs

so is there a simple way of changing the bootscreen on this rom?


----------



## dean.d

Just some fyi; I had no issues coming from miui for the showcase, flashed from the glitch recovery. Everything runs as expected. Just in case anyone on miui was curious.


----------



## mentose457

xrs said:


> so is there a simple way of changing the bootscreen on this rom?


Its just like any other mtd rom.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1053250

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bawb3

Any ideas on getting Calender to sync?


----------



## D_Steve595

doctorwhofan10 said:


> This rom seems cleaner tha ICS-v3 from JT. Market is better, camera is better, I will be testing it over weekend will update which work and which I have trouble with.
> Thanks JT.


Well, JT worked with Team Hacksung to make his builds awesome. This really is just a continuation of JT's builds.


----------



## skynet11

bawb3 said:


> Any ideas on getting Calender to sync?


I had sync problem so I went into Recovery, mounts and storage, format /system, reinstall ROM, reinstall gapps. This seems to have the same effect as wiping data so you'll likely be starting over. However, when I did it, calendar sync worked.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## m0r0n3s

Killarny said:


> Just because it only happened once doesn't make it "not a bug". Also, lacking a logcat is sub-optimal, but again, doesn't make it an invalid bug report.
> 
> I'm perfectly capable of determining on my own what is buggy behavior without screening my posts through the peasants, thank you very much.


You are completely missing the point. Last ICS thread was filled with "bug reports made by people perfectly capable of determining buggy behaviour"

The general rule should be to post here and if there's consensus AND MOST IMPORTANTLY A LOGCAT then you should post the details in the dev forum.


----------



## Nideda24

Does anyone else encounter a small amount of lag in the time it takes for the screen to come on after pressing the power button?

I've trudged through the forums and googlesphere but haven't had any luck finding a clear solution or well defined problem.


----------



## jamis0n

Reinstall for small bugs not listed in the OP.


----------



## skynet11

m0r0n3s said:


> You are completely missing the point. Last ICS thread was filled with "bug reports made by people perfectly capable of determining buggy behaviour"
> 
> The general rule should be to post here and if there's consensus AND MOST IMPORTANTLY A LOGCAT then you should post the details in the dev forum.


Shaggy: Zoinks! It's the Wannamod Monster again! Quick - let's hide in this giant pile of thread police posts!

Scooby: Rohray Rhaggy!

Shaggy: These repetitive "post in general" comments make this thread reeeaaally spooky!

Scooby: *shivers, teeth clacking together*

Velma: Don't worry Scooby! If you're brave I'll let you eat a logcat along with your Scooby Snacks!

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## cesium

Hm main annoyance with ROM right now is that no music program seems to want to find my music. It's all in the Music folder on my sd card as well. I've tried remounting the card, refreshing the apps, letting phone sit on the 'storage' page, ensured there's no .nomedia file, etc. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## bawb3

cesium said:


> Hm main annoyance with ROM right now is that no music program seems to want to find my music. It's all in the Music folder on my sd card as well. I've tried remounting the card, refreshing the apps, letting phone sit on the 'storage' page, ensured there's no .nomedia file, etc. Anyone know how to fix this?


Just use Google music, you can store 20000 songs for free and access them from any device without taking up tons of space on your SD card. I personally love it, and it streams FAST.


----------



## m0r0n3s

cesium said:


> Hm main annoyance with ROM right now is that no music program seems to want to find my music. It's all in the Music folder on my sd card as well. I've tried remounting the card, refreshing the apps, letting phone sit on the 'storage' page, ensured there's no .nomedia file, etc. Anyone know how to fix this?


something similar happened to my wife's Inc2. Tried different music apps and none would recognize the newly copied files in the SD card. After a restart all the music showed up.


----------



## nklenchik

cesium said:


> Hm main annoyance with ROM right now is that no music program seems to want to find my music. It's all in the Music folder on my sd card as well. I've tried remounting the card, refreshing the apps, letting phone sit on the 'storage' page, ensured there's no .nomedia file, etc. Anyone know how to fix this?


That's why I like PowerAMP. I've been wanting to try Google music though...just haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## lightningdude

jcom86 said:


> Thelma: Don't worry Scooby! If you're brave I'll let you eat a logcat along with your Scooby Snacks!


Oh, and skynet, I hate to break it to you, but her name is Velma, not Thelma.


----------



## skynet11

lightningdude said:


> Good that your battery life is up, but as for your second point, this isn't new. It's been posted numerous times, with the exact same findings. No need to post old news, people.
> 
> Oh, and skynet, I hate to break it to you, but her name is Velma, not Thelma.


Thanks! Editing now...

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## miami slim

How do I take a screenshot?
The screenshot taking function is built into ICS. Hold volume down + power.

Captain obvious here, I have been able to to take screen shots with the option in the power off / reboot menu ala CM7, how about you?


----------



## kuronosan

So I take it no one else is having the "nothing is running in the background but you have zero RAM" problem?


----------



## richaoj

I do not believe the compass works in this build.


----------



## xrs

kuronosan said:


> So I take it no one else is having the "nothing is running in the background but you have zero RAM" problem?


i havent had that issue on any ics build ive been on ,v3 1209 and teamhacksung build 1


----------



## xrs

xrs said:


> i havent had that issue on any ics build ive been on ,v3 1209 and teamhacksung build 1


----------



## droidstyle

I set the background process limit to 4 and always have around 150mb of ram free. Really seems to make things snappier!


----------



## cesium

nklenchik said:


> Just use Google music, you can store 20000 songs for free and access them from any device without taking up tons of space on your SD card. I personally love it, and it streams FAST.


I have all my music uploaded to google music but it's nice to be able to play songs off my SD Card when not in wifi range or when i have shitty 3g (aka 95% of the time)


----------



## AirunJae

Anyone have an issue where the phone is just running the startup animation on loop? I woke-up this morning and it was doing that.


----------



## Fulaman

bawb3 said:


> Just use Google music, you can store 20000 songs for free and access them from any device without taking up tons of space on your SD card. I personally love it, and it streams FAST.


That's what I'm doing right now, this will make the problems I'm having with my 32gb microSD card minimal and perhaps I will just buy a 16gb class 10 like Droidstyle said. That said, wouldn't I need a strong 3G connection to listen to the music I'm uploading to Google Music on my phone? (I'm uploading the songs from my computer to the Google Music Windows App). I get a pretty weak 3G connection at the gym (which is where I use my music player the most).


----------



## Fulaman

cesium said:


> Ah poweramp may do the trick since I can have it scan a specific set of folders
> 
> I've restarted like 10x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This started happening randomly while using the 1209 build, hoped that updating to this build would help but no luck.
> 
> I have all my music uploaded to google music but it's nice to be able to play songs off my SD Card when not in wifi range or when i have shitty 3g (aka 95% of the time)


I'm having the same issues as you I'm guessing you are using something below a class 6 microSD card (I'm using a class 4 32gb card) we may have no choice but to get a class 10 16 gb microSD card.


----------



## cesium

Fulaman said:


> I'm having the same issues as you I'm guessing you are using something below a class 6 microSD card (I'm using a class 4 32gb card) we may have no choice but to get a class 10 16 gb microSD card.


I'm using a class 10 lexar 32gb microsd (purchased it directly from them, so it's not fake or anything either).

The problem seems to stem from the media scanner not running. I've tried a bunch of apps that claim to force the media scanner to run; I've deleted the data for Media Storage (which normally would then cause media scanner to run after reboot). Nothing works. PowerAMP does thankfully because you can specifically select folders to scan into its own library (thus bypassing the android media library), but I'd rather find a free alternative.


----------



## vmm13

Fulaman said:


> Well if you go to the Galaxy S apps on this ICS build, there is a TV-Out Function there. I can't test it out because I don't have the cables, so if someone has the cables can they test this out please? thanks!


Well if you read in the other thread JT had, someone said it wasn't meant for this phone. But I have the cables, I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## Fulaman

cesium said:


> Well if you read in the other thread JT had, someone said it wasn't meant for this phone. But I have the cables, I'll check it out tonight.


Please do sir, Thanks!


----------



## jimv2000

richaoj said:


> I do not believe the compass works in this build.


Works fine for me after calibrating it.


----------



## jimv2000

Anyone else notice that Navigation doesn't use the voice that is set in the tts settings? Also, it seems to switch between two different voices randomly while giving directions.


----------



## japin

AirunJae said:


> Anyone have an issue where the phone is just running the startup animation on loop? I woke-up this morning and it was doing that.


Yes, I have the same issue. I dont know what is causing it though, i tried a more mild overclock to 1200 with -50 on the undervolt I wanna see if this fixes the issue. It also has happened to me 2 times while in phone calls, I look at my phone and it is boot looping and I feel like a retard because I was still talking.


----------



## 4FatSno

MIUI compass works fine.
Download is provided by PhoenixPath in post #2:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19337249

sent from outerspace


----------



## Fulaman

My phone just randomly started telling me I have low storage which isn't even close to being remotely true:


----------



## cesium

Fulaman said:


> Who did you purchase it from? Also for how much? does it work well with MTD roms?


http://www.amazon.com/Lexar-MicroSDHC-Memory-Reader-LSDMI32GBSBNAR/dp/B004AM610M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324155750&sr=8-1

Never had a problem with it on CM7.


----------



## jimv2000

Fulaman said:


> My phone just randomly started telling me I have low storage which isn't even close to being remotely true:


It is true. The datadata partition is something like 150 mb, and you'll get that error if your apps are close to filling it. Probably some app with a large cache that's doing it.


----------



## vmm13

Fulaman said:


> Who did you purchase it from? Also for how much? does it work well with MTD roms?
> 
> Please do sir, Thanks!


I checked it out and it doesn't work it makes the phone reboot.


----------



## Fulaman

vmm13 said:


> I checked it out and it doesn't work it makes the phone reboot.


Thanks


----------



## syborg

Fixed my calendar sync issue by re-installing. Re-installed as follows:
Heimdalled ED05
Cleared cache, data, and Dalvik
Installed Teamhacksung
Installed GAPPS
Installed Accurate Battery
Re-started phone.
Went thru canned set-up procedure


----------



## richaoj

skynet11 said:


> It might be time to see a psychiatrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


I'm getting multiple voices as well. It's strange.


----------



## jbr05ki

I had this problem as well. It's probably your Gmail. I set it to sync 7 days of email and it will disappear after reboot.



Fulaman said:


> My phone just randomly started telling me I have low storage which isn't even close to being remotely true:


----------



## Fulaman

jbr05ki said:


> I had this problem as well. It's probably your Gmail. I set it to sync 7 days of email and it will disappear after reboot.


Another problem I'm having is that my wifi meter and bars all of a sudden went from Gray to blue as you can see in those pictures above, wifi, 3G, reception bars were all blue before


----------



## sarkozy

It's just a data drop and losing sync. Toggle airplane mode or preferably reboot.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaman

sarkozy said:


> It's just a data drop and losing sync. Toggle airplane mode or preferably reboot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


It actually went away when the low storage notification went away, Thanks Though!


----------



## amathophobia

Google just released a new version of maps saying that it fixes bugs "on newer devices" which probably means ics devices. Install it and see if it fixes your issues.


----------



## dave_k

Anyone else having their screen/ phone get really hot after a few mins of web browsing/ market?


----------



## AuroEdge

amathophobia said:


> Google just released a new version of maps saying that it fixes bugs "on newer devices" which probably means ics devices. Install it and see if it fixes your issues.


I noticed that on the old version maps would have very laggy graphical performance. The new version does not suffer from this issue


----------



## vessenes

I seem to be stuck in a bootloop.

I'm coming from CM7.1 or so, not a nightly.

From CM7, I rebooted into recovery, then installed the zip. (Did not wipe.)

I'm now stuck in a bootloop with fancy colorful chips rotating around.

I've tried rebooting to recovery by holding up and down and power until I see the Samsung logo; that yields a CM/Samsung logo, then back to the spinning bootloop.

ANy suggestions? I'm guessing I need to get to recovery, wipe and reflash? How do I get there?


----------



## droidstyle

The new version of maps helped a ton. Navigation now works flawless again. I was having trouble with it even on cm7.


----------



## djk21108

Has anyone tried going from v4 to this v1 without wiping data?

How'd that go for everyone?


----------



## ReidandKat

vessenes said:


> I seem to be stuck in a bootloop.
> 
> I'm coming from CM7.1 or so, not a nightly.
> 
> From CM7, I rebooted into recovery, then installed the zip. (Did not wipe.)
> 
> I'm now stuck in a bootloop with fancy colorful chips rotating around.
> 
> I've tried rebooting to recovery by holding up and down and power until I see the Samsung logo; that yields a CM/Samsung logo, then back to the spinning bootloop.
> 
> ANy suggestions? I'm guessing I need to get to recovery, wipe and reflash? How do I get there?


Odin probably


----------



## kwinders

Fulaman said:


> I know you wouldn't bro, I really enjoy your posts on here.
> 
> It's just that I have so much music and videos and I use my phone for all those things. I don't have an iPOD (nor will I ever get one), all I have is my Galaxy S lol. It really is hit and miss I acknowledge that, I just wish I knew who was responsible for MTD roms so that I could pressure them into making 32gb cards of all classes work without fail. A 16 gb just doesn't cut it for me (hence the reason I replaced the stock card which was 16gb). But it seems that's the only way to run MTD based roms.


This may have already been answered to satisfaction, but for what it's worth, I have been running a PNY 32gb class 10 card. I got it from newegg for about $40 and it says right on the package that is designed for tablets and smart phones. I have had no problems with any of the MTD roms including this one.


----------



## cesium

djk21108 said:


> Has anyone tried going from v4 to this v1 without wiping data?
> 
> How'd that go for everyone?


yep worked for me without a problem. have to reinstall gapps (use the one in the hacksung OP), but everything synced up fine for me, i.e., no problem with calendar sync or any of that jazz


----------



## vessenes

ReidandKat said:


> Odin probably


Yep, doing that now. Figured it was faster than waiting.


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

kwinders said:


> This may have already been answered to satisfaction, but for what it's worth, I have been running a PNY 32gb class 10 card. I got it from newegg for about 40 and it says right on the package that is designed for tablets and smart phones. I have had no problems with any of the MTD roms including this one.


Odd, I bought a pny 32gb class 10 card and it wouldn't work for me on mtd. I traded it to a friend for a class 10 wintec 32gb and that worked for me.


----------



## amathophobia

I have been running Zeppelinrox's latest V6 supercharger script for few hours now. No problems that I have come across and my phone feels faster and I have ~175mb of ram free at most times. I used the 512hp unleded option.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18703418&postcount=5021

Download v6 supercharger script rc4

Download script manager from the market

Open script manager. Click browse as root button then OK. Go to location of script and Tap on it. Run as root. Have fun.


----------



## bigjkcfan

I got this rom installed no problem. I have a few questions though, no i'm not a noob and yes I did search and did not find an answer.

1. After installing, I am trying to connect to Odin to flash the eh09 modem, but when I go to download mode on my phone, my windows 7 x64 does says their has been a driver error and odin won't recognize it. I have uninstalled the device, rebooted and installed the galaxy nexus drivers but still no luck. Any ideas?

2. I am probably just being to nervous, but I have a U.S. Cellular Mesmerize and it says Verizon Wireless in a few places, is this just something built into the rom, or does my phone really thing it is on Verizon?


----------



## wyrdtrtle

You need the nexus s drivers linked in the build 1 op and the Verizon wireless is meaningless, but if you want to get rid of them u just need to edit the Eri.XML file in the framework-res.apk. 
Edit. You may have to do what I did which is upgrade the android sdk to the 4.0 and use the Google USB driver that comes with it.
Don't know why the nexus s drivers alone didn't work for me but doing this did.


----------



## turner5770

I just noticed when I rebooted my phone after applying v6 supercharger rc4. On the lock screen it read "sorry try again"

The rom is amazing none the less. Always been a fan of jt's work.... I have owned the fascinate since launch, none the less this phone should last me until my upgrade in May with jt's track record for development.


----------



## nklenchik

I don't feel like sifting through all of the comments, but I think I wanna try this out.
How would you say this runs compared to the last version? Could it pass as better than stock 2.2?


----------



## lightningdude

nklenchik said:


> I don't feel like sifting through all of the comments, but I think I wanna try this out.
> How would you say this runs compared to the last version? Could it pass as better than stock 2.2?


Better than stock 2.2? Well, some things that work on stock 2.2 don't work on this rom, such as MMS, wifi tethering, and other things (check the op in the development thread), but from personal experience, ICS is much, much better than Froyo, even with those things missing. As far as comparing to the previous version, some bugs have been fixed, but all in all, it's still alphalulz, so it's not perfect.


----------



## ohiomoto

Killarny said:


> Yes, it actually is two bugs. My phone was already activated (so the prompt shouldn't have shown), AND the activation app didn't function as it's supposed to. Please read my post again


Right and you should read my post twice because I'm telling you that it's a ICS bug, NOT a bug specific to this ROM. As I stated before, this did happen to my Fascinate exactly like it did yours, BUT it also happened to my brand new Galaxy Nexus running the stock ICS. Has nothing to do with JT's ROM. It's in Google's source code and I don't think JT should be wasting his time trying to fix it. Maybe you should report it to Google.


----------



## mattstakilla

Accurate battery mod mirror? Link is borked...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums while eating ice cream sandwiches


----------



## whotookmylogin

dzdroid said:


> For those concerned about battery usage I recommend Juice Plotter, Juice Defender (both free from Market) & most of all: in Settings, Dev. Options, Background Process Limit to 4. The bp limit made a HUGE difference for me. Best battery life since PowerWashed Froyo.
> 
> Mega-Thanks to JT & devs!!!!!!!!!!


does this need to be done every time I reboot? The settings seem to go back to standard limit when I check it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidstyle

mattstakilla said:


> Accurate battery mod mirror? Link is borked...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums while eating ice cream sandwiches


works for me.


----------



## livinsac

whotookmylogin said:


> does this need to be done every time I reboot? The settings seem to go back to standard limit when I check it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## bigwilly90210

Love everything about this ROM. Limiting the apps to 4 every time is a pain but helps a lot. Slight overlock with undervolting gets the best battery life yet. 
I guess my only real question is since this is cyanogenmod will the "hold volume button to skip tracks" function be popping up eventually? That's the only thing I really miss from CM7. I use my phone in the car a lot and it's more of a safety thing to not have to use the touchscreen while driving. Ha. Idk what it would take to get it, but that would be awesome. Can't wait for updates, already so far along!


----------



## skynet11

whotookmylogin said:


> does this need to be done every time I reboot? The settings seem to go back to standard limit when I check it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Sorry, but you must repeat with every reboot for the time being.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## CxanDroid

nevermind


----------



## KeithN

nklenchik said:


> I don't feel like sifting through all of the comments, but I think I wanna try this out.
> How would you say this runs compared to the last version? Could it pass as better than stock 2.2?


I would say better than stock, but then again I can't say I thought stock was better than any rom I've tried. Just back everything up and try it and you can always go to 2.3 if you don't like it.


----------



## dzdroid

whotookmylogin said:


> does this need to be done every time I reboot? The settings seem to go back to standard limit when I check it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## dzdroid

Even with bkgrnd process limited to 4 I always see a mess of them in Go widjet:
... was going to attach screen shot but this Rootzwiki app says its too big. Odd. When I look for it in Android transfer app it's ~347kb but if copied to Mac it comes over as 0 bytes. Guess I'll try the USB Mass Storage terminal command from jt's OP...

edit: used Terminal Emulator to enter "setprop persist.sys.usb.config mass_storage,adb", enter, exit, reboot, no joy. Anyone able to advise?


----------



## Skyeclad

I had no video showing in Netflix, is this a problem with this ROM? I'm updated to the latest version of Netflix which is supposed to be ICS compatible.


----------



## bawb3

Okay so battery life has been awesome for me on build 1.

Did a full charge, cleared batt stats and let it die out and charged it back to full a couple times.









Pretty impressed.

This is also having run setting 6 in the latest supercharger script.


----------



## Fulaman

bawb3 said:


> Okay so battery life has been awesome for me on build 1.
> 
> Did a full charge, cleared batt stats and let it die out and charged it back to full a couple times.
> 
> View attachment 12759
> 
> 
> Pretty impressed.
> 
> This is also having run setting 6 in the latest supercharger script.


I don't know how you are getting such battery life, you must hardly ever touch your phone.


----------



## bawb3

Yeah it was moderate usage, almost 2 hours of screen on time though. About 40 min of voice calls.


----------



## Fulaman

bawb3 said:


> Yeah it was moderate usage, almost 2 hours of screen on time though. About 40 min of voice calls.


If I am on my phone for 2 hours just browsing or chatting on yahoo messenger mobile I can tell you right now my battery will get done very low. I don't know how you are getting such remarkable battery life lol. Did you do a battery stats reset after a full charge or before?


----------



## sageDieu

Phone died, plugged it into the charger, booted into recovery. Would not reboot to anything other than recovery no matter what. I made a backup and wiped data/cache and dalvik, now my phone is bootlooping endlessly through the samsung and CM7 logos. I'd assume I need to odin to get out of this; can anybody point me in the right direction as to what i need to do to get the phone working again? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## syborg

Attached is a script to enable usb mass storage.

Sorry, but I have never made a flashable zip so you'll have to install by hand.

Unzip the script. 
Copy the "enable-usb" script to /system/xbin.
Set execute permissions.

From your favorite terminal emulator do the following commands:
su
enable-usb

Script will re-boot your phone and you should have usb mass storage.


----------



## Fulaman

sageDieu said:


> Phone died, plugged it into the charger, booted into recovery. Would not reboot to anything other than recovery no matter what. I made a backup and wiped data/cache and dalvik, now my phone is bootlooping endlessly through the samsung and CM7 logos. I'd assume I need to odin to get out of this; can anybody point me in the right direction as to what i need to do to get the phone working again? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You will need to install the EH03 factory file, plus the atlas v2.2 file, boot your phone up in download mode and flash said file.


----------



## bawb3

Fulaman said:


> If I am on my phone for 2 hours just browsing or chatting on yahoo messenger mobile I can tell you right now my battery will get done very low. I don't know how you are getting such remarkable battery life lol. Did you do a battery stats reset after a full charge or before?


Well I actually used zeppelinrox's battery calibration script. However all it does(i think) is clear battery stats for you, without needing to do it in cwm. I did it at full charge, make sure the battery info shows close to 4200mv - that is 100%. It takes a couple days to really see the effect.


----------



## syborg

sageDieu said:


> Phone died, plugged it into the charger, booted into recovery. Would not reboot to anything other than recovery no matter what. I made a backup and wiped data/cache and dalvik, now my phone is bootlooping endlessly through the samsung and CM7 logos. I'd assume I need to odin to get out of this; can anybody point me in the right direction as to what i need to do to get the phone working again? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I had a similar issue yesterday and I could not get out of the recovery boot loop. I finally Heimdalled ED05 and reinstalled Teamhacksung.


----------



## m0perale

I am having the Netflix issue. Downloaded the new version from the market. Audio plays, video does not. I see the red Netflix background with the upper left quarter of the screen showing a black box.


----------



## jamis0n

m0perale said:


> I am having the Netflix issue. Downloaded the new version from the market. Audio plays, video does not. I see the red Netflix background with the upper left quarter of the screen showing a black box.


Was just about to post about this lulz. I wonder if it is just 4.x that is incompatible or maybe screen size?


----------



## skynet11

m0perale said:


> I am having the Netflix issue. Downloaded the new version from the market. Audio plays, video does not. I see the red Netflix background with the upper left quarter of the screen showing a black box.


Same here. Netflix played ok (video was still out of sync, but at least it played) until the latest "update" - now I wish I hadn't backed up the latest version in Titanium Backup after updating - now I can't even restore the old version 







Obviously the problem is with Netflix, not the ROM.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Special_opps

On the netflix issue Google netflix 1.5. The newest version don't work, I had the same problem. Think it has something to do with resolution, not sure. I am running version 1.5.2 build 389 IIRC and it works.
Edit added link this is where I found it. Hit the download link, then skip add.

http://bestmobilethings.blogspot.com/2011/11/netflix-152-apk.html


----------



## sageDieu

edit: nvm seems to be working okay now..


----------



## dablitzkrieg

syborg said:


> Attached is a script to enable usb mass storage.
> 
> Sorry, but I have never made a flashable zip so you'll have to install by hand.
> 
> Unzip the script.
> Copy the "enable-usb" script to /system/xbin.
> Set execute permissions.
> 
> From your favorite terminal emulator do the following commands:
> su
> enable-usb
> 
> Script will re-boot your phone and you should have usb mass storage.


Where is the script?


----------



## shag_on_e

dablitzkrieg said:


> Where is the script?


Open this page in the browser


----------



## jamis0n

Btw, I remember during the superclean froyo days we had a dummy kernel for hot spot to use for 3rd party apps. Is that still in effect?


----------



## Kayloe

Hi everyone









First I would like to thank the authors of this ROM. Everything is working perfectly until I decided to switch to this build (was previously using the ICS posted by JT)

I wiped data/cache/dalvik cache and installed this ROM and the 5.1 Gapps in the OP.
The problem I'm having is that when I open Market, it just doesn't open. No errors or anything. This also happens with maps, gmail, any google app.

I've tried following these instructions in the OP 


> Having problems with the Market or with gapps 5.1 other than/in addition to Gmail and Calendar? Go to recovery, go to "mounts and storage", format /system, reinstall ROM and gapps. Upon rebooting you might want to clear data for each individual app, especially if you're still having problems (thanks remicks)


However, after doing these steps, I am still encountering the same issue.

Does anyone have any suggestions? 
Thanks so much


----------



## SpYd3r05

Is there any way to disable the dock taking control of all audio, I have a car dock and at the moment no way to hook audio up in this work car and was wanting to disable it so I can hear phone calls and notifications.


----------



## sageDieu

Has anyone else noticed haptic feedback randomly getting really weak? I was just typing out a long-winded rant and near the end of it my haptic feedback just suddenly became very weak, on the keyboard and softkeys and everything. still is while typing this.


----------



## sageDieu

Kayloe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I would like to thank the authors of this ROM. Everything is working perfectly until I decided to switch to this build (was previously using the ICS posted by JT)
> 
> I wiped data/cache/dalvik cache and installed this ROM and the 5.1 Gapps in the OP.
> The problem I'm having is that when I open Market, it just doesn't open. No errors or anything. This also happens with maps, gmail, any google app.
> 
> I've tried following these instructions in the OP
> 
> However, after doing these steps, I am still encountering the same issue.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> Thanks so much


Try reflashing everything? Maybe go into market and wipe its cache and data, uninstall updates, etc...


----------



## dhouston10

sageDieu said:


> Has anyone else noticed haptic feedback randomly getting really weak? I was just typing out a long-winded rant and near the end of it my haptic feedback just suddenly became very weak, on the keyboard and softkeys and everything. still is while typing this.


I have had that happen. Reboot will fix it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sageDieu

Here's another way to fix USB Mass Storage...

Run "su" and then "echo /dev/block/mmcblk0 > /sys/devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0/file" in Terminal Emulator or via ADB shell.

This doesn't require a reboot to enable it like the enable-usb script posted a couple of pages back.


----------



## D_Steve595

jamis0n said:


> Btw, I remember during the superclean froyo days we had a dummy kernel for hot spot to use for 3rd party apps. Is that still in effect?


That was implemented because the Samsung/Verizon kernel had tethering tracking built in. This doesn't have that in the first place.


----------



## drose6102

sageDieu said:


> Has anyone else noticed haptic feedback randomly getting really weak? I was just typing out a long-winded rant and near the end of it my haptic feedback just suddenly became very weak, on the keyboard and softkeys and everything. still is while typing this.


Yup it has happened to me a once in the ics v2 build and quite a few times on cm7 stable build. Reboot always fixed it


----------



## drose6102

Edit : sorry double post silly app


----------



## jamis0n

Kayloe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I would like to thank the authors of this ROM. Everything is working perfectly until I decided to switch to this build (was previously using the ICS posted by JT)
> 
> I wiped data/cache/dalvik cache and installed this ROM and the 5.1 Gapps in the OP.
> The problem I'm having is that when I open Market, it just doesn't open. No errors or anything. This also happens with maps, gmail, any google app.
> 
> I've tried following these instructions in the OP
> 
> However, after doing these steps, I am still encountering the same issue.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> Thanks so much


I had the same issue last night when I was seeing if other kernels night be compatible so I've been reflashing about 12 times already. Get a old vending apk and install it. Reflash the gapps 5.1 and during reboot it will fix by updating the apps again. Don't need to wipe at all.


----------



## padfoot

bawb3 said:


> Well I actually used zeppelinrox's battery calibration script. However all it does(i think) is clear battery stats for you, without needing to do it in cwm. I did it at full charge, make sure the battery info shows close to 4200mv - that is 100%. It takes a couple days to really see the effect.


Can you give the link of supercharger script that you're being used and the step by step to your configuration too? Sorry to disturb you, but I saw your battery life is so awesome


----------



## jerkules

SpYd3r05 said:


> Is there any way to disable the dock taking control of all audio, I have a car dock and at the moment no way to hook audio up in this work car and was wanting to disable it so I can hear phone calls and notifications.


+1 for this. Also, the phone will go to sleep while in the dock. I flashed the Google car dock app on this and it will load as appropriate when the phone is placed in the car dock. It just will go to sleep on my screen timeout.


----------



## mentose457

jerkules said:


> +1 for this. Also, the phone will go to sleep while in the dock. I flashed the Google car dock app on this and it will load as appropriate when the phone is placed in the car dock. It just will go to sleep on my screen timeout.


What if you checked stay awake while phone is charging?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbr05ki

BUILD2 is up!

*Fixed: *
video recording (720p recording stutters)
hw composition


----------



## jerkules

mentose457 said:


> What if you checked stay awake while phone is charging?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Didn't try that...hmmm.


----------



## 4FatSno

build 2...yay!

sent from outerspace


----------



## jbr05ki

Darn! Updating killed all my data and settings on my phone. I had to clear data.

I did notice that this version of ICS is 4.0.3 so I guess it was necessary.


----------



## bigjkcfan

jbr05ki said:


> Darn! Updating killed all my data and settings on my phone. I had to clear data.
> 
> I did notice that this version of ICS is 4.0.3 so I guess it was necessary.


Do you notice alot of difference performance wise so far?


----------



## jbr05ki

not really. Just restoring all my apps. DSP Manager is in there now. I usually use Voodoo sound. I'll give it a try though.


----------



## Nideda24

bigjkcfan said:


> Do you notice alot of difference performance wise so far?


After a data/cache wipe, I can say that this build is much snappier from a performance standpoint. Noticeable within a few minutes of use.


----------



## cb3ck

Nideda24 said:


> After a data/cache wipe, I can say that this build is much snappier from a performance standpoint. Noticeable within a few minutes of use.


I'll second this. My frame rates have improved, at least when zipping around the homescreens and app drawer.


----------



## nm3210

I had to do a full clean wipe (back to stock GB) and then after installing the new Build 2 I can happily say that it is definitely snappier than Build 1!

I believe I had an issue because I did not wipe my data first before trying to install the new Build2, afterwards all that would happen is a bootloop to CWM. PSA: WIPE YOUR DATA FIRST (edit, some people are having success with not wiping anything so figure it out yourself).


----------



## Special_opps

Didn't wipe anything. Flashed build2 & gapps. Tweaked apn & build.prop. All good. Video working. JT is the boss.


----------



## Fulaman

I don't want to sound like a noob, I know this is an MTD based ROM, but I wonder if my data will disappear from my microSD card again (32gb class 4) if I get this ROM. That said, I read somewhere that class shouldn't matter for MTD roms that it might just be the phone itself (other phones are capable of running MTD roms with class 2 32gb microSD cards and I have a class 4......)


----------



## wanderer82680

Ok, so I looked through the thread and could not see it for certain. I noted that someone posted that mms was still broken but in the dev thread it says it is sometimes working. So my question is has anyone actually been able to send an mms with this rom on a fascinate. That is the only thing that I have to have that I can not seem to get to work. Thanks and I am putting on my flame retardant suit now ................


----------



## Special_opps

Fulaman said:


> I don't want to sound like a noob, I know this is an MTD based ROM, but I wonder if my data will disappear from my microSD card again (32gb class 4) if I get this ROM. That said, I read somewhere that class shouldn't matter for MTD roms that it might just be the phone itself (other phones are capable of running MTD roms with class 2 32gb microSD cards and I have a class 4......)


You can back up your card to the comp? One way to find out grasshopper flash and see.


----------



## syborg

Made a flashable zip of the enable-usb script.

For grins and giggles I also included the bstats script from the old ComROM.

enable-usb will enable usb mass storage
bstats will wipe battery stats

These scripts will re-boot your phone when run.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sendan

Fulaman said:


> I don't want to sound like a noob, I know this is an MTD based ROM, but I wonder if my data will disappear from my microSD card again (32gb class 4) if I get this ROM. That said, I read somewhere that class shouldn't matter for MTD roms that it might just be the phone itself (other phones are capable of running MTD roms with class 2 32gb microSD cards and I have a class 4......)


Why wouldn't you just try it instead of asking questions nobody can definitively answer?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nmalready

Build2 is SIGNIFICANTLY faster/smoother! Most noticible in browser when panning zoomed in. This may be the smoothest i have ever seen the browser on this phone


----------



## bbach7139

WOW! Build 2 has finally made the homescreen and app drawer silky smooth!







I'm officially in love with this ROM now.


----------



## nmalready

bbach7139 said:


> WOW! Build 2 has finally made the homescreen and app drawer silky smooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm officially in love with this ROM now.


Me too. The only thing i really need now is wifi tethering to work and then will be in heaven


----------



## AirunJae

Don't know if anyone can help, but, when I tried to update to V2, it kept saying:

"Waiting for SD Card to mount (1s) E:Can't mound /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 (or /dev/block/mmcblk0) (Invalid argument)"

Any suggestions?


----------



## Special_opps

Looks like you can have from 1 to 7 homescreens


----------



## Fulaman

Build 2 is definitely a lot zippier, this must have been taken directly from the Nexus S as the Nexus S received official Ice Cream Sandwich last Friday (man that was fast on Team Hacksung/JT's part)....That said I have noticed the browser is very smooth now, before it wasn't. Things seemed to have smoothened out a lot. My only concern is my microSD card losing files


----------



## dablitzkrieg

I can not send email. Not sure if anyone else is having this issue. Does everyone else use port 587 in outgoing settings?


----------



## boldfilter

nmalready said:


> Me too. The only thing i really need now is wifi tethering to work and then will be in heaven


To wifi tether download new wifi tether pre110 and choose galaxy nexus as the device


----------



## durango99

boldfilter said:


> To wifi tether download new wifi tether pre110 and choose galaxy nexus as the device


you rock. had an old beta and didn't think about checking for a newer version.

working great with build 1. will try build 2 with this tomorrow.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## AuroEdge

I'll be the one to ask. HW Composition was updated in Build 2. What does this change do?


----------



## Fulaman

AuroEdge said:


> I'll be the one to ask. HW Composition was updated in Build 2. What does this change do?


It speeds things up. I'm guessing it was taken from the Nexus S as the Nexus S has very similar hardware to the Galaxy S line (same processor and memory).


----------



## 4FatSno

Build 2 rocks! Thank you JT!

Anyone have the blue night wallpaper?

sent from outerspace


----------



## jbr05ki

You can also change the Power Options on the notification pull down. WIN.


----------



## strokess91

Shout out to JT and teamhacksung for this rom, you guys make this phone.


----------



## js1n3m

Haha even the splash screen is faster (colorful spinning squares). Awesomeness.


----------



## droidstyle

Build 2 is sweet....the dialer shows contacts as you start entry like it use too on TW


----------



## drnihili

jbr05ki said:


> You can also change the Power Options on the notification pull down. WIN.


Ok, I can't seen to find this. How?


----------



## jbr05ki

drnihili said:


> Ok, I can't seen to find this. How?


CyanogenMod Settings > Interface > Notification power widget.


----------



## godofwar762

Could any1 be kind enough to edit framework to make say its for us cellular?


----------



## Brosophocles

godofwar762 said:


> Could any1 be kind enough to edit framework to make say its for us cellular?


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51012264/framework-res.apk
copy to system, fix permissions, move to framework


----------



## godofwar762

Thx worked perfect


----------



## nklenchik

These may have already been answered, but I hate reading pages of posts...

* Is there an accurate battery mod we can flash? (For v3, I tried v2 and System UI crashed)
* What about a work around to Gmail? Because it keeps force closing whenever I try to open it.
* I can't change the color to the notification widget buttons, get force closes on CM settings.
* Google calendar doesn't want to sync.
* Any changes we can make to get high-resolution photos to sync with our people app?

Other than that, build 2 is now my daily driver. Big thanks to everyone who made this happen!
All we need now is a kernel that can OC to 1.4 ghz and I'd be set









One more thing...how to we get ICS to stop making automatic shortcuts to new apps on our homescreens?


----------



## drose6102

Open market go into settings uncheck auto add shortcuts


----------



## tripacer99

Anyone experiencing issues with TB FC'ing on them within 30 seconds of the app opening, even if nothing is done? I've tried clearing data/cache of the app, reinstalling...not sure if it's just me.


----------



## ja555

Is anyone seeing exchange calendar sync issues on build2? Exchange contacts and email work fine. Its just exchange calendar that won't sync. Already wiped data after installing gapps 5.1.


----------



## AlgorithmX

nklenchik said:


> These may have already been answered, but I hate reading pages of posts...
> 
> * What about a work around to Gmail? Because it keeps force closing whenever I try to open it.


Go to Manage Apps and clear data for Gmail. Worked for me but ymmv.


----------



## padfoot

bawb3 said:


> Well I actually used zeppelinrox's battery calibration script. However all it does(i think) is clear battery stats for you, without needing to do it in cwm. I did it at full charge, make sure the battery info shows close to 4200mv - that is 100%. It takes a couple days to really see the effect.


What I Need is only do zeppelinrox's battery calibration script once. After days, just wait for couple days. Am I Right? I am also use V6 Supercharger update9 RC 4, option no.6.


----------



## nklenchik

drose6102 said:


> Go to Manage Apps and clear data for Gmail. Worked for me but ymmv.


[/size]

Thanks


----------



## blaine.hale

Fantastic work guys! I've been using JT's rom for over a month now with almost zero issues (aside from MMS and video blah blah.) Rarely get force closes or oddities and it's been pretty damn silky smooth and quick.
I'm currently on the 11/28 build and I'm about to move up to build 2...I probably shouldn't because things have been going so well on 11/28 but there are some new fixes that I really want to try. 
Thanks again, brilliant!


----------



## nemeth2027

ja555 said:


> Is anyone seeing exchange calendar sync issues on build2? Exchange contacts and email work fine. Its just exchange calendar that won't sync. Already wiped data after installing gapps 5.1.


I'm having the same issues. I've tried all the tricks in the two posts. Clear app data, app cache, format/system in CWM and reinstall, reinstall gapps 5.1 over and over again. The funny thing is that it doesn't say there is a sync issues. But when you open up the calendar app and look at calendars to sync my exchance calendar is not there and I can't seem to get it there.

I hope someone way smarter than me has some ideas! Otherwise a really nice improvement over Build 1!


----------



## cj1171

Mostly good so far on the upgrade, wow it's zippy! But, my search bar at the top of the home screen disappeared....and about 1/3 of my apps? Anyone else run into this?


----------



## JeremytheIndian

I can't get Market to open. I've cleared data and cache in App settings but it still won't open.


----------



## blaine.hale

blaine.hale said:


> Fantastic work guys! I've been using JT's rom for over a month now with almost zero issues (aside from MMS and video blah blah.) Rarely get force closes or oddities and it's been pretty damn silky smooth and quick.
> I'm currently on the 11/28 build and I'm about to move up to build 2...I probably shouldn't because things have been going so well on 11/28 but there are some new fixes that I really want to try.
> Thanks again, brilliant!


Sure enough...I upgrade to build 2 and market won't open








Poking around for a fix now.


----------



## hyann

sorry, I read through the thread and am I the only one having this issue? I flashed back to EB05 based stock froyo ROM, then installed CWM (tried cwm 4 and cwm-all (2.5), both same result), I always get this message when trying to apply the zip by cwm,

assert failed:getprop("ro.product.device") == "aries"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "aries" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinate"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinate"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinatemtd"
||getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinatemtd" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "SCH-I500" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "SCH-I500"
E: Error in /sdcard/teamhacksung_fascinatemtd-ota-eng.BUILD1.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted.

I tried build 1, build2. same results.

What do I do now?


----------



## jerkules

tripacer99 said:


> Anyone experiencing issues with TB FC'ing on them within 30 seconds of the app opening, even if nothing is done? I've tried clearing data/cache of the app, reinstalling...not sure if it's just me.


I have had numerous FC's of TB as well, many of them last night after I flashed build 2 (coming from ED03). Have had far fewer this morning but they've still happened.


----------



## pdxcire

ja555 said:


> Is anyone seeing exchange calendar sync issues on build2? Exchange contacts and email work fine. Its just exchange calendar that won't sync. Already wiped data after installing gapps 5.1.


Same here. Complete wipe before build2 and no calendar sync. Tried rewiping several times, even back to build1 which works as expected then up to build2 without wipe, just cache and dalvik, no luck. Even restored calendar data from TB. Exchange calendar appeared until reboot. Did a final complete wipe and flashed build2, again







. I can see the exchange account in calendar settings but no sync. Everything else is working fine for me in email except calendar.


----------



## grin0048

hyann said:


> sorry, I read through the thread and am I the only one having this issue? I flashed back to EB05 based stock froyo ROM, then installed CWM (tried cwm 4 and cwm-all (2.5), both same result), I always get this message when trying to apply the zip by cwm,
> 
> assert failed:getprop("ro.product.device") == "aries"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "aries" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinate"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinate"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinatemtd"
> ||getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinatemtd" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "SCH-I500" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "SCH-I500"
> E: Error in /sdcard/teamhacksung_fascinatemtd-ota-eng.BUILD1.zip
> (status 7)
> Installation aborted.
> 
> I tried build 1, build2. same results.
> 
> What do I do now?


What version of CWM are you using?


----------



## hyann

grin0048 said:


> What version of CWM are you using?


I tried this
cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN(2)
and this
cwm-recovery-ALL (downloaded from the post referenced by this thread)

I think the first is cwm4, the second is cwm 2.5


----------



## sageDieu

For people talking about TB, not sure if it's relevant but JRummy updated his Root Toolbox yesterday with fixes for app manager and backup, saying there were changes in ICS causing those things to misbehave. Might be the same issues with TB.


----------



## blaine.hale

blaine.hale said:


> Sure enough...I upgrade to build 2 and market won't open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poking around for a fix now.


Aaaand the solution was just a simple clearing of cache and data then re-flashing build 2 and gapps. 
Thank god for Titanium app and keeping up to dat back ups of all my app data!
Back to functional again


----------



## skynet11

hyann said:


> sorry, I read through the thread and am I the only one having this issue? I flashed back to EB05 based stock froyo ROM, then installed CWM (tried cwm 4 and cwm-all (2.5), both same result), I always get this message when trying to apply the zip by cwm,
> 
> assert failed:getprop("ro.product.device") == "aries"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "aries" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinate"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinate"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinatemtd"
> ||getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinatemtd" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "SCH-I500" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "SCH-I500"
> E: Error in /sdcard/teamhacksung_fascinatemtd-ota-eng.BUILD1.zip
> (status 7)
> Installation aborted.
> 
> I tried build 1, build2. same results.
> 
> What do I do now?


Try re-downloading cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN again (your first dl attempt may have resulted in a corrupted file), Odin it again, use it to flash CM7, then reboot recovery and flash ICS

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## oatemeal

ja555 said:


> Is anyone seeing exchange calendar sync issues on build2? Exchange contacts and email work fine. Its just exchange calendar that won't sync. Already wiped data after installing gapps 5.1.


I'm having the same problem... tried data wipe as well. Anyone have a fix?


----------



## _josh__

hyann said:


> sorry, I read through the thread and am I the only one having this issue? I flashed back to EB05 based stock froyo ROM, then installed CWM (tried cwm 4 and cwm-all (2.5), both same result), I always get this message when trying to apply the zip by cwm,
> 
> assert failed:getprop("ro.product.device") == "aries"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "aries" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinate"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinate"|| getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinatemtd"
> ||getprop("ro.product.device") == "fascinatemtd" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "SCH-I500" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "SCH-I500"
> E: Error in /sdcard/teamhacksung_fascinatemtd-ota-eng.BUILD1.zip
> (status 7)
> Installation aborted.
> 
> I tried build 1, build2. same results.
> 
> What do I do now?


I had same issue when trying to flash from cwm5 from pool party. Will start over from stock and try again from cwm4.


----------



## nklenchik

Constant random reboots on the 12/19 version. Installed it 6 or 7 hours ago and I've already had like 5 reboots


----------



## droidstyle

Anybody notice the browser hangs up in a white screen alot? Does not seem nearly as snappy as previous builds either...I think tonight Im going to try and start from scratch to see if thats the cause. Love build 2, but the browser issue is a deal breaker and back to cm7 I go until the next release :-/


----------



## jamis0n

droidstyle said:


> Anybody notice the browser hangs up in a white screen alot? Does not seem nearly as snappy as previous builds either...I think tonight Im going to try and start from scratch to see if thats the cause. Love build 2, but the browser issue is a deal breaker and back to cm7 I go until the next release :-/


I got that too but dled dolphin


----------



## Fulaman

droidstyle said:


> Anybody notice the browser hangs up in a white screen alot? Does not seem nearly as snappy as previous builds either...I think tonight Im going to try and start from scratch to see if thats the cause. Love build 2, but the browser issue is a deal breaker and back to cm7 I go until the next release :-/


Yep I noticed it too myself, I think I'm going to flash back to MIUI (even if I have to use my 8gb card) or CM7. Another thing I noticed is that even though there is a definite speed increase, there is still lag transitioning between screens in your app drawer from time to time. Also the Camera sometimes comes up as a black screen.


----------



## doctorwhofan10

on Build2.

Browser is fine for me.
photos and videos are fine.

fast burst camera has lot of ghosting and colour variance.


----------



## akmah

Gallery is not working on BUILD2. It forces to close as soon as it's loading.


----------



## Schmarvin

nklenchik said:


> Gallery is not working on BUILD2. It forces to close as soon as it's loading.


No problems with Build 2. Did you clear the cache?


----------



## Golfman560

For the people having trouble with CWM, find the CWM5 tar from Jt's CM7 thread and use that.


----------



## mrhanman

Has anyone had luck with VPNs in this release? PPTP or OpenVPN?


----------



## cj1171

So my issues with the search bar, calendar, and exchange all were solved with a data/cache wipe and reinstall. just fyi


----------



## grin0048

Flashed build 2 last night and found my phone in SOD this morning. Also happened once on build 1. Has anyone else experienced this? Haven't seen any mention of it.


----------



## sageDieu

akmah said:


> Gallery is not working on BUILD2. It forces to close as soon as it's loading.


please describe your problem with more detail, so we can help fix it.


----------



## Lightning

Woke up in the middle of a night to a phantom ring when I received a text message.

Oddly enough, it was an important message and helped me notice it, however, I figured I should report it.


----------



## Fulaman

Schmarvin said:


> I've had no reboot problems. Did you do a full wipe before you installed?
> 
> No problems with Build 2. Did you clear the cache?


The Gallery was working at first for me too, but after some time, the gallery does indeed stop working and starts force closing. Clearing the cache is only a temporary solution before it starts acting up again.


----------



## hyann

skynet11 said:


> Try re-downloading cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN again (your first dl attempt may have resulted in a corrupted file), Odin it again, use it to flash CM7, then reboot recovery and flash ICS
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


hey, thanks guys, I'm now good after re-flashing cwm4 and ICS loaded successfully.

Now starting to struggle with camcorder (keeps FC when switched to it) and gapps....


----------



## AirunJae

Posted this already, but I think it got lost in the crowd. When I tried to update to V2 through CWM (which is green for some reason now...), it kept saying: 

"Waiting for SD Card to mount (1s) E:Can't mound /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 (or /dev/block/mmcblk0) (Invalid argument)" 

Any suggestions? Should I try to Odin back to stock and then attempt ICS v2?


----------



## Nideda24

Anyone know if installing Birdman's latest gapps will work on our phones? People have been saying it fixes their calendar sync on other 4.0.3 ROMs.



> *GAPPS - GOOGLE APPS - V10*
> 
> Pulled these from 4.0.3 from the NS OTA
> *Broken in gapps:*
> *app restore*
> *Download - VERSION 10
> IF UPDATING GAPPS, DO A FULL REINSTALL, DATA WIPE AND ALL*


----------



## kuronosan

Google Music and Trebuchet work flawlessly in this build. I'll need to look up how to make a logcat, but the only real crashing I have experienced has been with trying to use Gallery. It just doesn't like using it (specifically when opening as a widget, but it happens any other time at random). This seems to be a Trebuchet problem, as it doesn't happen nearly as often, if at all, using ADW.

Also flashed the new one and watched a bunch of system UI force closes. Going into the widget app and flipping a few notification switches seems to have stopped the FCs but the pull-down is gone until it fixes. I tried flashing the previous version but (obviously) it didn't work. I'll wait patiently for the new one. Phone is still usable to me. Just sucks not being able to see notifications in the top. Thank God for BLN.


----------



## Brosophocles

Nideda24 said:


> Anyone know if installing Birdman's latest gapps will work on our phones? People have been saying it fixes their calendar sync on other 4.0.3 ROMs.


No idea. Try it?


----------



## sageDieu

alright what the hell is this?









I just went into the call log to make a phone call and this popped up on top of it. Never seen an ad this intrusive. personally for me this is unacceptable, I'm going to go install an ad blocker right away. I usually try to support people who use ads for revenue but something like that is just wrong.


----------



## jbr05ki

Whoa! That's lame! hahahaahah

WOOP!

100th post.


----------



## jimv2000

sageDieu said:


> alright what the hell is this?


Calling your girlfriend eh?


----------



## Fulaman

Dang SageDieu has a hot gf lol jk


----------



## mentose457

cj1171 said:


> Mostly good so far on the upgrade, wow it's zippy! But, my search bar at the top of the home screen disappeared....and about 1/3 of my apps? Anyone else run into this?


Flash gapps.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

Hmm. I thought my calendar was not working (like many others in this thread) but I just needed a little patience. Nothing showed up for the first thirty or so minutes, then magically, everything was there. Maybe sync of the calendar is so slow people can't tell if it is working?


----------



## mrhanman

Once you run "setprop persist.sys.usb.config mass_storage,adb" is debugging supposed to stop working? Also, what is the inverse of this command?


----------



## Nideda24

Steve said:


> Hmm. I thought my calendar was not working (like many others in this thread) but I just needed a little patience. Nothing showed up for the first thirty or so minutes, then magically, everything was there. Maybe sync of the calendar is so slow people can't tell if it is working?


Exchange sync is what's not working. Gmail calendars sync fine.


----------



## pdxcire

Nideda24 said:


> Exchange sync is what's not working. Gmail calendars sync fine.


FYI - if your exchange calendar is not syncing, like mine, be sure to go into exchange account sync and turn off the calendar sync setting. Exchange ate 63% of my battery in 4 hours trying to sync a nonexistent calendar...pulled the phone out of my pocket to a dead battery.


----------



## mbrulla

Gunnermike53 posted the updated Accurate Battery Mod for v2...

http://rootzwiki.com...uild-20dec2011/

Also, has anyone else been unable to restore using TB? I have tried on both v1 and v2 with no success.

Tried uninstalling and reinstalling...used my backed up apk and market installed versions of TB...no luck.


----------



## Federali

Trebuchet seems to be crashing far more in build 2


----------



## ocs111

I loaded and tried; did not fix the problem with Calendar force closing.



Nideda24 said:


> Anyone know if installing Birdman's latest gapps will work on our phones? People have been saying it fixes their calendar sync on other 4.0.3 ROMs.


----------



## lightningdude

My live wallpaper was crashing on Build 2, and making everything run very slowly. I tried clearing cache, clearing data and reinstalling, pretty much everything that could reduce lag / increase speed, but to no avail. I'm back on Build 1 for the time being, I'm holding out hope for the next build. Nothing in Build 2's updates is really that important for me.


----------



## sageDieu

I've been using Nova Launcher after having issues with Trebuchet, nova is working a lot better. It's nice. and the accurate battery mod works great now as well


----------



## Sendan

mbrulla said:


> Gunnermike53 posted the updated Accurate Battery Mod for v2...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...uild-20dec2011/
> 
> Also, has anyone else been unable to restore using TB? I have tried on both v1 and v2 with no success.
> 
> Tried uninstalling and reinstalling...used my backed up apk and market installed versions of TB...no luck.


TB restored all 80 of my apps perfectly. The only problem I have is TTS female voice won't stop reading my screen, I froze the process for a temp fix though.


----------



## strokess91

ive also had problems with trebuchet force closing, only happened about twice now. Also systemUI crashed once right after i flashed so i didnt really look into it but so far i havent had anymore problems. The ics live wallpaper does make my phone lag a bit but other than those small rather not even noticeable bugs i love build 2, great job as always JT and teamhacksung.


----------



## hyann

Problem again.

I installed build 1 and flashed gapps 5.1 from this thread. however, I couldnt find market. No icon whatsoever. I did all the usual suggestions: wipe data/cache/davlik, format /system, reflash build 1, reflash gapps. still couldnt have market show up at all.

I searched this thread and people have problems when market icon wont respond, but I dont think anyone posted about market "disappearing". And in most cases, a through wipe seemed to fix everything...but I'm pretty sure I wiped it all.

any suggestions? I'm stuck here since I have no market I cant get titanium and thus cant restore my backup. There might be some way around it but the idea of not having market just isnt right, and if I cant fix it I'll probably ditch ICS for now (but it was a brilliant port, thank you JT).


----------



## aosp

Is this a fast rom?

Sent from my Optimus Slider using Tapatalk


----------



## cvs0115

Seems to be running fine... Overclocking at 1200.


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

Mezmerize here. Been using these ics builds on and off since alphalulz 1 with great success. Just flashed build 2 and noticed I am not receiving SMS. Anyone else having this issue? I will Odin and reflash tonight and let you guys know if it fixed it.


----------



## mentose457

hyann said:


> Problem again.
> 
> I installed build 1 and flashed gapps 5.1 from this thread. however, I couldnt find market. No icon whatsoever. I did all the usual suggestions: wipe data/cache/davlik, format /system, reflash build 1, reflash gapps. still couldnt have market show up at all.
> 
> I searched this thread and people have problems when market icon wont respond, but I dont think anyone posted about market "disappearing". And in most cases, a through wipe seemed to fix everything...but I'm pretty sure I wiped it all.
> 
> any suggestions? I'm stuck here since I have no market I cant get titanium and thus cant restore my backup. There might be some way around it but the idea of not having market just isnt right, and if I cant fix it I'll probably ditch ICS for now (but it was a brilliant port, thank you JT).


Try mounting /system then flash.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjobber69

anyone else having BLN probs on version 2 with texts? on stock messaging app? anyone have a fix


----------



## Todd W

I've read about changing drop-down options. Where can I change them?


----------



## mbrulla

Todd W said:


> I've read about changing drop-down options. Where can I change them?


App Drawer/Cyanogen/Interface/Notification Power Widget (click the words, not the on/off)...then it's the same as CM7.


----------



## pdxcire

Todd W said:


> I've read about changing drop-down options. Where can I change them?


CyanogenMod settings, in app drawer , under interface. Many options in there


----------



## jkconnections

This is my first post to Rootzwiki so please forgive my noobishness.

I'm experiencing 2 problems with the ICS builds 1 & 2. The first is that the audio quality during a telephone call is very loud and very distorted (even after I drop the volume). It was like this on both Build 1 and Build 2. I've tried searching this thread for words such as audio, quality, voice, and phone, but I don't seem to find anyone posting about this. Has anyone else experienced this, or am I the only one? Does anyone know how to fix this?

Second problem is that Google apps doesn't install any new apps (such as Gmail, etc). I downloaded the 27mb file, put it on my SD card, shut the phone down and launched ClockworkMod Recovery (v.4.0.1.0) using the triple button method. When I went to wipe the cache, I get the following error message "E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/command" "E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log" "E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log" I tried to move forward anyway and wived the Dalvik cache, and then installed the gappsv5.1.zip, but after booting up, I don't see any the gmail app or anything else new. Do you know what I can try to fix this?

P.S. I'll be traveling all day tomorrow, but I'll be online for a while tonight yet.


----------



## Todd W

mbrulla said:


> App Drawer/Cyanogen/Interface/Notification Power Widget (click the words, not the on/off)...then it's the same as CM7.


Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## mbrulla

jkconnections said:


> This is my first post to Rootzwiki so please forgive my noobishness.
> 
> I'm experiencing 2 problems with the ICS builds 1 & 2. The first is that the audio quality during a telephone call is very loud and very distorted (even after I drop the volume). It was like this on both Build 1 and Build 2. I've tried searching this thread for words such as audio, quality, voice, and phone, but I don't seem to find anyone posting about this. Has anyone else experienced this, or am I the only one? Does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> Second problem is that Google apps doesn't install any new apps (such as Gmail, etc). I downloaded the 27mb file, put it on my SD card, shut the phone down and launched ClockworkMod Recovery (v.4.0.1.0) using the triple button method. When I went to wipe the cache, I get the following error message "E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/command" "E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log" "E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log" I tried to move forward anyway and wived the Dalvik cache, and then installed the gappsv5.1.zip, but after booting up, I don't see any the gmail app or anything else new. Do you know what I can try to fix this?
> 
> P.S. I'll be traveling all day tomorrow, but I'll be online for a while tonight yet.


You cannot get into the correct CWM via the 3-finger method.

In order to access it you will need to reboot into recovery via the power button (while your phone is on).


----------



## bigjobber69

also besides bln im having problems with the app drawer in launcher pro, it is very laggy. Anyone else noticing this? otherwise JT another winner as you already know


----------



## mbrulla

bigjobber69 said:


> also besides bln im having problems with the app drawer in launcher pro, it is very laggy. Anyone else noticing this? otherwise JT another winner as you already know


I noticed this as well...but I might try reinstalling LP to see if that fixes it.

If enough are having that issue we should grab a logcat.


----------



## bobloblaw1

aosp said:


> Is this a fast rom?
> 
> Sent from my Optimus Slider using Tapatalk


I left my phone on the table and it didn't move anywhere! I'd say this rom is pretty slow!

Edit:
Its actually quite fast and responsive for those of you lacking a sarcasm filter.


----------



## jkconnections

mbrulla said:


> You cannot get into the correct CWM via the 3-finger method.
> 
> In order to access it you will need to reboot into recovery via the power button (while your phone is on).


Thanks - that got the apps installed. Any ideas on why the phone call quality has distortion?


----------



## jobewan

Any Google voice or google music users getting FC's? Both apps were working fine on build 1. I've went as far as 0din back to stock then reinstalling fresh to build 2, still no luck.

I also tested out the new gapps that's been brought up a few times, but the market wouldn't download anything (just sat there saying that it was).

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocs111

I don't know if this will help anyone; wiped everything and install Build 2, booted it up completely, added my Exchange email account and let it sync. I went to the calendar program and was able to sync and view my corporate calendar without a problem.
I then rebooted to recovery, wiped cache, loaded google apps, wiped cache again and let it boot up. I signed into google then tried to open calendar program to sync, received "Calendar stopped unexpectedly" from that point on. I ended up unchecking the calendar sync for both gmail and corporate until I can find a solution. Contacts and email works fine.


----------



## AlgorithmX

jobewan said:


> Any Google voice or google music users getting FC's? Both apps were working fine on build 1. I've went as far as 0din back to stock then reinstalling fresh to build 2, still no luck.
> 
> I also tested out the new gapps that's been brought up a few times, but the market wouldn't download anything (just sat there saying that it was).
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Google voice works fine after flashing v5.1 gapps in the op and wiping data before rebooting.


----------



## padfoot

About the known problem on development thread, that said AndroidOS cpu usage very high. It is ICS bug. Please read this http://phandroid.com/2011/12/20/google-said-to-be-suspending-nexus-s-ics-update-due-to-high-cpu-usage-and-battery-life-bug/


----------



## Sendan

ocs111 said:


> I don't know if this will help anyone; wiped everything and install Build 2, booted it up completely, added my Exchange email account and let it sync. I went to the calendar program and was able to sync and view my corporate calendar without a problem.
> I then rebooted to recovery, wiped cache, loaded google apps, wiped cache again and let it boot up. I signed into google then tried to open calendar program to sync, received "Calendar stopped unexpectedly" from that point on. I ended up unchecking the calendar sync for both gmail and corporate until I can find a solution. Contacts and email works fine.


Read the OP of the ROM, you will find your solution.


----------



## ocs111

Thanks Sendan, I called myself trying that this afternoon; I will retry again now.



Sendan said:


> Read the OP of the ROM, you will find your solution.


----------



## skynet11

Baked_Tator said:


> what a way to butcher the english language...i laughed my tushy off at this...ty for the laughs sir!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a dev note, im having help from sbrissen to try and fix the 911 issue currently and i will, with his permission, post a fix, if we come up with one, for this problem in this post so keep your eyes open, unless JT fixes it first!!!
> 
> and for JT heres a link to my logcat -b radio so he can have a look at it too http://pastebin.com/Ec5TYNDY


Once you put your tushy back on, this should make you laugh it back off, Tator







http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1397701On my own development-related note, I also can confirm that Trebuchet keeps crashing, as it also does on Team Hacksung's latest Captivate build (I also use a wifi-only Captivate, which I had before I switched to Verizon). Obviously, this is a Team Hacksung issue, rather than just with jt's port.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Michillin

Hi, I just flashed build 2 earlier today. I came from stock Gingerbread and everytime I boot into my phone a dialog box appears saying "Android is Updating X of 85 Apps Optimized"

Does this happen to everyone? I read on the SGN forums that a good number of people have this happening to them. Sorry if this has been answered. Thanks for the Help!

P.S. Thanks TeamHackSung for your awesome work!


----------



## dhouston10

Michillin said:


> Hi, I just flashed build 2 earlier today. I came from stock Gingerbread and everytime I boot into my phone a dialog box appears saying "Android is Updating X of 85 Apps Optimized"
> 
> Does this happen to everyone? I read on the SGN forums that a good number of people have this happening to them. Sorry if this has been answered. Thanks for the Help!
> 
> P.S. Thanks TeamHackSung for your awesome work!


My understanding, Its supposed to do that the first time after each update and after each time you clear dalvik.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Michillin

dhouston10 said:


> My understanding, Its supposed to do that the first time after each update and after each time you clear dalvik.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


Awesome Thanks! I just didn't want to have like a virus or something. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dhouston10

Michillin said:


> Awesome Thanks! I just didn't want to have like a virus or something. Thanks for the help!


Np. Just a new Google implementation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jobewan

AlgorithmX said:


> Google voice works fine after flashing v5.1 gapps in the op and wiping data before rebooting.


I reinstalled both from the market and it fixed the FC. I prob should have tried that first...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coyboy724

First post..thanks to everyone working on this..nice teamwork so far..and a big thanks to JT..anyhow to the point..ive been wiping and flashing about every other day keeping up with this awesome build in progress..i happened to stumble on a very new app on the market called Rom Toolbox..from what ive done so far it seems to be the perfect app for all these trials and errors..i will be using it and will update later..but it may be worth checking out for everyone on here doing all these modifications as a perfect build is in progress..once again thank you all to those that make this happen,


----------



## nemeth2027

Sendan said:


> Read the OP of the ROM, you will find your solution.


Hi Sendan, do you have the exchange account syncing the calendar? I've tried everything in the ROM OP and nothing seems to be working.









Thanks1


----------



## skynet11

bobloblaw1 said:


> I left my phone on the table and it didn't move anywhere! I'd say this rom is pretty slow!
> 
> Edit:
> Its actually quite fast and responsive for those of you lacking a sarcasm filter.


Womp womp

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## mbrulla

jkconnections said:


> Thanks - that got the apps installed. Any ideas on why the phone call quality has distortion?


I haven't noticed anything extreme...but if you have issues you could try voodoo control. I'm not sure if it works on this, yet, but that's what I used on CM7, and this is based on that.


----------



## nemeth2027

I'm hoping some one can help me out. I'm trying to get into adb shell while in CWM recovery. I do the below:

adb reboot recovery <--phone reboots into CWM recovery
adb shell <--error: device not found

I have not problem getting into adb shell while the phone is running on the ROM. Am I missing something obvious?

Thanks!


----------



## b33zu

Is there a faster kernel we can flash or can this o e be overclocked? Just curious thanks


----------



## Baked_Tator

b33zu said:


> Is there a faster kernel we can flash or can this o e be overclocked? Just curious thanks


this kernel goes to 1.3ghz...no other kernel has been made for fascinate ICS...this is a question for the discussion thread...for future reference


----------



## dablitzkrieg

nemeth2027 said:


> I'm hoping some one can help me out. I'm trying to get into adb shell while in CWM recovery. I do the below:
> 
> adb reboot recovery <--phone reboots into CWM recovery
> adb shell <--error: device not found
> 
> I have not problem getting into adb shell while the phone is running on the ROM. Am I missing something obvious?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have to proper drivers?


----------



## strokess91

just pushed the patch to system/framework like the OP stated, now everytime i reboot i get the "android is upgrading" then when its done it goes to the lockscreen, but when i unlock it a message pops up saying "the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped" just wondering is this supposed to happen? lol or if anyone else is experiencing this little popup.


----------



## nemeth2027

dablitzkrieg said:


> Do you have to proper drivers?


I would think so. I'm using the nexus s drivers posted in the ROMs OP. Also, adb shell works fine when the phone is fully booted into ICS. Do I need to mount or unmount something? Its just not working while booted into CWM.


----------



## ashenwreck

sageDieu said:


> I've been using Nova Launcher after having issues with Trebuchet, nova is working a lot better. It's nice. and the accurate battery mod works great now as well


Props for the Nova mentioning. Cool launcher, seems fairly lightweight (compared to Trebuchet).


----------



## Special_opps

strokess91 said:


> just pushed the patch to system/framework like the OP stated, now everytime i reboot i get the "android is upgrading" then when its done it goes to the lockscreen, but when i unlock it a message pops up saying "the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped" just wondering is this supposed to happen? lol or if anyone else is experiencing this little popup.


Switching out the jar file went fine. I haven't called the po po to see if it works. No errors tho.


----------



## strokess91

Special_opps said:


> Switching out the jar file went fine. I haven't called the po po to see if it works. No errors tho.


 wow i totally forgot to switch out i had both jar files in there...total noob move & on top of that i guess i deleted the wrong one because i got a boot loop, odin'ing now -___- but thanks for the info lol.


----------



## padfoot

ocs111 said:


> I loaded and tried; did not fix the problem with Calendar force closing.


After I applied Gapps 4.0.3, calendar force closing too. I saw the calendar storage version is 4.0.1. Miss match version with calendar application. I think this is the problem. I saw at the zip file, none of calendar storage application.


----------



## nemeth2027

nemeth2027 said:


> I would think so. I'm using the nexus s drivers posted in the ROMs OP. Also, adb shell works fine when the phone is fully booted into ICS. Do I need to mount or unmount something? Its just not working while booted into CWM.


I guess reading is fundamental! I just reread the ROM OP and the drivers posted are for the GNex. But it says to use the Nexus S for recovery. DOH! 
So am I right I will need to switch drivers each time I want to use Adb in cwm vs. Adb while in ROM?


----------



## dalaryius

This runs great on my fascinate, its smoother then the Extreme Alphaluz ICS I was using before. Only issue is that I cant get my Gapps to work. I flash the build 2 rom over that one and then I flashed the gapps. But the first time I just kept getting sent back to recovery. Finally, I was actually able to get the rom running, but the only gapps that show up are Market and Gmail, and neither of those work. Its preventing me from getting my contacts pushed back on the phone. I tried to do format/system from CWM and reinstall it all again but it still didnt work. Any help!


----------



## Sendan

dalaryius said:


> This runs great on my fascinate, its smoother then the Extreme Alphaluz ICS I was using before. Only issue is that I cant get my Gapps to work. I flash the build 2 rom over that one and then I flashed the gapps. But the first time I just kept getting sent back to recovery. Finally, I was actually able to get the rom running, but the only gapps that show up are Market and Gmail, and neither of those work. Its preventing me from getting my contacts pushed back on the phone. I tried to do format/system from CWM and reinstall it all again but it still didnt work. Any help!


Read the OP of the ROM, your solution awaits you...


----------



## Jordanqkoch

I had a problem restoring as well. I had to use the newest version to restore.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shorttripp86

mbrulla said:


> Gunnermike53 posted the updated Accurate Battery Mod for v2...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...uild-20dec2011/
> 
> Also, has anyone else been unable to restore using TB? I have tried on both v1 and v2 with no success.
> 
> Tried uninstalling and reinstalling...used my backed up apk and market installed versions of TB...no luck.


Running a permissions fix via Rom Manager, after I restored my apps in TiBu, fixed this issue for me.


----------



## cj1171

strokess91 said:


> just pushed the patch to system/framework like the OP stated, now everytime i reboot i get the "android is upgrading" then when its done it goes to the lockscreen, but when i unlock it a message pops up saying	"the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped"	just wondering is this supposed to happen? lol or if anyone else is experiencing this little popup.


Seeing the same issue...
That said, not a huge deal. Worth dealing with to have 911 until the next build comes out...


----------



## bleulin

My Rom have 1GB, and the system tell me there is not enough ROM
I find that will appear in 1GB~~~


----------



## bleulin

And the Asphalt 6 HD use sensor , the landscape is portrait , and portrait is landscape , sorry for my english~


----------



## ocs111

Thank you sir, you are correct I did flash incorrectly. However, the "Calendar stopped unexpectedly" is resolved but the calendar app still will not recognize the exchange calendar in calendar sync/display options.



Sendan said:


> Read the OP of the ROM, you will find your solution.


----------



## dalaryius

Sendan said:


> Read the OP of the ROM, your solution awaits you...


Well, I maybe doing something wrong, seeing as how I read the OP numerous times; or I'm illiterate. (Which I'm pretty sure is not the case). I've tried every solution that is named in this thread, as well as the OP; flashing twice,format/system, wiping once after install, etc. So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## nklenchik

oatemeal said:


> I think others have already posted but my launcher keeps force closing. Here is the logcat:
> 
> http://pastebin.com/am34THPU
> 
> Thanks for the work JT
> 
> cheers


Yeah mine force closes at least 2-3 times an hour. Accurate battery mod for v2 working great, thanks Mike.


----------



## nemeth2027

ocs111 & dalaryius, I've tried everything that seems to correct the issue on build 1 and then some. I haven't seen anyone actually say they got exchange accounts to sync calendars. So unless someone smarter than me (which is very easy to be!) has another resolution, it might just be safe too assume that it's a bug with build 2 and if you need it (like I unfortunately do!) then you need to stay with build 1 for now. Matt


----------



## mrhanman

Once I run "setprop persist.sys.usb.config mass_storage,adb", debugging stops working. Also, what is the command to reverse this?

Has anyone had luck with VPNs in this release? PPTP or OpenVPN? OpenVPN connects, and I can ping the server, but nothing else.


----------



## bleulin

jt1134 said:


> Go to the discussion thread.
> Write full sentences.


Use gapps v5.3 , It's ok now


----------



## dalaryius

nemeth2027 said:


> ocs111 & dalaryius, I've tried everything that seems to correct the issue on build 1 and then some. I haven't seen anyone actually say they got exchange accounts to sync calendars. So unless someone smarter than me (which is very easy to be!) has another resolution, it might just be safe too assume that it's a bug with build 2 and if you need it (like I unfortunately do!) then you need to stay with build 1 for now. Matt


I actually got it working. I reinstalled the rom. Booted into it. Rebooted to recovery from OS. Did a Factory data reset,but I did it twice this time. Upon reboot I get the ICS setup menu, which I hadn't got before, which allowed me to input my google account. Hope this works for someone else as well.


----------



## ja555

dalaryius said:


> Well, I maybe doing something wrong, seeing as how I read the OP numerous times; or I'm illiterate. (Which I'm pretty sure is not the case). I've tried every solution that is named in this thread, as well as the OP; flashing twice,format/system, wiping once after install, etc. So what am I doing wrong?


I can confirm that as of BUILD2 I have the same issue with exchange calendars not being recognized in calendar sync/display options and not syncing. I too have been through the OP numerous times and have tried everything I could think of. I even tried Gapps5.3 from the captivate thread in desperation. Tried wiping data after every step, setting up exchange prior to gapps, flashing BUILD2 again. You name it I think I have tried it a few times. Just didn't want anyone else wasting time "Read[ing] the OP of the ROM" and looking for the magical "solution that awaits you..."

I will say other then the exchange issue and the other issues that have been around since CM7, this is the best rom I have ever tried on the fascinate. 

GREAT WORK JT and Teamhacksung.


----------



## Golfman560

If anyone's looking for Gapps v5.3 its in Team Hacksung's other thread meant for the Captivate. I couldn't find it on RootzWiki so here's the XDA one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1363760


----------



## Shinebox

Screen is not shutting off when I am on the phone


----------



## pjhodson

Should have read. Sorry for this post.


----------



## mcgleevn

bleulin said:


> Screen is not shutting off when I am on the phone


Logcat anyone?... also read the OP and post in the discussion thread located here: http://rootzwiki.com...cinate-build-1/


----------



## pjhodson

Having the constant boot-into recovery issue. Tried unmounting and mounting system, still happening.

When I wipe everything and try to reflash the ROM, I get a "Random Offset: 0x(random hex address)" it then says "Install from SD Card Complete" and the reboots straight into recovery.

Going to try ODIN and flashing back, unless you guys have any other ideas. I


----------



## livinsac

ja555 said:


> I can confirm that as of BUILD2 I have the same issue with exchange calendars not being recognized in calendar sync/display options and not syncing. I too have been through the OP numerous times and have tried everything I could think of. I even tried Gapps5.3 from the captivate thread in desperation. Tried wiping data after every step, setting up exchange prior to gapps, flashing BUILD2 again. You name it I think I have tried it a few times. Just didn't want anyone else wasting time "Read[ing] the OP of the ROM" and looking for the magical "solution that awaits you..."
> 
> I will say other then the exchange issue and the other issues that have been around since CM7, this is the best rom I have ever tried on the fascinate.
> 
> GREAT WORK JT and Teamhacksung.


I'm assuming this is not the solution you're looking for, but I use Touchdown for Exchange app for corporate email. The calendar in that app stays up to date and will give notifications of upcoming appointments.


----------



## ja555

livinsac said:


> I'm assuming this is not the solution you're looking for, but I use Touchdown for Exchange app for corporate email. The calendar in that app stays up to date and will give notifications of upcoming appointments.


I looked into Touchdown for Exchange a while back. I will give it a try. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jbr05ki

My launcher would crash a couple times too so I switched to the Nova Launcher. Pretty cool so far. More customizable. Maybe the next build should use this instead?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071



Baked_Tator said:


> launcher and app drawer crashed on me again sir...
> 
> logfile: http://pastebin.com/gsNGXpya


----------



## waco

Is anyone else having issues with the rootzwiki mobile app? Just started today getting an error message saying "The remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict". Tried uninstall, reinstall, clearing data and rebooting but still get error. If it's just me I'll try reflashing rom.


----------



## pdunaway19

waco said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the rootzwiki mobile app? Just started today getting an error message saying "The remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict". Tried uninstall, reinstall, clearing data and rebooting but still get error. If it's just me I'll try reflashing rom.


I got the same thing. I tried everything you stated except reflashing the rom. Maybe it's an issue with app it seems.


----------



## Thought Police

dittos - im running MIUI and the mobile app has been saying same thing to me all day.


----------



## jobewan

pjhodson said:


> Having the constant boot-into recovery issue. Tried unmounting and mounting system, still happening.
> 
> When I wipe everything and try to reflash the ROM, I get a "Random Offset: 0x(random hex address)" it then says "Install from SD Card Complete" and the reboots straight into recovery.
> 
> Going to try ODIN and flashing back, unless you guys have any other ideas. I


I had the same issue when reflashing. Everything I tried threw me back into cwm. I ended up using 0din to stock build, reflashing cwm, reflashing build. Everything works now. The only thing that confused me is the fact that before build 2 I could 3-finger into cwm w/o issue, but now (after reading up) it seems that you must use the "long-press power >> reboot >> recovery" option w/n the build in order to get into a functional cwm. If you try to 3-finger into recovery in order to install a zip, it gives the illusion that it installs "ok", however it doesn't seem that it can mount the filesystem, so nothing gets installed.

Can anyone elaborate how to restore the 3-finger method? I understand it's petty and definitely not a priority, but I rather like having the option.


----------



## mbrulla

jobewan said:


> I had the same issue when reflashing. Everything I tried threw me back into cwm. I ended up using 0din to stock build, reflashing cwm, reflashing build. Everything works now. The only thing that confused me is the fact that before build 2 I could 3-finger into cwm w/o issue, but now (after reading up) it seems that you must use the "long-press power >> reboot >> recovery" option w/n the build in order to get into a functional cwm. If you try to 3-finger into recovery in order to install a zip, it gives the illusion that it installs "ok", however it doesn't seem that it can mount the filesystem, so nothing gets installed.
> 
> Can anyone elaborate how to restore the 3-finger method? I understand it's petty and definitely not a priority, but I rather like having the option.


Next time I will read before posting...I know that Glitch V13 allowed CWM 3 Finger-Style...but I didn't know Build 1 did, too.

Possibly a kernel issue?


----------



## waco

pdunaway19 said:


> dittos - im running MIUI and the mobile app has been saying same thing to me all day.


Thanks for responding. If it's app, not much I can do about that.


----------



## pjhodson

jobewan said:


> I had the same issue when reflashing. Everything I tried threw me back into cwm. I ended up using 0din to stock build, reflashing cwm, reflashing build. Everything works now. The only thing that confused me is the fact that before build 2 I could 3-finger into cwm w/o issue, but now (after reading up) it seems that you must use the "long-press power >> reboot >> recovery" option w/n the build in order to get into a functional cwm. If you try to 3-finger into recovery in order to install a zip, it gives the illusion that it installs "ok", however it doesn't seem that it can mount the filesystem, so nothing gets installed.
> 
> Can anyone elaborate how to restore the 3-finger method? I understand it's petty and definitely not a priority, but I rather like having the option.


I figured that was my problem too after reading - however I ran into the problem after most system apps were force closing... I power menu rebooted, but it bootlooped... So I three-fingered. And that's when the trouble started. I ended up ODINing back to Froyo and then OTAing to Gingerwiz and then CWM and then flashing... My phone is now booted and working just fine.


----------



## Special_opps

waco said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the rootzwiki mobile app? Just started today getting an error message saying "The remote server sent an unknown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict". Tried uninstall, reinstall, clearing data and rebooting but still get error. If it's just me I'll try reflashing rom.


@rootzwiki tweeted that they are disabling the app, while the dev fixes some stuff. Could be down a couple days.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicklovell23

For those having launcher fc's did you happen to turn off "Show Page Indicator" under preferences? I turned this off then when I would scroll screens when it reaches the last screen the launcher fc's. I turned it back on and have not received any fc's.


----------



## jobewan

pjhodson said:


> I figured that was my problem too after reading - however I ran into the problem after most system apps were force closing... I power menu rebooted, but it bootlooped... So I three-fingered. And that's when the trouble started. I ended up ODINing back to Froyo and then OTAing to Gingerwiz and then CWM and then flashing... My phone is now booted and working just fine.


The OTA to Ginger is not needed, just a waste of time (OTA updates take forever...).

Don't interpret that I'm being "snippy" w/ this comment, I'm just disclosing my personal exp. w/ the install (and hopefully saving you that extra wait time).


----------



## dzdroid

Many posts about Exchange email & calendar sync, surprised no mention of Touchdown by NitroDesk:
http://www.nitrodesk...wnFeatures.aspx
Maybe inappropriate to speak of a paid app here? Pls correct me if so.
It's not cheap, ~$60 IIRC when I bought in after 1st getting Fassy ~10/2010 and immediately going off-VZW-reservation. Been well worth it thru dozens of ROMs. Just checked Market and updated, still rocks on JT's ICS B2. As the man who advised me way back then said "got it and never looked back". Getting settings exactly right was a pain due to particular Exchange, but once done just back up settings to card from inside app and flash ROMs like crack head and restore settings, TD always works, push sync on WiFi or 3G usually ahead of 'puter on WAN. If your Fassy is daily driver and must have rock solid Exchange it's $$ well spent, something I can't say about many paid softwares after many yrs. And over a year and updates still free, won't flinch if renewal cost hits.

edit for brevity: tl;dr try Touchdown (free trial).


----------



## syborg

mrhanman said:


> Once I run "setprop persist.sys.usb.config mass_storage,adb", debugging stops working. Also, what is the command to reverse this?
> 
> Has anyone had luck with VPNs in this release? PPTP or OpenVPN? OpenVPN connects, and I can ping the server, but nothing else.


Try editing your /default.prop file. idk what was in the default.prop prior to "setprop persist.sys.usb.config mass_storage,adb", but you might just want to try to delete or comment out the offending line and re-boot. Don't know if this will bork something else up so good luck to you.


----------



## bleulin

jt1134 said:


> Go to the discussion thread.
> 
> Write full sentences.


use gapps v5.3 , it's ok now , LOL
but there is a bug, that the rom is not enough spaces when the ROM is down to 1GB~~~
and the asphalt 6 HD's landscape is vertical...also some GSensor apps~~


----------



## bleulin

Baked_Tator said:


> the only issue you could possibly have with the accurate battery would be a fc of the SystemUI.apk itself and thats it...there is nothing to do with the battery anywhere else in the ROM, not even the framework-res.apk like in GB and all other versions before...im thinking you just havnt had a fc yet and it will or wont happen...just thought i would let you know that if there was any issue with accurate battery your SystemUI.apk would fc
> 
> *bites skeeters head off!*


You Can use ADW Launcher EX, It's so speed~~~


----------



## puk3n

someone please help me get 3g to work, i flashed cmw4 then wiped all, installed v2 then gapps v5.1 went through the activation, connected to wifi. everything works so far no force closes on anything, i havent tried the video, i dont use it much anyhow. im on eh03 radio. i cant seem to figure out why MTD roms botch my 3g


----------



## durango99

Special_opps said:


> @rootzwiki tweeted that they are disabling the app, while the dev fixes some stuff. Could be down a couple days.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


or go to http://getjar.com/gold and get the full version of tapatalk for free. you can connect to rootzwiki (and other forums) just like the rootzwiki app

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdxcire

strokess91 said:


> just pushed the patch to system/framework like the OP stated, now everytime i reboot i get the "android is upgrading" then when its done it goes to the lockscreen, but when i unlock it a message pops up saying	"the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped"	just wondering is this supposed to happen? lol or if anyone else is experiencing this little popup.


Update the permissions on the file (framework.jar) to match the others in the folder and reboot. I missed it too.









I waited through one final optimization sequence and everything is back to normal.


----------



## AuroEdge

durango99 said:


> or go to ****** and get the full version of tapatalk for free. you can connect to rootzwiki (and other forums) just like the rootzwiki app
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


That was very bright of you to post. Good job!


----------



## dB Zac

bleulin said:


> and the asphalt 6 HD's landscape is vertical...also some GSensor apps~~


this isnt a bug in this rom. my galaxy nexus does this also. i am sure it a ICS/gsensor game issue in general


----------



## zhayman92

Okay so strange problem. I was on v3 of alphalulz. Factory reset, wipe cache, dalvik then flash Build 2. Booted fine. Returned to flash gapps. Now phone will only boot into recovery? Solutions?

Going back to CM7 until I can find a fix.


----------



## bleulin

dB Zac said:


> this isnt a bug in this rom. my galaxy nexus does this also. i am sure it a ICS/gsensor game issue in general


oh, tks, the rom is't enough on 1GB~~~can i change something to fix it?


----------



## bawb3

Really weird. I couldn't get the calendar to sync so here's what I did:

Coming from an Odin to froyo and fresh install of build 2, I was running this for about a week before I got sick of the calender not working.
I wiped /data in cwm - calender sync started working, however almost all of my apps would FC and it was running really crappy.
So i went back to cwm, did a full wipe (factory reset)
re-flashed build 2 and immediately flashed gapps 5.1. I usually let it boot up once, then flash gapps, but this time I just did both back-to-back.
after initial boot I got the setup wizard that I had never seen before, I think someone else mentioned that in this thread. I also did not see the "android is upgrading" thing.

Now everything works fine. Weird... It seems (at least in my case) letting the phone boot up once *BEFORE* flashing gapps, was what was messed it up.


----------



## knighthawkdc

For anyone interested, xKape in the CDMA nexus forum has put together an inverted MMS application that so far has worked with JT's ICS Build 2.

There's a white border around the conversations but otherwise looks and works well.

Followed the instructions to install- all good so far

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12628-mms-messaging-app-inverted-black-background-with-white-text/


----------



## D_Steve595

Just a heads up, Movie Studio _does_ appear to be working in build 2. I imported a 480p video (with sound), exported it at 720p (yes I know how retarded that is), and all was well.


----------



## sypherz28

Im not certain how to do a logcats but I found a bug moments ago. When I am in call and hit the volume down button it disables the speaker in the earpiece. I have to end call and redial again.

EDIT:

Moments ago in another call I heard a sudden loud sound through the earpiece that sounded like an old 56k modem.


----------



## droidstyle

bawb3 said:


> Really weird. I couldn't get the calendar to sync so here's what I did:
> 
> Coming from an Odin to froyo and fresh install of build 2, I was running this for about a week before I got sick of the calender not working.
> I wiped /data in cwm - calender sync started working, however almost all of my apps would FC and it was running really crappy.
> So i went back to cwm, did a full wipe (factory reset)
> re-flashed build 2 and immediately flashed gapps 5.1. I usually let it boot up once, then flash gapps, but this time I just did both back-to-back.
> after initial boot I got the setup wizard that I had never seen before, I think someone else mentioned that in this thread. I also did not see the "android is upgrading" thing.
> 
> Now everything works fine. Weird... It seems (at least in my case) letting the phone boot up once *BEFORE* flashing gapps, was what was messed it up.


My device just bootloops if I flash gapps after flashing the rom. I always flash the rom, boot once, boot into recovery, wipe cache & dalvik, flash gapps and profit.


----------



## puk3n

so i got 3g to work, seems i had to check efs clear tab while flashing the eh09 modem. i had no phone info, so i also wiped/ all and the reflashed ics, and gapps...and wa la i have 3g bars, cache cleaner NG helped the one FC i had. i advise an extreme amount of caution when checking tabs we dont normally use. this worked for me.


----------



## ocs111

droidstyle said:


> My device just bootloops if I flash gapps after flashing the rom. I always flash the rom, boot once, boot into recovery, wipe cache & dalvik, flash gapps and profit.


Recovery, wipe everything, flash build (2), flash gapps (5.3), wipe data (only), reboot phone. Has worked every time for me.


----------



## Gunnermike53

sypherz28 said:


> Im not certain how to do a logcats but I found a bug moments ago. When I am in call and hit the volume down button it disables the speaker in the earpiece. I have to end call and redial again.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Moments ago in another call I heard a sudden loud sound through the earpiece that sounded like an old 56k modem.


this is not a bug with this rom, but ALL MTD roms. please refer to the discussion thread to solve your problem.


----------



## droidstyle

ocs111 said:


> Recovery, wipe everything, flash build (2), flash gapps (5.3), wipe data (only), reboot phone. Has worked every time for me.


Lol you totally missed what I was trying to say....I have no problem getting anything installed... I was merely replying to the last post meaning everytime that I flashed gapps right after flashing the rom, the way he did, it bootloops. It was more for reference so folks know that method may not work for them. I have been on build 2 w/ gapps installed since release


----------



## sageDieu

D_Steve595 said:


> Just a heads up, Movie Studio _does_ appear to be working in build 2. I imported a 480p video (with sound), exported it at 720p (yes I know how retarded that is), and all was well.


confirmed, added a video and a music file, exported with no problem

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## mentose457

For those that want an inverted messenger app THIS one works on our phone. I just extracted the zip and copied the mms.apk into /system/app. I had no part in the creation of the app. I'm just posting the link here for the interested.


----------



## jobewan

zhayman92 said:


> Okay so strange problem. I was on v3 of alphalulz. Factory reset, wipe cache, dalvik then flash Build 2. Booted fine. Returned to flash gapps. Now phone will only boot into recovery? Solutions?
> 
> Going back to CM7 until I can find a fix.


My boot loop to cwm started when I 3-fingered into recovery (don't do this any longer after flashing one of these builds). You must ensure that you go to recovery via Rom Manager or via "long press power >> reboot >> recovery option". What I and a few others ended up doing is:

0din back to stock,
boot up,
shutdown,
flash cwm,
3-finger into cwm,
install build2 from zip,
boot up,
long press power >> reboot >> recovery option,
install gapps,
boot up,
TB restore
<done>
You can also, if desired, reboot into recovery and install the battery mod (which is quite a nice addition GunnerMike).

If assistance is needed in getting back to stock, refer to the OP of this thread: "Going Back to Stock (thanks droidstyle): http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/"

(I JUST noticed that I'm 1 page behind on the thread, however no one's referenced the "don't do the 3-finger into recovery", so seeing as how I just typed this... I'll post it)


----------



## JCochrane

if you want a wifi tether app that works download the apk below and install and in settings choose device profile samsung galaxy nexus gsm and it will work

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-pre110.apk


----------



## riceje7

So i can't mount my sd card in recovery, i was using a class 4 that wouldn't work on this rom or jt's original ics alphalulz rom. the only answer i was given was to try a class 10 card. i got one and it won't mount in recovery either. the sd cards works fine when the phone is booted up, but when i go into recovery it won't mount, when i try to mount it says can't mount or if i try to mount usb storage it says "E:Unable to write to ums lunfile (No such file or directory). does anyone else have this problem or am i all alone on this? i searched this forum and the actual rom forum but couldn't find anything on this problem.


----------



## mbrulla

knighthawkdc said:


> For anyone interested, xKape in the CDMA nexus forum has put together an inverted MMS application that so far has worked with JT's ICS Build 2.
> 
> There's a white border around the conversations but otherwise looks and works well.
> 
> Followed the instructions to install- all good so far
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ith-white-text/


I also tested the transparent dialers (both white and black text) and can confirm that both work on Build 2.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12628-mms-messaging-app-inverted-black-background-with-white-text/#

Both look quite a bit better (for using stock dialers/messaging apps...personally, I like Handcent for SMS/MMS).


----------



## Quattro

jobewan said:


> My boot loop to cwm started when I 3-fingered into recovery (don't do this any longer after flashing one of these builds). You must ensure that you go to recovery via Rom Manager or via "long press power >> reboot >> recovery option". What I and a few others ended up doing is:
> 0din back to stock,
> boot up,
> shutdown,
> flash cwm,
> 3-finger into cwm,
> install build2 from zip,
> boot up,
> long press power >> reboot >> recovery option,
> install gapps,
> boot up,
> TB restore
> <done>
> You can also, if desired, reboot into recovery and install the battery mod (which is quite a nice addition GunnerMike).
> 
> If assistance is needed in getting back to stock, refer to the OP of this thread: "Going Back to Stock (thanks droidstyle): http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/"
> 
> (I JUST noticed that I'm 1 page behind on the thread, however no one's referenced the "don't do the 3-finger into recovery", so seeing as how I just typed this... I'll post it)


Ok, I need some serious help evidentually. My phone has reset several times today (BUILD 2 w/gapps 5.1) and did so a few minutes ago. It froze in the messaging app, so I pulled the battery and went to do a 3-finger reset and re-flash BUILD 1.

Well, I booted into recovery like normal, flashed BUILD 1 and gapps 5.1 again. When I tried to reboot however, it kept bootlooping. Then I cleared the big 3 and tried again. Nothing. So I tried BUILD 1, earlier backups, etc., and when I did, still bootlooping.

I came upstairs to ODIN the phone back to stock, and start over fresh (followed these instructions: http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/ like I have before). When I try to ODIN the EH03_GB tar and atlas_v2.2.pit, it doesn't work. I keep getting the following:

<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> CI500_VZW_EH03_GB_CM.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 0)

Can anyone help or have suggestions on what to try next?

Also, I repaired the Samsung USB drivers in the event that might have been a related part of the problem, but still no go.

Any help is greatly appreciated guys.


----------



## droidstyle

jobewan said:


> My boot loop to cwm started when I 3-fingered into recovery (don't do this any longer after flashing one of these builds). You must ensure that you go to recovery via Rom Manager or via "long press power >> reboot >> recovery option". What I and a few others ended up doing is:
> 
> 0din back to stock,
> boot up,
> shutdown,
> flash cwm,
> 3-finger into cwm,
> install build2 from zip,
> boot up,
> long press power >> reboot >> recovery option,
> install gapps,
> boot up,
> TB restore
> <done>
> You can also, if desired, reboot into recovery and install the battery mod (which is quite a nice addition GunnerMike).
> 
> If assistance is needed in getting back to stock, refer to the OP of this thread: "Going Back to Stock (thanks droidstyle): http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/"
> 
> (I JUST noticed that I'm 1 page behind on the thread, however no one's referenced the "don't do the 3-finger into recovery", so seeing as how I just typed this... I'll post it)


Technically three finger is suppose to work, but note in section 2 of my guide where I recomend to access recovery via long pressing the power button. Btw thanks for the props on the guide!!


----------



## jobewan

Quattro said:


> Ok, I need some serious help evidentually. My phone has reset several times today (BUILD 2 w/gapps 5.1) and did so a few minutes ago. It froze in the messaging app, so I pulled the battery and went to do a 3-finger reset and re-flash BUILD 1.
> 
> Well, I booted into recovery like normal, flashed BUILD 1 and gapps 5.1 again. When I tried to reboot however, it kept bootlooping. Then I cleared the big 3 and tried again. Nothing. So I tried BUILD 1, earlier backups, etc., and when I did, still bootlooping.
> 
> I came upstairs to ODIN the phone back to stock, and start over fresh (followed these instructions: http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/ like I have before). When I try to ODIN the EH03_GB tar and atlas_v2.2.pit, it doesn't work. I keep getting the following:
> 
> Enter CS for MD5..
> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
> Please wait..
> CI500_VZW_EH03_GB_CM.tar.md5 is valid.
> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
> Leave CS..
> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 0)
> 
> Can anyone help or have suggestions on what to try next?
> 
> Also, I repaired the Samsung USB drivers in the event that might have been a related part of the problem, but still no go.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated guys.


I've not personally experienced that issue, however I'm curious as to whether you ensured that the "repartition" check box is checked. I've never attempted to flash stock w/o it checked so I'm clueless what would come of it. Other than that, try a diff stock image to flash?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## AuroEdge

Try ODIN v1.7 which will automatically check the partition option when you select a .pit file. Try downloading the image file again and try a different usb cable. Failing that try a different computer. All I really got on this one.


----------



## AirunJae

riceje7 said:


> So i can't mount my sd card in recovery, i was using a class 4 that wouldn't work on this rom or jt's original ics alphalulz rom. the only answer i was given was to try a class 10 card. i got one and it won't mount in recovery either. the sd cards works fine when the phone is booted up, but when i go into recovery it won't mount, when i try to mount it says can't mount or if i try to mount usb storage it says "E:Unable to write to ums lunfile (No such file or directory). does anyone else have this problem or am i all alone on this? i searched this forum and the actual rom forum but couldn't find anything on this problem.


I had something similar happen to me. I don't know if this is the only thing that you can do, I just Odin'd back to stock and then put V2 on my phone.


----------



## Quattro

jobewan said:


> Try ODIN v1.7 which will automatically check the partition option when you select a .pit file. Try downloading the image file again and try a different usb cable. Failing that try a different computer. All I really got on this one.


I'll try it on a different computer and see how it works. I'm using ODIN3 v1.83 currently. Is there a difference between this one and v1.7? I did try re-downloading everything and it still didn't work.

UPDATE:
I just tried it on my other desktop using a different usb cord, ODIN v1.7, ODIN v1.83, fresh EH03, fresh ED05, fresh atlas pit v2.2, and made sure that repartition was checked. None of that helped any. On both computers, it does exactly the same thing. ODIN checks the MD5 sum, then says all threads complete. I don't know what else to do. I beginning to believe that the phone isn't coming back from the dead on this one.


----------



## sarkozy

The phone is fine. Either download the file again or get a new cable. Both can cause that issue.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## larry996

Activation:
Guys, I tried switching back to this phone and activating it. I hold the "Menu" but can' get to option 1 to program your phone. Help


----------



## AuroEdge

larry996 said:


> Activation:
> Guys, I tried switching back to this phone and activating it. I hold the "Menu" but can' get to option 1 to program your phone. Help


When you input the *228 number... do not hit call! If you press the hardware menu button you can input 2 second pauses (commas). So it would look something like: *228 ,,,,,, 1


----------



## sarkozy

larry996 said:


> Activation:
> Guys, I tried switching back to this phone and activating it. I hold the "Menu" but can' get to option 1 to program your phone. Help


*22899

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0r0n3s

Quattro said:


> UPDATE:
> I just tried it on my other desktop using a different usb cord, ODIN v1.7, ODIN v1.83, fresh EH03, fresh ED05, fresh atlas pit v2.2, and made sure that repartition was checked. None of that helped any. On both computers, it does exactly the same thing. ODIN checks the MD5 sum, then says all threads complete. I don't know what else to do. I beginning to believe that the phone isn't coming back from the dead on this one.


You can also try using Heimdall instead of Odin.


----------



## nmalready

JCochrane said:


> if you want a wifi tether app that works download the apk below and install and in settings choose device profile samsung galaxy nexus gsm and it will work
> 
> http://code.google.c...v3_1-pre110.apk


This is confirmed that wifi tether works! The v3.1-beta9 works too since pre110 is now depracated.


----------



## jobewan

m0r0n3s said:


> You can also try using Heimdall instead of Odin.


lol, I was just about to suggest that. Quattro, if you've not used Heimdall before, make sure you read up on a few recent guides before proceeding.

Here's a few: http://bit.ly/tfC3gw

Also, I'm not an expert on this one (and don't claim to be), but I've not seen a single post where a phone was "bricked" and they could still get to the download recovery area. Good luck, sorry it's giving you trouble.


----------



## Azaurath

Quattro said:


> UPDATE:
> I just tried it on my other desktop using a different usb cord, ODIN v1.7, ODIN v1.83, fresh EH03, fresh ED05, fresh atlas pit v2.2, and made sure that repartition was checked. None of that helped any. On both computers, it does exactly the same thing. ODIN checks the MD5 sum, then says all threads complete. I don't know what else to do. I beginning to believe that the phone isn't coming back from the dead on this one.


Just an FYI. I have only ever used Odin 1.3 and have never had any issues with it.

Also people have said using a different USB cable might make it work. But if you are using the one that came with the phone I don't see why it wouldn't work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dzdroid

Quattro said:


> I made sure that I had it checked. I re-downloaded Odin and EH03 last night to make sure the files hadn't somehow become corrupted. I might try to download stock ED05 and try it. It isn't looking promising though. I'll try it on a different computer and see how it works. I'm using ODIN3 v1.83 currently. Is there a difference between this one and v1.7? I did try re-downloading everything and it still didn't work. UPDATE: I just tried it on my other desktop using a different usb cord, ODIN v1.7, ODIN v1.83, fresh EH03, fresh ED05, fresh atlas pit v2.2, and made sure that repartition was checked. None of that helped any. On both computers, it does exactly the same thing. ODIN checks the MD5 sum, then says all threads complete. I don't know what else to do. I beginning to believe that the phone isn't coming back from the dead on this one.


One more: don't use front USB port, try the ones on back that are part of mobo.


----------



## miah009

I don't know if I'm the only one, but I haven't seen anyone else post anything about it.. I'll have roughly 150-225 messages and then all incoming messages get error "incoming message not retrieved due to insufficient space" errors.

I've done all the usual
wipe the big 3, multiple times
redownloaded, and reflash build 2

full odin then back to build 2..

errors aren't going away.

-long time creeper, who prefers to flash as opposed to type-


----------



## Gunnermike53

miah009 said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one, but I haven't seen anyone else post anything about it.. I'll have roughly 150-225 messages and then all incoming messages get error "incoming message not retrieved due to insufficient space" errors.
> 
> I've done all the usual
> wipe the big 3, multiple times
> redownloaded, and reflash build 2
> 
> full odin then back to build 2..
> 
> errors aren't going away.
> 
> -long time creeper, who prefers to flash as opposed to type-


you will find your answers in the discussion thread.


----------



## Quattro

jobewan said:


> One more: don't use front USB port, try the ones on back that are part of mobo.


I've tried both of those as well. It's current in the back of the tower where it normally stays at. Should I try a different port on the back or would it matter?

Again, thanks for all the help guys. It's much appreciated. I really wish I could get this working. Thanks again.

EDIT: I forgot to add that I've tried all of these steps on both my desktops. I hadn't even used the old desktop until a week or so ago when I used Odin on it. It has the Sammy drivers installed and Odin still doesn't recognize the phone even on that one. I'm about out of ideas.


----------



## 4FatSno

Did you try all that with your firewall, anti-virus protection, turned off? I've read they block the install.

sent from outerspace


----------



## Brosophocles

Which drivers are you using? Fascy? If so, try the nexus s drivers.


----------



## Michillin

Quattro said:


> After the driver setup finishes, a little pop-up shows up in the windows notification area and says installing the driver(s). Then it will say drivers not installed properly. I've tried installing the drivers several times without success. I'm running Windows 7 64-bit, and it's a fresh install too.


I'm not sure if this will help but I hope it does!

Make sure you have the drivers installed to your computer. When you plug in your phone to Windows, it will come up and tell you drivers were not installed sucessfully. From there go to Control Panel>Device Manager>Unknown Devices, it should say something like Samsung Phone or something of the sort. Right click on that and choose properties. Then, click on "Update Driver" choose "Browse my Computer for driver software. After that click on Let me view a list of drivers installed on my computer, scroll down until you see samsung. Click on Samsung and then on the right it should give you a list of samsung drivers, choose the one that you had working before this mess, when I did this it didn't let me choose Samsung but it did show the correct drivers. When the drivers install see if ODIN recognizes or phone, if it doesn't reboot your computer and try again. If that doesn't work keep looking for help.

Anyway that's how I got mine to work when something similar happened to me. I hope this helps and good luck with your phone.


----------



## upsidedownaaron

so i went into teh verizon store today to play with the galaxy nexus.

the verdict, my fassy was far smoother and faster running jt's build than the nexus on ics. idk if it was just loaded down with crapware or what the deal was. but beyond being 4g, i was not sold.

i will be sticking with my fassy and this version of ics thank you very much. frankly i am disappointed in google from a hardware perspective.


----------



## Todd W

Dialer... 
Is anyone else having lag problems with the stock dialer? That's the most aggravating problem I've had. When I open dialer it will freeze up for a minute then catch up again. It doesn't do it every time, but enough to be annoying. Is there a setting I'm missing? I am running oc to 1200 with 50-100 uv. I'm also running Supercharger script, and but I've tried without.


----------



## CantEvenGo

+1 for this issue. I'm also oc'd and uv'd, and have cache cleaner set to run every 2 days. I haven't tried the supercharger script, tho.



Todd W said:


> Dialer...
> Is anyone else having lag problems with the stock dialer? That's the most aggravating problem I've had. When I open dialer it will freeze up for a minute then catch up again. It doesn't do it every time, but enough to be annoying. Is there a setting I'm missing? I am running oc to 1200 with 50-100 uv. I'm also running Supercharger script, and but I've tried without.


----------



## Quattro

4FatSno said:


> I'm not sure if this will help but I hope it does!
> 
> Make sure you have the drivers installed to your computer. When you plug in your phone to Windows, it will come up and tell you drivers were not installed sucessfully. From there go to Control Panel>Device Manager>Unknown Devices, it should say something like Samsung Phone or something of the sort. Right click on that and choose properties. Then, click on "Update Driver" choose "Browse my Computer for driver software. After that click on Let me view a list of drivers installed on my computer, scroll down until you see samsung. Click on Samsung and then on the right it should give you a list of samsung drivers, choose the one that you had working before this mess, when I did this it didn't let me choose Samsung but it did show the correct drivers. When the drivers install see if ODIN recognizes or phone, if it doesn't reboot your computer and try again. If that doesn't work keep looking for help.
> 
> Anyway that's how I got mine to work when something similar happened to me. I hope this helps and good luck with your phone.


I just tried all of that, but it didn't seem to help. I'll give some more details below.

1) When I plug the phone in and volume down to download mode, it says 'Windows USB device not recognized' and then in the fine print it says 'USB device malfunctioned and Windows doesn't recognize'.

2) After I pick the drivers from the list (either Fascy or Nexus S), it starts to install the driver and then stops giving me a message that says 'This device cannot start. (Code 10).' Also, in the device manager listing under USB Controllers, it shows the phone as an Unknown Device.

I'll continue trying to work with it and see what happens. It's odd because it's doing the exact same thing on both computers.

As always, thanks again guys. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Special_opps

When using Odin you do have the battery removed? And you hit the volume down button before plugging in the cable to the phone and hold volume down until download mode pops up on phone.


----------



## Quattro

Special_opps said:


> When using Odin you do have the battery removed? And you hit the volume down button before plugging in the cable to the phone and hold volume down until download mode pops up on phone.


Yep, sure do. I have the battery out and do it exactly like you said. Then right after that, I get the Windows notification pop-up that says that the device wasn't recognized and that the device had malfunctioned. I've been working on this phone non-stop since my OP, and have tried everything the same on two different computers, but alas, nothing. Thanks for the input.


----------



## strokess91

I love this rom havent had any problems except for the usual trebuchet force closings, but my problem is when im at work i dont know what it is but my phone goes completely haywire. Im talking about it wont let me open apps then completely closes it and flashes the screen when i try to open it again and goes straight back to the homescreen, also messaging does the same thing. when i reboot to try and fix it, it reboots to safe mode over and over and over again till i reboot or take the battery out enough to make it go away. Weird thing is when i connect to the wifi my work provides it runs as smooth as when im at home. I dont know if a logcat can be provided for that though? lol. Anyway AWESOME rom been following since alphalulz v1


----------



## jobewan

Quattro said:


> Yep, sure do. I have the battery out and do it exactly like you said. Then right after that, I get the Windows notification pop-up that says that the device wasn't recognized and that the device had malfunctioned. I've been working on this phone non-stop since my OP, and have tried everything the same on two different computers, but alas, nothing. Thanks for the input.


Hmmm... With respect to the issue, it's quite difficult to troubleshoot a driver problem without doing it myself. I'm somewhat inclined to say: hit the last restore point which had the drivers working properly and try again. There are also more intrusive measures in troubleshooting USB issues, but I wouldn't go there unless there were no other options.

(lol, or just go to best buy with a flash drive loaded with all the software and flash to stock on a display laptop while no one's looking)

Its very odd that you'd have the same problem on 2 machines though...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## knivesout

strokess91 said:


> I love this rom havent had any problems except for the usual trebuchet force closings, but my problem is when im at work i dont know what it is but my phone goes completely haywire. Im talking about it wont let me open apps then completely closes it and flashes the screen when i try to open it again and goes straight back to the homescreen, also messaging does the same thing. when i reboot to try and fix it, it reboots to safe mode over and over and over again till i reboot or take the battery out enough to make it go away. Weird thing is when i connect to the wifi my work provides it runs as smooth as when im at home. I dont know if a logcat can be provided for that though? lol. Anyway AWESOME rom been following since alphalulz v1


That sounds like the infamous phantom press issue. Basically your phone is pressing the softkeys by itself, making it difficult to stay in an app, or do anything essentially. It seems to be data-related, but I don't know that anyone has totally pinpointed the issue. That's probably why it works fine over wifi? I know the glitch kernel team are working on it and have made some headway, but that doesn't really help for ICS. What they have requested from the users is to pull a dmesg right after, or as, the issue is occurring. I'm not sure if the ICS kernel is set up for this kind of debugging though? If there is a way you could pull a dmesg and get it to jt, I'd imagine there might be some helpful info, but again, I'm not sure if the kernel supports it.

EDIT: Talked to jt on IRC, this is a known issue that happens on 3g in low-signal areas, he's aware of it and has been unsuccessful thus far in fixing it. I'd recommend staying on wifi in low-signal areas if possible.


----------



## sarkozy

Quattro said:


> Yep, sure do. I have the battery out and do it exactly like you said. Then right after that, I get the Windows notification pop-up that says that the device wasn't recognized and that the device had malfunctioned. I've been working on this phone non-stop since my OP, and have tried everything the same on two different computers, but alas, nothing. Thanks for the input.


You need a new cable. Just went through that crap myself.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## js1n3m

Anyone else having a problem with DPSManager FCing when selecting a Preset? I just completely wiped my phone to see if it would still happen and it does. I can provide a logcat if this is ROM related - would you say it is?


----------



## KeithN

js1n3m said:


> Anyone else having a problem with DPSManager FCing when selecting a Preset? I just completely wiped my phone to see if it would still happen and it does. I can provide a logcat if this is ROM related - would you say it is?


Mine was doing it every time I ended a call.


----------



## droidstyle

Same here...I just froze it in tibu!


----------



## Quattro

jobewan said:


> You need a new cable. Just went through that crap myself.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I guess that's going to be my next and final step. Does the cord have to be a factory Sammy cord? I have an LG cord that fits it, but it didn't work either.

If the cord thing doesn't work, then I'm just going to bite the bullet and donate the phone to a good home of someone who thinks they can fix it.

Thanks for all the great input guys. Again, it's much appreciated.


----------



## droidstyle

Quattro said:


> Well, I tried to go back to the earliest restore point I had, and several thereafter, but none of them would work. Windows kept saying it couldn't restore to earlier versions because the file was missing. So, this morning, I completely reformatted my hard drive and done a fresh install on Win7 64.
> 
> To my surprise, the drivers still won't install and Odin won't recognize the phone. Heimdall won't either.
> 
> I guess that's going to be my next and final step. Does the cord have to be a factory Sammy cord? I have an LG cord that fits it, but it didn't work either.
> 
> If the cord thing doesn't work, then I'm just going to bite the bullet and donate the phone to a good home of someone who thinks they can fix it.
> 
> Thanks for all the great input guys. Again, it's much appreciated.


yes the stock samsung cord is the most reliable...Im not saying a different cable wont work, but stock is proven!


----------



## js1n3m

Quattro said:


> Well, I tried to go back to the earliest restore point I had, and several thereafter, but none of them would work. Windows kept saying it couldn't restore to earlier versions because the file was missing. So, this morning, I completely reformatted my hard drive and done a fresh install on Win7 64.
> 
> To my surprise, the drivers still won't install and Odin won't recognize the phone. Heimdall won't either.
> 
> I guess that's going to be my next and final step. Does the cord have to be a factory Sammy cord? I have an LG cord that fits it, but it didn't work either.
> 
> If the cord thing doesn't work, then I'm just going to bite the bullet and donate the phone to a good home of someone who thinks they can fix it.
> 
> Thanks for all the great input guys. Again, it's much appreciated.


Your following post #528, right? You have to 'force' the unknown device to use the Samsung Mobile driver. I really don't think it's your cable, especially if you've used it in the past to do stuff. I'd just keep trying different methods, there's _something _you're doing wrong...
Also, I don't know where you've been getting your drivers from, but here's a proven-to-work source referenced in this XDA topic that I use for all my Samsung devices


----------



## fhjkalfhu

So I installed the mesmerize version of this rom, and it worked great for about a day. I enabled wifi, then the phone showed that it was roaming, so I dialed *228 and it goes to verizon's activation. Tried to do a restore in cmw, didn't fix it. Also repartitioned with stock eh09 in odin several times and still dials to verizons activation and not uscelluars. Any suggestions?


----------



## Quattro

droidstyle said:


> Your following post #528, right? You have to 'force' the unknown device to use the Samsung Mobile driver. I really don't think it's your cable, especially if you've used it in the past to do stuff. I'd just keep trying different methods, there's _something _you're doing wrong...
> Also, I don't know where you've been getting your drivers from, but here's a proven-to-work source referenced in this XDA topic that I use for all my Samsung devices


Yeah, I've been trying different drivers since yesterday morning. I've tried every Sammy driver that's on my fresh install (Win7), including the ones you posted. Every time I try to force it to use the driver, I get one of two messages, either:
The device cannot start (Code 10).
The device reported problems (Code 43).

It's taken a while, but I have went through every driver that I had and have since downloaded. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## fhjkalfhu

So I installed the mesmerize version of this rom, and it worked great for about a day. After I enabled wifi, the phone showed that it was roaming, so I dialed *228 and it went to verizon's activation.

I Tried to do a restore in cmw, didn't fix it. Also repartitioned with stock eh09 in odin several times and still dials to verizons activation and not uscellular's. Any suggestions?


----------



## icsTHISb

Weird transformers sound/scream when attempting to use voice commands with bluetooth. Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## mentose457

Quattro said:


> I just ordered a stock Verizon cable from eBay. Hopefully, it will be here in a few days.
> 
> Yeah, I've been trying different drivers since yesterday morning. I've tried every Sammy driver that's on my fresh install (Win7), including the ones you posted. Every time I try to force it to use the driver, I get one of two messages, either:
> The device cannot start (Code 10).
> The device reported problems (Code 43).
> 
> It's taken a while, but I have went through every driver that I had and have since downloaded. Thanks for all the help guys.


Did you install the drivers packaged with heimdall?

Like you I reinstalled win 7 and never could get Odin to recognize my phone. Heimdall woks great though.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## js1n3m

fhjkalfhu said:


> So I installed the mesmerize version of this rom, and it worked great for about a day. After I enabled wifi, the phone showed that it was roaming, so I dialed *228 and it went to verizon's activation.
> 
> I Tried to do a restore in cmw, didn't fix it. Also repartitioned with stock eh09 in odin several times and still dials to verizons activation and not uscellular's. Any suggestions?


You shouldn't have to activate. Can you make calls despite? What happens if you turn off roaming?


----------



## larryp1962

js1n3m said:


> You shouldn't have to activate. Can you make calls despite? What happens if you turn off roaming?


You need to Odin back to stock and check EFS clear box.
Then *228
Then flash EH09


----------



## larryp1962

delete


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Activation was a Female Dog. Had to Odin to stock so I could manually program. But now I got my ics back 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## fhjkalfhu

larryp1962 said:


> You need to Odin back to stock and check EFS clear box. Then *228 Then flash EH09


Wow that was easier than I thought! Thanks!!

Anyone have any idea why it switched to verizon after I enabled wifi?


----------



## edubb11

Phone rebooted while I was on a call. However, the call never dropped and I continued the conversation through the whole reboot. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## ohiomoto

upsidedownaaron said:


> so i went into teh verizon store today to play with the galaxy nexus.
> 
> the verdict, my fassy was far smoother and faster running jt's build than the nexus on ics. idk if it was just loaded down with crapware or what the deal was. but beyond being 4g, i was not sold.
> 
> i will be sticking with my fassy and this version of ics thank you very much. frankly i am disappointed in google from a hardware perspective.


Well, I happen to own both and I would have to disagree with you, but it's not because the Fascinate doesn't perform great on ICS. I find that in most aspects the two phones perform pretty evenly with the Nexus being just a bit faster. I view the Galaxy slight upgrade. I'm pretty satisfied with mine, but wouldn't hesitate to go back the Fascinate on this ROM if I need to.

So yes, the Fascinate is worth keeping but it's not "far smoother and faster running" than the Nexus. It's actually right in the ballpark and that's pretty awesome in my book.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

JCochrane said:


> if you want a wifi tether app that works download the apk below and install and in settings choose device profile samsung galaxy nexus gsm and it will work
> 
> http://code.google.c...v3_1-pre110.apk


Thank you so much...This also works in AP mode!!!


----------



## saps

Nevermind


----------



## mentose457

ohiomoto said:


> Well, I happen to own both and I would have to disagree with you, but it's not because the Fascinate doesn't perform great on ICS. I find that in most aspects the two phones perform pretty evenly with the Nexus being just a bit faster. I view the Galaxy slight upgrade. I'm pretty satisfied with mine, but wouldn't hesitate to go back the Fascinate on this ROM if I need to.
> 
> So yes, the Fascinate is worth keeping but it's not "far smoother and faster running" than the Nexus. It's actually right in the ballpark and that's pretty awesome in my book.


That and there are no call volume issues, mms works etc.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## charliepan69

For Anyone curious about verizon visual voicemail, I spoofed my build.prop as the nexus. The new VVM for Nexus does NOT work on the fascinate with this build. Gets data retry msg as does the current version with the blue icon (1.0.34). I tried a couple others (1.0.2x).
Version 1.0.19 does work fine though


----------



## syborg

Quattro said:


> I just ordered a stock Verizon cable from eBay. Hopefully, it will be here in a few days.
> 
> Yeah, I've been trying different drivers since yesterday morning. I've tried every Sammy driver that's on my fresh install (Win7), including the ones you posted. Every time I try to force it to use the driver, I get one of two messages, either:
> The device cannot start (Code 10).
> The device reported problems (Code 43).
> 
> It's taken a while, but I have went through every driver that I had and have since downloaded. Thanks for all the help guys.


You may want to try to set-up a Live USB device with Linux and Heimdall. I use Fedora on my PC and it does not require any additional drivers. There are a number of good distros out there that you can try.

Good luck.


----------



## Azuma73

This is so damn tempting!?!?! I might give it a go later, still not sure?


----------



## jazzyjames

So what have all of you done to help with battery life/reduce battery drain?


----------



## mswells

I wonder if the volumes can be separated. Quick Settings can set them individually but it does not stick.

Sent via Fascinating Ice Cream Sandwich (Build 2)


----------



## droidstyle

Just an fyi, glitch now has ICS support!!!

http://forum.xda-dev...41&d=1324853756

This is v14 preview... wipe cache and dalvik. You might see a scrambled screen where the glitch splash screen should be. Remember this is basically a alpha build just like ics build 2...to fix this flash the GBbootloaders in the pda function of odin!


----------



## strokess91

droidstyle said:


> Just an fyi, glitch now has ICS support!!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...41&d=1324853756
> 
> This is v14 preview... wipe cache and dalvik. You might see a scrambled screen where the glitch splash screen should be. Remember this is basically a alpha build just like ics build 2.


 definately saw the scrambled screen like you said, almsot looked like it was gonna go into a boot loop for me but then it booted up fine and fast.


----------



## CxanDroid

I have always been a fan of Glitch, so take my testimony with a grain of salt :

It honestly feels snappier.

Yes, ugly smear at the top edge when it first boots.

Sent from my Fascinating Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## CxanDroid

We're gonna need a separate thread, so we don't cross kernel issues? 
(not that I see any yet).

Sent from my Fascinating Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

does anyone have access to a Verizon Galaxy Nexus and could pull the MyVerizon apk to try and use so that we could monitor data usage from the carrier side?
mobile data usage monitor on mine has never worked, but wifi usage has. Onavo works pretty well but on Gingerbread it always lagged behind what the MyVerizon app reported


----------



## KevinPhelps11

NoHolidaysForAHooker said:


> does anyone have access to a Verizon Galaxy Nexus and could pull the MyVerizon apk to try and use so that we could monitor data usage from the carrier side?
> mobile data usage monitor on mine has never worked, but wifi usage has. Onavo works pretty well but on Gingerbread it always lagged behind what the MyVerizon app reported


I have the MyVerizon.apk that I pulled from the EH03 build of the Fascinate...it seems to work for me. http://www.mediafire...mt3jo3xlfciy12e

Note: just install it like a normal app


----------



## Todd W

edubb11 said:


> Phone rebooted while I was on a call. However, the call never dropped and I continued the conversation through the whole reboot. Has anyone else experienced this?


Thought my experience was just a fluke thing that happened to my phone. Good to know someone else had the same thing happen. I was going to mention it but I thought it sounded too crazy to happen. Mine actually rebooted but never lost the call.


----------



## Schmarvin

Saw the note of Glitch v14 Alpha. Does that mean CM9 is being developed for the Fascinate?


----------



## Todd W

CxanDroid said:


> We're gonna need a separate thread, so we don't cross kernel issues?
> (not that I see any yet).
> 
> Sent from my Fascinating Ice Cream Sandwich.


I agree because I'd like to post somewhere that the camera flash and flashlight works with Glitch kernel but I don't have anyplace to post that so I'll wait and post it when we start a new post.


----------



## sageDieu

Schmarvin said:


> Saw the note of Glitch v14 Alpha. Does that mean CM9 is being developed for the Fascinate?


Yes, you can find it in this thread.


----------



## nemeth2027

I know its been posted at nausium that the fassy can not send mms, but does anyone else have it where they can not receive mms while on wifi? I can receive them over 3G & 1x.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## puk3n

Quattro said:


> Yep, sure do. I have the battery out and do it exactly like you said. Then right after that, I get the Windows notification pop-up that says that the device wasn't recognized and that the device had malfunctioned. I've been working on this phone non-stop since my OP, and have tried everything the same on two different computers, but alas, nothing. Thanks for the input.


have you tried going into device manager and completely removing the driver software? i suggest this step before jumping to the purchase of any new cables ect... also use a mild registry cleaner like http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
run that and fix all the errors, your bound to find some. reboot your system. install either 32 bit or 64 bit drivers according to your operating system. reboot... also you might want to run "services.msc" in run command and make a note of running services. i understand that you have a fresh install however did you update from microshaft website? might want to consider doing this as well... hope this helps


----------



## narenk

Have any of you had the missing keypad during activation bug? And also, when I flashed the newer ones on this thread, I can't add my google account in settings--accounts and sync. All the accounts but google are there. Do any of you others have that issue too?


----------



## Todd W

Still no mms or have I missed it?

Also, what about wireless tethering? When I run Barnacle or Wifi tethering I get a message saying started with errors, but it doesn't work.


----------



## droidstyle

Todd W said:


> Still no mms or have I missed it?
> 
> Also, what about wireless tethering? When I run Barnacle or Wifi tethering I get a message saying started with errors, but it doesn't work.


No mms still does not send...
here is your tether fix!

http://android-wifi-...v3_1-pre111.apk

under settings set as gnex gsm version. Im currently tethering my phone to pc as I type this!


----------



## KeithN

I have had a weird issue where my phone locks up with the screen off and notification lights on. When I go to restart it will only boot into recovery. The only way to fix is to odin back to stock and reflash ICS. It would seem strange to only be a rom issue, but I've only experienced it with build 2. If it happens again I'll try to grab a logcat I just need to get my phone back right now.


----------



## droidstyle

KeithN said:


> I have had a weird issue where my phone locks up with the screen off and notification lights on. When I go to restart it will only boot into recovery. The only way to fix is to odin back to stock and reflash ICS. It would seem strange to only be a rom issue, but I've only experienced it with build 2. If it happens again I'll try to grab a logcat I just need to get my phone back right now.


You really have to odin back to stock? Wiping all three and reflashing the rom does not work?


----------



## KevinPhelps11

MMS workaround: send pics as email attachments to the recipient's carrier mms gateway. Verizon's is [10digit#]@vzwpix.com. You can look up the others...there is a list somewhere. Remember that it is the recipients carrier, not yours....


----------



## KevinPhelps11

droidstyle said:


> You really have to odin back to stock? Wiping all three and reflashing the rom does not work?


I had a similar issue. Yes, I had to Odin back to full EH03 stock with the pit...wiping all three did not work for me...


----------



## skynet11

KeithN said:


> I have had a weird issue where my phone locks up with the screen off and notification lights on. When I go to restart it will only boot into recovery. The only way to fix is to odin back to stock and reflash ICS. It would seem strange to only be a rom issue, but I've only experienced it with build 2. If it happens again I'll try to grab a logcat I just need to get my phone back right now.


If this happens again, try unmounting and remounting /system in Mounts and Storage and rebooting - see if that works before you Odin (and yes, I can confirm that the triple wipe is not an effective solution for this issue).

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## droidstyle

KevinPhelps11 said:


> I had a similar issue. Yes, I had to Odin back to full EH03 stock with the pit...wiping all three did not work for me...


I use to have stupid issues like that when I was on the stock sd card. Since I went to the class 10 16gb, I have never had to odin back to stock again...I have been back and forth between ICS and CM7 multiple times, no problem! Even had a couple bootloops from flashing gapps 5.1 and still didnt have to odin back to stock. Man I dont miss those days lol!!


----------



## skynet11

droidstyle said:


> I use to have stupid issues like that when I was on the stock sd card. Since I went to the class 10 16gb, I have never had to odin back to stock again...I have been back and forth between ICS and CM7 multiple times, no problem! Even had a couple bootloops from flashing gapps 5.1 and still didnt have to odin back to stock. Man I dont miss those days lol!!


You still waste your time with CM7? jk (for sure, thousands of apps out there simply don't work properly, if at all, on ICS)

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## KevinPhelps11

droidstyle said:


> Just an fyi, glitch now has ICS support!!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...41&d=1324853756
> 
> This is v14 preview... wipe cache and dalvik. You might see a scrambled screen where the glitch splash screen should be. Remember this is basically a alpha build just like ics build 2...to fix this flash the GBbootloaders in the pda function of odin!


3 questions:

1. What are the GBbootloaders for odin?
2. Do I need them try the Glitch kernel?
3. Is the kernel backed up in nandroid backups? Can I restore a backup to remove the Glitch kernel? Or just reflash the ROM?


----------



## KevinPhelps11

droidstyle said:


> I use to have stupid issues like that when I was on the stock sd card. Since I went to the class 10 16gb, I have never had to odin back to stock again...I have been back and forth between ICS and CM7 multiple times, no problem! Even had a couple bootloops from flashing gapps 5.1 and still didnt have to odin back to stock. Man I dont miss those days lol!!


Going back and forth isn't a problem...I think for me it was just a bad flash...


----------



## droidstyle

KevinPhelps11 said:


> 3 questions:
> 
> 1. What are the GBbootloaders for odin?
> 2. Do I need them try the Glitch kernel?
> 3. Is the kernel backed up in nandroid backups? Can I restore a backup to remove the Glitch kernel? Or just reflash the ROM?


1) they are what you need to get a functional splash screen instead of a scrambled screen
2) Yes it will work fine with froyo bootloaders, the splash screen will just be scrambled or non existent.
3) No... if you already have a nandroid of the stock kernel setup then it will remove glitch.


----------



## droidstyle

skynet11 said:


> You still waste your time with CM7? jk (for sure, thousands of apps out there simply don't work properly, if at all, on ICS)
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


Yep and the mms issue...I send quite a few mms messages a month, so it would be really nice to have this working at some point. I know that I can email them....but still.


----------



## jgross082_

narenk said:


> Have any of you had the missing keypad during activation bug? And also, when I flashed the newer ones on this thread, I can't add my google account in settings--accounts and sync. All the accounts but google are there. Do any of you others have that issue too?


These questions belong in the discussion thread over here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11849-discussion-teamhacksungs-ics-port-for-fascinate-build-1/
with that being said, when dialing *228 you need to press the menu button and and add at least three 2-second pauses then either 1 for activation or 2 to update your PRL then press call. as for your accounts problem...sounds like you have to flash gapps the link is in the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## Quattro

mentose457 said:


> Did you install the drivers packaged with heimdall?
> 
> Like you I reinstalled win 7 and never could get Odin to recognize my phone. Heimdall woks great though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've tried. When I try to use zadig to install the drivers, I click to show all in the list, but the phone shows up as an Unknown device. I hit install anyways to see if there was any hope for it, but it said that the driver couldn't be installed.

If I can't get it to work when my new cable gets here, then I'm going to give the phone away for free to whoever wants it.


----------



## Quattro

Does anyone have the .inf driver for the Fascy or know where I could grab it at? If I could get the .inf, then I could hopefully force it to use that file and see what happens.

Again, thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## js1n3m

Anyone else having bad luck with datadata? I know the fix and all but it seems to get unbelievably full fast with only 50 apps or so. Just wondering if it's happening to anyone else as other ROMs don't seem to have this problem...


----------



## Sendan

js1n3m said:


> Anyone else having bad luck with datadata? I know the fix and all but it seems to get unbelievably full fast with only 50 apps or so. Just wondering if it's happening to anyone else as other ROMs don't seem to have this problem...


Yeah I'm back on MIUI now because I was getting a bit annoyed. I have around 80 apps so it's impossible to manage the cache, and it doesn't help that I'm OCD about random sh*t like that.


----------



## puk3n

Quattro said:


> Yeah, I've tried. When I try to use zadig to install the drivers, I click to show all in the list, but the phone shows up as an Unknown device. I hit install anyways to see if there was any hope for it, but it said that the driver couldn't be installed.
> 
> If I can't get it to work when my new cable gets here, then I'm going to give the phone away for free to whoever wants it.


 so i take it as your uninstalled from device manager, and rebooted your system? ran reg cleaner rebooted and installed from the exe? and you have the windows, what 64 bit or 32?


----------



## 123sit

js1n3m said:


> Anyone else having bad luck with datadata? I know the fix and all but it seems to get unbelievably full fast with only 50 apps or so. Just wondering if it's happening to anyone else as other ROMs don't seem to have this problem...


I know you're aware of the fix and all but it only takes a minute with adb and is well worth it in my opinion. I too was annoyed having to do it but necessity is exactly that.

Sent from my Glitched CM7 Mesmerize


----------



## dzdroid

Anyone tried the Glitch v14 with ICS b2 on Fascinate? Any chance it would get MMS working?


----------



## Todd W

dzdroid said:


> Anyone tried the Glitch v14 with ICS b2 on Fascinate? Any chance it would get MMS working?


Yeah, I'm running it now. No, mms not fixed. It did however fix flash for camera and flashlight apps.


----------



## Todd W

droidstyle said:


> No mms still does not send...
> here is your tether fix!
> 
> http://android-wifi-...v3_1-pre111.apk
> 
> under settings set as gnex gsm version. Im currently tethering my phone to pc as I type this!


Thanks. I did install it and I'm still getting errors when running. The errors are in setting ad-hox mode, setting essid and setting channel. I could not find the settings mentioned, that could be part of the problem.


----------



## jazzyjames

Todd W said:


> Thanks. I did install it and I'm still getting errors when running. The errors are in setting ad-hox mode, setting essid and setting channel. I could not find the settings mentioned, that could be part of the problem.


In the app, press menu, settings Change Device Profile Then Change it to Samsung Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE


----------



## 4FatSno

flashlight and camera flash work fine on ICS build 2 without glitch

sent from outerspace


----------



## KeithN

skynet11 said:


> If this happens again, try unmounting and remounting /system in Mounts and Storage and rebooting - see if that works before you Odin (and yes, I can confirm that the triple wipe is not an effective solution for this issue).
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


Okay I'll give that a try and post back if I see it again. I have seen it a couple times in the past week so who knows, maybe I'll see it again.


----------



## KeithN

js1n3m said:


> Anyone else having bad luck with datadata? I know the fix and all but it seems to get unbelievably full fast with only 50 apps or so. Just wondering if it's happening to anyone else as other ROMs don't seem to have this problem...


Running Cache Cleaner NG on a schedule for every morning seems to have fixed those issues for me.


----------



## Jordanqkoch

4FatSno said:


> flashlight and camera flash work fine on ICS build 2 without glitch
> 
> sent from outerspace


With what app? On wigetsoid it's not working :/


----------



## VegasRomeo

Having issues with the Gallery. Can anyone help me with this issue? Also Getting a message saying the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped.


----------



## jgross082_

4FatSno said:


> With what app? On wigetsoid it's not working :/


Tiny Flashlight works for me! http://market.android.com/details?id=com.devuni.flashlight&hl=en


----------



## Baked_Tator

VegasRomeo said:


> Having issues with the Gallery. Can anyone help me with this issue? Also Getting a message saying the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped.


post a logcat and then link it on your post so the issue can be resolved please


----------



## fhjkalfhu

Does anyone know why I went to roaming and why my carrier would've switched over from uscc to verizon after I enabled wifi? Or has anyone else had this problem, was able to fix it, and still use this ROM?

thanks guys


----------



## amathophobia

Does everyone else running glitch kernel show the same kernel version as I do? I was expecting it to be 3.0.8 since the dev said the kernel was now based off of 3.0.8 in his xda thread.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd W

jazzyjames said:


> In the app, press menu, settings Change Device Profile Then Change it to Samsung Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE


Got it. Thanks very much.


----------



## droidstyle

amathophobia said:


> Does everyone else running glitch kernel show the same kernel version as I do? I was expecting it to be 3.0.8 since the dev said the kernel was now based off of 3.0.8 in his xda thread.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


3.0.8 borks the soft keys so tk glitch released that test version until its fixed.


----------



## js1n3m

Quattro said:


> Does anyone have the .inf driver for the Fascy or know where I could grab it at? If I could get the .inf, then I could hopefully force it to use that file and see what happens.
> 
> Again, thanks for all the help guys!


According to my event logs, the .inf my PC grabs when connecting my phone is "*sscdw2k.inf*".
You'll need more than just the .inf however, and the directory in which this .inf resides is too large to attach, so here's the path:
*c:\..\usb_drivers_GalaxyS_x64\USB Drivers\03_Swallowtail\*

You'll have had to installed the Samsung USB Drivers for Mobile Phones first, obviously.
If this doesn't work, perhaps it's your USB port on your computer(?).


----------



## xkhang1204

this has been my daily driver for a week now. runs great and smooth! only thing not working for me that i know of at the moment is mms, calender sync and facebook sync...i miss syncing my contacts with facebook. other than that its awesome...keep up the good work.


----------



## maptwo32

So does this mode work for the mesmerize as well or just the fascinate?


----------



## jfishh

for those wanting facebook sync on ICS try out haxsync paid app but works great for me on Build 2


----------



## durango99

maptwo32 said:


> So does this mod(e) work for the mesmerize as well or just the fascinate?


Yes. Works with the mez

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sageDieu

xkhang1204 said:


> this has been my daily driver for a week now. runs great and smooth! only thing not working for me that i know of at the moment is mms, calender sync and facebook sync...i miss syncing my contacts with facebook. other than that its awesome...keep up the good work.


https://market.android.com/details?id=org.mots.haxsync


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Anyone else have a non working proximity sensor? I'm on ics 2 with glitch.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGriffiths86

Jordanqkoch said:


> Anyone else have a non working proximity sensor? I'm on ics 2 with glitch.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the same thing happened to me after installing Glitch. Also, I went to restart my phone and it wouldn't leave the Recovery page. I wiped, reflashed ICS without glitch and all and nothing would get it out of recovery. I ended up having to just go back to stock and re-flash.


----------



## scndmdw

GPS isn't working for me for some reason, but overall a great build.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Todd W said:


> Thanks. I did install it and I'm still getting errors when running. The errors are in setting ad-hox mode, setting essid and setting channel. I could not find the settings mentioned, that could be part of the problem.


In the tether app Menu->Settings->Change Device-Profile->Samsung Galaxy Nexus (GSM)...It does work! If you have it running for a period of time and it crashes, try removing the permissions in the Superuser app for Wifi Tether. Then, when you start it, UNCHECK "Remember" and tap "Allow." Make sure "Remember" is unchecked for all three of the Wifi Tether app su commands (tether start, tether restart, and tether stop). This helps because the tether app will periodically try to restart its process, and not allowing this to happen prevents crashes.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Gallery date issue: I have several hundred photos on my phone, but new ones that I have taken appear at the end of the Camera album in Gallery. Photos that I have taken on ICS have a time stamp of December 31,1969 6:00 pm... My new pictures do appear in the correct order just after pictures taken on previous ROMs. The filenames have the correct dates, however.


----------



## narenk

I have an issue where my gapps always force closes on boot, and also, whenever I reboot, an, "android is upgrading" message comes and optimizes my applications.. Anyone else?


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Is is safe to use the GApps v7 found in the Samsumg Captivate ICS thread over at xda? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1363760


----------



## CHANGiism

narenk said:


> I have an issue where my gapps always force closes on boot, and also, whenever I reboot, an, "android is upgrading" message comes and optimizes my applications.. Anyone else?


This happens because the new framework.jar with e911 fix you moved in has wrong permission and the phone can't access or write things to that file. Using root explorer, go to the framework.jar in /System/Framework and change the permission to rw_r__r__, just like the other files in that folder. This will fix the gapps FC and android upgrading at boot.


----------



## Quattro

puk3n said:


> According to my event logs, the .inf my PC grabs when connecting my phone is "*sscdw2k.inf*".
> You'll need more than just the .inf however, and the directory in which this .inf resides is too large to attach, so here's the path:
> *c:\..\usb_drivers_GalaxyS_x64\USB Drivers\03_Swallowtail\*
> 
> You'll have had to installed the Samsung USB Drivers for Mobile Phones first, obviously.
> If this doesn't work, perhaps it's your USB port on your computer(?).


After I did the above steps, I went back to device manager, updated the device driver to direct it to the same file you used above, and after the process starts, I get an error message saying the following:

_Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it._

_SAMSUNG USB Composite Device_

_This device cannot start. (Code 10)_

In the device manager, the phone shows up as a SAMSUNG USB Composite Device, and it shows up in Heimdall like that too, but even when I try to install the drivers from Heimdall (Zadig), it says that installation fails.

Again, I really appreciate all the help guys. I just don't know what else to do for it. I guess I'm just going to have to break down and purchase a Galaxy Nexus. I have been wanting one, but have been putting it off for a bit since I have to put a new turbo on my car.

Anyways, I ordered a new cable so I'll try it out again too. If all else fails, keep an eye out because I'll be giving it away for FREE to anyone who thinks they can fix it or want it for parts.

Thanks again for all the great help.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Quattro said:


> Anyways, I ordered a new cable so I'll try it out again too. If all else fails, keep an eye out because I'll be giving it away for FREE to anyone who thinks they can fix it or want it for parts.


I call the free Fascinate!


----------



## jobewan

KevinPhelps11 said:


> I call the free Fascinate!


That's like calling shotgun before the car is visible. I call for a dismissal of said claim.
;P

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinPhelps11

jobewan said:


> That's like calling shotgun before the car is visible. I call for a dismissal of said claim.
> ;P
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


It was more or less a joke. Jokes aside, Quattro, I am sure you will get your phone working... (Note: try using a non-factory cord? It worked for me...)


----------



## AssClown

So is this version better than the version 4 alphalulz one? Does the OP reflect what is fixed. One version says 720p recording works, but then when you scroll down it says otherwise. How well does version two work?


----------



## cyonsinn

i can recieve mms but sending just gives me a failed to deliver message days later. thanks for the gapps FC fix chang i must have reinstalled gapps 100 times trying to fix


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Use the discussion thread at http://rootzwiki.com...cinate-build-1/



AssClown said:


> i can recieve mms but sending just gives me a failed to deliver message days later. thanks for the gapps FC fix chang i must have reinstalled gapps 100 times trying to fix


You can receive MMS, but sending does not work. To work around that, I use email gateway for the recipient's carrier. If your recipient has Verizon, send an email with the the picture (or other media) attached to [10digitPhone#]@vzwpix.com (use Google to find the correct email address for other receiving carriers).


----------



## Quattro

KevinPhelps11 said:


> (Note: try using a non-factory cord? It worked for me...)


Tried it several times, and just tried it again.







I'm losing hope on it. Thanks for the suggestion though. As always, it's much appreciated.


----------



## 4FatSno

Don't give up Quattro. I'm sure it'll work when you least expect it. Do you have an older PC? A windows xp you could try? Heck...I'd even try windows 95!

***I'm praying for ya' buddy! ***

sent from outerspace


----------



## 4FatSno

Quattro---take a peek at some of these suggestions:

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/code-10-error.htm

sent from outerspace


----------



## dzdroid

Todd W said:


> Thanks. I did install it and I'm still getting errors when running. The errors are in setting ad-hox mode, setting essid and setting channel. I could not find the settings mentioned, that could be part of the problem.


tried glitch v14, going to about phone killed soft keys so lock/stuck there, at least it still had cwm recovery 5504 (in glitch red) to restore nandroid ICS.


----------



## mikey6p

KevinPhelps11 said:


> You can receive MMS, but sending does not work. To work around that, I use email gateway for the recipient's carrier. If your recipient has Verizon, send an email with the the picture (or other media) attached to [10digitPhone#]@vzwpix.com (use Google to find the correct email address for other receiving carriers).


GoMMS in the GoSMS app is a good work around too.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Is is safe to use the GApps v7 found in the Samsumg Captivate ICS thread over at xda? http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1363760


i'm curious about this too, but moreso what exactly is updated in version 7 of these gapps


----------



## theQuickGeek

scndmdw said:


> GPS isn't working for me for some reason, but overall a great build.


I am experiencing similar issues. My GPS just wont connect, because of that I can't really use Google Maps. :/


----------



## droidstyle

Well jt got a gnex...so our best dev is now leaving the fascinate. Hopefully he will continue updating ics for the sch-i500


----------



## remicks

droidstyle said:


> Well jt got a gnex...so our best dev is now leaving the fascinate. Hopefully he will continue updating ics for the sch-i500


Easily trolled people are easily trolled. (by this I mean he isn't "leaving" the fascinate dev community)

(I thought the same thing lol, til I talked to jt so don't feel bad)

On a side note.... MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! (some people know why I laugh, I know skynet knows







)


----------



## sypherz28

Which radio _should_ I be using? We can argue all day about this is better for that and that is better for this but truly where should we be on our Fascinate? Currently I am using the EC09.

EDIT:

Oh and by the way I downloaded a program known as Tasker to script control my call volume on the "off-hook" event and it works wonders! little pricy but the prog is awesome IMO.


----------



## sarkozy

sypherz28 said:


> Which radio _should_ I be using? We can argue all day about this is better for that and that is better for this but truly where should we be on our Fascinate? Currently I am using the EC09.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh and by the way I downloaded a program known as Tasker to script control my call volume on the "off-hook" event and it works wonders! little pricy but the prog is awesome IMO.


You "should" be using EC09 or EH03 if you're on Verizon and using an AOSP rom. There is specific code pulled from the RIL that affects GPS functionality.


----------



## sypherz28

sarkozy said:


> You "should" be using EC09 or EH03 if you're on Verizon and using an AOSP rom. There is specific code pulled from the RIL that affects GPS functionality.


As I suspected. Wasn't aware of the code part however. EC09 it is. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## sypherz28

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Is is safe to use the GApps v7 found in the Samsumg Captivate ICS thread over at xda? http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1363760


Do we have any confirmation on this one yet?


----------



## Schmarvin

So is it safe to say, development for the Fascinate has stopped?


----------



## mwebs13

Schmarvin said:


> So is it safe to say, development for the Fascinate has stopped?


Why would you say that?? On the last page, it was noted that JT wasn't leaving the Facinate dev.....


----------



## Schmarvin

The trending stop of rom developments of the Fascinate. JT is a great dev for wanting to stay, but it would mean he'll be alone. Would love to see more devs pop up and help him out.


----------



## sarkozy

Schmarvin said:


> The trending stop of rom developments of the Fascinate. JT is a great dev for wanting to stay, but it would mean he'll be alone. Would love to see more devs pop up and help him out.


There are (quick headcount) about a half dozen actual "devs" that still work on the Fascinate. Not everyone works on the same thing at the same time, but when you count kernel development/TouchWiz stuff/CM/MIUI there's still plenty going on.


----------



## Schmarvin

sarkozy said:


> There are (quick headcount) about a half dozen actual "devs" that still work on the Fascinate. Not everyone works on the same thing at the same time, but when you count kernel development/TouchWiz stuff/CM/MIUI there's still plenty going on.


Thought CM dropped development? Hasn't been touched in over a month.


----------



## nemeth2027

mikey6p said:


> GoMMS in the GoSMS app is a good work around too.


How did you get it to work?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sypherz28

Schmarvin said:


> Thought CM dropped development? Hasn't been touched in over a month.


To my understanding they have not stopped. They just released another Alpha update for the HP Touchpad. Everything seems to be full bore on ICS and I believe the CM team is simply a little below the radar at the moment.


----------



## Schmarvin

sypherz28 said:


> To my understanding they have not stopped. They just released another Alpha update for the HP Touchpad. Everything seems to be full bore on ICS and I believe the CM team is simply a little below the radar at the moment.


In other words, stopped development for now.


----------



## sarkozy

Schmarvin said:


> Thought CM dropped development? Hasn't been touched in over a month.


According to the official CM blog, a hardware issue is to blame for the stoppage of nightly builds and the decision was made not to resume them until CM9 is ready to be released. The development JT and others have done to make the hardware work is one thing, but when it comes to CM features that's stored in the main repo for anyone to use. AFAIK there is still a plan to release a stable CM7.2 rom, but CM9 is taking precedent over it. Development is still going strong though. You could always try to build yourself based on the most current code for new features, etc.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmarvin

Where can I find the current code for CM9?


----------



## jobewan

Quattro,

I'm curious if you have any other usb devices that are giving you issues.

Apart from that, what hasn't been brought up yet is the removal of your root hub in dev mgr. When you remove your "USB root Hub"s, it will effectively remove all of your usb devices. Upon a reboot, the system should reinstall the devices as they are plugged back in (however if you have a printer on USB, I've seen where it "sometimes" calls for the disc again). I still believe you should try to hit a restore point to a time prior to any of the changes you've made thus far (to see if it fixes your issue before removing the root hubs).

If this doesn't work: try a diff PC (although I know you've tried 2), and check your connection points where the usb cable contacts the phone. There could be something obstructing the cable from making a "good" connection.

Good luck --again.


----------



## js1n3m

sypherz28 said:


> Do we have any confirmation on this one yet?


Confirmed working. I've been running gapps7 since yesterday without any FCs or any other problems. Haven't noticed a difference with anything really though...


----------



## js1n3m

Even if JT and gang stopped development, word is Samsung is now seriously considering building an official ICS OS for Galaxy S 1 devices. No official word yet, and who knows how long it would actually take... More news @ androidcentral.com

There's still hope for us!

EDIT: Never mind







Looks like we'll just be getting a crappy "Value Pack" which is supposed to just bring ICS features. Probably not worth waiting around for...


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

Gapps v7 works well, no FCs or any problems so far. I didn't need to use the gapps fixer after I flashed over v5.3 either. If you use TiBu and backup everything before flashing it you'll see that there's, for me on teamhacksung's build 2, 12 apps that were updated.


----------



## gsmitchell

js1n3m said:


> Confirmed working. I've been running gapps7 since yesterday without any FCs or any other problems. Haven't noticed a difference with anything really though...


Thanks for the confirmation on this. I installed Gapps v7, then the Gapps fixer and my calendar has come to life! A big relief!


----------



## KeithN

skynet11 said:


> If this happens again, try unmounting and remounting /system in Mounts and Storage and rebooting - see if that works before you Odin (and yes, I can confirm that the triple wipe is not an effective solution for this issue).
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


Just had the issue again. remounting system didn't solve it.

Oddly enough I was able to backup in cwm, odin, reflash ICS, and then restore the backup and it would boot.

It seems to only be happening when I need my phone, so I can't go to far into it before I Odin. Maybe I can do something to look into it a little more if I have the time next time.


----------



## Azuma73

I'm not sure which is the newest ROM, or which one is specifically meant to flash for Verizon Samsung Fascinate? There's Build 2, and there's Build 11(which would seem to be most current). Just wanna make sure before goin' balls deep!?!?!








Thanks!!


----------



## AirunJae

Azuma73 said:


> I'm not sure which is the newest ROM, or which one is specifically meant to flash for Verizon Samsung Fascinate? There's Build 2, and there's Build 11(which would seem to be most current). Just wanna make sure before goin' balls deep!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


What build 11 are you looking at? Build 2 is the most recent at the moment.


----------



## Quattro

4FatSno said:


> Quattro,
> 
> I'm curious if you have any other usb devices that are giving you issues.
> 
> Apart from that, what hasn't been brought up yet is the removal of your root hub in dev mgr. When you remove your "USB root Hub"s, it will effectively remove all of your usb devices. Upon a reboot, the system should reinstall the devices as they are plugged back in (however if you have a printer on USB, I've seen where it "sometimes" calls for the disc again). I still believe you should try to hit a restore point to a time prior to any of the changes you've made thus far (to see if it fixes your issue before removing the root hubs).
> 
> If this doesn't work: try a diff PC (although I know you've tried 2), and check your connection points where the usb cable contacts the phone. There could be something obstructing the cable from making a "good" connection.
> 
> Good luck --again.


No, all my other usb devices are running fine. My keyboard, mouse and printer all run from usb on the back ports, and they work just fine. I tried a USB flash drive, and it works too.

I would do a restore, but I don't think it would help much because I just did a fresh install on Win7 64 the other night after I started having this problem. I'll probably try removing the root hub and see what that does. I'll check the cables too. I've tried putting both cables in every port on both computers, but it hasn't worked.

I've been trying every suggestion like a mad man, most methods several times, but it's determined to be dead I guess. I'm really beginning to think it's something hardware related with the phone. I didn't know not to do the 3-finger reboot, so it's hard to tell what I've done.

My new cable will be here in a couple days, and I'll see if that helps. If not, one of you guys is going to have a new phone to tinker with. I'll keep everyone posted.

Also, again, thanks guys. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## mikey6p

nemeth2027 said:


> How did you get it to work?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


You use the GoMMS service instead of regular mms, it uploads the file to their server and sends the person a link to it.


----------



## joshuazick

I had similar problems trying to Odin my phone, turned out to be strictly a cable issue, received the phone used without the OEM cable. Ended up being able to use a cable from a g2x if I plug it in at just the right angle and pray it doesn't move during the flashing process.


----------



## KeithN

joshuazick said:


> I had similar problems trying to Odin my phone, turned out to be strictly a cable issue, received the phone used without the OEM cable. Ended up being able to use a cable from a g2x if I plug it in at just the right angle and pray it doesn't move during the flashing process.


I remember having to do that with one of my cables. That gets annoying, good thing I have enough of them around that I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Special_opps

Quattro said:


> I really appreciate it. My older PC (winXP) is a flawless running machine, and usually when all others fail, that one still has the goods, but I believe even it has met its match with this one. Thanks for the link too. I'm looking over the material now, and I'm going to try a few of those suggestions. I've tried most of them, but it can't hurt to do it again.
> 
> No, all my other usb devices are running fine. My keyboard, mouse and printer all run from usb on the back ports, and they work just fine. I tried a USB flash drive, and it works too.
> 
> I would do a restore, but I don't think it would help much because I just did a fresh install on Win7 64 the other night after I started having this problem. I'll probably try removing the root hub and see what that does. I'll check the cables too. I've tried putting both cables in every port on both computers, but it hasn't worked.
> 
> I've been trying every suggestion like a mad man, most methods several times, but it's determined to be dead I guess. I'm really beginning to think it's something hardware related with the phone. I didn't know not to do the 3-finger reboot, so it's hard to tell what I've done.
> 
> My new cable will be here in a couple days, and I'll see if that helps. If not, one of you guys is going to have a new phone to tinker with. I'll keep everyone posted.
> 
> Also, again, thanks guys. Your help is much appreciated.


about a year ago i saw a video similar to this one 



i just searched on youtube usb bricked android and posted this link as an example, there are several to look at. i dont know if this is your problem and i hope all you need is a new cable, it couldn't hurt to check it out or some of the other videos that relate.


----------



## AuroEdge

This ODIN flashing discussion is way beyond the scope of the topic for this thread. I recommend making a separate thread if you wish to pursue this further


----------



## larryp1962

AuroEdge said:


> This ODIN flashing discussion is way beyond the scope of the topic for this thread. I recommend making a separate thread if you wish to pursue this further


POLICE!! POLICE!! POLICE!!

LOL

But i do agree!


----------



## Nideda24

Build 3 is up!


----------



## CGriffiths86

I have done a fresh install of v3 and Gapps 7, but it seems the calendar sync isn't working. Any ideas?


----------



## CHANGiism

Build 3 will not boot into MTD CWM recovery after trying to flash it for the first time after ODIN'ing. I am looping on the Samsung/Galaxy S/Cyanogenmod splash screen. Only way to make this work is to flash BUILD 2 first, get into MTD CWM5, then flash BUILD 3.


----------



## remicks

If this is not the right place for this feel free to move it.

For anyone getting stuck in a recovery bootloop (where it throws you to CWM5 no matter what you do), I have found a simple fix. Navigate to mounts and storage, select "format /boot", confirm it, reflash the ROM you were trying to flash, reboot, enjoy ICS goodness.

Hope this helps


----------



## remicks

Posted info on a fix for recovery bootloop in the dev thread here.

Hope it helps


----------



## KevinPhelps11

js1n3m said:


> Confirmed working. I've been running gapps7 since yesterday without any FCs or any other problems. Haven't noticed a difference with anything really though...


Yes, gapps7 is working for me (I flashed it with Build 3). However, after flashing, Calendar sync got borked....Fix: Flash gapps-fixer (grab it from the Captivate ICS thread over at xda http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1363760).


----------



## joshkoss

CHANGiism said:


> If this is not the right place for this feel free to move it.
> 
> For anyone getting stuck in a recovery bootloop (where it throws you to CWM5 no matter what you do), I have found a simple fix. Navigate to mounts and storage, select "format /boot", confirm it, reflash the ROM you were trying to flash, reboot, enjoy ICS goodness.
> 
> Hope this helps


Same here, thanks.


----------



## remicks

Was told to pass this around for everyone









Gunnermike53 Accurate Battery Mod for THS ICS Build 3


----------



## cb3ck

Flashed Build 3 this morning. I came from Build 2 and did a full wipe of Data and Caches.

Everything is in working order for me except the following:

Location services are not working for me. My widgets and browser are unable to pick up my location. (Services are checked as "on" in settings)
Gallery is not displaying any pictures, video, downloads, etc. from my SD card. Picasa is working fine. (I've never had any SD issues or gallery issues before)
My proximity sensor is not working when I place phone calls. The screen will time out regularly, instead of going off when I hold the handset to my ear and then coming back on when taken away.

On a side note, GPS locked on almost instantly...That's never happened to me.

Thank you to TeamHacksung and JT.


----------



## Jtommyj

OK, i flashed from the latest SC TW Rom and i used the 2.5.6.1 Voodoo recovery is what i think it was,and it flashed fine for me and worked right out of the chute after a data wipe. Just my experience.


----------



## mleonm5

remicks said:


> If this is not the right place for this feel free to move it.
> 
> For anyone getting stuck in a recovery bootloop (where it throws you to CWM5 no matter what you do), I have found a simple fix. Navigate to mounts and storage, select "format /boot", confirm it, reflash the ROM you were trying to flash, reboot, enjoy ICS goodness.
> 
> Hope this helps


I've been running build 3 for a few hours and rebooted multiple times fine but once i flashed the new accurate battery i got the cwm5 recovery bootloop. I tried the above method a few times and i'm still getting recovery loops.


----------



## veteranmina

No logcat to show but the usb car dock audio no longer works nor does the galaxy dock audio redirector work.

edit: works now. reflashed one more time and fixed the issue


----------



## Steve

Been using Build 3 about an hour and it is AWESOME so far. Smooth and all necessities working to be my daily driver. The progress in just a few weeks is awesome but exactly what I have come to expect from jt1134 and teamhacksung. With all of Samsung's waffling on ICS/no ICS and their blind need to keep TW on this phone, they could take a few notes about what this phone can still do. I know Cyanogen sees it but Samsung needs to get its head out.


----------



## kuronosan

These are both known issues and are always the last thing that jt & co. get working.


----------



## Federali

Formatting /boot did not work for me either

edit: After trying it a few times my phone is now stuck looping at the Samsung boot screen and will not even enter recovery mode.


----------



## oatemeal

can anyone confirm if exchange account can sync with the calendar on build 3?


----------



## Nideda24

oatemeal said:


> can anyone confirm if exchange account can sync with the calendar on build 3?


Working fine for me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## veteranmina

kuronosan said:


> These are both known issues and are always the last thing that jt & co. get working.


On build 1 and 2 usb dock audio worked. build 3 does not. looking at his github he had edited parts of the audio dock


----------



## Steve

oatemeal said:


> can anyone confirm if exchange account can sync with the calendar on build 3?


Working for me, too.


----------



## Steve

I am on Build 3 and EH03 and am not getting GPS lock. Just me?


----------



## Fulaman

Is Teamhacksung's version of ICS currently the best working version of ICS atm for the Galaxy S phones?


----------



## bigjobber69

Federali said:


> Formatting /boot did not work for me either
> 
> edit: After trying it a few times my phone is now stuck looping at the Samsung boot screen and will not even enter recovery mode.


I entered the recovery bootloop of doom last night and nothing worked. I got into download mode and drove my phone to odinville! Make sure you flash build 2 then build 3, learn from my mistake flashing 3 first just bootlooped me forever. Flashed 2 booted right up then flashed 3 and gapps and works like a dream again.


----------



## oatemeal

cb3ck said:


> Flashed Build 3 this morning. I came from Build 2 and did a full wipe of Data and Caches.
> 
> Everything is in working order for me except the following:
> 
> Location services are not working for me. My widgets and browser are unable to pick up my location. (Services are checked as "on" in settings)
> Gallery is not displaying any pictures, video, downloads, etc. from my SD card. Picasa is working fine. (I've never had any SD issues or gallery issues before)
> My proximity sensor is not working when I place phone calls. The screen will time out regularly, instead of going off when I hold the handset to my ear and then coming back on when taken away.
> 
> On a side note, GPS locked on almost instantly...That's never happened to me.
> 
> Thank you to TeamHacksung and JT.


Same here except the gallery works for me. I came from build 1


----------



## sypherz28

what benefits are gained by the different linux kernel in this build? Considering the OP's fix list compared to how wonderful the phone runs a lot of resolutions had to have been generalized in the change log.


----------



## nklenchik

Fulaman said:


> Is Teamhacksung's version of ICS currently the best working version of ICS atm for the Galaxy S phones?


Idk about that, haven't been keeping up but JT and Hacksung are doing great things with this phone!


----------



## js1n3m

cb3ck said:


> Same here except the gallery works for me. I came from build 1


Ditto. I was a fresh install though.


----------



## bigwilly90210

hey anyone gonna update the thread title? lol. 
On a bad note, I Odin back to ED05 with the pit file too so its totally stock. Same thing I've been doing since Day 1. Then I Odin the cwm4_fixed_for_cm7.tar to get a recovery. Then I just wipe data/cache and install the .zip like usual. Except instead of the usual, its consistently flashing the Samsung logo over and over again (bootlooping) and idk what else to do... usually odin back to stock is my fallback... ha. I'm gonna try installing the stable CM7 first then installing this over it to see if it converts it to MTD properly. Any help welcome!


----------



## KevinPhelps11

cb3ck said:


> Flashed Build 3 this morning. I came from Build 2 and did a full wipe of Data and Caches.
> 
> Everything is in working order for me except the following:
> 
> Location services are not working for me. My widgets and browser are unable to pick up my location. (Services are checked as "on" in settings)
> Gallery is not displaying any pictures, video, downloads, etc. from my SD card. Picasa is working fine. (I've never had any SD issues or gallery issues before)
> My proximity sensor is not working when I place phone calls. The screen will time out regularly, instead of going off when I hold the handset to my ear and then coming back on when taken away.
> 
> On a side note, GPS locked on almost instantly...That's never happened to me.
> 
> Thank you to TeamHacksung and JT.


I came from Build 2 as well, but I did not wipe anything. I thought I was going to boot into FC hell or get a bootloop from hell, but all is well.

Location Services: The Maps apps shows my network-based location correctly, but as cb3ck says my weather widget (Fancy Widget Pro) and browser (stock) do not pick up this location. Fancy Widgets said I was somewhere in California (I am in Missouri?!), and the browser says no location available... This is not an issue for me. I just set the location in the widget manually, but it is odd that Maps gets it right. I have not yet tried GPS.

Gallery is working fine for me,


----------



## KevinPhelps11

jkconnections said:


> This is my first post to Rootzwiki so please forgive my noobishness.
> 
> I'm experiencing 2 problems with the ICS builds 1 & 2. The first is that the audio quality during a telephone call is very loud and very distorted (even after I drop the volume). It was like this on both Build 1 and Build 2. I've tried searching this thread for words such as audio, quality, voice, and phone, but I don't seem to find anyone posting about this. Has anyone else experienced this, or am I the only one? Does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> Second problem is that Google apps doesn't install any new apps (such as Gmail, etc). I downloaded the 27mb file, put it on my SD card, shut the phone down and launched ClockworkMod Recovery (v.4.0.1.0) using the triple button method. When I went to wipe the cache, I get the following error message "E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/command" "E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log" "E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log" I tried to move forward anyway and wived the Dalvik cache, and then installed the gappsv5.1.zip, but after booting up, I don't see any the gmail app or anything else new. Do you know what I can try to fix this?
> 
> P.S. I'll be traveling all day tomorrow, but I'll be online for a while tonight yet.


Only use the three-button method when you cannot successfully boot into ICS. If you can successfully boot ICS, hold power->Reboot->Recovery->OK. Try that and see if you can flash Gapps.


----------



## KeithN

bigwilly90210 said:


> hey anyone gonna update the thread title? lol.
> On a bad note, I Odin back to ED05 with the pit file too so its totally stock. Same thing I've been doing since Day 1. Then I Odin the cwm4_fixed_for_cm7.tar to get a recovery. Then I just wipe data/cache and install the .zip like usual. Except instead of the usual, its consistently flashing the Samsung logo over and over again (bootlooping) and idk what else to do... usually odin back to stock is my fallback... ha. I'm gonna try installing the stable CM7 first then installing this over it to see if it converts it to MTD properly. Any help welcome!


Your best option is to install go straight to an ICS rom from stock. I just went from build 2, wiped, installed ICS build 3 and Gappsv7 then wiped again boot with no issues.


----------



## joshkoss

so after flashing from beta 2 to beta 3, i gotta say, everything is mostly working great except applications using my location seem to not know the options are enabled and ask me to go in an enable them. i get apps fc'ing when they go to use gps also... full wipe has been done and flashed stock also.


----------



## Azuma73

coming from CM7, I wiped, flashed build 2, flashed build 3, flashed gapps v7, Every time I hit reboot now in recovery, it just goes back to recovery screen?


----------



## remicks

Azuma73 said:


> coming from CM7, I wiped, flashed build 2, flashed build 3, flashed gapps v7, Every time I hit reboot now in recovery, it just goes back to recovery screen?


I posted the fix for this in this thread and in the ROM thread, but here ya go.

From recovery, select "mounts and storage", select "format /boot", confirm it, then reflash your ROM (best bet is to use Build 2 here), reboot, and you should be back in ICS. (At least it worked for me)


----------



## Shinebox

Anyone know if MMS works now?


----------



## jbr05ki

I did this since going straight to build 3 didn't work:

ODIN eh03
ODIN recovery
Install Build 2. It'll reboot to an updated Recovery
Install Build 3.

Bong bong.


----------



## Federali

Going from ED05 straight to build 3 worked for me.


----------



## Azuma73

I just cannot get build 3 to work? tried the format boot...no dice?
I can't even get build #2 to work anymore? And it's definitely not due to lack of wiping that's for sure!!!
I'm just gonna go back to my backup CM7/Glitch V13 for now!
I'd really like to have ICS so I may try it another day, I don't know?
Thanks fellas!!


----------



## thedennisvu

I was using ver. 3 of jt's from Nov. 28 (according to the zip file) and this is what I did to go to beta 3:

1. ODIN to OEM Gingerbread (w/ TouchWiz and Verizon stuff)
2. ODIN CWM 4
3. Three button boot to recovery
4. Factory reset + cache wipe
5. Install beta 2
6. Battery pull before boot into OS
7. Three button boot to recovery
8. Install beta 3
9. Battery pull before boot into OS
10. Install G. Apps V7.

However, once I boot into ICS, I don't see the stock apps (namely Market!). Am I doing something wrong? Thanks in advance!


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Azuma73 said:


> I just cannot get build 3 to work? tried the format boot...no dice?


My suggested steps:

1. Odin a stock full package with pit. (EH03 Official Gingerbread: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1349895)
2. Full Reboot. I usually go through the Setup Wizard, but it probably is not necessary.
3. Odin this file to get a temporary Clockwork Recovery: http://www.mediafire...826l2o779ng33cd
4. Boot into recovery using the three-finger method. (You must boot recovery before booting Android. If you cannot get into Recovery, try Odin with the battery removed so that the phone will not boot normally after flashing.)
5. Once in Recovery, wipe all three (data, cache, dalvik) and flash the ICS Build 3 zip file. This will install the permanent Clockwork 5.x

Let me know if this works. I got into Build 3 straight from Build 2, but this how I got into Build 1 when I was having trouble.

Edit: If flashing fails in Clockwork, try this file in step 3 instead: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BQM3B3CB


----------



## Azuma73

I'm trying it one more time, then I'm done! I just hate when things that work, don't work for me? Esp when I know I'm doing it correctly!!
****I got "installation aborted"****
gonna try CM7 recovery tar


----------



## Shinebox

Yep, MMS still not working for me


----------



## thedennisvu

KevinPhelps11 said:


> My suggested steps:
> 
> 1. Odin a stock full package with pit. (EH03 Official Gingerbread: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1349895)
> 2. Full Reboot. I usually go through the Setup Wizard, but it probably is not necessary.
> 3. Odin this file to get a temporary Clockwork Recovery: http://www.mediafire...826l2o779ng33cd
> 4. Boot into recovery using the three-finger method. (You must boot recovery before booting Android. If you cannot get into Recovery, try Odin with the battery removed so that the phone will not boot normally after flashing.)
> 5. Once in Recovery, wipe all three (data, cache, dalvik) and flash the ICS Build 3 zip file. This will install the permanent Clockwork 5.x
> 
> Let me know if this works. I got into Build 3 straight from Build 2, but this how I got into Build 1 when I was having trouble.


I get status 7 with your steps. I believe it's because of your version of CWM, but I'm not definitely sure.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

thedennisvu said:


> I get status 7 with your steps. I believe it's because of your version of CWM, but I'm not definitely sure.


When and where do you get status 7? I am not sure what that is.

Edit: Try this file in step 3 instead: http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9

Edit: Actually, try this file instead: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BQM3B3CB


----------



## thedennisvu

KevinPhelps11 said:


> When and where do you get status 7? I am not sure what that is.
> 
> EDIT: Try this file in step 3 instead: http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9


I get status 7 in CWM when attempting to install a zip from SD. It says Installation aborted (Status 7). I'll try the other CWM you just posted.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

On build 3 with the latest gapps flashed, can someone go into Superuser and try to update the Su binaries? Everytime I do it Su force closes


----------



## thedennisvu

KevinPhelps11 said:


> When and where do you get status 7? I am not sure what that is.
> 
> EDIT: Try this file in step 3 instead: http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9


Using the CWM in the post I'm quoting, I get status 7 again. Here's the error message I got (the exact one, I just snapped this moments ago):

EDIT: Right side up: http://i51.tinypic.com/4j6g0i.jpg


----------



## thedennisvu

When I install build 3, I don't have Market on my device, and most of the apps crash. What is the cause of this?


----------



## KevinPhelps11

EDIT: Incorrect information... Please delete.


----------



## syborg

Went straight from Build 2 to Build 3 - wiped the big 3 along the way.

Flashed GAPPS 7, loaded other Google apps from the market, and restored everything else with TiBU.

I have no problems. GPS found itself very quickly and the calendar is working fine. No SU FCs or any of the other reported issues.

FWIW I'm running the EH03 radio.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

NoHolidaysForAHooker said:


> On build 3 with the latest gapps flashed, can someone go into Superuser and try to update the Su binaries? Everytime I do it Su force closes


I get FC as well. It is not really a major issue since root access is not a problem (at least not for me).


----------



## KevinPhelps11

syborg said:


> Went straight from Build 2 to Build 3 - wiped the big 3 along the way.
> 
> Flashed GAPPS 7, loaded other Google apps from the market, and restored everything else with TiBU.
> 
> I have no problems. GPS found itself very quickly and the calendar is working fine. No SU FCs or any of the other reported issues.
> 
> FWIW I'm running the EH03 radio.


Me too! Except, I did not wipe data.







No issues so far.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

KevinPhelps11 said:


> I get FC as well. It is not really a major issue since root access is not a problem (at least not for me).


yeah, i don't have problems with root access for apps either luckily. i was just trying to figure out if it's the rom or my phone or something i did


----------



## thedennisvu

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Try this:
> 
> 1. Odin Pre-rooted EH03: http://www.multiupload.com/2KK6I4AS4G
> 2. Full Reboot. Go through the Setup Wizard.
> 3. Download ROM Manager from Market
> 4. In ROM Manager: Flash Recovery and reboot into Recovery.
> 5. Once in Recovery, wipe all three (data, cache, dalvik) and flash the ICS Build 3 zip file and GApps 7.


Forgive the noob question, but how am I supposed to go about using that file through ODIN? I have it from your original post, but since it isn't a .tar/.md5 file, I'm not quite sure how to put it into ODIN. (unless I'm not supposed to click the PDA button, but I've read to ONLY click the PDA button). Again, sorry for the noob question!


----------



## AirunJae

thedennisvu said:


> When I install build 3, I don't have Market on my device, and most of the apps crash. What is the cause of this?


have you done the gapps 7.1 install?


----------



## thedennisvu

AirunJae said:


> have you done the gapps 7.1 install?


Yes, however, I don't know if I'm doing it right. In the middle of the zip install, during the check mtd (or something similar, it says checking mtd/bal (?)) and then reboots. I have: a. let it reboot and then shut down, re-enter recovery, and install gapps and b. battery pull during the reboot and re-enter recovery, and install gapps. Neither method works.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

EDIT: Incorrect information... Please delete.


----------



## thedennisvu

KevinPhelps11 said:


> You just put it in the PDA section. Odin accepts .tar and .tar.md5 (which is just a .tar with a md5sum built in).
> 
> Also, are you using the pit? Click Pit and select this file: http://www.multiupload.com/0H6IJQ27QM
> 
> Note that all these Odin files are linked to in the OP of this thread which I linked to in my original Step 1: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1349895


The deodexed file is a zip, and when in extract it, it looks like an install package that you'd install through CWM. I've looked in all the directories, there's no .tar or .md5 inside.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

thedennisvu said:


> The deodexed file is a zip, and when in extract it, it looks like an install package that you'd install through CWM. I've looked in all the directories, there's no .tar or .md5 inside.


Oh wow! Noob move on my part. Whoops! I thought that was the SuperClean Odin file. Give a minute and I will find the right file...


----------



## Quattro

remicks said:


> If this is not the right place for this feel free to move it.
> 
> For anyone getting stuck in a recovery bootloop (where it throws you to CWM5 no matter what you do), I have found a simple fix. Navigate to mounts and storage, select "format /boot", confirm it, reflash the ROM you were trying to flash, reboot, enjoy ICS goodness.
> 
> Hope this helps


I tried this the other night and thought for sure that it was going to fix my boot loop problem, but unfortunately, no dice.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Oh wow! Noob move on my part. Whoops! I thought that was the SuperClean Odin file. Give a minute and I will find the right file...


Edit: Try this file in step 3 of my original steps: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BQM3B3CB

Try following the instructions in the second post of http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1349895 after flashing the full EH03 package with PIT in Odin. Then download ROM Manager and flash recovery.

Edit: LOL, I just replied to myself. This is for thedennisvu (and whoever else may be having trouble).


----------



## KevinPhelps11

thedennisvu said:


> I get status 7 with your steps. I believe it's because of your version of CWM, but I'm not definitely sure.


Try my original steps again using http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BQM3B3CB in step 3. This is Clockwork 4 and should work.


----------



## thedennisvu

While I'm at it, I might as well ask: on previous ICS installs, while checking the MTD, approximately 1 or 2 seconds into the check, the phone reboots. Is that normal, or am I experiencing something out of the norm?


----------



## KevinPhelps11

thedennisvu said:


> While I'm at it, I might as well ask: on previous ICS installs, while checking the MTD, approximately 1 or 2 seconds into the check, the phone reboots. Is that normal, or am I experiencing something out of the norm?


Yes, when flashing, it may reboot. This is because it is changing your partitions for MTD. Did you get it to flash? (I am sorry about my Clockwork Odin file mix-up...I have so many files in my Odin collection...lol)


----------



## thedennisvu

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Yes, when flashing, it may reboot. This is because it is changing your partitions for MTD. Did you get it to flash? (I am sorry about my Clockwork Odin file mix-up...I have so many files in my Odin collection...lol)


I'm in ODIN putting on EH03 as we speak (440MB file, dang!). The CWM file was the one I was using with partial success. When the reboots and installation of ICS build 3 finish, should it return to CWM or will it boot into ICS?


----------



## KevinPhelps11

thedennisvu said:


> I'm in ODIN putting on EH03 as we speak (440MB file, dang!). The CWM file was the one I was using with partial success. When the reboots and installation of ICS build 3 finish, should it return to CWM or will it boot into ICS?


It will reboot back to Clockwork to finish installing. After that, you can flash GApps 7.


----------



## js1n3m

Anyone else's phone turning off (or possibly not responding to the power button) after the phone is idle for 15+ minutes? Phone won't turn on until I do a battery pull. Happened randomly several times today with build 3.


----------



## thedennisvu

KevinPhelps11 said:


> It will reboot back to Clockwork to finish installing. After that, you can flash GApps 7.


I'm in ICS right now, but there's no Market app. I'm about to install gapps_fixer in CWM.

EDIT: Typo, I meant the actual Android Marketplace app. It's not listed anywhere.

Also, after installing gapps_fixer, I'm bootlooping (Samsung screen appears for about 5 seconds, screen blacks out, Samsung screen re-appears).


----------



## Fulaman

Would you guys say this rom is good enough to use as a daily driver yet? I just don't like the idea of 720p stuttering and some stuff not working (MMS), and other methods of file sharing. Also, i want something that is fast like MIUI.


----------



## thedennisvu

Fulaman said:


> Would you guys say this rom is good enough to use as a daily driver yet? I just don't like the idea of 720p stuttering and some stuff not working (MMS), and other methods of file sharing. Also, i want something that is fast like MIUI.


I used JT's v3 from late November as my daily driver with nothing wrong except the known issues. I can't say the same for the newest build, though.


----------



## Fulaman

thedennisvu said:


> I used JT's v3 from late November as my daily driver with nothing wrong except the known issues. I can't say the same for the newest build, though.


What's wrong with the latest build for you?


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Fulaman said:


> I used JT's v3 from late November as my daily driver with nothing wrong except the known issues. I can't say the same for the newest build, though.


I have used this ROM on v3, Build 2, and Build 3. It is smooth for a beta. There are two viable workarounds for MMS (email gateways and GOsms). Wifi tether and EasyTether work. I have not tried video playback. GPS is the best I have seen so far. Only issue in Build 3 is Network Location (for weather widgets, browser, and other apps that use location, but not GPS) is borked. I just set my location manually.


----------



## thedennisvu

Fulaman said:


> What's wrong with the latest build for you?


For me, only a few of the apps work, and I don't have the Market app on my device for some strange reason. The gapps7 file they have on the original thread doesn't help me.

EDIT: I managed to get back into ICS, but I'm still without Market or any of the Google services. The gapps_fixer in the original thread caused a bootloop, and the gapps_7 file didn't work for me for some odd reason.


----------



## Fulaman

KevinPhelps11 said:


> For me, only a few of the apps work, and I don't have the Market app on my device for some strange reason. The gapps7 file they have on the original thread doesn't help me.
> 
> EDIT: I managed to get back into ICS, but I'm still without Market or any of the Google services. The gapps_fixer in the original thread caused a bootloop, and the gapps_7 file didn't work for me for some odd reason.


I think gapps7 is supposed to include gmail, google maps, and all the default google applications.


----------



## thedennisvu

Fulaman said:


> I used Build 2, I just didn't like the Trebuchet force closes and the fact that gallery was inoperable at times. Also transitioning to and fro in the app drawer sometimes caused lag which I dislike. I prefer using default MMS app, but I guess I have no choice but to get GoSMS (which seems to only work when WIfi isn't active). I'm glad that gps locks immediately, is Google Maps still slow on ICS?
> 
> I think gapps7 is supposed to include gmail, google maps, and all the default google applications.


Upon installing gappsv7, I reboot into ICS successfully, but there's still no Google applications. I would use the Market app to re-install everything, but that's MIA too.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

thedennisvu said:


> Upon installing gappsv7, I reboot into ICS successfully, but there's still no Google applications. I would use the Market app to re-install everything, but that's MIA too.


Try wiping all three, flashing Build 3, and flashing GApps 7 all in one Recovery session (without rebooting).


----------



## thedennisvu

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Try wiping all three, flashing Build 3, and flashing GApps 7 all in one Recovery session (without rebooting).


I can't go through all in one Recovery session, because at some point in the build 3 flash, it goes straight into ICS, which was why I asked if the flash should end in ICS or CWM.

EDIT: I double flashed gappsv7. That fixed it for me.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

thedennisvu said:


> I can't go through all in one Recovery session, because at some point in the build 3 flash, it goes straight into ICS, which was why I asked if the flash should end in ICS or CWM.
> 
> EDIT: I double flashed gappsv7. That fixed it for me.


I am glad you finally got it fixed!


----------



## AirunJae

thedennisvu said:


> I reinstalled ICS build 3 with the help of the guys in the discussion thread, but still no Market app (and all the other stuff, like the Google services). I installed gapps7 (I don't see 7.1 anywhere, can someone link me?) and that didn't help. Installing gapps_fixer caused a bootloop.
> 
> EDIT: Double installing gappsv7 fixed it for me.


good to hear. I had an issue with Build 1 where it kept saying that my sd card wouldn't mount. I flashed back to stock, then flashed Build 2 and all was good.


----------



## Wyman881

I'm on the mez and currently on ICS V3. Any issues with build 3 and v7 gapps?


----------



## Special_opps

Wyman881 said:


> I'm on the mez and currently on ICS V3. Any issues with build 3 and v7 gapps?


Location services for browser is broke for some as already mentioned. It is running very smooth. I had no issues flashing. Wiped data dalvik & cache as jt suggested

Edit.. got location services working in the browser.


----------



## droidstyle

KevinPhelps11 said:


> When and where do you get status 7? I am not sure what that is.
> 
> Edit: Try this file in step 3 instead: http://www.mediafire...6x5utoca59et7o9
> 
> Edit: Actually, try this file instead: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BQM3B3CB


or just try section 3 of the guide pinned at the top of this section.


----------



## nklenchik

I keep getting android process media has stopped on build 3. Any fixes?


----------



## droidstyle

thedennisvu said:


> Forgive the noob question, but how am I supposed to go about using that file through ODIN? I have it from your original post, but since it isn't a .tar/.md5 file, I'm not quite sure how to put it into ODIN. (unless I'm not supposed to click the PDA button, but I've read to ONLY click the PDA button). Again, sorry for the noob question!


you cant... the prerooted eh03 file can only be flashed in cwm recovery because its a .zip file. You can how ever odin stock eh03 and directions can be had in section 4 of the guide pinned at the top of this section. We should really try to restrain from posting all of the "how do I flash this" questions in this thread if possible. This is starting to clog up from more consrtuctive discussion. Again there is a guide at the top of this section that exlains how do all this w/ LINKS!


----------



## Wyman881

did you have to do the MMS edits?


----------



## myjellio

Baked_Tator said:


> updated post #6 with Build 3 Edited for the mesmerize with working MMS!!!
> 
> all credit to JT for this sexy ROM!!!
> 
> i just changed the build.prop and apns-config.xml.....also edited the framework-res.apk so everything should say US Cellular insted of verizon wireless!!!


 Could you point me in the right direction to edit for cspire and working mms please!


----------



## Special_opps

Backed tator posted a mez version with all that fixed as well as changing Verizon to us cellular. Otherwise yes you will.
I just now flashed tators


----------



## Wyman881

Yeahh i just flashed tators too. When i boot it no longer says galaxys/cyanogenmod after the samsung screen is that normal?


----------



## sid8911

is there anyway u might be able to add facebook syncing to the people app?


----------



## jbr05ki

sid8911 said:


> is there anyway u might be able to add facebook syncing to the people app?


https://market.android.com/details?id=org.mots.haxsync&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5tb3RzLmhheHN5bmMiXQ..

Paid App. Does a good job! You can't manual sync though.


----------



## nklenchik

jbr05ki said:


> https://market.andro...mhheHN5bmMiXQ..
> 
> Paid App. Does a good job! You can't manual sync though.


You may just be my new best friend!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Also this sounds like a stupid question, but how do I mount my phone as a removable disk on my pc? haha

Do I have to download the Nexus S drivers?


----------



## _josh__

Big thx to jt1134 and teamhacksung etc. for this awesome build.
Hoping jt1134 doesn't mind me editing his rom.
Here is a build3 version for CSpire users with edits for working mms and eri.xml edits to say CSpire Wireless.

Download here http://db.tt/24VY8HGD

Thx again to the op for this.


----------



## monkeyzzzzz

Shinebox said:


> Yep, MMS still not working for me


That sucks, that's the only thing preventing me from enjoying this rom. I loved it, but couldn't send pic messages. I haven't tried build 3 yet.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sypherz28

All is working for me with the exception of GPS location services and the simple fact that new installs puts an icon on my home screen... I know that has nothing to do with the build but its still annoying. I'm hoping the ICS gods blesses a dev with the will to turn this off.

On the location issues I am wondering if maybe this could be related to something interfering with the radio? Reason I mention that is on Build 1 and 2 with EC09 modem I got fairly great signal and lock times with the 3G/GPS. Since I have flashed to build 3 my signal bounces back and forth from 3G to 1X randomly and the GPS starts searching during the 1X moments, mostly. My daily routine is normal and my building uses repeaters for the Verizon service which, being the IT guy here, I know they are working at peak performance.

EDIT:
A great big thank you goes out to several people that first made me feel like a noob, and secondly made the icons vanish!


----------



## nemeth2027

Special_opps said:


> Location services for browser is broke for some as already mentioned. It is running very smooth. I had no issues flashing. Wiped data dalvik & cache as jt suggested
> 
> Edit.. got location services working in the browser.


Delete


----------



## skynet11

nemeth2027 said:


> Special Oops
> 
> Did you do anything special to get location services working? Also are you on mez or fassy?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


You might want to change "Special Oops" to "Special_opps"









"Oops upside your head" - The Gap Band


----------



## samabuelsamid

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Yes. This is how I fixed my Build 3 calendar sync issue.


The gapps fixer also finally corrected the calendar sync for me too


----------



## sypherz28

has anyone successfully OC within this ROM yet?


----------



## chaoticblankness

I OC'd to 1.2 with BUILD 2 using Voltage Control in market. Seemed pretty solid, haven't repeated this with BUILD 3 since I wiped.


----------



## dablitzkrieg

I am having force closes when I try to update the su . Just an fyi. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## mwebs13

Has anyone been able to run V6 Supercharger with V3? I can't seem to get this to run w/o it going into a re-boot loop. Also has anyone been able to use SetCPU to "tweak" the settings?


----------



## sypherz28

mwebs13 said:


> Has anyone been able to run V6 Supercharger with V3? I can't seem to get this to run w/o it going into a re-boot loop. Also has anyone been able to use SetCPU to "tweak" the settings?


I have been struggling with SetCPU even with manually applying freqs. So far its a no go.


----------



## nemeth2027

Special_opps said:


> Location services for browser is broke for some as already mentioned. It is running very smooth. I had no issues flashing. Wiped data dalvik & cache as jt suggested
> 
> Edit.. got location services working in the browser.


Special Opps

How did you get it to work? I don't even have a "com.android.location" directory in data or datadata.

I tried to edit my earlier post but it wasn't working. Damn auto correct!


----------



## KevinPhelps11

dablitzkrieg said:


> I am having force closes when I try to update the su . Just an fyi. Anyone else having this issue?


I get FC as well, but it not a problem because root access is not an issue


----------



## jbreakfield

The compass isn't working for me on Build 3... accelerometer seems to be working properly, so I'm not sure what's going on? Any app that has a compass built in isn't working. For example, GPS Status & Toolbox loads up, satellites lock on almost instantly, but the compass never moves...

Is anyone else having issues with this?


----------



## AirunJae

mwebs13 said:


> Has anyone been able to run V6 Supercharger with V3? I can't seem to get this to run w/o it going into a re-boot loop. Also has anyone been able to use SetCPU to "tweak" the settings?


Was able to get V6 supercharger going, but tweaking the SetCPU settings has been a no-go here as well.


----------



## mwebs13

AirunJae said:


> Was able to get V6 supercharger going, but tweaking the SetCPU settings has been a no-go here as well.


Did you set the clean script to start on boot? I think that may be my problem. I rolled back to V2 and I am still getting the reboots??? So I am not sure what the problem is.

I am going to try and put V3 back on and just let it run and see how that goes.


----------



## nmalready

mwebs13 said:


> Has anyone been able to run V6 Supercharger with V3? I can't seem to get this to run w/o it going into a re-boot loop. Also has anyone been able to use SetCPU to "tweak" the settings?


v6 supercharger works fine for me. have you installed it on other roms? What version of v6 are you using? I'm using update 9 rc 4


----------



## exzacklyright

The lights sensitivity stuff when you're on a call don't work anymore when I updated to Build 3 (proximity sensors). So you can barely put your ear to the phone without it pressing a bunch of keys.









Also why can't I put widgets near the top of my screen?


----------



## ManOfKnight

installed build 3. CANNOT get GAPPS7 to install. I try and try through CWM but nothing. I have even reloaded Build 3 again...nothing.


----------



## sypherz28

AirunJae said:


> Was able to get V6 supercharger going, but tweaking the SetCPU settings has been a no-go here as well.


what settings would you recommend for v6?


----------



## upsidedownaaron

Quattro said:


> I tried this the other night and thought for sure that it was going to fix my boot loop problem, but unfortunately, no dice.


first 3 or 4 times i tried to install build 3 over miui i got the splashscreen permaboot. what i had to do to fix was:
1. odin back to stock
2. boot once
3. pull battery
4. odin cwm4 fixed for cm7
5. DO NOT REBOOT PHONE YET
6. 3 finger salute into new recovery
7. make sure build 2 was on sd card as well as build 3
8. boot into ics build 2. 
9. from the power button long press, boot into recovery again, not 3 finger
10. wipe data/factory reset/wipe dalvik (the usual)
11. then flash build 3. phone should stay in recovery after this install
12. flash gapps 7.1
13. reboot
14. titanium my apps back onto phone
15. profit.


----------



## upsidedownaaron

upsidedownaaron said:


> first 3 or 4 times i tried to install build 3 over miui i got the splashscreen permaboot. what i had to do to fix was:
> 1. odin back to stock
> 2. boot once
> 3. pull battery
> 4. odin cwm4 fixed for cm7
> 5. DO NOT REBOOT PHONE YET
> 6. 3 finger salute into new recovery
> 7. make sure build 2 was on sd card as well as build 3
> 8. boot into ics build 2.
> 9. from the power button long press, boot into recovery again, not 3 finger
> 10. wipe data/factory reset/wipe dalvik (the usual)
> 11. then flash build 3. phone should stay in recovery after this install
> 12. flash gapps 7.1
> 13. reboot
> 14. titanium my apps back onto phone
> 15. profit.


ps, when i odined back to "stock" i used the newest verizon gb rom with the eh03 radio. not sure if that matters. if you use an older stock rfs rom, you will have to odin either the ec09 or eh03 radio. i think.


----------



## jkconnections

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Only use the three-button method when you cannot successfully boot into ICS. If you can successfully boot ICS, hold power->Reboot->Recovery->OK. Try that and see if you can flash Gapps.


I was able to install Gapps, but the audio quality is keeping me away from using this ICS build.


----------



## ManOfKnight

Got GAPPS to install...took a third install. Weird.


----------



## thedennisvu

exzacklyright said:


> Got GAPPS to install...took a third install. Weird.


It took two installs for me.


----------



## jbowm16

(first post to rootzwiki) I saw a few pages back that someone was suggesting the 1800 mah battery from the epic 4g, I wanted to let everyone know that Ive had it in since last night with ics build 3 and its working perfectly with using and charging and for anyone wondering Ill edit in how long it lasts later today.


----------



## mwebs13

nmalready said:


> v6 supercharger works fine for me. have you installed it on other roms? What version of v6 are you using? I'm using update 9 rc 4


I am using the same version as you.


----------



## bawb3

Build 3 broke my sensors, proximity and light. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## exzacklyright

bawb3 said:


> Build 3 broke my sensors, proximity and light. Anyone else have this happen?


yep. screen never turns off during a call


----------



## KevinPhelps11

exzacklyright said:


> yep. screen never turns off during a call


Same here. I also rolled back to Build 2 because of this and the network-based location issues, but these are minor when I think about all those Trebuchet FCs... THANK YOU, JT, FOR FIXING THAT!!

Side Note: Has anyone found a way to enable the LED flash for the camera?


----------



## abcs

It seems like there are a lot of problems with this install. Is MMS working for everyone?


----------



## KevinPhelps11

abcs said:


> It seems like there are a lot of problems with this install. Is MMS working for everyone?


On Verizon, you can receive MMS messages, but sending MMS messages has not yet been fixed on ICS. There are two easy work arounds: email gateways and GOsms. I believe MMS on US Cellular and CSpire Wireless.

Other issues with Build 3:
- Proximity sensor is broken. The screen will not automatically dim when you put the phone to your head on a call. Work around: power button.
- Network-based location is broken while GPS is extremely fast. That said, apps that use your course location, such as weather widgets and the browser, will not detect your location. However, network-based location will be shown in the Maps app. Work around: set location manually for these apps.


----------



## Fulaman

KevinPhelps11 said:


> On Verizon, you can receive MMS messages, but sending MMS messages has not yet been fixed on ICS. There are two easy work arounds: email gateways and GOsms. I believe MMS on US Cellular and CSpire Wireless.
> 
> Other issues with Build 3:
> - Proximity sensor is broken. The screen will not automatically dim when you put the phone to your head on a call. Work around: power button.
> - Network-based location is broken while GPS is extremely fast. That said, apps that use your course location, such as weather widgets and the browser, will not detect your location. However, network-based location will be shown in the Maps app. Work around: set location manually for these apps.


Are you able to receive MMS while Wifi is on?


----------



## mbrulla

Has anyone else encountered the "Text Message Memory Full" error?

It disallows any new messages to come through. I've cleared cache, deleted messages...still doesn't clear.

Also, did anyone try the data/data - datadata mod from CM7 to fix the low memory issue? I didn't see that in here, either, but it might work...?


----------



## exzacklyright

Baked_Tator said:


> MOved all the stuff i was doing out of JT's thread so i didnt clog it up...please go to the link to get the battery packs and the mesmerize version of JT's sexy ROM!!!
> 
> Link : http://rootzwiki.com...-3/#entry338572
> 
> Battery Packs Work for Mesmerize, Showcase, and Fascinate!!!


Here are some pix of them


----------



## jimv2000

bawb3 said:


> Build 3 broke my sensors, proximity and light. Anyone else have this happen?


Same here.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Gmail FC issue in Build 3: The Gmail app operates flawlessly except when I exit the app with the back button, sometimes a dialog saying that Gmail has stopped pops up. This seems to happen only if I had deleted an email the backed out. I will try yo get a logcat at for the development thread later.


----------



## bawb3

Seems like my GPS won't work either. Must be the new kernel. Everything else works way better though. I'll just stay with build 3 until the next one.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

bawb3 said:


> Seems like my GPS won't work either. Must be the new kernel. Everything else works way better though. I'll just stay with build 3 until the next one.


GPS works fine for me on Build 3. It locks in less than 5 seconds.


----------



## nklenchik

exzacklyright said:


> The lights sensitivity stuff when you're on a call don't work anymore when I updated to Build 3 (proximity sensors). So you can barely put your ear to the phone without it pressing a bunch of keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also why can't I put widgets near the top of my screen?


What wallpaper is that? I'm going back and forth from GB to ICS lol and haven't really noticed it.


----------



## Jordanqkoch

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Same here. I also rolled back to Build 2 because of this and the network-based location issues, but these are minor when I think about all those Trebuchet FCs... THANK YOU, JT, FOR FIXING THAT!!
> 
> Side Note: Has anyone found a way to enable the LED flash for the camera?


The led flash works for me in all flashlight apps and camera also. I'm on build 3 with stock kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pur3vil

In build 3, My sensors were broken, And I had the gmail fc, but my MMS was working fine.

My flashlight was broken though. ( Using power control plus widget ), Didn't check any other method.

Build 3, stock kernal, and Gltich.


----------



## jbr05ki

Bubbles Live wallpaper


----------



## bawb3

Tiny flashlight +led works in ics. My GPS started working again after a reboot, weird.


----------



## thedennisvu

Occasionally on build 3, when waking the device from sleep, the touch screen and four buttons don't function. Remedy is to hit the power button (to put back to sleep), hit the power button again (to wake, but this time, the buttons only light up, screen black), hit the power button again (to put to sleep), and hit the power button again (everything works).


----------



## Jordanqkoch

pur3vil said:


> In build 3, My sensors were broken, And I had the gmail fc, but my MMS was working fine.
> 
> My flashlight was broken though. ( Using power control plus widget ), Didn't check any other method.
> 
> Build 3, stock kernal, and Gltich.


The flashlight doesn't work on my wigetsoid app. I have to use tiny flashlight.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dtroop

This is my first post and I would like to thank all the people who have put ICS together for the Mesmerize. I'm checking to see if anyone else is experiencing a "android . process.media FC" with the #3 Mesmerize mdt build? I'm new to this, so I'm not sure of the tool to record crashes, so I can only ask to see if it's a known problem or something I have done. I have searched what has been discussed and haven't seen it mentioned (unless I don't understand the lingo yet). Thanks again guys

*****As a follow up, I did two "Wipe all's" and reloaded the number # build and the force close issue has not reared it's head yet.....The old adage "RELOAD RELOAD and reload again seems to work.


----------



## syborg

After changing to usb mode I found that I could not connect to the phone via adb.

I updated my enable-usb scripts so you can return to mtp, with a working adb capability, if you like.

Load the attached via CWM.

There are three script files:
1. enable-usb (change to usb mass storage)
2. enable-mtp (change to mtp)
3. bstats (clears battery stats)

How to use:
In your terminal emulator
type su <enter>
run the script of your choosing.

All three scripts will re-boot the phone.

Enjoy.


----------



## Steve

I see a lot of people saying GPS is working but does anybody have location services working?


----------



## Angus MacGyver

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Gmail FC issue in Build 3: The Gmail app operates flawlessly except when I exit the app with the back button, sometimes a dialog saying that Gmail has stopped pops up. This seems to happen only if I had deleted an email the backed out. I will try yo get a logcat at for the development thread later.


Have those of you having trouble with gmail tried clearing data?
settings/ Apps/ All/ find Gmail and click "clear data"
This will usually fix the problem... YMMV


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Steve said:


> I see a lot of people saying GPS is working but does anybody have location services working?


It's all working for me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik

jbr05ki said:


> Bubbles Live wallpaper


Is there something I can flash via clockwork to get that on gingerbread? I tried build 3 but I still prefer cm7 for now


----------



## syborg

Steve said:


> I see a lot of people saying GPS is working but does anybody have location services working?


My location services only work when I have a GPS fix. For instance Yelp doesn't know where I am unless I turn on GPS.


----------



## nmalready

upsidedownaaron said:


> first 3 or 4 times i tried to install build 3 over miui i got the splashscreen permaboot. what i had to do to fix was:
> 1. odin back to stock
> 2. boot once
> 3. pull battery
> 4. odin cwm4 fixed for cm7
> 5. DO NOT REBOOT PHONE YET
> 6. 3 finger salute into new recovery
> 7. make sure build 2 was on sd card as well as build 3
> 8. boot into ics build 2.
> 9. from the power button long press, boot into recovery again, not 3 finger
> 10. wipe data/factory reset/wipe dalvik (the usual)
> 11. then flash build 3. phone should stay in recovery after this install
> 12. flash gapps 7.1
> 13. reboot
> 14. titanium my apps back onto phone
> 15. profit.


do you wipe before step 8 installing build 2?


----------



## upsidedownaaron

nmalready said:


> do you wipe before step 8 installing build 2?


i think so.


----------



## durango99

nospam2k said:


> I am not trying to negate your work but the wifi tether app does work if you set the device profile to the GSM Galaxy Nexus. It also helps if you do not check Remember on the SuperUser pop up dialog.


I'm wondering if nospam is actually talking about the stock wifi tethering in ics and fixing it by editing the iptables configuration.

Thanks for the info nospam, will have to test it out

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baked_Tator

exzacklyright said:


> Here are some pix of them


and yes...these batteries work on the fascinate version too!!!


----------



## sheradrax

does anyone know how to enable unit.d for scripts?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sendan

sheradrax said:


> does anyone know how to enable unit.d for scripts?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


To my knowlege, init.d is already enabled in the kernel. You may have to make the actual init.d folder in /etc though.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

Does anyone have Data Usage for mobile data in the settings working? I've never had it register any usage for mobile data but it works for wifi usage. In the meantime Onavo has been working all right.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

pur3vil said:


> In build 3, My sensors were broken, And I had the gmail fc, but my MMS was working fine.
> 
> My flashlight was broken though. ( Using power control plus widget ), Didn't check any other method.
> 
> Build 3, stock kernal, and Gltich.


You can't have the stock kernel AND Glitch. Only one kernel at a time please!

Flashlight is confirmed working on Build 3 with "Tiny Flashlight + LED." Camera LED flash is working if you set it to "auto". Setting the flash to "on" doesn't work.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

NoHolidaysForAHooker said:


> Does anyone have Data Usage for mobile data in the settings working? I've never had it register any usage for mobile data but it works for wifi usage. In the meantime Onavo has been working all right.


No data usage in settings for me. I use they Verizon app. Look back. I posted a link to it somewhere.


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

KevinPhelps11 said:


> No data usage in settings for me. I use they Verizon app. Look back. I posted a link to it somewhere.


I've been using MyVerizon too but it doesn't show specific app usage like Data Usage or Onavo do. I'm just hoping it gets fixed soon because there's a disparity in what the Verizon and Onavo apps are telling me my data usage are and I'm curious if it's more accurate since it's coded in the ROM itself as opposed to a third-party app.


----------



## exzacklyright

Sensors don't work, mms doesn't work.

Tried glitch and it only got me into a big boot loop so I'll just stick with the stock kernel. Other than that i find it pretty smooth. 720p playback is useless for how much it would drain the battery.


----------



## exzacklyright

Also i wish you could get rid of that permanent search bar space. It's useless since you can just press the search soft key instead.

Another bug: when you disable auto rotation in trebuchet it doesn't turn it off. You have to do it in display settings


----------



## LeoSolaris

I am a bit screwed at the moment.

I decided to try out ICS on my fascinate this morning, so after a bit of searching, I went with this one simply because it will be CM9. I am coming from MIUI, so I booted into recover, backed up, and cleared everything. I did both the data clear and the factory reset clear before proceeding.

I updated from the zip like a normal ROM, and it went to checking. It flickered once, then rebooted into recovery, though the back ground was different. (Ok, an update or change to the recovery before proceeding, that's fine.)

I waited a bit, it went to the second step, then restarted again. This time I got the boot animation, which is pretty cool... but it just kept looping the animation.

I waited for about 30 minutes, just to be safe, then battery pulled. I tried to restart into recovery, but it wouldn't. All it did was sit on the Samsung screen for a few seconds, then restart and load the boot animation, which just loops forever.

Is there a way to get into the recovery boot and reinstall the ROM? I am thinking I may have to go buy a new cord to connect to my laptop, but I am not even sure that would work. (Old one was eaten by the cat.)

Hopefully someone can help be out before the end of the year! lol

Thank you.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

LeoSolaris, look back a few pages. I posted a step-by-step. Basically, you need to Odin stock and Clockwork 4, wipe all three, and flash ICS.


----------



## jbreakfield

exzacklyright said:


> Also i wish you could get rid of that permanent search bar space. It's useless since you can just press the search soft key instead.


This isn't a bug.

System Settings-Trebuchet-Homescreen-uncheck "Enable persistent search bar"


----------



## HardcorePooka

mbrulla said:


> Also, did anyone try the data/data - datadata mod from CM7 to fix the low memory issue? I didn't see that in here, either, but it might work...?


It should, in theory, work. I've used this mod on all the ICS builds jt & teamhacksung have done just because.


----------



## Jordanqkoch

KevinPhelps11 said:


> You can't have the stock kernel AND Glitch. Only one kernel at a time please!
> 
> Flashlight is confirmed working on Build 3 with "Tiny Flashlight + LED." Camera LED flash is working if you set it to "auto". Setting the flash to "on" doesn't work.


My flash works when set to on.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## exzacklyright

jbreakfield said:


> This isn't a bug.
> 
> System Settings-Trebuchet-Homescreen-uncheck "Enable persistent search bar"


you uncheck it and the space is still there as if the bar is still there. it is a bug.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Jordanqkoch said:


> My flash works when set to on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Hmmm. Interesting. Oh, well. I got it to work. I don't care anymore... lol


----------



## LeoSolaris

KevinPhelps11 said:


> LeoSolaris, look back a few pages. I posted a step-by-step. Basically, you need to Odin stock and Clockwork 4, wipe all three, and flash ICS.


Thank you! I did miss the post about it. Oddly enough, it took a very long time for it to go into download mode. I was starting to become extremely concerned about it.

I am poking at it, and i have to get my linux box to see it, but I should be fine now, thank you for your help, and the great tut!


----------



## nospam2k

KevinPhelps11 said:


> I am not trying to negate your work but the wifi tether app does work if you set the device profile to the GSM Galaxy Nexus. It also helps if you do not check Remember on the SuperUser pop up dialog.


Thanks for that! I tried every app I could find for WIFI tether and they all seem to have the same problem. That GSM Galaxy Nexus profile was the key. I tried some other profiles and got the same error messages. I'm sure it's because the other profiles are not ICS aware. Thanks again, that definitely works. (I would hope to see the built in tether fixed though







)


----------



## droidstyle

nospam2k said:


> Thanks for that! I tried every app I could find for WIFI tether and they all seem to have the same problem. That GSM Galaxy Nexus profile was the key. I tried some other profiles and got the same error messages. I'm sure it's because the other profiles are not ICS aware. Thanks again, that definitely works. (I would hope to see the built in tether fixed though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


wifi tether does work...I posted the fix and link in the section where you should be posting this question!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11849-discussion-teamhacksungs-ics-port-for-fascinate-build-1/page__view__findpost__p__326318


----------



## jbreakfield

exzacklyright said:


> you uncheck it and the space is still there as if the bar is still there. it is a bug.


Space is usable for me. Turning off the search bar just spreads out the grid a little more. I suppose if you consider having a 4 x 4 grid available a bug, then it's a bug.

Switch to NovaLauncher


----------



## icsTHISb

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071

Nova launcher link!


----------



## wizang

LeoSolaris said:


> I am a bit screwed at the moment.
> 
> I decided to try out ICS on my fascinate this morning, so after a bit of searching, I went with this one simply because it will be CM9. I am coming from MIUI, so I booted into recover, backed up, and cleared everything. I did both the data clear and the factory reset clear before proceeding.
> 
> I updated from the zip like a normal ROM, and it went to checking. It flickered once, then rebooted into recovery, though the back ground was different. (Ok, an update or change to the recovery before proceeding, that's fine.)
> 
> I waited a bit, it went to the second step, then restarted again. This time I got the boot animation, which is pretty cool... but it just kept looping the animation.
> 
> I waited for about 30 minutes, just to be safe, then battery pulled. I tried to restart into recovery, but it wouldn't. All it did was sit on the Samsung screen for a few seconds, then restart and load the boot animation, which just loops forever.
> 
> Is there a way to get into the recovery boot and reinstall the ROM? I am thinking I may have to go buy a new cord to connect to my laptop, but I am not even sure that would work. (Old one was eaten by the cat.)
> 
> Hopefully someone can help be out before the end of the year! lol
> 
> Thank you.


Sounds like you need to boot into download mode and odin EH03 or something. Not sure how it all happened, but starting from scratch usually will fixed borked flashes..

EDIT: and how do you charge your phone? if you use the one that came with it, just take the usb cable off the charger and use that, no need to buy another.


----------



## repilce

Did you flash build 2 before build 3? I ran into the endless samsung screen booting trying to flash 3. I then flashed build 2, it did get stuck it seemed after rebooting during the "checking bml/mtd" stage. so I pulled the battery, 3 fingered boot into recovery then flashed 2 again and away it went. I let 2 boot once, then turned off, 3 fingered back into recovery.. flashed 3 and it's working like a charm for me.

daily driver now


----------



## Fulaman

How is the gallery working now and MMS?


----------



## scndmdw

Can someone link to the download to the working CWM?


----------



## cyonsinn

Build 3's running smooth no more gallery FC's for me but screen doesnt turn on when you pull the phone from your face during a call. not an issue just gotta hit the power button but minor inconvenience.

And anyone who's BLN isn't working just reboot and it works again.


----------



## nospam2k

droidstyle said:


> wifi tether does work...I posted the fix and link in the section where you should be posting this question!
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__326318


I appreciate the reply but your link is back into build 1 and this is a build 3 issue. Also, I'm referring to the built in hotspot app not the add on. As I said, that does work.


----------



## tgulch22

My sensors work just fine with the screen turning off when against my face and back on when I take it away. Flash works on camera in on or auto. GPS works great.

Only problems are the MMS and location services, and I used to use barnacle for my wifi tether, but that doesnt work with this. I also have not had any force closes.

I had Jt's version 3 running as my daily driver before and then went to the Charge, I used it for two weeks and am back on the fascinate with this ICS and love it. The charge was just way way too slow. I dont like hitting an app and then waiting 2 seconds for it to start up.


----------



## sid8911

here is a website you can look into for little fixes http://icspapercuts.tumblr.com/


----------



## bigwilly90210

upsidedownaaron said:


> first 3 or 4 times i tried to install build 3 over miui i got the splashscreen permaboot. what i had to do to fix was:
> 1. odin back to stock
> 2. boot once
> 3. pull battery
> 4. odin cwm4 fixed for cm7
> 5. DO NOT REBOOT PHONE YET
> 6. 3 finger salute into new recovery
> 7. make sure build 2 was on sd card as well as build 3
> 8. boot into ics build 2.
> 9. from the power button long press, boot into recovery again, not 3 finger
> 10. wipe data/factory reset/wipe dalvik (the usual)
> 11. then flash build 3. phone should stay in recovery after this install
> 12. flash gapps 7.1
> 13. reboot
> 14. titanium my apps back onto phone
> 15. profit.


Thanks so much man! It was driving me insane!!!! Anybody know just what causing this weird install issue? It was a major pain in the butt to figure out. 
Also of note, odin to stock > boot > pull battery> odin cw fixed for cm7 > 3 finger recovery > cm7 > reboot ecovery from cm7 > ICS build 3 did NOT work. Only flashing build 2 instead of cm7 worked. Weird. Love the onscreen button mod, even if it is unnecessary.


----------



## thedoman

Anyone tell me how to or if you can turn off backlight notifications. Sorry if this has been asked in the 840+ posts.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

thedoman said:


> Anyone tell me how to or if you can turn off backlight notifications. Sorry if this has been asked in the 840+ posts.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


In system settings, go to Display and uncheck Pulse Notification Light


----------



## Skyeclad

Fulaman said:


> It actually went away when the low storage notification went away, Thanks Though!


This happens to me all the time. My cache fills up and I can't connet to Google Services until I wipe the cache and reboot. I've been using Cache+ manually but since Build 3 it seems to be working automatically. With that being said, for some reason I still get the storage full warning and loss of Google Services. I have to reboot and wipe cache to restore services. I moved apps to my SD card and set GMail to 4 days sync. What else can I do?


----------



## sageDieu

I can pretty much confirm that the wiping of /boot when you get the recovery boot loop (phone randomly reboots into recovery, then if you reboot just goes back into recovery no matter what).

I just had it happen to me again, it's like the sixth time now. Knew I wasn't gonna get out of it without Odin as I had tried many times before. I made a backup with the broken boot (backed up from where it was right there, not booting) and then made sure wiping boot and reflashing stuff didn't work. Nothing worked. Odined all the way back,flashed all my stuff, booted fine. Rebooted into recovery again and restored from the backup.

Here's where it pretty much confirmed it for me that the bootloop doesn't have anything to do with boot.img or wiping boot or anything: when I restored from the backup of the broken one, it said "erasing boot image... restoring boot..."

Therefore restoring me back to the boot.img that did not work. Finished the backup, hit reboot system now, and the phone booted perfectly fine.

Do I need better proof than that? This issue is something else, we aren't looking in the right place. Problem is, I have no idea where to look. This has happened to me 6 or 7 times starting with build 1, and each time it's been something different. Sometimes it happens when the battery dies, sometimes it happens when the phone is playing a game and it reboots, sometimes it happens when I'm playing music, sometimes it happens when the phone is locked and not doing anything.

What now?









Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## js1n3m

Anyone else notice the little surprise JT and team put into the 'Water' live wallpaper?


----------



## mentose457

js1n3m said:


> Anyone else notice the little surprise JT and team put into the 'Water' live wallpaper?


I'm no stoner but doesn't weed have 7 points?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shag_on_e

mentose457 said:


> I'm no stoner but doesn't weed have 7 points?
> 
> It can have five, seven, or nine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## _josh__

Lmao. Live water wallpaper ftw.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## apeasley

Hi Guys,
Not sure if this is the spot for me to ask for help or not. But I was running CM7 before I attempted to flash the latest build of the ICS Port. So I thought it was installing fine, but then it is stuck on the multi-color screen flashing. Did I do something wrong? What are my next steps?

alex


----------



## larryp1962

apeasley said:


> Hi Guys,
> Not sure if this is the spot for me to ask for help or not. But I was running CM7 before I attempted to flash the latest build of the ICS Port. So I thought it was installing fine, but then it is stuck on the multi-color screen flashing. Did I do something wrong? What are my next steps?
> 
> alex


Same thing happens to me,,my sd card (16gb class20 has worked for the earlier alphalulz ics and pool party and miui. But when i try and flash build 2 it will flash but when i go into recovery and try and flash build 3 it boot loops on same screen you described.

Im thinking it must be the sd card... Ive got a class10 sd card coming

Sorry if i posted in the wrong place too.

You will have to flash back to stock and start over :/


----------



## jimv2000

dbsavage said:


> Anybody else notice that in the app manager to see the "all" programs tab you need to be in landscape? If not you only see downloaded, running, and on sdcard programs.


You can swipe the tabs to the left with your finger.


----------



## sefirosu

SO I just got this phone today since my mom wanted my old DX instead of this phone. Amazing!! I can't believe how awesome the ROM is. I compare it to my Nexus and it Ninja'd my mind! Nice job. Now I have an awesome MP3 player with all my games and ICS!!!!


----------



## hank3fan

apeasley said:


> Hi Guys,
> Not sure if this is the spot for me to ask for help or not. But I was running CM7 before I attempted to flash the latest build of the ICS Port. So I thought it was installing fine, but then it is stuck on the multi-color screen flashing. Did I do something wrong? What are my next steps?
> 
> alex


 it's not. Read 2nd paragraph of OP.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjobber69

apeasley said:


> Same thing happens to me,,my sd card (16gb class20 has worked for the earlier alphalulz ics and pool party and miui. But when i try and flash build 2 it will flash but when i go into recovery and try and flash build 3 it boot loops on same screen you described.
> 
> Im thinking it must be the sd card... Ive got a class10 sd card coming
> 
> Sorry if i posted in the wrong place too.
> 
> You will have to flash back to stock and start over :/


Odin and start fresh than-Flash build 2 than build 3.....profit


----------



## larryp1962

bigjobber69 said:


> Odin and start fresh than-Flash build 2 than build 3.....profit


Ive tried that at least four times.

Im gonna try again when my class10 sd card comes in this week


----------



## Fulaman

larryp1962 said:


> Ive tried that at least four times.
> 
> Im gonna try again when my class10 sd card comes in this week


I agree the sdCard does play a huge role. When I had a Sandisk 32gb class 4 I had so many problems installing ROMS. I'm using a PNY 32gb class 10 now and having no problem what so ever. I think you will see a difference once you get your microSD card.


----------



## justinb86qc

Anyone else having issues with phone calls on build 3? the phone keeps ringing sometimes throughout the phone call. Speaker function during calls is basically useless as well, it causes a massive echo, and the people I'm talking to can't hear me.

I'm also having issues with GPS not working even in Maps app.


----------



## js1n3m

justinb86qc said:


> Anyone else having issues with phone calls on build 3? the phone keeps ringing sometimes throughout the phone call. Speaker function during calls is basically useless as well, it causes a massive echo, and the people I'm talking to can't hear me.
> 
> I'm also having issues with GPS not working even in Maps app.


All well known issues except GPS which works in build 3.


----------



## jthompson0019

Check to see if your system is mounted prior to flashing. I had a hard time going from miui to this ics.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## apeasley

So I just flashed build 2 and booted up fine. But I when I try to touch the android to begin, it gives me "unfortunately, setup wizard, has stopped" ? Wipe and re-flash?


----------



## droidstyle

Not trying to be the forum popo but damn...how many times does somebody need to keep saying this...if you have a bug with logcat or pastebin then post here, if not POST IN THE DISCUSSION THREAD!


----------



## droidstyle

apeasley said:


> So I just flashed build 2 and booted up fine. But I when I try to touch the android to begin, it gives me "unfortunately, setup wizard, has stopped" ? Wipe and re-flash?


Yes wipe all three front to back and reflash...


----------



## bawoo

Is this the original version of ICS that AOSP Extreme Alphalulz got it from? Because I flashed AOSP's ICS (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9687-rom-aosp-ics-extreme-alphalulz-v2-1118/) and was wondering if I could just flash Build 3 from CWM?

If not, do I need to go back to CM7 or stock to get to Build 3?

Thanks


----------



## sid8911

bawoo said:


> Is this the original version of ICS that AOSP Extreme Alphalulz got it from? Because I flashed AOSP's ICS (http://rootzwiki.com...halulz-v2-1118/) and was wondering if I could just flash Build 3 from CWM?
> 
> If not, do I need to go back to CM7 or stock to get to Build 3?
> 
> Thanks


you can go back to stock with repartitioning and then flash directly worked for me
hope it helps


----------



## bawoo

sid8911 said:


> you can go back to stock with repartitioning and then flash directly worked for me
> hope it helps


I can't just wipe data + caches and be good?

How do I go about "repartitioning"? My previous ROM was PowerWashGB and I loved it, but needed some ICS goodness...so then AOSPs and TeamHacksungs are completely different?


----------



## sageDieu

guys, move it to the discussion thread please. this is for bug reports only.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## sageDieu

Love how my post about a major issue that took me a very long time to research, test and write about was completely ignored because weed

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Brosophocles

Everyone loves weed man. What can ya do?


----------



## KeithN

sageDieu said:


> I can pretty much confirm that the wiping of /boot when you get the recovery boot loop (phone randomly reboots into recovery, then if you reboot just goes back into recovery no matter what).
> 
> I just had it happen to me again, it's like the sixth time now. Knew I wasn't gonna get out of it without Odin as I had tried many times before. I made a backup with the broken boot (backed up from where it was right there, not booting) and then made sure wiping boot and reflashing stuff didn't work. Nothing worked. Odined all the way back,flashed all my stuff, booted fine. Rebooted into recovery again and restored from the backup.
> 
> Here's where it pretty much confirmed it for me that the bootloop doesn't have anything to do with boot.img or wiping boot or anything: when I restored from the backup of the broken one, it said "erasing boot image... restoring boot..."
> 
> Therefore restoring me back to the boot.img that did not work. Finished the backup, hit reboot system now, and the phone booted perfectly fine.
> 
> Do I need better proof than that? This issue is something else, we aren't looking in the right place. Problem is, I have no idea where to look. This has happened to me 6 or 7 times starting with build 1, and each time it's been something different. Sometimes it happens when the battery dies, sometimes it happens when the phone is playing a game and it reboots, sometimes it happens when I'm playing music, sometimes it happens when the phone is locked and not doing anything.
> 
> What now?
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


I've noticed the same exact thing. Maybe a kernel issue or something? 
Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## sageDieu

Well in the 6 or so times it has happened, it's been 3 on the stock kernel and 3 on glitch.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## bawoo

Is this the original version of ICS that AOSP Extreme Alphalulz got it from? Because I flashed AOSP's ICS (http://rootzwiki.com...halulz-v2-1118/) and was wondering if I could just flash Build 3 from CWM?

If not, do I need to go back to CM7 or stock to get to Build 3?

I can't just wipe data + caches and be good?

How do I go about "repartitioning"? My previous ROM was PowerWashGB and I loved it, but needed some ICS goodness...so then AOSPs and TeamHacksungs are completely different?


----------



## puk3n

bawoo said:


> Is this the original version of ICS that AOSP Extreme Alphalulz got it from? Because I flashed AOSP's ICS (http://rootzwiki.com...halulz-v2-1118/) and was wondering if I could just flash Build 3 from CWM?
> 
> If not, do I need to go back to CM7 or stock to get to Build 3?
> 
> I can't just wipe data + caches and be good?
> First off: make a nandroid back up!
> rather than play around with what might work or not, this will take out the guessing game! also there plenty posted about these versions of ICS on ROOTZ so please dont hesitate to read up.
> 
> How do I go about "repartitioning"? My previous ROM was PowerWashGB and I loved it, but needed some ICS goodness...so then AOSPs and TeamHacksungs are completely different?


 if you want to run this latest build. which is build 3 for the mesmerize. use Odin to go back to stock. make sure you check the "repartition" checkbox,,,.
After you flash stock rom. flash gingerbread EH09. root it and use cWm for CM7, its blue recovery. assuming you have (ICS build#2 on your SD Card) flash that first.
Then once you boot into ICS use the powerbutton only to soft boot into cWm, then flash ICS Build#3, then gappsV7..Hope this answers your question/ s


----------



## sageDieu

uh.... I flashed straight from build 2 to build 3, didn't wipe anything, not even dalvik. flashed build 3, gapps 7, glitch pre4 and a battery mod in one recovery session.


----------



## skynet11

sageDieu said:


> uh.... I flashed straight from build 2 to build 3, didn't wipe anything, not even dalvik. flashed build 3, gapps 7, glitch pre4 and a battery mod in one recovery session.


Yeah, if you're already on ICS, you should be able to simply flash build 3









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## KeithN

sageDieu said:


> Well in the 6 or so times it has happened, it's been 3 on the stock kernel and 3 on glitch.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


I just started using glitch after the softkeys were fixed. I had issues with it before so I haven't been on it long enough to see it yet. Hopefully knowing that wiping doesn't help and backups can be restored and still boot, will help some one with a little more knowledge narrow it down.


----------



## upsidedownaaron

KeithN said:


> I just started using glitch after the softkeys were fixed. I had issues with it before so I haven't been on it long enough to see it yet. Hopefully knowing that wiping doesn't help and backups can be restored and still boot, will help some one with a little more knowledge narrow it down.


i feel stupid asking this, but i can't figure out where to actually get the glitch kernel. is it only available on irc? i downloaded the paid updater from the market if that helps anything.


----------



## 4FatSno

upsidedownaaron said:


> i feel stupid asking this, but i can't figure out where to actually get the glitch kernel. is it only available on irc? i downloaded the paid updater from the market if that helps anything.


Here you go:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1252871

Edit: check out post #2786

sent from outerspace


----------



## cking10304

Reading is a lost art...especially when it comes to discussion threads


----------



## malice9999

Just wanted to say that BUILD 3 has been fantastic for me. Super *fast* and *rock solid*. Installed BUILD 3 and gapps7 via zip directly on top of BUILD 2. When it came back up, Gmail and Email were missing. I did a reset/wipe, re-installed gapps7 and it's been perfect since.

This will be my daily driver, at least until Motorola starts pushing ICS updates (I do miss my notification LED and front-facing camera, but those are hardware complaints)


----------



## kuronosan

Tried to do a search on this topic, but no avail. Is anyone else having issues using *228? Every time I dial to activate the phone it won't do it. The call drops before completion and then I lose service until I reboot.


----------



## kuronosan

Two issues I have encountered:

1) Adding Gallery photos as a widget forces a soft reboot of the phone after cropping the photo.

2) Cannot for the life of me activate/update roaming using *228. Every time it dials in and begins it drops the call before it completes and service is lost until the phone is rebooted.


----------



## jbr05ki

kuronosan said:


> Tried to do a search on this topic, but no avail. Is anyone else having issues using *228? Every time I dial to activate the phone it won't do it. The call drops before completion and then I lose service until I reboot.


Try *22899


----------



## big_limits

bawoo said:


> I can't just wipe data + caches and be good?
> 
> How do I go about "repartitioning"? My previous ROM was PowerWashGB and I loved it, but needed some ICS goodness...so then AOSPs and TeamHacksungs are completely different?


ANDROID DEBUGGING BRIDGE... BML Vs MTD... ANDROID OPEN SOURCE.... REPARTITION... NEXUS DRIVERS Vs... IF you do not know how to repartion and why/wen doing so would be needed or know about the other things listed to start, Stick with BML/TOUCHWIZ cuz AOSP isn't a developer.... do some reading please

This will be my only post other than a logcat. swear


----------



## Gunnermike53

kuronosan said:


> Two issues I have encountered:
> 
> 1) Adding Gallery photos as a widget forces a soft reboot of the phone after cropping the photo.
> 
> 2) Cannot for the life of me activate/update roaming using *228. Every time it dials in and begins it drops the call before it completes and service is lost until the phone is rebooted.


logcat???


----------



## kuronosan

jbr05ki said:


> Try *22899


That's what I am doing.


----------



## bawoo

big_limits said:


> ANDROID DEBUGGING BRIDGE... BML Vs MTD... ANDROID OPEN SOURCE.... REPARTITION... NEXUS DRIVERS Vs... IF you do not know how to repartion and why/wen doing so would be needed or know about the other things listed to start, Stick with BML/TOUCHWIZ cuz AOSP isn't a developer.... do some reading please
> 
> This will be my only post other than a logcat. swear


I'm sorry that I am not as well versed in Android Hackery as you might be, but that's why I read many different forums to see what is the best course of action for me to take. I don't want a $200 Paper Weight and HAD to ask this question because of my lack of knowledge and understanding of TeamHacksung's ICS and AOSP's ICS.

There isn't any need for the haughtiness nor disrespect in your answer; it doesn't help anyone else that might have the same problem/question. I'm not a complete noob and I CAN read, obviously, if I was able to flash ICS to my Fascinate. Please stop being a troll and just try to help the community because you do know more; so you could educate, not become irate.


----------



## hank3fan

I've been having issues with GPS(won't lock). It seems that most of you guys are not. I've reflashed 3 times now and three problem still persists. I've also re-downloaded the zip just to make sure I didn't get a bad download. Is there anything I can do, or do I need to wait for next release. Other than that this ROM is great. Running glitch btw, not sure if that would affect it or not.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet11

bawoo said:


> Please stop being a troll and just try to help the community because you do know more; so you could educate, not become irate.


Hey, that rhymed







Seriously, though, check out Section 3 of droidstyle's guide here: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...Rom/cwm-Recovery/root/or-Going-Back-To-Stock.. Also, when searching for answers to your questions in the future, remember to also look through the stickies









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## bigwilly90210

hank3fan said:


> I've been having issues with GPS(won't lock). It seems that most of you guys are not. I've reflashed 3 times now and three problem still persists. I've also re-downloaded the zip just to make sure I didn't get a bad download. Is there anything I can do, or do I need to wait for next release. Other than that this ROM is great. Running glitch btw, not sure if that would affect it or not.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I'm running glitch v14 pre4 and I've had no issues with gps and I've been driving around Oklahoma City all day. Decent battery too btw, for how hard I've been pushing it. My wife is getting a haircut so I'm trolling the forums. Haha. Haven't even used an app that uses coarse location services so I can't comment on that. I have my weather widget using a set location though...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11

hank3fan said:


> I've been having issues with GPS(won't lock). It seems that most of you guys are not. I've reflashed 3 times now and three problem still persists. I've also re-downloaded the zip just to make sure I didn't get a bad download. Is there anything I can do, or do I need to wait for next release. Other than that this ROM is great. Running glitch btw, not sure if that would affect it or not.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Try the GPS Test app from the Market? Perhaps that will at least give you more detailed information about your issue... Otherwise, you can always re-flash the EH03 modem (notice I did not say the ROM) in Odin and see if that helps (again, the GPS Test app can give you a point of comparison).

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## hank3fan

skynet11 said:


> Try the GPS Test app from the Market? Perhaps that will at least give you more detailed information about your issue... Otherwise, you can always re-flash the EH03 modem (notice I did not say the ROM) in Odin and see if that helps (again, the GPS Test app can give you a point of comparison).
> 
> Terminators run on Android...


 didn't think about the modem--thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## upsidedownaaron

so my phone has been running build 3 for several days flawlessly. last night i flashed the glitch kernel. it ran well for several hours then went into the sleep of death. i did the 3 finger salute (probably a mistake) and it vibrated a few times and booted into recovery. but then it would only boot right back into recovery. so i went through the whole rebuild process of odining back to stock and no matter what i did i could not get build 3 to boot. i could get build 2 to flash and boot fine. but every time i would flash v3, it would either get stuck in splash screen or just boot into recovery. i have done all of the obvious steps. including making sure system was mounted etc.

the only thing i come up with is that somehow the sd card won't work. i tried loading from 2 different sd cards from different downloaded v3 files. same result. but both sd cards are class 2. i used to have a class 4, but that card had nothing but problems in this phone.

if there is something obvious i am missing, i would appreciate it. you can see the steps i used previously to get v3 to load the first time in a previous post here. but that is no longer working.


----------



## cueball19826

Is anyone else having the issue with the screen not turning off when bringing the phone to their face?


----------



## bigjobber69

hank3fan said:


> Is anyone else having the issue with the screen not turning off when bringing the phone to their face?


NO


----------



## hank3fan

Just had to clear cache. Now I get instant lock indoors. Awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## big_limits

upsidedownaaron said:


> so my phone has been running build 3 for several days flawlessly. last night i flashed the glitch kernel. it ran well for several hours then went into the sleep of death. i did the 3 finger salute (probably a mistake) and it vibrated a few times and booted into recovery. but then it would only boot right back into recovery. so i went through the whole rebuild process of odining back to stock and no matter what i did i could not get build 3 to boot. i could get build 2 to flash and boot fine. but every time i would flash v3, it would either get stuck in splash screen or just boot into recovery. i have done all of the obvious steps. including making sure system was mounted etc.
> 
> the only thing i come up with is that somehow the sd card won't work. i tried loading from 2 different sd cards from different downloaded v3 files. same result. but both sd cards are class 2. i used to have a class 4, but that card had nothing but problems in this phone.
> 
> if there is something obvious i am missing, i would appreciate it. you can see the steps i used previously to get v3 to load the first time in a previous post here. but that is no longer working.


was having similar issue.. the only way i could get v3 to boot was to flash an alphalulz build then flash v3. Don't ask me why


----------



## big_limits

bawoo said:


> I'm sorry that I am not as well versed in Android Hackery as you might be, but that's why I read many different forums to see what is the best course of action for me to take. I don't want a $200 Paper Weight and HAD to ask this question because of my lack of knowledge and understanding of TeamHacksung's ICS and AOSP's ICS.
> 
> There isn't any need for the haughtiness nor disrespect in your answer; it doesn't help anyone else that might have the same problem/question. I'm not a complete noob and I CAN read, obviously, if I was able to flash ICS to my Fascinate. Please stop being a troll and just try to help the community because you do know more; so you could educate, not become irate.


Not being a troll at all. If you are playing around with MTD roms, especially experimental builds, you should have a good knowledge of the items i listed.(in caps to express importance nothing more). If you do not then you may find yourself in a hole that you don't know how to get yourself out of. Then you are going to expect people to spend their time bailing you out. you are your own person and can do what you want, but you can do your part " to help the community" and learn these things.

_If I'm not speaking the truth or outta line... someone else please let me know_

_AOSP_
_http://source.android.com/index.html_

_Repartitioning ETC>>_
_http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/_

_ADB_
_http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=879701_

_just for starters_


----------



## suppliesidejesus

bawoo said:


> I'm sorry that I am not as well versed in Android Hackery as you might be, but that's why I read many different forums to see what is the best course of action for me to take. I don't want a $200 Paper Weight and HAD to ask this question because of my lack of knowledge and understanding of TeamHacksung's ICS and AOSP's ICS.
> 
> There isn't any need for the haughtiness nor disrespect in your answer; it doesn't help anyone else that might have the same problem/question. I'm not a complete noob and I CAN read, obviously, if I was able to flash ICS to my Fascinate. Please stop being a troll and just try to help the community because you do know more; so you could educate, not become irate.


Your tears are delicious.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## lt.anthonydelgado

i've been reading through all the pages in this discussion thread... And I apologize if this has been brought up already, but I am now on build 3 and speaker volume is EXTREMELY low during calls.... I have it up on maximum and voodoo control only has settings for the headset. The volume is completely useless on both the loudspeaker as well as earpiece.


----------



## Fulaman

How is MMS with Wifi on?


----------



## upsidedownaaron

big_limits said:


> was having similar issue.. the only way i could get v3 to boot was to flash an alphalulz build then flash v3. Don't ask me why


i will try that next.


----------



## sageDieu

Is anyone else having sync issues? Figured I'd ask here before reporting a bug... I'm on the Mesmerize build 3, glitch pre4, gapps v7... my contacts and gmail sync are both broken. I get random gapps force closes, and none of my contacts will download. Every couple of hours my messaging force closes while I'm texting someone, and when I open it again my messages are all deleted. Not really sure what to do to fix it though, idk what the problem is exactly. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue..

Before you ask, i have tried flashing gapps fixer, newer gapps, reflashing rom and fixing permissions, Nothing worked.


----------



## cj1171

anyone have any luck figuring out the issue with location services on BUILD 3? Otherwise it's friggin fantastic...


----------



## sarkozy

cj1171 said:


> anyone have any luck figuring out the issue with location services on BUILD 3? Otherwise it's friggin fantastic...


Eh, it's most likely something to do with the kernel merge. The original Samsung GB leak had the same issue. Oddly enough, Google Maps locates me fine using the coarse tower location method and gps. For anything else though, the location services are borked unless GPS is on.


----------



## upsidedownaaron

suppliesidejesus said:


> Your tears are delicious.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


that made me laugh a bunch.


----------



## upsidedownaaron

upsidedownaaron said:


> so my phone has been running build 3 for several days flawlessly. last night i flashed the glitch kernel. it ran well for several hours then went into the sleep of death. i did the 3 finger salute (probably a mistake) and it vibrated a few times and booted into recovery. but then it would only boot right back into recovery. so i went through the whole rebuild process of odining back to stock and no matter what i did i could not get build 3 to boot. i could get build 2 to flash and boot fine. but every time i would flash v3, it would either get stuck in splash screen or just boot into recovery. i have done all of the obvious steps. including making sure system was mounted etc.
> 
> the only thing i come up with is that somehow the sd card won't work. i tried loading from 2 different sd cards from different downloaded v3 files. same result. but both sd cards are class 2. i used to have a class 4, but that card had nothing but problems in this phone.
> 
> if there is something obvious i am missing, i would appreciate it. you can see the steps i used previously to get v3 to load the first time in a previous post here. but that is no longer working.


i got it boot into build 3. turns out for some reason system "unmounts" itself after the install. i had to mount system on install and then remount system on first bootup. now trying to restore from the nandroid i made before i installed glitch. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## fowlman511

kuronosan said:


> Tried to do a search on this topic, but no avail. Is anyone else having issues using *228? Every time I dial to activate the phone it won't do it. The call drops before completion and then I lose service until I reboot.


Create a contact entry using

*228,,,,,,,,,, 2

The (,) are pauses. Dial the contact and it will automatically enter #2 after 10 pauses even though the keyboard never comes up.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fulaman

Baked_Tator said:


> ok...this is for mesmerize users so they dont have to do the editing to get mms working...mms should work everytime but may not...this is JT's build 2 ROM with my MMS edits (big thanks to dfgas as well) and my build.prop edits for the Mesmerize
> 
> and yes...gunnermike53's accurate works with this so dont ask!!!
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PX7GJ966


Anyway to get MMS working for the Fascinate?


----------



## hank3fan

cj1171 said:


> anyone have any luck figuring out the issue with location services on BUILD 3? Otherwise it's friggin fantastic...


GPS? I have to periodically clear cache but it will lock instantly most of the time

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

I am not sure why this is not in the main forum but there is a problem with purging the location cache. The GPS works GREAT. It locks very quickly and works fine with Maps. Anything else that uses the location hold an old location until you purge gps cache. Mine does that 100% of the time.


----------



## Fulaman

Is anyone having problems with Voltage Control? I go to set it at min 200 and max 1200, and then I hit apply changes, it just self-reboots. On other MTD based ROMS this does not happen. What could be the issue?


----------



## starmatt

fowlman511 said:


> Create a contact entry using
> 
> *228,,,,,,,,,, 2
> 
> The (,) are pauses. Dial the contact and it will automatically enter #2 after 10 pauses even though the keyboard never comes up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I use "*228+"... works wonders


----------



## Fulaman

I am also getting low Quadrant scores 1200 - 1400 range....Shouldn't I be getting higher?


----------



## droidstyle

Fulaman said:


> I am also getting low Quadrant scores 1200 - 1400 range....Shouldn't I be getting higher?


no quadrant is not optimized for ics...but the team hacksung builds score less than alphalulz for some reason. I was getting 2100 quadrant on alphalulz v3, not a blip over 1600 on any of the team hacksung builds...really does not mean much since quadrant is pretty much worthless anyways.


----------



## Fulaman

droidstyle said:


> no quadrant is not optimized for ics...but the team hacksung builds score less than alphalulz for some reason. I was getting 2100 quadrant on alphalulz v3, not a blip over 1600 on any of the team hacksung builds...really does not mean much since quadrant is pretty much worthless anyways.


Excellent, thanks for confirming that bro, I just got a 1600 so I guess it's right where it should be.


----------



## skynet11

suppliesidejesus said:


> Your tears are delicious.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Omnomnomnom!

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## skynet11

bigjobber69 said:


> Oh great this guy is back......


Never left







- still have my Fascinate










Terminators run on Android...


----------



## schroeder

my phone started ringing today out of the blue... not on the speaker, but in the earpiece. no calls coming in, it just rang and rang. i let it go a good 5 min before i rebooted the phone.

also, my earpiece volume is always on max volume when i make/receive a call, despite what setting it's originally on. if i hit the volume up or down one notch, it adjusts to where the volume is set to. i remember it used to be an issue on jt's gingerbread kernel/rom, but the problem went away when i flashed glitch v13 kernel.

so far the rest of it looks/works great, but i'll fool around with everything some more


----------



## Fulaman

schroeder said:


> my phone started ringing today out of the blue... not on the speaker, but in the earpiece. no calls coming in, it just rang and rang. i let it go a good 5 min before i rebooted the phone.
> 
> also, my earpiece volume is always on max volume when i make/receive a call, despite what setting it's originally on. if i hit the volume up or down one notch, it adjusts to where the volume is set to. i remember it used to be an issue on jt's gingerbread kernel/rom, but the problem went away when i flashed glitch v13 kernel.
> 
> so far the rest of it looks/works great, but i'll fool around with everything some more


This has happened to me as well with other MTD based ROMS, the simple solution is just rebooting, though it could come back again.


----------



## Fulaman

Has anyone found a way to fix MMS messages?


----------



## joey1983

hank3fan said:


> GPS? I have to periodically clear cache but it will lock instantly most of the time
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


i am also having the same gps problem no lock at all. Also my mms is not working at all i read that a couple people had these same problems and were disregarded and i believe called idiots. other than that this by far is the best rom the fascinate has ever seen. great work i love it


----------



## Fulaman

joey1983 said:


> i am also having the same gps problem no lock at all. Also my mms is not working at all i read that a couple people had these same problems and were disregarded and i believe called idiots. other than that this by far is the best rom the fascinate has ever seen. great work i love it


I would not say this is by far the best ROM, I would say it is one of the best. MIUI still is a lot more smooth and faster when opening apps.


----------



## joey1983

Fulaman said:


> I would not say this is by far the best ROM, I would say it is one of the best. MIUI still is a lot more smooth and faster when opening apps.


okay well that was MY opinion. unless you have a solution or input on the issue im having why are you bothering to reply?


----------



## droidstyle

joey1983 said:


> okay well that was MY opinion. unless you have a solution or input on the issue im having why are you bothering to reply?


easy grasshoppa, no need to get all hot and bothered. Fulaman is correct, cm7 and miui combined with glitch is still alot snappier. Not knocking ics at all, its pretty amazing...soon as mms and more apps are supported ill be back on it! If your gps is not working, try reflashing the rom.


----------



## joey1983

droidstyle said:


> easy grasshoppa, no need to get all hot and bothered. Fulaman is correct, cm7 and miui combined with glitch is still alot snappier. Not knocking ics at all, its pretty amazing...soon as mms and more apps are supported ill be back on it! If your gps is not working, try reflashing the rom.


i'm fine i just didnt ask anyones opinion. no offense. ive used miui and cm7 along with vgb tsm pool party etc. i understand its still in the works. i have reflashed a few times


----------



## droidstyle

joey1983 said:


> i'm fine i just didnt ask anyones opinion. no offense. ive used miui and cm7 along with vgb tsm pool party etc. i understand its still in the works. i have reflashed a few times


Build 3 seems to be giving folks alot of issues. Imo I would revert to build 2 and see if your gps works.


----------



## joey1983

droidstyle said:


> Build 3 seems to be giving folks alot of issues. Imo I would revert to build 2 and see if your gps works.


yesa thats what i was thinking thanks for your help man


----------



## mcgleevn

schroeder said:


> my phone started ringing today out of the blue... not on the speaker, but in the earpiece. no calls coming in, it just rang and rang. i let it go a good 5 min before i rebooted the phone.
> 
> also, my earpiece volume is always on max volume when i make/receive a call, despite what setting it's originally on. if i hit the volume up or down one notch, it adjusts to where the volume is set to. i remember it used to be an issue on jt's gingerbread kernel/rom, but the problem went away when i flashed glitch v13 kernel.
> 
> so far the rest of it looks/works great, but i'll fool around with everything some more


The in-call volume is a known issue with MTD roms... No fix (reboot will not fix it) other than using Tasker app or manually hit volume down and then back up once while in a call. Personally, I use the Tasker app and it works very well.

I have also experienced the "phantom ringer" from the earpiece and I do not believe there is any fix...


----------



## Werk

Some changes I would like to impose:
-An option to change the amount of homescreens one has. In other versions I personally used only one homescreen in order to save more battery (plus I never had a need to use more than maybe two or three) but an option to add/subtract would be nice.
-Implement the original stock task manager that came with the Fascinate
-How do I get my old Verizon data usage widget back! I'm one of the few that don't have unlimited data.


----------



## sedds89

OK my home back search buttons are going crazy how do I fix this


----------



## Brosophocles

Werk said:


> Some changes I would like to impose:
> -An option to change the amount of homescreens one has. In other versions I personally used only one homescreen in order to save more battery (plus I never had a need to use more than maybe two or three) but an option to add/subtract would be nice.
> -Implement the original stock task manager that came with the Fascinate
> -How do I get my old Verizon data usage widget back! I'm one of the few that don't have unlimited data.


You can set the number of homescreens, it's under trebuchet settings.


----------



## Gunnermike53

sedds89 said:


> OK my home back search buttons are going crazy how do I fix this


discussion thread....


----------



## sypherz28

I'm reading conflicting stories on this so ill ask as a general question. Does glitch work on this ROM effectively?


----------



## CAK_0023

sypherz28 said:


> I'm reading conflicting stories on this so ill ask as a general question. Does glitch work on this ROM effectively?


Yes it does, just make sure its the one for ics/cm9 or else you will have a date with Odin

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sarkozy

sypherz28 said:


> I'm reading conflicting stories on this so ill ask as a general question. Does glitch work on this ROM effectively?


I'd say so. Build 3 with the latest Glitch test kernel:










Also I've been playing around with NSTools, and these settings seem to be a good compromise between overall responsiveness and battery life. Pretty damn good for everything to still be a WIP. It's also undervolted to -50mV from 100-1200mHz, and the INT voltage is unchanged.


----------



## sageDieu

sageDieu said:


> Is anyone else having sync issues? Figured I'd ask here before reporting a bug... I'm on the Mesmerize build 3, glitch pre4, gapps v7... my contacts and gmail sync are both broken. I get random gapps force closes, and none of my contacts will download. Every couple of hours my messaging force closes while I'm texting someone, and when I open it again my messages are all deleted. Not really sure what to do to fix it though, idk what the problem is exactly. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue..
> 
> Before you ask, i have tried flashing gapps fixer, newer gapps, reflashing rom and fixing permissions, Nothing worked.


...anybody? I can't track down any of the bugs really... I'll probably go back to Build 2 if nobody has any ideas.


----------



## sypherz28

CAK_0023 said:


> I'd say so. Build 3 with the latest Glitch test kernel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I've been playing around with NSTools, and these settings seem to be a good compromise between overall responsiveness and battery life. Pretty damn good for everything to still be a WIP. It's also undervolted to -50mV from 100-1200mHz, and the INT voltage is unchanged.


First off a great big thank you! Second I was hunting and only found the one listing in Market but it doesn't identify it as ICS. Is that version something ill need to find on the forums or is it listed for a different device?

EDIT:: I think I found it on a forum. Can anyone verify that v14 is the latest?


----------



## sageDieu

v14 preview 4, can be found on xda.


----------



## sypherz28

fantastic Thank you. still screwed it up cause I flashed the wrong one! **sigh**


----------



## KevinPhelps11

I am not going to quote all the specific posts, but if you have a boot loop, here is what you do:

1. Odin stock EH03 full package with PIT and re-partition.
2. Reboot and power off.
3. Odin Clockwork Recovery 4.
4. Three finger combo boot into Recovery.
5. Wipe data, cache, and Dalvik.
6. Flash ICS Build 3 and GApps 7.
7. Enjoy your clean install of Ice Cream Sandwich!


----------



## sypherz28

Okay I have officially made myself paranoid. There are way too many options for NStools. Can anyone give me a general starting point to UV this fassy? Im seeking battery life mostly.


----------



## droidstyle

sypherz28 said:


> Okay I have officially made myself paranoid. There are way too many options for NStools. Can anyone give me a general starting point to UV this fassy? Im seeking battery life mostly.


read the op for glitch v14 on xda...there is a full write up on using nstools. Or just use voltage control...


----------



## droidstyle

KevinPhelps11 said:


> I am not going to quote all the specific posts, but if you have a boot loop, here is what you do:
> 
> 1. Odin stock EH03 full package with PIT and re-partition.
> 2. Reboot and power off.
> 3. Odin Clockwork Recovery 4.
> 4. Three finger combo boot into Recovery.
> 5. Wipe data, cache, and Dalvik.
> 6. Flash ICS Build 3 and GApps 7.
> 7. Enjoy your clean install of Ice Cream Sandwich!
> 
> Note: I will find my links and edit this post.


seriously I would of never thought of that...lol j/k! Anyhow I believe people are complaining about random bootloops after a successful install. Happened to me quite a few times on build 3.


----------



## sypherz28

droidstyle said:


> read the op for glitch v14 on xda...there is a full write up on using nstools. Or just use voltage control...


I read it however it is a technical overview of all the workings. Just because a car from the factory can do 160 mph doesn't mean its safe. We take drivers ed to learn the boundaries. What I am hoping for from someone is a general boundary that should be followed such as no more or less than 150mv one arm and int. This thing obviously gives me the ability to blow it up on my first shot.


----------



## upsidedownaaron

KevinPhelps11 said:


> I am not going to quote all the specific posts, but if you have a boot loop, here is what you do:
> 
> 1. Odin stock EH03 full package with PIT and re-partition.
> 2. Reboot and power off.
> 3. Odin Clockwork Recovery 4.
> 4. Three finger combo boot into Recovery.
> 5. Wipe data, cache, and Dalvik.
> 6. Flash ICS Build 3 and GApps 7.
> 7. Enjoy your clean install of Ice Cream Sandwich!
> 
> Note: I will find my links and edit this post.


i had to flash the alphalulz 1128 build first. trying to go right into build 3 borked everything. put it into flash screen bootloop. i was also not able to restore from a previous build 3 nandroid.

another noted problem was that i had to remount system every time i did anything with recovery. and if i booted from recovery without remounting system manually, boot loop again.

then i couldn't get gapps 7 to work without the gapps fixer.

running normally now. my issues began shortly after i flashed glitch pre4. gonna maybe try it again.

so far the theory that makes the most sense is an sd card read/write issue with class 2 cards. can't afford a class 10 right now.


----------



## sarkozy

sypherz28 said:


> I read it however it is a technical overview of all the workings. Just because a car from the factory can do 160 mph doesn't mean its safe. We take drivers ed to learn the boundaries. What I am hoping for from someone is a general boundary that should be followed such as no more or less than 150mv one arm and int. This thing obviously gives me the ability to blow it up on my first shot.


It's really not that much different than the Voltage Control App.

On the "Tweak" tab, you can set your I/O Scheduler. ( i use deadline)
On the "CPU" tab, you set the Governor (i use ondemand) and min/max CPU frequency. 100-1000mHz is stock and works well.
The "Live Overclock" value is a little finicky since it overclocks the bus itself, 110% has worked well for me. Anything over 130% will freeze the phone.
On the "Custom Voltage" tab, uncheck "default voltages" and just pay attention to the ARM voltage ONLY right now. If you start screwing around with the INT voltage you can kill your phone if you aren't careful. The ARM voltages are the same values you're probably familiar with from Voltage Control, you can set those to undervolt however you'd like. -50mV works well for me.

Eventually when the ROM/Kernel combo is out of beta stage you can tweak it more to your liking, but for now that explanation SHOULD get you going reliably. I've had zero issues running it for a few days. You can go over to XDA and there is a great writeup on NS Tools from Tk himself that explains it all much better.


----------



## sypherz28

sarkozy said:


> It's really not that much different than the Voltage Control App.
> 
> On the "Tweak" tab, you can set your I/O Scheduler. ( i use deadline)
> On the "CPU" tab, you set the Governor (i use ondemand) and min/max CPU frequency. 100-1000mHz is stock and works well.
> The "Live Overclock" value is a little finicky since it overclocks the bus itself, 110% has worked well for me. Anything over 130% will freeze the phone.
> On the "Custom Voltage" tab, uncheck "default voltages" and just pay attention to the ARM voltage ONLY right now. If you start screwing around with the INT voltage you can kill your phone if you aren't careful. The ARM voltages are the same values you're probably familiar with from Voltage Control, you can set those to undervolt however you'd like. -50mV works well for me.
> 
> Eventually when the ROM/Kernel combo is out of beta stage you can tweak it more to your liking, but for now that explanation SHOULD get you going reliably. I've had zero issues running it for a few days. You can go over to XDA and there is a great writeup on NS Tools from Tk himself that explains it all much better.


Just knowing the general "What Works" from someone is perfect. I can expand and tweak from there. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## sypherz28

uber failure. even the slightest changes freezes and reboots the phone. flashing back to last backup and leaving it alone.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

droidstyle said:


> seriously I would of never thought of that...lol j/k! Anyhow I believe people are complaining about random bootloops after a successful install. Happened to me quite a few times on build 3.


I know that using the three finger combo after a successful install will most likely cause recovery loop issues.


----------



## J_P

jt1134 said:


> *Bug reports are allowed in this thread only. *


Google Music gets shut off after the device has been asleep for a while. It must be due to some strict process management or something.
Also, adding to the reports of non-working GPS
Also, compass doesn't work at all. I just checked outside using the GPS Status and Tools app from the market
...and autobrightness doesn't work for me. But, neither does the proximity sensor. I'll check with the previous owner of this phone (I bought it used and almost immediately flashed this ROM) to see if he ever had a problem with the sensors.

(I quoted that so no one gives me crap for reporting a bug in here)


----------



## mcgleevn

J_P said:


> Google Music gets shut off after the device has been asleep for a while. It must be due to some strict process management or something.
> Also, adding to the reports of non-working GPS
> Also, compass doesn't work at all. I just checked outside using the GPS Status and Tools app from the market
> ...and autobrightness doesn't work for me. But, neither does the proximity sensor. I'll check with the previous owner of this phone (I bought it used and almost immediately flashed this ROM) to see if he ever had a problem with the sensors.
> 
> (I quoted that so no one gives me crap for reporting a bug in here)


Where's yer logcat? (notice a few lines after yer quote from the OP, it mentions posting a logcat with the bug)

This still should prlly be in discussion thread, or I would at least take a look over there because I believe others have reported these 'bugs'...


----------



## Werk

Thanks for finding me the homescreen settings but does anybody know if there is a feature to add the Verizon Data Usage widget and possibly the stock task manager for the Fascinate?


----------



## js1n3m

sageDieu said:


> ...anybody? I can't track down any of the bugs really... I'll probably go back to Build 2 if nobody has any ideas.


I'm probably wrong, but it does sound like datadata is out of space, no? Have you checked on it when you get the FCs?


----------



## skynet11

Plus, Cache Cleaner NG might help









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## bawoo

big_limits said:


> Not being a troll at all. If you are playing around with MTD roms, especially experimental builds, you should have a good knowledge of the items i listed.(in caps to express importance nothing more). If you do not then you may find yourself in a hole that you don't know how to get yourself out of. Then you are going to expect people to spend their time bailing you out. you are your own person and can do what you want, but you can do your part " to help the community" and learn these things.
> 
> _If I'm not speaking the truth or outta line... someone else please let me know_
> 
> _AOSP_
> _http://source.android.com/index.html_
> 
> _Repartitioning ETC>>_
> _http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/_
> 
> _ADB_
> _http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=879701_
> 
> _just for starters_


I couldn't tell if you were emphasizing those terms or just yelling them at me. LOL. NOW I know.

I don't expect anyone to bail me out. This particular rabbit hole of ICS alphas is (I'm guessing) pretty new to a lot of people and I realize that this can affect the overall communal knowledge. I'd much rather wait it out until I can conscientiously decide to go through with going from Alphalulz to TeamHacksungs.

The question was simply to see if anyone knew the difference between TeamHacksungs and Alphalulz ICS and/or if they worked interchangeable with one another. That's all...

And thanks for a much clearer composed post that I can understand! (ALSO, for the links)


----------



## padfoot

sageDieu said:


> v14 preview 4, can be found on xda.


Where is the link?


----------



## jbr05ki

padfoot said:


> Where is the link?


I found it by searching "preview 4" on the thread in XDA.

The power of "search" is *AWESOME*!!!!!


----------



## padfoot

jbr05ki said:


> I found it by searching "preview 4" on the thread in XDA.
> 
> The power of "search" is *AWESOME*!!!!!


yes I found it. but that is glitch kernel. Is that true? Cause I thought it's another ROM ICS for fascinate.


----------



## sageDieu

The rom is ICS, the kernel is sort of the underlying structure that runs the hardware and things. You can safely flash Glitch over top of your existing ICS installation without fear, that's just how it is done. Give it a try, at this point it does have a few issues but if you are willing to use ICS then you're okay with that. Plus, it will make your phone really freakin fast so whatever.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## nklenchik

sageDieu said:


> The rom is ICS, the kernel is sort of the underlying structure that runs the hardware and things. You can safely flash Glitch over top of your existing ICS installation without fear, that's just how it is done. Give it a try, at this point it does have a few issues but if you are willing to use ICS then you're okay with that. Plus, it will make your phone really freakin fast so whatever.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


Am I doing something wrong or something? I flashed preview 4 and it only overclocks to 1.4ghz and no smartass v2?

And do we have a successful voodoo color for ics?


----------



## Sendan

nklenchik said:


> Am I doing something wrong or something? I flashed preview 4 and it only overclocks to 1.4ghz and no smartass v2?
> 
> And do we have a successful voodoo color for ics?


Is your first question a troll?

As for your second question, read the kernel changelog.


----------



## nklenchik

Sendan said:


> Is your first question a troll?
> 
> As for your second question, read the kernel changelog.


Lol why on earth would my question be a troll, I'm serious. He had it past 1.4 with more governors in a previous kernel.


----------



## lightningdude

He probably assumed that you got your phone up to 1.4, rather than being limited to 1.4. I've noticed that smartassv2 isn't available anymore, but I didn't check to see how high the OC could go, as I stick with 1.2. I'm guessing that stuff is being worked with, as they've said they're doing a lot of work with the overclocking and undervolting in general.


----------



## godofwar762

im runing ics v3 with smartass v2
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik

godofwar762 said:


> im runing ics v3 with smartass v2
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Which kernel?


----------



## sageDieu

nklenchik said:


> Am I doing something wrong or something? I flashed preview 4 and it only overclocks to 1.4ghz and no smartass v2?
> 
> And do we have a successful voodoo color for ics?


The new v14 is using a new type of overclocking. There's a thread on xda (http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1419274) explaining how it works. Essentially, instead of just straight overclocking and adding steps to let the phone go higher, we can now dynamically overclock every step by a certain percentage. This allow for a much more stable overclock in most cases, and also helps with battery and performance. To use it, follow the links and info in that thread to download the NSTools app from the market.

And there is no voodoo color as it was odd and could cause for some very different colors for different people. Now, just go into the "Galaxy S Settings" app in your app drawer and you can do color tuning and make things look a little better. Not as good for fine tuning as voodoo color was but better overall.

edit: Also, though smartassv2 is a great governor, I personally use and recommend Lazy. It's a mixture of smartass2 and conservative, just like a smartass with a little more battery than performance (though it still performs great!) plus it has some options within NStools app for screenstate scaling which can save some battery when the screen is off for a while.


----------



## KeithN

The new Live OC uses the bus to overclock, so you are overclocking the CPU, GPU, and RAM at the same time using that. And just setting the CPU step adjusts the multiplier, which only affects the CPU.
So 100% = 200MHz so every 1% will add 2MHz to the bus frequency. Which is equal to the GPU and RAM(from what I've read from TK-Glitch's post) and the reference clock for the CPU.

And now there are no available leakages as you can set all of your Internal voltages as well as CPU(ARM) voltages.


----------



## mrpower

Does anyone have any problems installing the google apps v 7?
I've tried flashing it multiple times to no avail...


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

Werk said:


> Thanks for finding me the homescreen settings but does anybody know if there is a feature to add the Verizon Data Usage widget and possibly the stock task manager for the Fascinate?


Search the topic for MyVerizon, I was asking for it too and someone posted a link with the apk. I'm not sure about the stock task manager but with how Android manages its resources now they're not really needed.


----------



## sypherz28

Maybe I am doing something wrong... No matter what voltages I adjust on the ARM I get freezes and reboots. If I decrease only -25mv across the board I get the same results. Mind you I am keeping the LiveOC at 100%. I want battery life over performance. The only symptom that is different between -25mv, -50mv, -75mv, is at -50mv if the phone hits deep sleep before it reboots or freezes it ends up in a coma and doesn't wake up again.

I don't want to believe there is anything wrong with the glitch install as I have done it several times now with all the same results. I don't have the greatest knowledge base with Linux operations so forgive my next question. Is it possible there is a conflict on my particular build/kernel/configuration/services combination? On another note I use SetCPU to make the adjustments and not NSTools because if I use NSTools I get reboot cycles as soon as NSTools receives root permissions on boot. Everything works fine with glitch just simply installed with no configuration.


----------



## droidstyle

sypherz28 said:


> Maybe I am doing something wrong... No matter what voltages I adjust on the ARM I get freezes and reboots. If I decrease only -25mv across the board I get the same results. Mind you I am keeping the LiveOC at 100%. I want battery life over performance. The only symptom that is different between -25mv, -50mv, -75mv, is at -50mv if the phone hits deep sleep before it reboots or freezes it ends up in a coma and doesn't wake up again.
> 
> I don't want to believe there is anything wrong with the glitch install as I have done it several times now with all the same results. I don't have the greatest knowledge base with Linux operations so forgive my next question. Is it possible there is a conflict on my particular build/kernel/configuration/services combination? On another note I use SetCPU to make the adjustments and not NSTools because if I use NSTools I get reboot cycles as soon as NSTools receives root permissions on boot. Everything works fine with glitch just simply installed with no configuration.


Sounds like your hardware does not like undervolting...I have successfully uv -100 acroos the board, so its not a kernel issue.


----------



## sarkozy

KeithN said:


> And now there are no available leakages as you can set all of your Internal voltages as well as CPU(ARM) voltages.


People need to be mindful, and READ the guide when it comes to this. The INT voltage can only be fine tuned (Tk spells out the actual values they used for LL, ML and HL) unlike the ARM voltage which can vary and work while being "close enough." There is a very real possibility of irreversible damage to the phone if the INT values are fudged with too much along with an overlclock.


----------



## droidstyle

sarkozy said:


> People need to be mindful, and READ the guide when it comes to this. The INT voltage can only be fine tuned (Tk spells out the actual values they used for LL, ML and HL) unlike the ARM voltage which can vary and work while being "close enough." There is a very real possibility of irreversible damage to the phone if the INT values are fudged with too much along with an overlclock.


Agreed! Basically tk should put a big disclaimer saying "not recomended for noobs".


----------



## sypherz28

Anyone else having this issue;

When I select the phone icon and open the dial pad, the phone tends to freeze after the first number press. After a couple seconds the sys tells me it isn't responding and I have to FC. Going immediately back in everything works as normal. This happens every other ~3rd call.


----------



## sarkozy

sypherz28 said:


> Anyone else having this issue;
> 
> When I select the phone icon and open the dial pad, the phone tends to freeze after the first number press. After a couple seconds the sys tells me it isn't responding and I have to FC. Going immediately back in everything works as normal. This happens every other ~3rd call.


Personally, I would wipe data and reflash TH build 3, and Glitch V14 build 4. Seems like you have underlying issues.


----------



## sarkozy

droidstyle said:


> Agreed! Basically tk should put a big disclaimer saying "not recomended for noobs".


This needs to be linked to in every post regarding those settings, IMO.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1419274


----------



## sypherz28

sarkozy said:


> Personally, I would wipe data and reflash TH build 3, and Glitch V14 build 4. Seems like you have underlying issues.


I kinda figured thats where this way going. Hated the thought of reconfiguring the whole phone. If no one else has an option ill start over this afternoon.


----------



## skynet11

Sometimes I wonder if advanced kernels like Glitch should only be posted in irc or on a Glitch website that requires reading the guides before giving up the dl link. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to be elitist, but I had a hard time understanding some of the information in that guide and had to read the Int voltage section more than once. I mean no disrespect to noobs (weren't we all?), but I don't want anyone to damage their phone and not know how it happened. I've used Glitch on and off for months and have played around with the settings many times, and yet I found it challenging to read all that info.

I can just imagine someone just now getting a Fascinate from Swappa or something, and flashing his first ROM, then looking at the Glitch thread and saying "Wow, that looks cool! Let me flash it and go full throttle!" Next thing you know, he fried his phone because he went 1.350 Int and 1600 OC at 120% Live.

If you don't know what Int voltage is or what Live OC means, just dl Voltage Control and be happy with setting your basic clock speed, voltage, scheduler and governor. If you don't know even know how to set those safely, don't use Glitch or any other custom kernel at all (I'll probably just use continue using Voltage Control and be happy with sticking to the basics myself).

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## sypherz28

skynet11 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if advanced kernels like Glitch should only be posted in irc or on a Glitch website that requires reading the guides before giving up the dl link. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to be elitist, but I had a hard time understanding some of the information in that guide and had to read the Int voltage section more than once. I mean no disrespect to noobs (weren't we all?), but I don't want anyone to damage their phone and not know how it happened. I've used Glitch on and off for months and have played around with the settings many times, and yet I found it challenging to read all that info.
> 
> I can just imagine someone just now getting a Fascinate from Swappa or something, and flashing his first ROM, then looking at the Glitch thread and saying "Wow, that looks cool! Let me flash it and go full throttle!" Next thing you know, he fried his phone because he went 1.350 Int and 1600 OC at 120% Live.
> 
> If you don't know what Int voltage is or what Live OC means, just dl Voltage Control and be happy with setting your basic clock speed, voltage, scheduler and governor. If you don't know even know how to set those safely, don't use Glitch or any other custom kernel at all (I'll probably just use continue using Voltage Control and be happy with sticking to the basics myself).
> 
> Terminators run on Android...


I agree with you which is why i was immediately paranoid with changing anything even after reading. I am satisfied with leaving INT out of my tweaking altogether. Considering I cant even UV -25mv on the ARM without issues on a basic level is really pushing me to deal with the fact that I cant regain any more battery life. I may jump to voltage control, I just hope it works.


----------



## 4FatSno

Thanks skynet. I've been following glitch for months and am a big fan. But I've been a bit paranoid lately...afraid I'm going to fry my phone with all that access. It does feel a bit overwhelming. (I think you just saved 1,000 phones!)

sent from outerspace


----------



## KeithN

Just don't play with internal voltage if you are uncomfortable tweaking that







anyone know the temp/volt tolerances for our chips? I'm keeping it safe and doing small tweaks and testing with stability test between changes.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Xain713

yea the new abilities to glitches kernel are amazing, i hardly ever overclock past 1.2ghz and as for int volt i have messed with many settings xD and had to odin twice but finally got a stable uv on arm and int with live oc but still testing them but im sure my phone will survive xD and noobs should defiantly google anything they dont understand in the guide....thats what i did lol!


----------



## sypherz28

On previous model phones based on CM7 the toggle controls allowed easy switching of your data connection. ICS fassy doesnt offer that. Is that a limitation of ICS, CM9, or the phone it self?


----------



## cj1171

So I've tried clearing the GPS cache with GPS status to try and resolve the location services not working and it's still either a. stuck where gps was last on or b. not working at all, sometimes even with gps turned on. Should I just reflash or did I do that wrong?


----------



## jbr05ki

sypherz28 said:


> On previous model phones based on CM7 the toggle controls allowed easy switching of your data connection. ICS fassy doesnt offer that. Is that a limitation of ICS, CM9, or the phone it self?


You can change or add buttons to the toggles in the CyanogenMod Settings under tab -3- "INTERFACE"


----------



## sypherz28

jbr05ki said:


> You can change or add buttons to the toggles in the CyanogenMod Settings under tab -3- "INTERFACE"


That simply turns on or off the widget. It doesn't give the functionality of adding a data toggle.


----------



## dzdroid

sypherz28 said:


> That simply turns on or off the widget. It doesn't give the functionality of adding a data toggle.


tap on "Notification power.."


----------



## bigjobber69

sypherz28 said:


> That simply turns on or off the widget. It doesn't give the functionality of adding a data toggle.


The up/down arrow turns on/off mobile data. It works just tested it


----------



## hank3fan

dzdroid said:


> tap on "Notification power.."


Then tap widget buttons
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sypherz28

you know what... I'm retarded. Thanks all.


----------



## hank3fan

Retarded happens from time to time!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkennedy12

I had some problems with the flashing even with coming from a previous version. At first it installed build 3 successfully but got stuck at the boot animation. i tried a few more times and even wiped data, cache, and dalvik cache. eventually i odined to stock and flashed the first version i had and then build 2 and then after that build 3 went on with no troubles at all. Other than a few problems i had with the install, this is the best rom ive had by far.


----------



## mwebs13

hank3fan said:


> Retarded happens from time to time!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Always remember ... "You can't fix STUPID"!!! - Oh and look post #1K


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Anyone else have fc on fruit ninja?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## scndmdw

Loving this new build, haven't ran across any major problems so far.


----------



## HardcorePooka

*looks in to his crystal ball*

I see build 4 on the horizon.... it is approaching...


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Jordanqkoch said:


> Anyone else have fc on fruit ninja?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Works fine...


----------



## sageDieu

My fruit ninja doesn't ever load... just sits on the halfbrick or whatever logo until I hit the home button.


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Mine crashes on halfbrick screen. Haven't figured out a fix yet :-

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_P

can't delete posts I guess


----------



## drnihili

Mmmmmmm, 4


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

I see that UMS is enabled by default on build 4. Is it possible to turn MTP back on? If so, how? I really like the simplicity of MTP (no mounting/unmounting from the computer) as well as the ability to file browse/play music on the phone while transferring files from the computer..


----------



## Tkun

On build 4, I can't undervolt the kernel in Voltage Control. Also, the search bar that appears at the top of each homescreen doesn't load. Anyone else encountering these problems?

EDIT: Flashing the latest gapps fixed the search bar issue, but the undervolt issue still persists.


----------



## padfoot

Mesmerizeuser said:


> I see that UMS is enabled by default on build 4. Is it possible to turn MTP back on? If so, how? I really like the simplicity of MTP (no mounting/unmounting from the computer) as well as the ability to file browse/play music on the phone while transferring files from the computer..


Agree. I love MTP too. How can I use this on build 4?


----------



## Skyeclad

Version 4 has 2 big issues for me. Toyota Entune and Google Shopper both FC immediately upon opening and the screen auto brightness isn't working. Same issues present in version 3, for me.

Not sure anyone has Entune but can someone confirm Google Shopper?

I'm contemplating going back to 2 as all these worked with that version.


----------



## Schmarvin

Has anyone gotten mms to work on the Fascinate? I'm stumped. Someone point me in the right direction of a post or link, thanks.


----------



## cb3ck

Skyeclad said:


> Version 4 has 2 big issues for me. Toyota Entune and Google Shopper both FC immediately upon opening and the screen auto brightness isn't working. Same issues present in version 3, for me.
> 
> Not sure anyone has Entune but can someone confirm Google Shopper?
> 
> I'm contemplating going back to 2 as all these worked with that version.


I dl'ed google shopper and it force closes on me as well.

I also have some of the same issues from 3, where my widget/browser location services are not working and my proximity/light sensor doesn't work.

Has anyone with the same problems been able to fix them by wiping everything and re-flashing? Or by going back to stock and installing ICS again?

Thanks.


----------



## hank3fan

The accurate battery mod for build 3 worked for me on the 4th build for those who use it.

Edit: GPS works for me on this new build also, which is the biggest thing I was missing.


----------



## sageDieu

I am getting "package file invalid" on every app I try to install from the market... logcat says signature verification failed. Anybody else have this?

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## sageDieu

hank3fan said:


> The accurate battery mod for build 3 worked for me on the 4th build for those who use it.


confirmed, didn't even think when installing but it worked. The only changes listed were with camera and stuff, nothing with systemui that would make the battery mod break.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## cj1171

cb3ck said:


> I dl'ed google shopper and it force closes on me as well.
> 
> I also have some of the same issues from 3, where my widget/browser location services are not working and my proximity/light sensor doesn't work.
> 
> Has anyone with the same problems been able to fix them by wiping everything and re-flashing? Or by going back to stock and installing ICS again?
> 
> Thanks.


I've had those same issues and I tried a full wipe on both build 3 and 4 and they are still present :/


----------



## gt43aw

cb3ck said:


> I dl'ed google shopper and it force closes on me as well.
> 
> I also have some of the same issues from 3, where my widget/browser location services are not working and my proximity/light sensor doesn't work.
> 
> Has anyone with the same problems been able to fix them by wiping everything and re-flashing? Or by going back to stock and installing ICS again?
> 
> Thanks.


Yep, my location services haven't worked since build 2. If anyone finds a fix i'd say this rom would have everything i need. Google shopper FCs for me too. Also, can any get the browser to sync successfully? i like having my bookmarks from chrome.


----------



## nemeth2027

Can any confirm that their location services still don't work? Everything else works great!

Edit: never mind. I see its been confirmed already.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bgoodwin

Weird...voltage control only allows up to 1000mhz on build 4. For me, anyway.
Is this correct, as I have previously been able to run up to 1400mhz, vc doesn't even give me the option to go above 1000 now.
Any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

The kernel has been updated to 3.0. So there is no overclocking or undervolting.

Sent from one of my Samsung phones


----------



## bgoodwin

_josh__ said:


> The kernel has been updated to 3.0. So there is no overclocking or undervolting.
> 
> Sent from one of my Samsung phones


Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwilly90210

I'm assuming the fixes for UMS were in the kernel? I haven't been able to confirm just yet, but that would mean flashing glitch v14pre4 over this would break them right? I'll check here in a minute. Also, I haven't had any issues syncing the browser contacts, one of my favorite features is the bookmarks widget on my desktop. ICS is so awesome on a phone. I have an AOSP build on my Acer A500 tablet too and it's not near as big a deal. lol


----------



## Gbear09

Has anyone had problems with clock fc and android.process.media fc? Every time I try and look at any media. The android.process.media fc pops up.


----------



## bigwilly90210

Hey I'm starting a new thread about this too, but I was wondering if there's any danger in editing the build.prop to make our device appear as a Galaxy Nexus? Cause I use Hotschedules EXTENSIVELY for work and they have an updated version now for ICS but I can't see it in the marketplace cause I'm still being identified as a Gingerbread Samsung Fascinate. Since even the kernel is based off of 3.0.8 now we should be able to run most everything else (minus the faceunlock and NFC stuff) like them right? Just curious, I would freaking love to have the app. Also, pulling the apk from my wife's GB Moto Droid 1 doesn't work either, still fails to load data after installing. :S


----------



## nklenchik

Gbear09 said:


> Has anyone had problems with clock fc and android.process.media fc? Every time I try and look at any media. The android.process.media fc pops up.


That happened to me a lot on v3, haven't flashed v4 yet but I'm hoping it doesn't lol


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Can the v3 accurate battery mod be used with this build?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbear09

Gbear09 said:


> That happened to me a lot on v3, haven't flashed v4 yet but I'm hoping it doesn't lol


Actually, all i had to do is go into manage apps-->all-->media storage. And clear data. Easy fix!









And I did the same for clock and it fixed that as well.


----------



## jhssal

Jordanqkoch said:


> Can the v3 accurate battery mod be used with this build?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I'm using AccBat_Build3_Honeycome and no issues yet.

or new link I just found.

http://rootzwiki.com/files/file/99-accurate-battery-mod-for-hackensack-build-4-07dec2012/


----------



## Werk

Is it just me or does the battery still drain when the phone is shut off. I kept my phone off for probably three days and it's gradually lost power.


----------



## doctorj1

any update on how MMS is working in v4? I need MMS for work so I am very impatiently holding off on flashing


----------



## bigwilly90210

doctorj1 said:


> any update on how MMS is working in v4? I need MMS for work so I am very impatiently holding off on flashing


I'm can receive when on 3g, doesn't ever download if I'm on wifi at time of sending. Sending still doesn't work for me. 
Sent from the future


----------



## deliquified

bgoodwin said:


> Weird...voltage control only allows up to 1000mhz on build 4. For me, anyway.
> Is this correct, as I have previously been able to run up to 1400mhz, vc doesn't even give me the option to go above 1000 now.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


You can always flash the Glitch V14 ICS kernel and overclock/undervolt to your liking using nstools

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dzdroid

bigwilly90210 said:


> I'm can receive when on 3g, doesn't ever download if I'm on wifi at time of sending. Sending still doesn't work for me.
> _*Sent from the future*_


This is quite disturbing.

Edit: exact same here, still. groundhog day 4eva


----------



## maxpower27

I tried doing a search but didn't find anything ... has anyone else noticed the onscreen control settings under the CM settings app? It gives the option to re-order the onscreen buttons, but there doesn't seem to be anything that actually allows me to enable them. My apologies if this topic has been covered before, but I haven't seen it come up yet.


----------



## ScottZirra

I apologize if this has already been asked, but does this ROM have a problem with extended battery? I have the Trident Electra Case with double capacity battery, and it worked great in CM7. I couldn't even get phone to turn on from an off state using extended battery, but with stock battery it works fine. Also the extended battery does not seem to be able to charge, even when I get it booted.


----------



## caseyclysm

Has anyone been able to get native facebook sync-ing to work? (like one listed here, http://android.modac...cream-sandwich/) I tried to decompile/recompile the apk with no success, in addition to trying the apk in the post. Thanks, this rom is simply phenomenal.







I realize it can be done through third party apps, but this way always seemed leagues better in GB.


----------



## sageDieu

*cough* nothing to see here...










edit: I need a Fascinate to test this... pm me if interested. Not a daily driver, data isn't working for me yet. I'm on a mesmerize so I need to know if some of the problems are different on a Fascinate.


----------



## radda

I'm having a bunch of issues trying to flash Build 4.

I first tried to flash from Build 3, but I got stuck on a boot loop of it trying to install itself. I Odin'ed back to stock, re-uploaded the build to my SD card, and tried flashing all over again, and now it reboots immediately when checking for BML/MTD and gets stuck boot looping on the Samsung logo.

Halp?


----------



## larryp1962

radda said:


> I'm having a bunch of issues trying to flash Build 4.
> 
> I first tried to flash from Build 3, but I got stuck on a boot loop of it trying to install itself. I Odin'ed back to stock, re-uploaded the build to my SD card, and tried flashing all over again, and now it reboots immediately when checking for BML/MTD and gets stuck boot looping on the Samsung logo.
> 
> Halp?


Try build 2 then flash to build 4


----------



## larryp1962

sageDieu said:


> *cough* nothing to see here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I need a Fascinate to test this... pm me if interested. Not a daily driver, data isn't working for me yet. I'm on a mesmerize so I need to know if some of the problems are different on a Fascinate.


That would be nice ^^^^^


----------



## radda

larryp1962 said:


> Try build 2 then flash to build 4


You are a hero and a scholar and so on.

I would have never thought of doing this. Weird.


----------



## nm3210

A few things I've noticed that have come up since Build3 came out that should be looked at (most have been mentioned):
Location Services (apps like BeautifulWidgets can't get a GeoLocation for updating the weather)
Proximity sensors are not behaving properly during phone calls (for me in Build3 the screen would not turn back on and now in Build4 it just never turns off - this looks to affect some people more than others and in different ways)
Three ringtones have been changed and are now buggy: Sceptrum (good | bad), Solarium (good | bad), and UrsaMinor (good | bad) - the 'bad' ones have been included in Build 3 & 4, while the good ones are original

And some of the normal MTD/other bugs that are ever present:
Sending MMS for Fasciante/Verizon (hopefully this gets fixed soon!!)
Data Usage is not being registered (Wifi works though!)
Phantom rings - sometimes random, sometimes while receiving/making a call
Max volume on call initiation

The new camera fixes are AWESOME though, and this rom is seriously almost as good of quality as the stock Galaxy Nexus one. Major props as usual.


----------



## strokess91

Anyone else having issues with live wallpapers on build 4?


----------



## gsmitchell

Hey Everyone! Just wanted to report another success! I was on Build 2 with a few FC issues and some mysterious reboots, but I installed Build 4 yesterday and it seems to be perfect so far! I did the wipe (wipe data/factory reset + wipe cache partition + dalvik cache), installed the ROM, rebooted, installed Gapps V7, Gapps Fix and the battery mod all at once, and rebooted. I reinstalled my apps from the Titanium backup I made and everything seems to work great! I have installed a new program from the Market, used GPS, made calls, texted, checked my calendar, etc. and have no issues. Battery life seems better than on Build 2 and this ROM seems much smoother! An excellent piece of work! 

I have the original Samsung Fascinate.


----------



## abcs

gsmitchell said:


> Hey Everyone! Just wanted to report another success! I was on Build 2 with a few FC issues and some mysterious reboots, but I installed Build 4 yesterday and it seems to be perfect so far! I did the wipe (wipe data/factory reset + wipe cache partition + dalvik cache), installed the ROM, rebooted, installed Gapps V7, Gapps Fix and the battery mod all at once, and rebooted. I reinstalled my apps from the Titanium backup I made and everything seems to work great! I have installed a new program from the Market, used GPS, made calls, texted, checked my calendar, etc. and have no issues. Battery life seems better than on Build 2 and this ROM seems much smoother! An excellent piece of work!
> 
> I have the original Samsung Fascinate.


 Sounds good. What is the difference between Gapps and Gapps fix? What does the fix do and is it in the download thread?


----------



## lightningdude

Has anyone else experienced either very slow reboots, or having to pull the battery after rebooting? I've had this happen while rebooting via the power menu, Rom Toolbox, and through terminal, and it's almost every time. I've thought about reflashing, but I wanted to check and see if it was an error that anyone else had, first.


----------



## cj1171

caseyclysm said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked, but does this ROM have a problem with extended battery? I have the Trident Electra Case with double capacity battery, and it worked great in CM7. I couldn't even get phone to turn on from an off state using extended battery, but with stock battery it works fine. Also the extended battery does not seem to be able to charge, even when I get it booted.


I've got a Epic 4G Touch battery in mine, which also isn't properly "signed" for the phone but haven't had any issues. Hell, yesterday I made it to 13 hours and was only down to 70%


----------



## maxpower27

lightningdude said:


> Has anyone else experienced either very slow reboots, or having to pull the battery after rebooting? I've had this happen while rebooting via the power menu, Rom Toolbox, and through terminal, and it's almost every time. I've thought about reflashing, but I wanted to check and see if it was an error that anyone else had, first.


I had this happen after doing a nandroid. I went to reboot after it was done, and it took forever and finally sent me into safe mode for some reason. When I tried to reboot again, it hung on the "phone is rebooting" dialog and I finally ended up having to do a battery pull. After that, it rebooted normally. Weird.


----------



## gsmitchell

abcs said:


> Sounds good. What is the difference between Gapps and Gapps fix? What does the fix do and is it in the download thread?


Hey abcs...I will take a swing at this, and ask anyone to correct/fill in my gaps. Gapps is the Google Apps package, so it installs/updates the Google apps that come with Android ( gmail, calendar, etc.). The Gapps fix was put out to address issues with being able to sync the calendar ( it may have fixed other things, that is the only one I needed ). I know in Build 2, it was necessary. Not sure about Build 4, but I installed it anyway and my calendar works fine. The links are in the board, but I think these are the links I used:

Gapps v7 Link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LME1YB1L
Google Apps Fixer: MultiUpload / tux-head.net / faramir.eriador.org (md5: af8bcaf5f8158e8e1be7097fc86b6b28)
Accurate Battery : http://gunnermike53....at_5Jan2012.zip


----------



## upsidedownaaron

is the compass being borked a known issue? my feeble search results don't seem to 'splain that very well. or is there a fix?


----------



## abcs

Thanks, everything looks good. Anyone have suggestions about the mms? Can I use another app that might work?


----------



## ddunaway2012

Can someone please help me!


----------



## joey1983

I no longer get google + or facebook notifications. my gps or mms doesnt work still. i understand this has been posted but there doesnt seem to be any legit replies to the question. great rom though


----------



## ddunaway2012

Ok so i rooted my fascinate for the first time ever downloaded build 4 of team hacksung's ics copied it to my sd card and renamed it update.zip installed clockwork mod open it go to install Rom from sd select wipe data and wipe dalvik select ok to reboot into clockwork mod recovery phone starts to install then says 
E:failed to verify whole-file signature
E:signature verification failed
installation aborted
Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## drose6102

My compass does not work either I was previously on the alphalulz build 2 then wiped all 3 and flashed latest build 4. Compass borked but gps locked in 5 seconds with 3 meter error.









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## larryp1962

ddunaway2012 said:


> Can someone please help me!


If all else fails...... read the instuctions









webchat.freenode.net .... type in	#samsung-fascinate in channel

you can find help there


----------



## LSGriff

is anyone having trouble seeing their SD card on their computer? i'm on build 3 and wanted to put build 4 on my card and flash but my comp wont see it. it just shows a media device and wont allow me to put the .zip on the card. i have the driver in the op but no luck. what am i missing here?


----------



## lightningdude

LSGriff said:


> is anyone having trouble seeing their SD card on their computer? i'm on build 3 and wanted to put build 4 on my card and flash but my comp wont see it. it just shows a media device and wont allow me to put the .zip on the card. i have the driver in the op but no luck. what am i missing here?


Mine showed up as a media device, but when it did, I just double clicked the media device in Explorer and it showed me the contents of the SD Card. I was able to interact with everything like normal, so either try harder, or tell us more about your problem.


----------



## LSGriff

i can click it in explorer and see everything on my usb card, but when i try to copy the zip from my comp to the card it gives me an error. "error copying file" its says i can convert it to windows media file type if it is a media file, but its not and i dont want to it be.... it seems very odd to me and is pretty annoying. i'm on windows xp. maybe that has something to do with it. but ive used this comp alot of times for this type of duty and never had a problem, just ever since i've been on a ics build i've had zero luck with it.


----------



## rkennedy12

ddunaway2012 said:


> Ok so i rooted my fascinate for the first time ever downloaded build 4 of team hacksung's ics copied it to my sd card and renamed it update.zip installed clockwork mod open it go to install Rom from sd select wipe data and wipe dalvik select ok to reboot into clockwork mod recovery phone starts to install then says
> E:failed to verify whole-file signature
> E:signature verification failed
> installation aborted
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


It sounds like your not getting into clockwork and instead going into stock recovery unless you have signature verification enabled


----------



## ddunaway2012

rkennedy12 said:


> It sounds like your not getting into clockwork and instead going into stock recovery unless you have signature verification enabled


Yeah I got it on now and it looks AMAZING and ALL THANKS go to larryp1962 who has been helping me/messaging me instructions off and on since 5:00PM I wish there were more people in the world like you and larry who take the time to try and help a new person like myself who before today has never rooted anything!


----------



## nklenchik

For the accurate battery mod (v4), do I just flash in clockwork?


----------



## sageDieu

nklenchik said:


> For the accurate battery mod (v4), do I just flash in clockwork?


yes, same as flashing the rom or gapps or anything.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## droidstyle

sageDieu said:


> yes, same as flashing the rom or gapps or anything.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


agreed...pretty much any .zip file is flashed in recovery.
.tar files are flashed in odin


----------



## nklenchik

Didn't know if we were placing anything in system/app or data









Also since people are online...lol

Any fix on the clock stopping?


----------



## sageDieu

Yeah if there is anything different like that then you'll definitely be told what to do with it in the post where you get the link. Just open the zip first on your computer or with Astro or File Expert or something, make sure that inside it is just a couple of folders, usually "META-INF" and "system" or something similar. If you get the battery mods from the mesmerize section then that zip actually contains multiple zips so you will need to extract the one you download and then flash whatever one you want from it. And if you flash a zip or file that isn't meant to be flashed, then recovery just won't let you so no need to really worry as long as you read the posts and make sure you're flashing the right things.


----------



## nklenchik

gsmitchell said:


> Hey abcs...I will take a swing at this, and ask anyone to correct/fill in my gaps. Gapps is the Google Apps package, so it installs/updates the Google apps that come with Android ( gmail, calendar, etc.). The Gapps fix was put out to address issues with being able to sync the calendar ( it may have fixed other things, that is the only one I needed ). I know in Build 2, it was necessary. Not sure about Build 4, but I installed it anyway and my calendar works fine.	The links are in the board, but I think these are the links I used:
> 
> Gapps v7 Link : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LME1YB1L
> Google Apps Fixer: MultiUpload / tux-head.net / faramir.eriador.org (md5: af8bcaf5f8158e8e1be7097fc86b6b28)
> Accurate Battery : http://gunnermike53....at_5Jan2012.zip


Thanks, calendar sync wasn't working on b4...but now it is!


----------



## sypherz28

In regards to the accurate battery mod... is this simply to fix the stock battery or would all battery apps be incorrect?. I have been using battery indicator pro and never flashed the mod until today and so far the numbers appear to be accurate to one another. Now that is either because the app im using was always right or the mod fixed both...


----------



## sageDieu

AFAIK the mod only fixes the one in the status bar, I don't think that there was actually anything being reported wrong or inaccurately, just that there wasn't a number to show us the exact charge.


----------



## sypherz28

sageDieu said:


> AFAIK the mod only fixes the one in the status bar, I don't think that there was actually anything being reported wrong or inaccurately, just that there wasn't a number to show us the exact charge.


Well if that's true i paid for something I am now getting free... oh well Battery Indicator Pro is still a good app.


----------



## joshkoss

still no fix on mylocation not working? been broken since build 2.


----------



## hidefman

_Ok, I have searched this thread and others... no results..._

_Has anyone succeeded with the Desk Home Samsung to work with these builds for the Fascinate? I have the desk dock which works well with gingerbread. If someone knows of a ics compatible Desk Home Samsung apk or thoughts about how to make it work with this build, I would be interested in knowing how._

_BTW, my first post on this forum, so pls... no red hot flaming if I did not inquire correctly..._
_Thanks in advance._


----------



## mentose457

joshkoss said:


> still no fix on mylocation not working? been broken since build 2.


I odened back to stock, flashed build 1, then build 4 on top of that and my location works with widgets. :notsure:


----------



## hyann

thanks first for a great ROM, I flashed build 4 successfully, and now I love it so much that I am clinging to it despite all my current issues:
1. random FC message frequently (about once every 5-6 apps, "unfortunately, the process android.process.media has stopped". Sometimes it stops the app with it but sometimes it doesnt, usually it doesnt. I just click ok and can continue with the app)
2. FC on opening: market, gallery, camera. it just closes on opening, with the above message.
3. camera 360 works fine, surprisingly so I am using it now. I just cant find a video camcorder app
4. anything trying to play .avi or divx files aside from the stock media player will not work (rockplayer bsplayer ....etc)

so i cant download stuff from market, but I can download it on my pc and transfer the apk to my phone, which i did. i installed cache cleaner ng and cleaned everything, but that doesnt help the FC for above mentioned. i cleaned about 10mb from my internal storage but didnt seem to change much.

i tried everything mentioned: checking the SD card, moving it to "app info", format /system and reinstall ROM/gapps.

are there any other suggestions?

I love this ROM so much that I'm prepared to stick to it and hope build 5 comes out without all the issues


----------



## mentose457

hyann said:


> thanks first for a great ROM, I flashed build 4 successfully, and now I love it so much that I am clinging to it despite all my current issues:
> 1. random FC message frequently (about once every 5-6 apps, "unfortunately, the process android.process.media has stopped". Sometimes it stops the app with it but sometimes it doesnt, usually it doesnt. I just click ok and can continue with the app)
> 2. FC on opening: market, gallery, camera. it just closes on opening, with the above message.
> 3. camera 360 works fine, surprisingly so I am using it now. I just cant find a video camcorder app
> 4. anything trying to play .avi or divx files aside from the stock media player will not work (rockplayer bsplayer ....etc)
> 
> so i cant download stuff from market, but I can download it on my pc and transfer the apk to my phone, which i did. i installed cache cleaner ng and cleaned everything, but that doesnt help the FC for above mentioned. i cleaned about 10mb from my internal storage but didnt seem to change much.
> 
> i tried everything mentioned: checking the SD card, moving it to "app info", format /system and reinstall ROM/gapps.
> 
> are there any other suggestions?
> 
> I love this ROM so much that I'm prepared to stick to it and hope build 5 comes out without all the issues


The issues,1-3, are not normal. I cant comment on the 4th. I would odin back to stock and reflash everything.


----------



## joshkoss

mentose457 said:


> I odened back to stock, flashed build 1, then build 4 on top of that and my location works with widgets. :notsure:


good to know, i'll try that.. Has GPS been working for you because that hasn't been working for me either.

The way i had got to build for was flash EH03 stock, install recovery, Flash Build 1, build2. build 3, build 4. Wipe data and whala no loation. Oh and installed Gapps 7


----------



## abm89

Just for those wondering, my 32GB SD card is working properly on BUILD 4. It's a PNY Class 10.


----------



## bigjobber69

anyone figure out an app or hack or remapping to have the power button to take picture. used to have it on supeclean and other roms. Wanted to know if anyone has figured it out for ICS. Thanks


----------



## sypherz28

weird issue this morning, The screen would not light up but the touch screen was navigating me through the phone and I know this because somehow i managed to get into my camera and when i pressed on the right area of the screen it would take a picture with sound. Had to battery pull in order to stop the behavior. Also today when I press the back button it initiates a hold of the home key right after. odd.
d


----------



## droidstyle

sypherz28 said:


> weird issue this morning, The screen would not light up but the touch screen was navigating me through the phone and I know this because somehow i managed to get into my camera and when i pressed on the right area of the screen it would take a picture with sound. Had to battery pull in order to stop the behavior. Also today when I press the back button it initiates a hold of the home key right after. odd.
> d


you dont need to pull the battery...hold volume up and power till you see the samsung logo.


----------



## sypherz28

droidstyle said:


> you dont need to pull the battery...hold volume up and power till you see the samsung logo.


i tried that before and it didn't seem to work but i'm realizing now since I just tried it again that it takes awhile for it to register. impatience strikes again! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## joshkoss

mentose457 said:


> good to know, i'll try that.. Has GPS been working for you because that hasn't been working for me either.
> 
> The way i had got to build for was flash EH03 stock, install recovery, Flash Build 1, build2. build 3, build 4. Wipe data and whala no loation. Oh and installed Gapps 7


*Odin'd back to stock EH03
*odin'd CWM for CM7.
*Flashed Build1, reboot
*Flashed Build4, wiped data, Caches, Installed Gapps7.
*Booted phone, Installed Weatherbug and receiving attached popup, Checked settings and location is enabled. Same results i have had....	it's a rom issue.	Is anyone aware of it and is there a fix? only reason i am asking is this is not listed as a known issue with the rom and i would not be able to keep this on my phone without gps or location working.


----------



## rkennedy12

ddunaway2012 said:


> Yeah I got it on now and it looks AMAZING and ALL THANKS go to larryp1962 who has been taken helping me/messaging me instructions off and on since 5:00PM I wish there were more people in the world like you and larry who take the time to try and help a new person like myself who before today has never rooted anything!


I know how it feels cause that happened to me when I tried flashing for the first time on my DROID 2 which got stuck in bootloader mode


----------



## droidstyle

sypherz28 said:


> i tried that before and it didn't seem to work but i'm realizing now since I just tried it again that it takes awhile for it to register. impatience strikes again! Thanks for the tip.


yes it can take up to 10sec but its the best way to force a reboot. Pulling the battery is hard on your sd card!!


----------



## sypherz28

droidstyle said:


> yes it can take up to 10sec but its the best way to force a reboot. Pulling the battery is hard on your sd card!!


being a full time nerd you think i would know the impact on my sdcard but honestly i didn't know that. its a lot easier too than pulling apart an otterbox case every time too.


----------



## KeithN

joshkoss said:


> *Odin'd back to stock EH03
> *odin'd CWM for CM7.
> *Flashed Build1, reboot
> *Flashed Build4, wiped data, Caches, Installed Gapps7.
> *Booted phone, Installed Weatherbug and receiving attached popup, Checked settings and location is enabled. Same results i have had....	it's a rom issue.	Is anyone aware of it and is there a fix? only reason i am asking is this is not listed as a known issue with the rom and i would not be able to keep this on my phone without gps or location working.


GPS has been working for me in maps/navigation and for finding weather. I didn't try the same app that seems to be giving you issues though, but nothing was having that issue for me.


----------



## joshkoss

KeithN said:


> GPS has been working for me in maps/navigation and for finding weather. I didn't try the same app that seems to be giving you issues though, but nothing was having that issue for me.


Which Gapps you using? i remember it was working before switching to Gapps 7


----------



## hyann

hyann said:


> thanks first for a great ROM, I flashed build 4 successfully, and now I love it so much that I am clinging to it despite all my current issues:
> 1. random FC message frequently (about once every 5-6 apps, "unfortunately, the process android.process.media has stopped". Sometimes it stops the app with it but sometimes it doesnt, usually it doesnt. I just click ok and can continue with the app)
> 2. FC on opening: market, gallery, camera. it just closes on opening, with the above message.
> 3. camera 360 works fine, surprisingly so I am using it now. I just cant find a video camcorder app
> 4. anything trying to play .avi or divx files aside from the stock media player will not work (rockplayer bsplayer ....etc)
> 
> so i cant download stuff from market, but I can download it on my pc and transfer the apk to my phone, which i did. i installed cache cleaner ng and cleaned everything, but that doesnt help the FC for above mentioned. i cleaned about 10mb from my internal storage but didnt seem to change much.
> 
> i tried everything mentioned: checking the SD card, moving it to "app info", format /system and reinstall ROM/gapps.
> 
> are there any other suggestions?
> 
> I love this ROM so much that I'm prepared to stick to it and hope build 5 comes out without all the issues


okay I solved my own problem
apparantly after wipe/install ROM+gapps everything is functioning (camera, market, gallery) normally
then i do a full restore from titanium and all the FC starts again

So now I re-install the rom, and handpick the absolute necessary apps/system data to restore from titanium
and now I have no FCs at all. everythiing is functioning perfectly.

I love this rom!!!


----------



## jbr05ki

I'm using GAPPS 7.1
http://www.multiupload.com/150X4ISH6I


----------



## droidstyle

joshkoss said:


> Which Gapps you using? i remember it was working before switching to Gapps 7


Im on build4 w/ gapps v7 and everything is working fine...here is my method.

coming from cm7.2 kang
wipe all three
flash build 1, boot once
wipe all three, flash build 4
wipe all thre, flash gapps v7
reboot.


----------



## scndmdw

This has probably already been posted before but definitely worth re-posting..following these steps one-by-one will fix _*most*_ common issues.

1. Download the following files in order:

Odin3 v1.85
http://bit.ly/AdImoE

Official Verizon Gingerbread 2.3.5
http://www.multiupload.com/4LC6JFCSFD

PIT for Odin
http://www.multiupload.com/0H6IJQ27QM

CWM4 Fixed for CM7 Odin
http://www.multiupload.com/GDATL290WK

Teamhacksung's Ice Cream Sandwich Build 2
http://www.enderszon...-eng.BUILD2.zip

Teamhacksung's Ice Cream Sandwich Build 4
http://www.enderszon...-eng.BUILD4.zip

Google Apps 7
http://www.multiupload.com/Y29IRPVL6X

2. Remove battery, plug phone into computer. Press & hold volume down.
Using Odin3, select the Verizon GB file using PDA tab and select the PIT file under PIT.
Press start and wait until completion (PASS! should appear in green).

3. Enter USB storage mode on phone and place the following files in the root directory on your SDCard:

CWM4 Fixed for CM7 Odin
Teamhacksung's Ice Cream Sandwich Build 2
Teamhacksung's Ice Cream Sandwich Build 4
Google Apps 7

4. Exit USB mode and remove battery. Run Odin again and select CWM4 Fixed for CM7 Odin using the PDA tab. Press start and wait until completion.
Reinsert battery and press both volume buttons and power simultaneously.
Select Wipe Data/Factory Reset, Clear Cache, Advanced > Wipe Dalvik Cache.
Select Install from zip card and select ICS Build 2. Wait until completion.

5. Press and hold power button and select Reboot > Recovery.
Select Wipe Data/Factory Reset, Clear Cache, Advanced > Wipe Dalvik Cache.
Select Install from zip card and select ICS Build 4. Wait until completion.
You should still remain in the same mode.
Select Wipe Data/Factory Reset, Clear Cache, Advanced > Wipe Dalvik Cache.
Select Install from zip card and select Google Apps 7. Wait until completion.

6. Optional Installs:

http://www.multiupload.com/4MW4X3GA3Q (modified for ICS)
Accurate Battery Modification (shows percentage in icon).

CM9 Glitch 14 Preview 5 Kernel (modified for ICS)
http://androtransfer.com/tk-glitch/CM9-kernels/Glitch/Fascinate/CM9-fascinatemtd-Glitch-V14-Preview5.zip

To install these, simply place the files in the root directory of your SDCard.
Press and hold power button and select Reboot > Recovery.
Select Install from zip card and select them.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## droidstyle

hyann said:


> okay I solved my own problem
> apparantly after wipe/install ROM+gapps everything is functioning (camera, market, gallery) normally
> then i do a full restore from titanium and all the FC starts again
> 
> So now I re-install the rom, and handpick the absolute necessary apps/system data to restore from titanium
> and now I have no FCs at all. everythiing is functioning perfectly.
> 
> I love this rom!!!


when you restore from tibu only restore the app, not app + data.


----------



## sageDieu

edit: don't flash new glitch.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## blaine.hale

droidstyle said:


> when you restore from tibu only restore the app, not app + data.


Doh! That was my issue as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## scndmdw

sageDieu said:


> Glitch preview 5 is out.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


Thanks!


----------



## droidstyle

could somebody post the sms black background.zip again, cant find it.


----------



## joshkoss

ok it looks like Gapps 7.1 fixed my location issue. Thanks for posting it guys.


----------



## droidstyle

sageDieu said:


> Glitch preview 5 is out.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


it just bootloops at the samsung logo for me.


----------



## joshkoss

droidstyle said:


> it just bootloops at the samsung logo for me.


same here, i even tried the GBBootloaders and still the same


----------



## sageDieu

Yep, just talked to strings, looks like that is happening across the board. I'm odining back right now. They're pulling links and trying to fix it.


----------



## jobewan

bigwilly90210 said:


> I'm assuming the fixes for UMS were in the kernel? I haven't been able to confirm just yet, but that would mean flashing glitch v14pre4 over this would break them right? I'll check here in a minute. Also, I haven't had any issues syncing the browser contacts, one of my favorite features is the bookmarks widget on my desktop. ICS is so awesome on a phone. I have an AOSP build on my Acer A500 tablet too and it's not near as big a deal. lol


Was this addressed? I'm reading through the posts and I don't see where it was. I would like to install the glitch kernel, but of course I'm just doing my "homework" b/f doing so.

On another note, build 4 was by far the easiest upgrade. I didn't install build 3 b/c I didn't see many updates that would warrant me possibly hitting a rocky road to upgrade, so I came straight from build 2 -> build 4. It was as simple as specifying the build in cwm and checking the wipe data/cache options. It seems much more stable than the previous versions, however I'm still anticipating the trebuchet backup option (in order to backup all home screen settings).

Thanks for the great work guys!


----------



## droidstyle

sageDieu said:


> Yep, just talked to strings, looks like that is happening across the board. I'm odining back right now. They're pulling links and trying to fix it.


I have found you dont need to odin back to stock...
From the bootloop,
three finger back into recovery
wipe all three
flash cm7 twice,
boot once
then proceed to flashing ics as you normally would.
Seems to save some time from odining all the way back when your constantly flashing things...


----------



## jbr05ki

joshkoss said:


> ok it looks like Gapps 7.1 fixed my location issue. Thanks for posting it guys.


I thought everyone knew about 7.1 but in the 1st post it was just 7 regular style. I forgot where I found this haha


----------



## sageDieu

droidstyle said:


> I have found you dont need to odin back to stock...
> From the bootloop,
> three finger back into recovery
> wipe all three
> flash cm7 twice,
> boot once
> then proceed to flashing ics as you normally would.
> Seems to save some time from odining all the way back when your constantly flashing things...


good to know... I just odined already. At this point, between all the ICS bootloops into recovery, and flashing mods for other phones, and testing galnet miui, then all the issues I've had with glitch... I could probably odin in my sleep. I feel like it's good practice, not that I enjoy having to do it but before having these issues and needing to odin regularly, I was almost scared to do so and would always be worried I'd break something or whatever. I'd always bug devs and stuff, like trying to avoid it. Now, as soon as I see an issue and don't see a quicker way out, I just plug in my phone in download mode, pick out the first set of files, hit start, play some music or check xda, then flash cwm and my gb radio, change the song, check rootz, flash all the normal ics and gapps and stuff, set up sync, and move on. Don't even get nervous about breaking it.


----------



## js1n3m

Gapps 7.1 with Changelog - it's from the teamhacksung ICS port for the Captivate. It looks like 7.1 definitely fixes location services.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1363760

Here's the Gapps 7.1 download link, again:
http://tux-head.net/pawitp/gappsv7.1.zip


----------



## hyann

js1n3m said:


> Gapps 7.1 with Changelog - it's from the teamhacksung ICS port for the Captivate. It looks like 7.1 definitely fixes location services.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1363760
> 
> Here's the Gapps 7.1 download link, again:
> http://tux-head.net/...p/gappsv7.1.zip


for gapps 7.1, should I wipe data/format system before cwm-ing it, (and lose all the settings?), or does it just overwrites what I have without touching the settings?

thanks for the link!


----------



## abcs

Any resolutions yet with this mms? I love taking random pictures and sending them out.


----------



## Schmarvin

abcs said:


> Any resolutions yet with this mms? I love taking random pictures and sending them out.


Negative. You'll have to wait for a few more releases.


----------



## cyonsinn

Anyone else notice low media volume through the headphone jack?


----------



## Special_opps

hyann said:


> for gapps 7.1, should I wipe data/format system before cwm-ing it, (and lose all the settings?), or does it just overwrites what I have without touching the settings?
> 
> thanks for the link!


I wiped cache and dalvik and flashed. It worked for me. Location is working

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## godofwar762

any news on glitch v5? working yet?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## syborg

jobewan said:


> Was this addressed? I'm reading through the posts and I don't see where it was. I would like to install the glitch kernel, but of course I'm just doing my "homework" b/f doing so.
> 
> On another note, build 4 was by far the easiest upgrade. I didn't install build 3 b/c I didn't see many updates that would warrant me possibly hitting a rocky road to upgrade, so I came straight from build 2 -> build 4. It was as simple as specifying the build in cwm and checking the wipe data/cache options. It seems much more stable than the previous versions, however I'm still anticipating the trebuchet backup option (in order to backup all home screen settings).
> 
> Thanks for the great work guys!


You may want to check-out Nova launcher: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071

Nova is based on the stock ICS launcher and it has backup and restore!


----------



## dave_k

I used build one for a few weeks, then back to miui....I see the build is up to 4 now. Want to give it ago.

What would the proper way to flash it be from Ricks miui port?

Also if I make a nan, and don't like the build 4 I should be able to restore back to my current set up or would a diff flashing method be needed?

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaman

Schmarvin said:


> Negative. You'll have to wait for a few more releases.


How come Baked Tutor was able to fix it for the Mesmerize and Showcase.


----------



## droidstyle

Because he can go in and edit the apn settings on the mez...im not sure how to do it on the fascinate.


----------



## sujaanj

droidstyle said:


> Because he can go in and edit the apn settings on the mez...im not sure how to do it on the fascinate.


Voice Dialer - "Open APNs"?


----------



## Brosophocles

It's actually just an xml edit. I would assume for whatever reason it just doesn't want to take.


----------



## m0r0n3s

abcs said:


> Any resolutions yet with this mms? I love taking random pictures and sending them out.


Isn't it easier to use Gmail or picasa to share the photos? 
I've never needed mms ever...


----------



## gt43aw

just flashed 7.1 from the captivate thread. I can confirm that it fixed the location problem. W/ Glitch's preview4 kernel i'm basically down to some sensor issues. Google Shopper even started working after i flashed v7.1, not sure why....


----------



## droidstyle

Brosophocles said:


> It's actually just an xml edit. I would assume for whatever reason it just doesn't want to take.


what baked tator told me he did was fix the apns-config.xml to match what was needed for uscc...because JT's apns match so many different carriers... there are 100's of different carriers in his apns.


----------



## Steve

Fan-Damn-Tastic! With location fixed, this is super nice. Fast, stable, (mostly) complete. Samsung can suck it with their 'not enough memory' baloney. Team Hacksung is the cat's tushy.


----------



## sageDieu

I've played with fixing mms for the fascinate version with a couple of things that worked for Motorola phones to force apns to stick (they were having the same problem) but it didn't work. You guys will just have to wait for jt to figure out how to force it to use the right ones... or if somebody wants to play around with the XML, good luck.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## nklenchik

Is anyone using nova launcher? It's still in beta but it's amazing...only works on 4.0 devices.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


----------



## jobewan

syborg said:


> You may want to check-out Nova launcher: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1389071
> 
> Nova is based on the stock ICS launcher and it has backup and restore!


I've thought of moving to Nova, but hate to neglect the upcoming changes to treb. by changing over. However I'm sure those changes are not coming overnight. I'm torn, but will survive. Thanks for the input!

(TB needs to find a solution to saving shortcuts, at least imo).


----------



## maxpower27

nklenchik said:


> Is anyone using nova launcher? It's still in beta but it's amazing...only works on 4.0 devices.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


I've tried Nova and I like it overall, but it gives me too many FC's to actually use consistently. Trebuchet might be currently low on features, but it's been quite a bit more stable than Nova in my experience (so far at least).


----------



## droidstyle

maxpower27 said:


> I've tried Nova and I like it overall, but it gives me too many FC's to actually use consistently. Trebuchet might be currently low on features, but it's been quite a bit more stable than Nova in my experience (so far at least).


really? I have not had one FC on nova launcher...I like it alot better, it reminds me of go launcher.


----------



## droidstyle

sageDieu said:


> I've played with fixing mms for the fascinate version with a couple of things that worked for Motorola phones to force apns to stick (they were having the same problem) but it didn't work. You guys will just have to wait for jt to figure out how to force it to use the right ones... or if somebody wants to play around with the XML, good luck.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


I also tried with the same result...


----------



## maxpower27

droidstyle said:


> really? I have not had one FC on nova launcher...I like it alot better, it reminds me of go launcher.


I like it better too. But every time I get a FC (which is frequent), my heart breaks just a little and I grudgingly go back to Trebuchet. What version of Nova are you using?


----------



## pdunaway19

When I first started using nova it world fc quite frequently. There now up to beta 10 which seems to be very stable been running it for 2 days with no fcs so far.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik

No FC's here either...using beta 10


----------



## darkmage1991

this might sound really noobish, but how the heck do you connect to a wifi network? normally you can enable wifi then go to settings and it shows a list of available networks but on this i enable it and thats it i tried pushing menu i tried enabling that wifi direct and i cant seem to find out how to connect to networks, it looks like wifi is enabling just fine though.


----------



## nklenchik

darkmage1991 said:


> this might sound really noobish, but how the heck do you connect to a wifi network? normally you can enable wifi then go to settings and it shows a list of available networks but on this i enable it and thats it i tried pushing menu i tried enabling that wifi direct and i cant seem to find out how to connect to networks, it looks like wifi is enabling just fine though.


Just tap WiFi in settings. You can do that before you turn on WiFi to scan for networks.


----------



## sypherz28

okay something is officially not right here.!! I let my phone sit beside my bed as i always do at night and after sitting on the stand for 8 hours, unplugged, it lost only 2% of battery!! Mind you I had WiFi,GPS, and data off but even still that shouldn't be right.

Really I don't care, just wanted to share my 5 minutes of excitement







 Good Morning everyone.


----------



## sypherz28

what is the best SD card? not looking for size but more the ability to withstand the next nuclear blast type stability.

And the biggest noob question of the day is... How do you take a screenshot without 3rd party apps? Or can it even be done in this version?


----------



## sypherz28

gt43aw said:


> just flashed 7.1 from the captivate thread. I can confirm that it fixed the location problem. W/ Glitch's preview4 kernel i'm basically down to some sensor issues. Google Shopper even started working after i flashed v7.1, not sure why....


I second that. location services locked on with wifi dang near instantly.


----------



## hank3fan

sypherz28 said:


> what is the best SD card? not looking for size but more the ability to withstand the next nuclear blast type stability.
> 
> And the biggest noob question of the day is... How do you take a screenshot without 3rd party apps? Or can it even be done in this version?


Volume down and power gets you a screen shot

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sypherz28

what causes the sharp spikes seen on the battery graph? it will drop several percent at times and today it shot up 10% literally 2 minutes being on USB. id attach a screenshot but I cant figure that one out.


----------



## js1n3m

sypherz28 said:


> And the biggest noob question of the day is... How do you take a screenshot without 3rd party apps? Or can it even be done in this version?


Hold down the power button for 2 seconds and select 'Screenshot'...


----------



## maxpower27

pdunaway19 said:


> When I first started using nova it world fc quite frequently. There now up to beta 10 which seems to be very stable been running it for 2 days with no fcs so far.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I had no idea it was up to beta 10. I'm stuck on beta 5, and the built-in upgrade utility isn't upgrading me any further. I'll have to DL # 10 and give it a shot.


----------



## js1n3m

FYI

*[APP] Nova Launcher Beta (ICS based)*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


----------



## Schmarvin

js1n3m said:


> FYI
> 
> *[APP] Nova Launcher Beta (ICS based)*
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1389071


Seems like it would drain the battery. I don't see anything I'd use from that. I like stock launchers. And the ICS stock launcher seems to have everything I need.
But, thanks for posting the link, I'm sure plenty of people like to customize their launcher. And having that option on ICS is a big benefit.


----------



## hank3fan

js1n3m said:


> Hold down the power button for 2 seconds and select 'Screenshot'...


Or volume down and power button at the same time is quicker

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sypherz28

when replying there is a selection for "My Media".. what is that? this is in reference to the forum not my phone.


----------



## Brentless

My Gallery and Music (Google Music and the default) are not detecting the local pictures and music that are on my SD card. Has anyone experienced this or found the fix?

I have tried ejecting and inserting the SD card again, unmounting and re-mounting. Everything is there and I can see it with Explorer. I can also see my Picasa photos just fine in the gallery and my online music in Google music. Just upgraded to v4 from v3. Didnt have the problem in v3.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## jimv2000

Brentless said:


> My Gallery and Music (Google Music and the default) are not detecting the local pictures and music that are on my SD card. Has anyone experienced this or found the fix?
> 
> I have tried ejecting and inserting the SD card again, unmounting and re-mounting. Everything is there and I can see it with Explorer. I can also see my Picasa photos just fine in the gallery and my online music in Google music. Just upgraded to v4 from v3. Didnt have the problem in v3.
> 
> Appreciate the help!


Same here.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigjobber69

jimv2000 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


go to application from setting then go Clear gallery Cache maybe data as well, Profit


----------



## sageDieu

Schmarvin said:


> Seems like it would drain the battery.











Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Azuma73

Yeah, I just upgraded from CM7>CM9 ICS and I'm having an issue restoring my apps from TiBu. It says they're restored , but none of them are? Only way I figured to get 'em back is to re-download 'em from the market.......again? If I'm missing something, someone please help me out here!?!?!
Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Brentless

bigjobber69 said:


> go to application from setting then go Clear gallery Cache maybe data as well, Profit


Tried that too. No dice. I also use Cache Cleaner NG daily.


----------



## sarkozy

Brentless said:


> Tried that too. No dice. I also use Cache Cleaner NG daily.


Open the gallery, tap menu>refresh. Prawfit.


----------



## hank3fan

I don't know if this will help anyone but under location services previously I had gps satellites checked along with location & google search(it was an option once I signed in after flashing) and could never get a gps lock. I un-checked location & google search and gps now works.
I know alot of you guys aren't able to use location services so I hope this helps you.


----------



## mxpxrobbie

Upgraded from Build 3 to 4, location services finally working again, but I'm having difficulty getting GO SMS Pro to send MMS messages... I still get the same problems I have with the stock app. Can someone please help me figure this out? Otherwise, great work jt - this has been my daily driver since build 2 came out.


----------



## MrHoppy

Anyone else having an issue with speakerphone, where if you enable it during a call it comes on at max volume, and any attempt to adjust call volume reverts the audio back to the ear piece? This pretty much forces me to use speakerphone at max audio volume. I tried a search of this topic but turned up very little. Cheers!


----------



## maxpower27

js1n3m said:


> FYI
> 
> *[APP] Nova Launcher Beta (ICS based)*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


Just tried beta 10 (moved the APK to system/app & changed permissions), and got my first FC after about 10 minutes. Running build 4 with no other issues (other than the ones that have already been documented). Not sure what the deal is, but I value stability in a launcher so going back to Trebuchet yet again. Oh well.


----------



## mentose457

Brentless said:


> Same here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Yall have syncing enabled right?


----------



## Brentless

Yes, but I can get the music and pictures from Google sync services just fine, im talking about the local pictures and music on my sd card

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## LSGriff

i'm i the only one who cant put zips on my sd card from my comp with windows xp? i've tried to figure this out and no joy. it shows up as a media device and i can see all my files that are already on my card, but when i try to copy and paste it gives me an error. says "error copying file"... anybody?


----------



## Skidoo03

Azuma73 said:


> Yeah, I just upgraded from CM7>CM9 ICS and I'm having an issue restoring my apps from TiBu. It says they're restored , but none of them are? Only way I figured to get 'em back is to re-download 'em from the market.......again? If I'm missing something, someone please help me out here!?!?!
> Thanks fellas!!


You have to have the latest version of TiBu for it to actually restore them.


----------



## jhssal

Brentless said:


> Yes, but I can get the music and pictures from Google sync services just fine, im talking about the local pictures and music on my sd card
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


I had same issues. I cleared data and caches from app setting and then force stop. It worked for me.

Also I had to delete the shortcuts on the main screen.


----------



## maxpower27

I haven't seen any posts regarding this, but has anyone else been experiencing really slow browser performance? Like reeeeeally slow? I'm currently using ICS Browser Plus, but I get the same results with the stock browser and Dolphin. Pages in general are very slow to load (using a 20+ Mb wifi connection), and the general rendering and scrolling is almost unusably sluggish at times. I had far better performance on both CM7 and any version of MIUI that I've tried.

Like I said, I haven't really seen anyone posting about this, so I was wondering what everyone else's browsing experience has been like. I've flashed every version of this ROM since way back on Extreme Alphalulz V2 with the same results, and it seems to be the same irrespective of the browser I'm using. Thoughts?


----------



## droidstyle

maxpower27 said:


> I haven't seen any posts regarding this, but has anyone else been experiencing really slow browser performance? Like reeeeeally slow? I'm currently using ICS Browser Plus, but I get the same results with the stock browser and Dolphin. Pages in general are very slow to load (using a 20+ Mb wifi connection), and the general rendering and scrolling is almost unusably sluggish at times. I had far better performance on both CM7 and any version of MIUI that I've tried.
> 
> Like I said, I haven't really seen anyone posting about this, so I was wondering what everyone else's browsing experience has been like. I've flashed every version of this ROM since way back on Extreme Alphalulz V2 with the same results, and it seems to be the same irrespective of the browser I'm using. Thoughts?


yes the browser acts like a turd...always stuck on a blank white screen. It has been this way since build 1. On alphalulz v3 the browser was really fast, not sure what changed?


----------



## Mackay

When I try to download anything from the market I get an error. Something like, "'lalalalalala' could not be downloaded due to an error. (-101)" anyone else getting that? EDIT: I know I'm most likely going to have to wipe data, but I wanted to know if there was anything else first.


----------



## nklenchik

Mackay said:


> When I try to download anything from the market I get an error. Something like, "'lalalalalala' could not be downloaded due to an error. (-101)" anyone else getting that? EDIT: I know I'm most likely going to have to wipe data, but I wanted to know if there was anything else first.


Try clearing market cache, or download gapps v7.1.


----------



## sypherz28

anyone elses Pico TTS voice sound like its either drunk or have a cold when it talks? I can understand it fine but it clearly doesn't sound right.


----------



## js1n3m

sypherz28 said:


> anyone elses Pico TTS voice sound like its either drunk or have a cold when it talks? I can understand it fine but it clearly doesn't sound right.


Yes this was discussed 50 or so pages back. You can do a search for it in the search box at the top of this page. I'll save you the trouble though, there is no fix....


----------



## js1n3m

I'm getting an FC on my camera app every time I try to switch to the video recorder. This started happening after attempting to create a time interval video. I cleared Dalvik and cache but it still FCs. Anybody else experience this?

Build 4 on the Mez, stock kernel.


----------



## lightningdude

maxpower27 said:


> I haven't seen any posts regarding this, but has anyone else been experiencing really slow browser performance? Like reeeeeally slow? I'm currently using ICS Browser Plus, but I get the same results with the stock browser and Dolphin. Pages in general are very slow to load (using a 20+ Mb wifi connection), and the general rendering and scrolling is almost unusably sluggish at times. I had far better performance on both CM7 and any version of MIUI that I've tried.
> 
> Like I said, I haven't really seen anyone posting about this, so I was wondering what everyone else's browsing experience has been like. I've flashed every version of this ROM since way back on Extreme Alphalulz V2 with the same results, and it seems to be the same irrespective of the browser I'm using. Thoughts?


I have absolutely no problems with my browser, on Build 4, Glitch Kernel 14 pre4. I use Dolphin Browser Mini, but also have no problems with stock browser, and I run off 3G about 99% of the time.

Though, I have also applied the V6 Turbocharger scripts, PowerBoost 2.2 scripts, and the 3G TurboCharger script from zeppelinrox, the maker of V6 Turbocharger. Other than 3G unthrottling, I'm not sure what, if any of those mods, would affect the browser, specifically.


----------



## hank3fan

lightningdude said:


> I have absolutely no problems with my browser, on Build 4, Glitch Kernel 14 pre4. I use Dolphin Browser Mini, but also have no problems with stock browser, and I run off 3G about 99% of the time.
> 
> Though, I have also applied the V6 Turbocharger scripts, PowerBoost 2.2 scripts, and the 3G TurboCharger script from zeppelinrox, the maker of V6 Turbocharger. Other than 3G unthrottling, I'm not sure what, if any of those mods, would affect the browser, specifically.


 have you noticed a difference when using power boost? What benefits?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidstyle

lightningdude said:


> I have absolutely no problems with my browser, on Build 4, Glitch Kernel 14 pre4. I use Dolphin Browser Mini, but also have no problems with stock browser, and I run off 3G about 99% of the time.
> 
> Though, I have also applied the V6 Turbocharger scripts, PowerBoost 2.2 scripts, and the 3G TurboCharger script from zeppelinrox, the maker of V6 Turbocharger. Other than 3G unthrottling, I'm not sure what, if any of those mods, would affect the browser, specifically.


I have no problems with the browser either other than its sluggish compared to alphalulz v3 or cm7. those scripts are all placebo imo...


----------



## mwebs13

droidstyle said:


> I have no problems with the browser either other than its sluggish compared to alphalulz v3 or cm7. those scripts are all placebo imo...


Droid, I was using this on V2 and I was getting awesome battery stats, like 30 - 36 hours on a 1800mAh battery.... Not sure if it was the V6 script or not.

With V3 & V4 i apply this script and reboot like your supposed to and then I put the "start-up script" on the phone and I get the Boot Animation loop.....


----------



## Brentless

jhssal said:


> I had same issues. I cleared data and caches from app setting and then force stop. It worked for me. Also I had to delete the shortcuts on the main screen.


That solved the problem (the Force Stop), I had tried everything else. Thanks!


----------



## Azuma73

Alright guys, I finally got the whole upgrade to ICS build 4 working on my Fascinate, and it's pretty cool! A bit limited as far as customizing goes(as expected), but very fast and fun to mess with! Then I flash Glitch V14 pre4 and it works for a little while, then I'll get into recovery and it'll just start looping recovery and I'll have to wipe and re-flash my CM7/Glitch V13.1 backup(twice) to get it rollin' again? 








Am I missing some setting with V14 or something? Am I suppose to set the data/data thing in the Glitch app maybe?
And I take it that V14 pre5 isn't quite workin' right with Fascinate? Correct me if I'm wrong!! 
Anyway, I'm gonna try it again today to see if I can figure it out. Any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## bigwilly90210

Azuma73 said:


> Alright guys, I finally got the whole upgrade to ICS build 4 working on my Fascinate, and it's pretty cool! A bit limited as far as customizing goes(as expected), but very fast and fun to mess with! Then I flash Glitch V14 pre4 and it works for a little while, then I'll get into recovery and it'll just start looping recovery and I'll have to wipe and re-flash my CM7/Glitch V13.1 backup(twice) to get it rollin' again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing some setting with V14 or something? Am I suppose to set the data/data thing in the Glitch app maybe?
> And I take it that V14 pre5 isn't quite workin' right with Fascinate? Correct me if I'm wrong!!
> Anyway, I'm gonna try it again today to see if I can figure it out. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> Thanks fellas!!!


yeah glitch v14pre5 has some kind of bootlooping issue. its supposed to be an upstream sync, but something got broked. lol. I've been running pre4 for a while and it randomly gets really effed up at night on the charger. screen goes all weird colors and freezes and i have to pull the battery. i'm doing a full reset today just to see if it's a glitch issue. if i can get my computer to cooperate, might even try building it from source. ha.

EDIT: Never mind, sixstringsg just posted that all we need is an updated build from team hacksung. Apparently the code used in glitch v14pre5 is above the code used in build 4. weird how these build version numbers are lining up... ha. Guess we'll just have to wait for an updated build here and then flash the glitch v14pre5 build. if glitch is your thing. which it is definitely mine! ha


----------



## lightningdude

hank3fan said:


> have you noticed a difference when using power boost? What benefits?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Quite honestly, there are little tweaks here and there within the scripts that are barely noticeable, at least until you push it too far. For example, in V6, once I switched to Super, everything started feeling sluggish, so I backed it off to Unledded and everything picked up and got snappier. As for PowerBoost, it pretty much just does what the thread says, it enables little tweaks like swap and a modified conservative cpu scheduler.

So yeah, I guess if you're not paying attention, it would seem like placebo, given the few tweaks that are available. Since it runs on scripts and makes backups of your original init.d and such, I don't see any harm in trying it out. I will say that V6 Supercharger is more noticeable than PowerBoost.


----------



## joey1983

js1n3m said:


> I'm getting an FC on my camera app every time I try to switch to the video recorder. This started happening after attempting to create a time interval video. I cleared Dalvik and cache but it still FCs. Anybody else experience this?
> 
> Build 4 on the Mez, stock kernel.


try changing permissions with clockwork mod. that helps sometimes. or clear app cache and reboot


----------



## Mackay

nklenchik said:


> Try clearing market cache, or download gapps v7.1.


I've tried both of those. :/ Guess I'll be wiping my phone later today.


----------



## Fulaman

I am very impressed with the fluidity of Build 4, the only thing that seems to be missing now is MMS working and maybe just a bit of polishing when transitioning between screens.


----------



## jbr05ki

What lost phone apps y'all recommend? I've tried "Wheres My Droid" and "Lost Phone" and none of them work.


----------



## Perky69

lightningdude said:


> I have absolutely no problems with my browser, on Build 4, Glitch Kernel 14 pre4. I use Dolphin Browser Mini, but also have no problems with stock browser, and I run off 3G about 99% of the time.
> 
> Though, I have also applied the V6 Turbocharger scripts, PowerBoost 2.2 scripts, and the 3G TurboCharger script from zeppelinrox, the maker of V6 Turbocharger. Other than 3G unthrottling, I'm not sure what, if any of those mods, would affect the browser, specifically.


Are you using rc9 of the v6 script, or build 8?


----------



## hank3fan

lightningdude said:


> Quite honestly, there are little tweaks here and there within the scripts that are barely noticeable, at least until you push it too far. For example, in V6, once I switched to Super, everything started feeling sluggish, so I backed it off to Unledded and everything picked up and got snappier. As for PowerBoost, it pretty much just does what the thread says, it enables little tweaks like swap and a modified conservative cpu scheduler.
> 
> So yeah, I guess if you're not paying attention, it would seem like placebo, given the few tweaks that are available. Since it runs on scripts and makes backups of your original init.d and such, I don't see any harm in trying it out. I will say that V6 Supercharger is more noticeable than PowerBoost.


 thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## js1n3m

joey1983 said:


> try changing permissions with clockwork mod. that helps sometimes. or clear app cache and reboot


Thanks! Clearing the cache for the camera app (and then rebooting) fixed my video recorder FC issue. Should have tried this first!


----------



## bobthesalesclerk

I don't feel like searching but its a simple yes or no question anyway

Is tethering working yet?

I'm still on build 2 but going to flash something when I get home. Build 4 if tethering works or cm7 if it doesn't.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## js1n3m

bobthesalesclerk said:


> I don't feel like searching but its a simple yes or no question anyway
> 
> Is tethering working yet?
> 
> I'm still on build 2 but going to flash something when I get home. Build 4 if tethering works or cm7 if it doesn't.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Yes...

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-pre110.apk


----------



## Jordanqkoch

I hate the new glitch splash screen. I almost don't want to put it on because of that screen.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimus

Just seeing if MMS is working in any builds right now?


----------



## hidefman

...from previous post... has anyone succeeded in getting the Desk Home cradle app or the car home cradle app to work with these builds? Latest fascinate update to gingerbread finally enabled external speaker jack. I have tried two different versions of desk home app with build 2 and build 4...with each build, one version of the app fails to install...the other version of the app installs but upon opening gives the message, "unfortunately, Desk Home has stopped."
Help... It would be sweet to have home dock work so external speakers could be hooked up to play music at home or the office.


----------



## Perky69

optimus said:


> Just seeing if MMS is working in any builds right now?


MMS is working fine on build 4 for the mesmerize. At least for me.


----------



## sageDieu

Perky69 said:


> MMS is working fine on build 4 for the mesmerize. At least for me.


only mesmerize, fascinate has weird issues.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## sageDieu

jbr05ki said:


> What lost phone apps y'all recommend? I've tried "Wheres My Droid" and "Lost Phone" and none of them work.


search prey in the market

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## sageDieu

Jordanqkoch said:


> I hate the new glitch splash screen. I almost don't want to put it on because of that screen.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


if you mean how it kinda messes up and does a bunch of weird colors, just go find the GB boot loaders in the glitch thread and flash in Odin.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Azuma73

What themes or battery mods(if any) do we have for this? I like to have % in status bar and customizing options!!


----------



## Azuma73

sageDieu said:


> if you mean how it kinda messes up and does a bunch of weird colors, just go find the GB boot loaders in the glitch thread and flash in Odin.


 Should I be using GB boot loaders?


----------



## Fulaman

sageDieu said:


> only mesmerize, fascinate has weird issues.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


Agreed Showcase is working too, I don't get what the problem is with the Fascinate and why it isn't working.


----------



## sarkozy

APN issue AFAIK. Honestly it's not that big of a deal right now. It will get fixed but there other priorities first.

Sent from my NEXUS S using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaman

exzacklyright said:


> SVOX Navigation isn't working though... Starts saying some XML Shiz after the first direction and won't stop :/


What is SVOX Navigation? This is my first time hearing of it. Is it comparable to Google Maps?

Sent from my ICS'd sch-i500 using tapatalk


----------



## Fulaman

sarkozy said:


> APN issue AFAIK. Honestly it's not that big of a deal right now. It will get fixed but there other priorities first.
> 
> Sent from my NEXUS S using Tapatalk


Well most of everything seems to be working now. Build 4 is pretty solid. What would you place on a higher priority list?

Sent from my ICS'd sch-i500 using tapatalk


----------



## lightningdude

Perky69 said:


> Are you using rc9 of the v6 script, or build 8?


I'm using u9 rc4.


----------



## joey1983

Steve said:


> The file is no longer available. Can someone who got it put up a mirror?


go to the captivate thread and download gappsv7.1 flash and enjoy your location services


----------



## mzrdisi

Fulaman said:


> What is SVOX Navigation? This is my first time hearing of it. Is it comparable to Google Maps?
> 
> Sent from my ICS'd sch-i500 using tapatalk


SVOX is just another speech library that replaces the one built into Android.

Edit:

*It would appear my simple response is not wanted here. Forgot about the thread Nazis. *


----------



## Fulaman

mzrdisi said:


> SVOX is just another speech library that replaces the one built into Android.


Oh ok thanks sir

Sent from my ICS'd sch-i500 using tapatalk


----------



## sageDieu

Azuma, GB bootloaders are not necessary.


----------



## jimv2000

Fulaman said:


> Well most of everything seems to be working now. Build 4 is pretty solid. What would you place on a higher priority list?
> 
> Sent from my ICS'd sch-i500 using tapatalk


Light and proximity sensors.


----------



## sypherz28

jimv2000 said:


> Light and proximity sensors.


couldn't agree more. Also getting the coffee pot attachment working would be nice.


----------



## sypherz28

js1n3m said:


> Yes...
> 
> http://code.google.c...v3_1-pre110.apk


I found with this for hours and couldn't get it working. is there a secret?

I keep receiving errors that is cannot set ad-hoc mode, cannot set essid, cannot set channel.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

sypherz28 said:


> I found with this for hours and couldn't get it working. is there a secret?
> 
> I keep receiving errors that is cannot set ad-hoc mode, cannot set essid, cannot set channel.


Set the device profile to the GSM Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## sypherz28

KevinPhelps11 said:


> Set the device profile to the GSM Galaxy Nexus.


That did it, but im sure you knew it would. Thank you very much


----------



## sageDieu

After doing that you can also set the method (whatever it's called, below device-profile) to netd(master) and it will run in infrastructure mode so you can connect tablets, phones, etc to it, anything that wouldn't normally want to connect to ad-hoc.


----------



## Azuma73

Is it just me, or are we all waiting for more CyMod and launcher Settings to be incorporated into build? And, by No means am I requesting ETA or anything, Just wanna make sure I'm not missing something?
Muchas Grassy-A$$!!


----------



## sheradrax

Azuma73 said:


> Is it just me, or are we all waiting for more CyMod and launcher Settings to be incorporated into build? And, by No means am I requesting ETA or anything, Just wanna make sure I'm not missing something?
> Muchas Grassy-A$$!!


That's pretty much what I'm waiting for and light and proximity sensors.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanqkoch

My proximity sensor is working after a full wipe and reflash.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## js1n3m

sheradrax said:


> That's pretty much what I'm waiting for and light and proximity sensors.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


After all, what's left?


----------



## Jordanqkoch

sageDieu said:


> if you mean how it kinda messes up and does a bunch of weird colors, just go find the GB boot loaders in the glitch thread and flash in Odin.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


No, it looks gay and has that weird face and shit. I liked it when it used to just say glitch.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sypherz28

Jordanqkoch said:


> My proximity sensor is working after a full wipe and reflash.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


i attempted several wipes and re-flashes but mine are still borked.


----------



## Fulaman

Jordanqkoch said:


> My proximity sensor is working after a full wipe and reflash.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Are you sure of this? They work while you are in a phone call?


----------



## bigjobber69

im pretty damn satisfied with this build!


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Fulaman said:


> Are you sure of this? They work while you are in a phone call?


Yeah. I flashed to stock, then cm7, then build 2,then build 4,flashed gapps 7.1.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhanman

Jordanqkoch said:


> Yeah. I flashed to stock, then cm7, then build 2,then build 4,flashed gapps 7.1.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I may give this a shot myself. I can't even get my GPS to work. Network location works after installing gapps 7.1, but still no GPS.


----------



## Fulaman

Hmm is the proximity sensor issue an acknowledged problem?

Sent from my ICS'd CM9 SCH-i500 using tapatalk


----------



## ceraldi

Looked through the tread and dont see this problem referenced, after going to build 4 I cant mount the SD card to my pc across USB. it did work on build 2 but came up as a media player, now I got nothing. any thoughts on things to check? I have the latest driver from samsung on the PC.


----------



## Azuma73

Wow, just tried my USB mount and NOPE, no worky? However, you CAN mount USB storage in recovery! At least it works for me?


----------



## joey1983

Mackay said:


> I've tried both of those. :/ Guess I'll be wiping my phone later today.


it is highly reccomended that you wipe data everytime you flash a new ROM. especially if you aregoing from gingerbread to ics.


----------



## Azuma73

joey1983 said:


> it is highly reccomended that you wipe data everytime you flash a new ROM. especially if you aregoing from gingerbread to ics.


Absofreakinlutely!!!!


----------



## drose6102

joey1983 said:


> it is highly reccomended that you wipe data everytime you flash a new ROM. especially if you aregoing from gingerbread to ics.


It's a staple in my book


----------



## ceraldi

Azuma73 said:


> Wow, just tried my USB mount and NOPE, no worky? However, you CAN mount USB storage in recovery! At least it works for me?


Mine isnt working in recovery or OS


----------



## dzdroid

For USB there's Android Transfer for Mac, didn't like as well as good 'ol USB mount. When I was on ICS I used "enable-usb.zip" to get mounting back, think I put it on build 2 or 3 and still worked on 4. I've since bailed back to *[ROM][SKANG]Cyanogenmod7 KANG build: FASCINATE to get MMS back (that was too irritating for too long on ICS for me). HTH.*

Devs toss around acronyms for other methods I've not knowledged up on, lazy.

*wtf fonts **







*


----------



## sheradrax

So I have been looking and I can't figure out how to make the audio out for my desk dock. Can some one please point me in the right direction please?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jobewan

I'm wondering, is there a thread somewhere dedicated to the collaboration of ideas on how to solve the mms issue? I'm curious as to what the "exact" problem is and what's being attempted to resolve it. I don't have any android development "skills" so to speak, but I am a linux developer as well as a systems engineer. I'd love to toss my brain into the mix in order to try and find the solution... Of course if I'm not wanted, I'll simply sit back like the rest of us and patiently wait. No biggie, just thought I would lend a helping hand if needed.

BTW:
Thanks again for the amount of work it took to make my phone f'ing awesome!


----------



## Fulaman

jobewan said:


> I'm wondering, is there a thread somewhere dedicated to the collaboration of ideas on how to solve the mms issue? I'm curious as to what the "exact" problem is and what's being attempted to resolve it. I don't have any android development "skills" so to speak, but I am a linux developer as well as a systems engineer. I'd love to toss my brain into the mix in order to try and find the solution... Of course if I'm not wanted, I'll simply sit back like the rest of us and patiently wait. No biggie, just thought I would lend a helping hand if needed.
> 
> BTW:
> Thanks again for the amount of work it took to make my phone f'ing awesome!


They have gotten MMS to work on the Mesmerize and Showcase, I don't know why it's not working on the Fascinate.


----------



## sarkozy

jobewan said:


> I'm wondering, is there a thread somewhere dedicated to the collaboration of ideas on how to solve the mms issue? I'm curious as to what the "exact" problem is and what's being attempted to resolve it. I don't have any android development "skills" so to speak, but I am a linux developer as well as a systems engineer. I'd love to toss my brain into the mix in order to try and find the solution... Of course if I'm not wanted, I'll simply sit back like the rest of us and patiently wait. No biggie, just thought I would lend a helping hand if needed.
> 
> BTW:
> Thanks again for the amount of work it took to make my phone f'ing awesome!


As was said earlier, it's an issue with the correct Verizon APN.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azuma73

Sending and receiving works for my Fascinate, no joke! Am I special?








I have a question about how to sync my FB contacts with this build? The option to "sync all" in the app is just not there anymore and if I go to accts. & sync, it has the option. However, when I select it, it does nothing, and the SNS FB deal never worked for me? I know, it's probably a very stupid query, but it just seems odd that a stupid FB sync is bugging the piss outta me? 
I absolutely love this ICS action and I'm not having that many issues with it so far!!! (knock on wood)
Great job and KUDOS to everyone involved in making this happen!!
ROCK ON!!!


----------



## dzdroid

Azuma73 said:


> Sending and receiving works for my Fascinate, no joke! Am I special?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about how to sync my FB contacts with this build? The option to "sync all" in the app is just not there anymore and if I go to accts. & sync, it has the option. However, when I select it, it does nothing, and the SNS FB deal never worked for me? I know, it's probably a very stupid query, but it just seems odd that a stupid FB sync is bugging the piss outta me?
> I absolutely love this ICS action and I'm not having that many issues with it so far!!! (knock on wood)
> Great job and KUDOS to everyone involved in making this happen!!
> ROCK ON!!!


very special. u can take pic, encl. in Mms & send, via wifi or 3g both? srsly? receive also? Samsung Galaxy S SCh-I500 VZW Fascy? on teamhacksung's ICS Port b4 w/Glitch 14 for Fascinate from OP? S:i5000.04 V.EH03 radio?


----------



## Azuma73

Via wifi yes, 3G, yes(just confirmed) send and receive! For real!! I use GoSMS if that makes any difference? 
You know anything about that FB sync issue?
Thanks man


----------



## dzdroid

Azuma73 said:


> Via wifi yes, 3G, yes(just confirmed) send and receive! For real!! I use GoSMS if that makes any difference?
> You know anything about that FB sync issue?
> Thanks man


what was your path: stock eh-03, cm 7.1 (w/glitch 13?), cm 7 nightlys, ICS b1,2,3,4 (w/g14 at what point?)....

edit: Using Go SMS Pro & Launcher EX 4 eva, dropped out of FB so can't help there, sry.


----------



## KeithN

Azuma73 said:


> Via wifi yes, 3G, yes(just confirmed) send and receive! For real!! I use GoSMS if that makes any difference?
> You know anything about that FB sync issue?
> Thanks man


Use the stock messaging, then tell us. Some send a different way and I think that's one of them. Only way to be sure.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## jbreakfield

Azuma73 said:


> It will not work period. This is a change with the frameworks in ICS. Facebook may be able to make some changes to get it to work but for now, check out haxSync on the market.


[/quote]

Alternative: HaxSync


----------



## joey1983

Azuma73 said:


> Via wifi yes, 3G, yes(just confirmed) send and receive! For real!! I use GoSMS if that makes any difference?
> You know anything about that FB sync issue?
> Thanks man


try contapps. its free in the market and it will allow you to sync all that stuff. also, you are lucky i can recieve mms but cannot send wither way


----------



## jobewan

sarkozy said:


> As was said earlier, it's an issue with the correct Verizon APN.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I've seen this posted a few times as well, however it's odd that there is a single mystical apn alteration that's confined to THIS model of THIS phone on VZW (well, that hasn't been tried yet by the dev's). Stranger things have happened I suppose, but there seems to be more to it. Honestly, I was hoping for a bit more detail is all, or maybe a link to a forum where it's being discussed (w/ logcats, tested theories, etc...).


----------



## deliquified

joey1983 said:


> try contapps. its free in the market and it will allow you to sync all that stuff.


Friendcaster works well too.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbr05ki

deliquified said:


> Friendcaster works well too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


The quality sucks. HaxSync ftw. Version 1.5 is very good.


----------



## Azuma73

Man that FB deal is Nuckin' Futs!!



dzdroid said:


> what was your path: stock eh-03, cm 7.1 (w/glitch 13?), cm 7 nightlys, ICS b1,2,3,4 (w/g14 at what point?)....
> edit: Using Go SMS Pro & Launcher EX 4 eva, dropped out of FB so can't help there, sry.


Not quite sure how to reply to this? Changed stuff so many times but I'll give it a shot!! Do you mean, what was I using before I Odined Stock GB eh-03>flashed CWM for CM7 recovery>flashed build1(boot once)>flashed build4(fully wiped in between each)>flashed Gapps V7>Glitch V14pre4?
http://androtransfer.com/tk-glitch/CM9-kernels/Glitch/Fascinate/CM9-fascinatemtd-Glitch-V14-Preview4.zip


----------



## Azuma73

jbr05ki said:


> The quality sucks. HaxSync ftw. Version 1.5 is very good.


Right on! This one is the correct answer!!!!
WORD, Thanks Holmes!!


----------



## dzdroid

Azuma73 said:


> Man that FB deal is Nuckin' Futs!!
> 
> Not quite sure how to reply to this? Changed stuff so many times but I'll give it a shot!! Do you mean, what was I using before I Odined Stock GB eh-03>flashed CWM for CM7 recovery>flashed build1(boot once)>flashed build4(fully wiped in between each)>flashed Gapps V7>Glitch V14pre4?


yes, so : stock eh-03. flash cwm4 for 7 recov, , b1 > b4 > gaps7 > Glitch V14pre4. replicating.....

edit: where is the Glitch V14pre4? only see p3....


----------



## Fulaman

dzdroid said:


> yes, so : stock eh-03. flash cwm4 for 7 recov, , b1 > b4 > gaps7 > Glitch V14pre4. replicating.....
> 
> edit: where is the Glitch V14pre4? only see p3....


The build online is actually pre4 . The OP forgot to update the text.

Sent from my ICS'd CM9 SCH-i500 using tapatalk


----------



## dzdroid

Fulaman said:


> The build online is actually pre4 . The OP forgot to update the text.
> 
> Sent from my ICS'd CM9 SCH-i500 using tapatalk


where?

edit: nvrmnd, dl'n "3" which is 4


----------



## Fulaman

dzdroid said:


> where?
> 
> edit: nvrmnd, dl'n "3" which is 4


Exactly lol

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17348688

Sent from my ICS'd CM9 SCH-i500 using tapatalk


----------



## droidstyle

jobewan said:


> I've seen this posted a few times as well, however it's odd that there is a single mystical apn alteration that's confined to THIS model of THIS phone on VZW (well, that hasn't been tried yet by the dev's). Stranger things have happened I suppose, but there seems to be more to it. Honestly, I was hoping for a bit more detail is all, or maybe a link to a forum where it's being discussed (w/ logcats, tested theories, etc...).


the problem is verizon apn sequence is different than other carriers... *228 option 1 normally configures the correct apn, where other carriers you can manually program it. I guess somehow or somewhere a change needs to be made so the *228 function will program the apn correctly. Take this with a grain of salt as Im merely speculating here, it may be a totally different issue.


----------



## joey1983

Jordanqkoch said:


> I hate the new glitch splash screen. I almost don't want to put it on because of that screen.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


such an irrelevant post


----------



## Brosophocles

joey1983 said:


> such an irrelevant post


Ah yes, yours was very informative and relevant to the topic as well.

Got my proximity sensor working after a complete wipe and reflash, had to flash it twice though. Light sensor is still out.


----------



## Azuma73

Hell, I don't even have a Glitch splash on boot???


----------



## mbrulla

Anyone have the CM7 Gallery.apk?

As trivial as it is, I can't stand how this one limits my wallpaper size and the crop feature on ICS sucks.

I have all my wallpapers sized to the full phone's resolution (I only use one screen), so this is fairly annoying.

Really haven't had too many issues with Build 4 other than this.


----------



## jobewan

droidstyle said:


> the problem is verizon apn sequence is different than other carriers... *228 option 1 normally configures the correct apn, where other carriers you can manually program it. I guess somehow or somewhere a change needs to be made so the *228 function will program the apn correctly. Take this with a grain of salt as Im merely speculating here, it may be a totally different issue.


This is on par w/ the type of info I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## mentose457

mbrulla said:


> Anyone have the CM7 Gallery.apk?
> 
> As trivial as it is, I can't stand how this one limits my wallpaper size and the crop feature on ICS sucks.
> 
> I have all my wallpapers sized to the full phone's resolution (I only use one screen), so this is fairly annoying.
> 
> Really haven't had too many issues with Build 4 other than this.


Have you tried using one of your wallpapers? Ive noticed that thought it shows that an image will be cropped in a certain way, it actually shows more.

If you have a cm7 nightly zip you can pull the gallery apk from there. Ether unzip it or just open it up in 7zip and browse to /system/apk/nameofapk.apk. Though i doubt it will work on ICS.


----------



## _josh__

The wallpaper still crops the same. The crop feature just shows you what you will see on your main home screen. Vertical square in center=what you see in portrait, horizontal square=what you see in landscape.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bigjobber69

i think the ICS crop feature is great. and the gallery is much better than Gbread


----------



## boston71

Build 4 is so nice i actually went and bought a fascinate on the cheap to run this rom my dinc2 doesnt have any good ics port.......okay ?????? anyone know of a way to add the software keys samsung and htc home and menu are switched so im always pressing the wrong button.....thanks in advance


----------



## bigwilly90210

boston71 said:


> Build 4 is so nice i actually went and bought a fascinate on the cheap to run this rom my dinc2 doesnt have any good ics port.......okay ?????? anyone know of a way to add the software keys samsung and htc home and menu are switched so im always pressing the wrong button.....thanks in advance


there's a separate thread that enables them, you can even configure them in CMSettings.








and now I can't find it... hrm


----------



## dzdroid

jobewan said:


> Posted Today, 11:51 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> droidstyle, on 13 January 2012 - 01:01 AM, said:
> 
> the problem is verizon apn sequence is different than other carriers... *228 option 1 normally configures the correct apn, where other carriers you can manually program it. I guess somehow or somewhere a change needs to be made so the *228 function will program the apn correctly. Take this with a grain of salt as Im merely speculating here, it may be a totally different issue.
> 
> This is on par w/ the type of info I was looking for. Thanks.


I came back to ICS build 4 w/Glitch 14 preview 4 after someone said their Go MMS was working w this but it's still no go for me







. Been following up on the APN stuff and found that some of it can be entered manually in Go SMS. Searching for just what to enter has been problematic, the stuff I've found has not helped: (from an old thread):

"These ar emy factory settings from my samsung fascinate, hope it helps.
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' standalone='yes' ?>
<apns count="1">
<apn name="Verizon" numeric="310012" mcc="310" mnc="012" apn="Verizon" user="[email protected] " server="*" password="vzw" proxy="null" port="null" mmsproxy="null" mmsport="null" mmsprotocol="null" mmsc="http://mms.vtext.com/servlets/mms" type="null" />
</apns>"

In another old thread @ AndriodCentral I also found: "problem, verizon lock the mcc/mnc in framework.jar. modify the file, its worked!" (someone trying to get going overseas somewhere). I doubt this file even exists in this ICS or has already been modified by devs if it does, but not sure where to look? Tried in /system/framework, opened framework.jar... over my head. Any help?

arg edit #xxx: also tried calling *228,,,,,,,,,1 - VZW AA it did it's thing & spoke "programed successful" but then when call ended screen "Problem with activation ... phone did not activate..." which is "normal with this ICS" I guess from reading many posts, everything phone & radio-wise works except MMS


----------



## boston71

@ bigwilly well thank you drop it on here if you find it....... this button thing is driving me crazy...thankz


----------



## lightningdude

Here's a link to the thread that bigwilly is talking about, boston.


----------



## joey1983

Brosophocles said:


> Ah yes, yours was very informative and relevant to the topic as well.
> 
> Got my proximity sensor working after a complete wipe and reflash, had to flash it twice though. Light sensor is still out.


and you have to capitalize with your irrelevant post on mine wow good for you. anyway battery packs for build 3 work on build 4 if anyone wanted to try em out.


----------



## miami slim

Fulaman said:


> Someone said that we should only post logcat errors here, guess what, not every bug is logcat specific.
> 
> I have a bug where I put my phone on my car mounting dock, and use Google Maps, voice navigation no longer comes on like on Android 2.3 MTD based ROMS. I don't know if this is an ICS problem or CM9 issue. I just wanted to report it as a bug.
> 
> Sent from my ICS'd CM9 SCH-i500 using tapatalk


Dude when the Dev asks you not to post in his thread ever again, maybe you should listen to him
Instead of defending your dumb post, with an even dumber post butthole. If the dev takes the time and has the patience to build these
roms, at least take the time to read and follow the OP


----------



## Brosophocles

joey1983 said:


> and you have to capitalize with your irrelevant post on mine wow good for you. anyway battery packs for build 3 work on build 4 if anyone wanted to try em out.


Apologies, I'll attempt to dumb things down for you in the future.

Fin.


----------



## sageDieu

this drama is worse than middle school

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## larryp1962

weird thing started happening today,

when incoming call comes in i hear one faint phantom ring and then goes straight to voice mail.

But phone doesn't even show that call ever came in.

Thoughts?


----------



## nklenchik

I know right? Lol everyone's so uptight even though most of these posts are relevant to problems with these ics builds...minus a logcat.


----------



## joey1983

Brosophocles said:


> Apologies, I'll attempt to dumb things down for you in the future.
> 
> Fin.


 i was only stating that glitch kernel boot splash complaints do not belong in this thread. thanks


----------



## skynet11

jt1134:


jt1134 said:


> I know right? Lol everyone's so uptight even though most of these posts are relevant to problems with these ics builds...minus a logcat.


Pass the popcorn! Lulz to be had here









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## sid8911

fruit ninja keeps force and im having problems with gps like facebook check in foursquare etc. plz help!!!!


----------



## jobewan

dzdroid said:


> I came back to ICS build 4 w/Glitch 14 preview 4 after someone said their Go MMS was working w this but it's still no go for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Been following up on the APN stuff and found that some of it can be entered manually in Go SMS. Searching for just what to enter has been problematic, the stuff I've found has not helped: (from an old thread):
> 
> In another old thread @ AndriodCentral I also found: "problem, verizon lock the mcc/mnc in framework.jar. modify the file, its worked!" (someone trying to get going overseas somewhere). I doubt this file even exists in this ICS or has already been modified by devs if it does, but not sure where to look? Tried in /system/framework, opened framework.jar... over my head. Any help?
> 
> arg edit #xxx: also tried calling *228,,,,,,,,,1 - VZW AA it did it's thing & spoke "programed successful" but then when call ended screen "Problem with activation ... phone did not activate..." which is "normal with this ICS" I guess from reading many posts, everything phone & radio-wise works except MMS


LOL, As soon as I read your last post, I thought to myself... "Surely it can't be as simple as dialing *228 and it fixing itself". I didn't think it was, but thought that the most obvious thing may have well been overlooked. I've also seen those APN settings that you've got posted in other threads, however the VZW APN settings in the ICS build don't match (maybe the prob is that the proper settings don't stick?). That's as far as I've gone though, I haven't tried actually changing the setting yet.

Btw, my gosms/mms doesn't work properly for me either.


----------



## nklenchik

I just wanted to let everyone know, this has nothing to do with the topic. I bought a Galaxy Nexus and I'm giving my Fascinate to one of my friends


----------



## J_P

sid8911 said:


> fruit ninja keeps force and im having problems with gps like facebook check in foursquare etc. plz help!!!!


Some programs just don't work on Ice Cream Sandwich, but... do you have "Force GPU Rendering" enabled? If so, disable it and see what happens. Tiny Tower won't work with GPU rendering enabled.


----------



## jt1134

nklenchik said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know, this has nothing to do with the topic. I bought a Galaxy Nexus and I'm giving my Fascinate to one of my friends


Lol. I won a gnex and gave my fascinate to my wife cuz she lost hers









Last fascinate build (from me) on the way!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pdxcire

Try QwickPic. It sets the background regardless of orientation and still let's you crop.


----------



## nklenchik

jt1134 said:


> Lol. I won a gnex and gave my fascinate to my wife cuz she lost hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last fascinate build (from me) on the way!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Haha that's awesome! At least there's gonna be good development with the gnex for a while


----------



## shag_on_e

jt1134 said:


> Lol. I won a gnex and gave my fascinate to my wife cuz she lost hers
> 
> Last fascinate build (from me) on the way!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is truly a sad day..:-( Thank God I'm not too far off from the Gnex myself. Thanks for everything you've done for us man!
~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## 4FatSno

I hope my phone doesn't explode!

***Thanks for all your hard work JT...you will be missed! ***

sent from outerspace


----------



## Azuma73

Anyone got the low-down on build 5, positive and/or negative?


----------



## mentose457

jt1134 said:


> Lol. I won a gnex and gave my fascinate to my wife cuz she lost hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last fascinate build (from me) on the way!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki












I guess its time to get myself a gnex...


----------



## jane deaux

It's working beautifully for me so far. Like for the past 10 minutes. But I'm sending, receiving, market, email, titanium backup, tiny flashlight led, camera.

proximity sensor still not working. I am still trying to read to see if there is a fix for that. Didn't want to ask before I read all hundred something pages.


----------



## skynet11

Everyone, lets give a warm, hearty welcome to sbrissen, who is now taking over this project







https://twitter.com/#!/_jt1134_/status/158227500080701441

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## mentose457

jane deaux said:


> It's working beautifully for me so far. Like for the past 10 minutes. But I'm sending, receiving, market, email, titanium backup, tiny flashlight led, camera.
> 
> proximity sensor still not working. I am still trying to read to see if there is a fix for that. Didn't want to ask before I read all hundred something pages.


----------



## jane deaux

mentose457 said:


>


Ahahahhah! Thanks. Needed that laugh. Now that the "cat's out of the bag", have any advice?


----------



## Special_opps

skynet11 said:


> Everyone, lets give a warm, hearty welcome to sbrissen, who is now taking over this project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/...227500080701441
> 
> Terminators run on Android...


that is good news. thank you jt and sbrissen for all you do.


----------



## Fulaman

Special_opps said:


> that is good news. thank you jt and sbrissen for all you do.


Seconded

Sent from my ICS'd CM9 SCH-i500 using tapatalk


----------



## skynet11

Cute kitteh pic you found mentose457









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## droidstyle

Thanks for taking over this project sbrissen!!!

JT1134, Its been great using your work over the past 8mo...Atleast you will be developing my future device, the gnex!


----------



## Mtn_Scott1

Perfect switch. Thank you jt. Welcome sbreisen. You have both done great work for my devices.

Sent from my ICS SCH-I800


----------



## pearlmargarita

Here's hoping someone knows how to fix this. Google Navigation has absolutely refused to work for me after rooting. I have gone through 3 different builds of ICS and even tried MIUI in the hopes that the Navigation would work. I've also wiped cache/factory reset/Dalvik and updated all GApps and installed the fixer. No matter what I do, Google Maps and Navigation just close on their own after a few minutes of use and then refuse to open. I've had this issue on every ROM I've tried. Any ideas?


----------



## malice9999

Azuma73 said:


> Anyone got the low-down on build 5, positive and/or negative?


I'm inclined to stay on build 4 since it's been rock solid for me and build 5 doesn't really improve on any of the features I use. If we can get the proximity sensor working, I would be in heaven.


----------



## pdxcire

droidstyle said:


> Thanks for taking over this project sbrissen!!!
> 
> JT1134, Its been great using your work over the past 8mo...Atleast you will be developing my future device, the gnex!


Couldn't have said it better. Thank you both for sharing your skillz!


----------



## nemeth2027

pdxcire said:


> Couldn't have said it better. Thank you both for sharing your skillz!


+1

Sad to see you go JT, but its great to have another awesome dev take the reins!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 4FatSno

from JT to SBRISSEN...
We are spoiled! 
***a zillion thank you's****

sent from outerspace


----------



## m0perale

Build 5 working well for me, updated from Build 4.


----------



## drose6102

Thank you JT for all the fascinate love. Without it we would all be sad panda bears.

And thank you Sbrissen for taking over


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Well, well, Sbrissen to JT back to Sbrissen....I was running Team Sbrissen's Ultimate Kang Bang ROM before ICS and it was awesome.


----------



## caseyclysm

Build 5 for Showcase is working well for me.


----------



## lightningdude

pearlmargarita said:


> Here's hoping someone knows how to fix this. Google Navigation has absolutely refused to work for me after rooting. I have gone through 3 different builds of ICS and even tried MIUI in the hopes that the Navigation would work. I've also wiped cache/factory reset/Dalvik and updated all GApps and installed the fixer. No matter what I do, Google Maps and Navigation just close on their own after a few minutes of use and then refuse to open. I've had this issue on every ROM I've tried. Any ideas?


If it's across multiple roms, my guess is that the problem is directly related to the apps, themselves. Did they work before rooting?


----------



## sid8911

bawoo said:


> I can't just wipe data + caches and be good?
> 
> How do I go about "repartitioning"? My previous ROM was PowerWashGB and I loved it, but needed some ICS goodness...so then AOSPs and TeamHacksungs are completely different?


sorry i took so long havent been on in a long time well you can but google atlas v 2.2 and use that for repartioning in odin and find a official stock rom


----------



## malice9999

No issues with upgrading to 5 from 4. In addition to bug fixes listed in developer thread, Build 5 adds battery percentage remaining in the status bar.


----------



## sid8911

plzzz DO NOT change the look of the ui on here to look ike ur other builds plzz just fix all the problems and add some cool things to make it better than the official ics build plzzz sbrissen.oh and add alot of cool live wallpapers and wallpapers something that hasn't been addressed in my opinion


----------



## sid8911

lightningdude said:


> If it's across multiple roms, my guess is that the problem is directly related to the apps, themselves. Did they work before rooting?


or it could be the modem hes using it fixed my problems or he/she should try gapps 7.1


----------



## J_P

malice9999 said:


> No issues with upgrading to 5 from 4. In addition to bug fixes listed in developer thread, Build 5 adds battery percentage remaining in the status bar.


Can it be disabled? Funny thing to make default.


----------



## pearlmargarita

sid8911 said:


> or it could be the modem hes using it fixed my problems or he/she should try gapps 7.1


Apps worked with no issue prior to rooting. And I've already tried gapps 7.1 and the fixers...no dice. I am at a loss


----------



## sid8911

pearlmargarita said:


> Apps worked with no issue prior to rooting. And I've already tried gapps 7.1 and the fixers...no dice. I am at a loss


wait the phone is already rootedd when u install the rom so did u re-root it?


----------



## exzacklyright

mms and proximity sensors.. my only request







and maybe allow us to choose the pulldown toggle settings







and maybe a flashlight. haha


----------



## sid8911

exzacklyright said:


> mms and proximity sensors.. my only request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe allow us to choose the pulldown toggle settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe a flashlight. haha


srry but what r proximity sensors is like when u tilt the phone?


----------



## skynet11

sid8911 said:


> plzzz DO NOT change the look of the ui on here to look ike ur other builds plzz just fix all the problems and add some cool things to make it better than the official ics build plzzz sbrissen.oh and add alot of cool live wallpapers and wallpapers something that hasn't been addressed in my opinion


Lulz... Anything else you'd like to add to Santa Sbrissen's wish list?









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## gt43aw

exzacklyright said:


> mms and proximity sensors.. my only request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe allow us to choose the pulldown toggle settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe a flashlight. haha


pulldown toggles can be modified from the cyanogen menu.


----------



## drose6102

exzacklyright said:


> mms and proximity sensors.. my only request and maybe allow us to choose the pulldown toggle settings and maybe a flashlight. haha


You can choose which toggles are up there. Go to cyanogen mod settings in app drawer. Swipe over to interface and press on notification. The flash light toggle is not available on build 4

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sid8911

skynet11 said:


> Anything else you'd like to add to Santa Sbrissen's wish list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminators run on Android...


1.my acellorator isnt working
2.alot of wallpapers as already mentioned
3.a cool music and video player not a plain one like now
4.flashlight
5.a lot more options for customizations
6.less lag
7.the camera options like the big nose wide face options on the gnex


----------



## scndmdw

Anyone find a way to fix MMS, GPS and tether?


----------



## AuroEdge

Was Build 2 the last release with working prox sensors?


----------



## skynet11

sid8911 said:


> 7.the camera options like the big nose wide face options on the gnex


That's perfect for me - I already HAVE a big nose and a wide face









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## gt43aw

AuroEdge said:


> Was Build 2 the last release with working prox sensors?


my mms works. is this weird? i've also upgraded serially from every build, build 2->3->4->5, with no problem. However, that's not really true as i cheated. Between each build i formatted each partition completely via recovery except the sdcard partition. i'm not sure if proximity works for me or not.....

By the way, since i mentioned it as a bug in this thread, and it wasn't, i wanted to let everyone know i got browser bookmarks to synch. I reset everything via the google dashboard, and then i re-synched chrome but 1) only the bookmarks and 2) i didn't encrypt. Works now.


----------



## Azuma73

Well I finally got around to flashing GB BL and I now have the Glitch Splash. I like it, it's kinda got that old-school punk vibe to it!!
I just got build 5 flashed so I'm gonna go play with it a bit! Later...

edit: well it seems Bluetooth isn't workin' anymore with build #5, which really sucks 'cuz I just got these bad-a$$ Bluetooth headphones for Xmas and I was really enjoying them?  







Please FiX??


----------



## sid8911

skynet11 said:


> The Cyanogenmod team is currently working on a modded version of the Music Player that will hopefully be able to access your Google Music library once Google releases their streaming APIs. It should be 1337. As for video, I recommend MX Player from the Market - it already is 1337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfect for me - I already HAVE a big nose and a wide face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminators run on Android...


oh and touchwiz widgets not the ui


----------



## knivesout

sid8911 said:


> 1.my acellorator isnt working
> 2.alot of wallpapers as already mentioned
> 3.a cool music and video player not a plain one like now
> 4.flashlight
> 5.a lot more options for customizations
> 6.less lag
> 7.the camera options like the big nose wide face options on the gnex


1. What's an acellorator?
2. There are lots of wallpapers on google/android market/zedge/wallbase/etc, why should they be added into the rom? Also I don't think it's feasible to select wallpapers that EVERY user of the rom is going to like.
3. Already covered
4. I'm not on this rom at the moment, but I remember seeing it said that "tiny flashlight" or "tiny LED" from the market worked.
5. Like what? That's an incredibly vague request. You have to also remember that implementing most of those "customization options" is going to be secondary to getting ICS as stable and bug-free as possible.
6. Who doesn't want less lag? However, I think ICS runs pretty nicely considering this is a 15-month old phone with 384mb ram.
7. How are you going to use those without a front-facing camera exactly?


----------



## sid8911

knivesout said:


> 1. What's an acellorator?
> 2. There are lots of wallpapers on google/android market/zedge/wallbase/etc, why should they be added into the rom? Also I don't think it's feasible to select wallpapers that EVERY user of the rom is going to like.
> 3. Already covered
> 4. I'm not on this rom at the moment, but I remember seeing it said that "tiny flashlight" or "tiny LED" from the market worked.
> 5. Like what? That's an incredibly vague request. You have to also remember that implementing most of those "customization options" are going to be secondary to getting ICS as stable and bug-free as possible.
> 6. Who doesn't want less lag? However, I think ICS runs pretty nicely considering this is a 15-month old phone with 384mb ram.
> 7. How are you going to use those without a front-facing camera exactly?


srry i cant spell accelerator 
2.thats why you add an wide selection of them. derp
3.cm9?
4.will try it out
5.like change the color scheme
6.well other people dont say anything about lag so i assume they dont have it
7.srry i diddnt know u have to have a front facing camera
might get a gnex or another flagship phone from samsung or motorola in june.i felt like saying tht


----------



## Angus MacGyver

sid8911 said:


> srry i cant spell accelerator
> 2.thats why you add an wide selection of them. derp
> 3.cm9?
> 4.will try it out
> 5.like change the color scheme
> 6.well other people dont say anything about lag so i assume they dont have it
> 7.srry i diddnt know u have to have a front facing camera
> might get a gnex or another flagship phone from samsung or motorola in june.i felt like saying tht


 Have you ever heard of Enyo? I think his version of ics would be perfect for you








I hope you get a Motorola really soon.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Azuma73

Is anyone else also having the Bluetooth issue with build#5?







I really love and need my Head-phones to work!!!








Oh, and the accelerometer is indeed boinked as well!

Nevermind about Bluetooth, it just started working for some strange reason!!!?!?!?! YAY!!


----------



## KeithN

sid8911 said:


> srry i cant spell accelerator
> 2.thats why you add an wide selection of them. derp
> 3.cm9?
> 4.will try it out
> 5.like change the color scheme
> 6.well other people dont say anything about lag so i assume they dont have it
> 7.srry i diddnt know u have to have a front facing camera
> might get a gnex or another flagship phone from samsung or motorola in june.i felt like saying tht


Realize that this is an early version of CM9 and will probably be getting settings/options/custom apps once the CM team completes them. You can always find another app to replace your camera/video/music players if you don't like stock. Don't rely on the devs to do everything for you, especially wallpapers, not hard to find and packaging them for the rom is a waste of dev time. Honestly this rom runs really smoothly for me, and I've had less random issues than most AOSP/CM GB builds.

Maybe we'll see a different version with some framework tweaks


----------



## dablitzkrieg

My God, there are some really dumb asses in here. I want to poke my eyes out after reading some of this garbage.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Is there an accurate battery mod for this new build? The old one makes the numbers appear off of the icon for me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## j2cool

Jordanqkoch said:


> Is there an accurate battery mod for this new build? The old one makes the numbers appear off of the icon for me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


That "off-battery" icon is part of build 5. They're off the battery for me as well.


----------



## 4FatSno

baked_tators accurate battery packs work fine on build 5.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13774-ro...d-for-mesmerize-showcase-build-5/#entry338572

sent from outerspace


----------



## KeithN

I actually prefer the offset number. The offset makes it not look like as large of a gap as the other accurate battery makes between the battery and signal. It's nice to have the options.


----------



## sid8911

Angus MacGyver said:


> Have you ever heard of Enyo? I think his version of ics would be perfect for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get a Motorola really soon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


ill try it


----------



## js1n3m

sid8911 said:


> ill try it


Here you go!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1324771

lulz


----------



## sid8911

js1n3m said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1324771
> 
> lulz


not doin it if 2g-3g,camera doesnt work


----------



## pearlmargarita

sid8911 said:


> wait the phone is already rootedd when u install the rom so did u re-root it?


I had to. When I put in Build 5 it bricked the phone, so I had to recover back to stock Verizon and then re-root and install everything fresh


----------



## Mr. Compromise

I love this rom so far! Thank you devs for your excellent work.

Few things though:
1. Auto brightness doesnt seem to be working. Is this a known issue? Is there a quick fix?
2. The built in data usage monitor doesnt seem to be working either. It tracks wifi usage just fine but on mobile data it just says "0.00MB has been used this month", even though I know I've used more than that since flashing this rom.
3. Is there a way I can add extra functions on the lockscreen? There's unlock and camera, but is there a way I can get it so I can open the SMS inbox, dialer, etc?
4. The CyanogenMod settings app doesnt have very many options... I'm assuming it's just incomplete though, and more options will come in future builds.

Other than that, everything works great! (Well MMS has some issues too but I know that is a known issue. I will research that myself).


----------



## sid8911

pearlmargarita said:


> I had to. When I put in Build 5 it bricked the phone, so I had to recover back to stock Verizon and then re-root and install everything fresh


u dont have too root atleast i diddnt have to


----------



## jobewan

I just got the time to flash build 5. I'm just as impressed with this one as build 4, but for some reason my weather widget can't auto-update my location (although all of my other location dependant apps perform as expected). It's not a big deal, but I figured I'd bring it up. I've not done much to troubleshoot it yet btw.

Sent from my Bad Mutha *'n ICS SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## AuroEdge

Auto brightness, proximity sensor, and battery numbers work well in Build 2. I think these issues started cropping up in Build 3. I think the only feature you will miss if you revert is proper 720p recording


----------



## Mr. Compromise

AuroEdge said:


> Auto brightness, proximity sensor, and battery numbers work well in Build 2. I think these issues started cropping up in Build 3. I think the only feature you will miss if you revert is proper 720p recording


So it IS a known issue, ok. From what I can tell the proximity sensor works fine for me (build 5). What about the data usage monitor? Does that work in build 2?


----------



## Mr. Compromise

jobewan said:


> I just got the time to flash build 5. I'm just as impressed with this one as build 4, but for some reason my weather widget can't auto-update my location (although all of my other location dependant apps perform as expected). It's not a big deal, but I figured I'd bring it up. I've not done much to troubleshoot it yet btw.
> 
> Sent from my Bad Mutha *'n ICS SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I had the same issue. I flashed gapps 7.1 then did a factory reset. All location services work perfectly now.


----------



## skynet11

KhasMek said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/15232-JT's-goodbye/we-love-you-thread.
> JT's goodbye/we love you thread.
> 
> Now if we can please keep this thread on topic. TIA.


...and that's where we should say our goodbyes









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## Azuma73

For those still having issues with USB storage/mount, go here and scroll down a little, you'll see it! 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13774-rom-jts-ics-build-edited-for-mesmerize-showcase-build-5/#entry338572
And yes, it works on fascinate!


----------



## mzrdisi

I've noticed that we still have the same issues as with previous CM7 builds.

It'd be nice to figure out the speakerphone issue.
MMS can be received, but not sent (Fascinate)
WiFi worked for a bit....now it doesn't at all.
Tether doesn't work. Even tried what the post above said to do with the Wireless Tether app. That made my phone reboot.

Other than that, things run smooth. Location services seem to work here. Although with WiFI not working it isn't as quick and accurate as it could be.
Oh, and Google maps lags horribly. Anytime it has to update the map from zooming in/out or panning across. It will freeze for a second or two so it can get that information and then show it. Just kind of annoying. Seems better than what it was from the first build I tried.

Also, I did have calendar sync issues, but http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__364155 helped out.

(Ok, now WiFi just randomly started working. Odd)


----------



## Fulaman

mzrdisi said:


> I've noticed that we still have the same issues as with previous CM7 builds.
> 
> It'd be nice to figure out the speakerphone issue.
> MMS can be received, but not sent (Fascinate)
> WiFi worked for a bit....now it doesn't at all.
> Tether doesn't work. Even tried what the post above said to do with the Wireless Tether app. That made my phone reboot.
> 
> Other than that, things run smooth. Location services seem to work here. Although with WiFI not working it isn't as quick and accurate as it could be.
> Oh, and Google maps lags horribly. Anytime it has to update the map from zooming in/out or panning across. It will freeze for a second or two so it can get that information and then show it. Just kind of annoying. Seems better than what it was from the first build I tried.


Hmm anyway I can quickly test if my mms receive works?

Sent from my ICS'd CM9 SCH-i500


----------



## mzrdisi

Fulaman said:


> Hmm anyway I can quickly test if my mms receive works?
> 
> Sent from my ICS'd CM9 SCH-i500


Only way I did it was just to have a buddy of mine send a MMS. I received an audio file and picture just fine.


----------



## Fulaman

mzrdisi said:


> Only way I did it was just to have a buddy of mine send a MMS. I received an audio file and picture just fine.


Oh ok gotcha, were you on wifi or 3G at the time of receipt?


----------



## Fulaman

Confirmed that MMS receiving does work on 3G haven't tried it on WIFI yet.

Sending however doesn't work.

Sent from my ICS'd CM9 SCH-i500


----------



## whogivsachit

I'm fairly new to installing roms, I originally had Aosp Ics - Extreme Alphalulz v3 ROM booted to my Fascinate, I decided to upgrade to teamhacksung's build 3 and it worked fine, So I recently tried to upgrade to five and after installation it boots up normally but as soon as I try to install gapps V.7.1 it gets stuck on the recovery menu and refuses to boot, I also tried to downgrade back to build 4 and it refuses to boot there as well after wiping data/factory reseting, the only builds it will accept are teamhacksung build 3 and the original Alphalulz v3 rom. Gapps won't install for me at all. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mr. Compromise

I keep getting a notification saying "Your internal storage space is running low", and I do df in a terminal emulator and it says I have about 8M free in the /datadata partition. I had a really good fix that I got from another thread that worked on CM7:



> If you are trying to perform the fix in terminal emulator, run the following commands:
> 
> su
> 
> rm /data/data
> 
> mkdir /data/data
> 
> chown system:system /data/data
> 
> cp -a /datadata/* /data/data
> 
> This should apply the fix while preserving your apps and data. Your phone may act a bit janky, but if you fix permissions a couple of times (with a reboot or two in between) and wipe your dalvik everything should be fine.


This worked great in Gingerbread roms like CM7 and MIUI, but for some reason it doesnt work in ICS. When I get to "chown system:system /data/data" it gives me an error saying "no such user 'system:system'", so the fix doesnt work. Does anyone know of another fix for this issue? (besides the obvious move some apps to the sd card/uninstall some apps. Unfortunately that isnt an option since my sd is full). Thanks in advance!


----------



## jt1134

touch /data/.nodatadata

That should work iirc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mr. Compromise

jt1134 said:


> touch /data/.nodatadata
> 
> That should work iirc
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm really sorry but I'm still pretty new with all this stuff. Could you please explain? Do I just input that into a terminal emulator and then I'm good to go? Seems too simple to be true. Or do I just substitute that for the chown system command?

EDIT: I think I'm doing something wrong. I'm still getting the notification and the amount of space used in /datadata is unchanged. What do I do?


----------



## pearlmargarita

whogivsachit said:


> I'm fairly new to installing roms, I originally had Aosp Ics - Extreme Alphalulz v3 ROM booted to my Fascinate, I decided to upgrade to teamhacksung's build 3 and it worked fine, So I recently tried to upgrade to five and after installation it boots up normally but as soon as I try to install gapps V.7.1 it gets stuck on the recovery menu and refuses to boot, I also tried to downgrade back to build 4 and it refuses to boot there as well after wiping data/factory reseting, the only builds it will accept are teamhacksung build 3 and the original Alphalulz v3 rom. Gapps won't install for me at all. what am I doing wrong?


You shouldn't have updated from AOSP to Teamhacksung's build; when you switch from one build to another you need to do a full wipe. When you try to upgrade from build 3 (Teamhacksung) to build 5, the Fascinate won't allow you and you get stuck in the bootscreen. I had the same issue. Likewise, you can't just wipe and install build 5 clean because it will brick your phone.

My best advice is to use Odin and go back to stock, re-root, install Teamhacksung Build 2, upgrade to Build 5, install GApps 7.1, then install the GApps Fixer if necessary and it should work.


----------



## KeithN

I odined to eh03 then flashed build 5 and gapps with no issues. I didn't need to flash #3

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## whogivsachit

pearlmargarita said:


> You shouldn't have updated from AOSP to Teamhacksung's build; when you switch from one build to another you need to do a full wipe. When you try to upgrade from build 3 (Teamhacksung) to build 5, the Fascinate won't allow you and you get stuck in the bootscreen. I had the same issue. Likewise, you can't just wipe and install build 5 clean because it will brick your phone.
> 
> My best advice is to use Odin and go back to stock, re-root, install Teamhacksung Build 2, upgrade to Build 5, install GApps 7.1, then install the GApps Fixer if necessary and it should work.


Ok thanks, I will try that.

Edit: worked perfectly! Finally fully updated


----------



## AWATS

My daughter gave me her Fascinate. Should I switch the phone number before or after I load CM7 or ICS? I'm not sure what Verizon might think.


----------



## caseyclysm

AWATS said:


> My daughter gave me her Fascinate. Should I switch the phone number before or after I load CM7 or ICS? I'm not sure what Verizon might think.


Always be on stock when trying to activate


----------



## AWATS

Thanks! Now to see if they will try to force me to get a data plan.


----------



## maxpower27

pearlmargarita said:


> Likewise, you can't just wipe and install build 5 clean because it will brick your phone.


Ah, well maybe this has happened for someone, but not me. I've installed each and every one of these builds from a complete Odin/wipe without first flashing a prior build and then flashing the current build over it. I have had zero issues other than the ones that are common to the ROM. Currently, I'm on build 5 which I flashed immediately after a full wipe, and it's phenomenal.

What is the rationale behind flashing build 2 before flashing a more recent version? Can someone explain what benefit this might offer?


----------



## rarson

Okay, I just installed build 5 today. I'm not new to flashing phones, but I'm new to ICS and I haven't read all 136 pages of this thread, so some things might've already been addressed. I apologize in advance.

I had a problem with Google sync, but that was fixed with a Gapps fixer (just a note for whomever might be reading this with the same problem).

*22899 doesn't work. It will call, but after a few seconds of the music, the call will either drop or I'll get impatient and end the call. Either way, it's follow by no bars on the signal and I'm unable to make any calls until I reboot the phone (I just checked my phone after letting it sit for about 15 minutes after the last attempt, and it still shows no signal. I usually get 2 or 3 bars where I'm currently at).

I'm getting program closes occasionally, but I'm not sure if these are force closes. For instance, if I try to update Superuser, it says "Unfortuantely, Superuser has stopped." I installed SU Update Fixer to see if this particular problem would be fixed, but SU Update Fixer gets the same message once it starts updating.

Call volume: My last rom was Superclean, which I liked a lot, but I decided to change because I was getting a lot of lag in the UI. I went back to a TouchWiz rom in part because of the call volume I was experiencing with CM7. I really do not want to have my ear blasted every time I answer the phone. Is this because of AOSP? I thought call volume problems had been fixed in AOSP roms? Sorry for my ignorance, but I appreciate the help.

When I try to add my facebook account to the "Accounts & sync" settings, I click on "Facebook" and it just takes me back to the "Accounts & sync" screen. In other words, it doesn't work.

That's about all I can think of. By the way, this rom is awesome. I'm by no means complaining about these things, I'm just reporting my problems and hoping to find some generous individual who can explain a few things to me. As it is, most everything seems to work well, which is a little more than I was expecting given this is basically a beta build. Awesome work, guys! And thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou!!


----------



## rarson

maxpower27 said:


> Ah, well maybe this has happened for someone, but not me. I've installed each and every one of these builds from a complete Odin/wipe without first flashing a prior build and then flashing the current build over it. I have had zero issues other than the ones that are common to the ROM. Currently, I'm on build 5 which I flashed immediately after a full wipe, and it's phenomenal.
> 
> What is the rationale behind flashing build 2 before flashing a more recent version? Can someone explain what benefit this might offer?


Yeah, I flashed build 5 from Superclean and it worked fine. I've also heard in the past people say to clear data/cache multiple times, as if that does anything the second time that it didn't do the first time.


----------



## Schmarvin

Does anyone have a working fix to sending MMS? (Fascinate) I can receive every once in awhile, but I'm never able to send either on 3G or Wi-fi.
I will kill the next person who PM's me with a link to the mesmerize fix.

I tried GoSMS Pro, but it doesn't want to send either. :/ Thanks for that suggestion though. I do like GoSMS Pro now


----------



## cb3ck

rarson said:


> *22899 doesn't work. It will call, but after a few seconds of the music, the call will either drop or I'll get impatient and end the call. Either way, it's follow by no bars on the signal and I'm unable to make any calls until I reboot the phone (I just checked my phone after letting it sit for about 15 minutes after the last attempt, and it still shows no signal. I usually get 2 or 3 bars where I'm currently at).
> 
> Call volume: My last rom was Superclean, which I liked a lot, but I decided to change because I was getting a lot of lag in the UI. I went back to a TouchWiz rom in part because of the call volume I was experiencing with CM7. I really do not want to have my ear blasted every time I answer the phone. Is this because of AOSP? I thought call volume problems had been fixed in AOSP roms? Sorry for my ignorance, but I appreciate the help.
> 
> When I try to add my facebook account to the "Accounts & sync" settings, I click on "Facebook" and it just takes me back to the "Accounts & sync" screen. In other words, it doesn't work.


Here is what I can offer:

Try dialing *22800 to activate

From what I understand, until Samsung releases (correct me if i'm wrong here) a certain source code for the phone/calling functions then the volume will always start out at max whenever you receive a new call. Forgive the noob/paraphrasing response, but that's how I understand it.

Facebook sync has been disabled by google in ICS. You have to use a 3rd party app to sync contacts and info via Facebook


----------



## skynet11

rarson said:


> Yeah, I flashed build 5 from Superclean and it worked fine. I've also heard in the past people say to clear data/cache multiple times, as if that does anything the second time that it didn't do the first time.


Don't believe the hype - one wipe will be quite enough.

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## sageDieu

skynet11 said:


> Don't believe the hype - one wipe will be quite enough.
> 
> Terminators run on Android...


yes... lol... why would it help? the point of "wipe" is that it deletes everything in whatever that section is that you tell it to. doing it more than once is a waste of time.


----------



## Mr. Compromise

cb3ck said:


> Here is what I can offer:
> 
> Try dialing *22800 to activate
> 
> From what I understand, until Samsung releases (correct me if i'm wrong here) a certain source code for the phone/calling functions then the volume will always start out at max whenever you receive a new call. Forgive the noob/paraphrasing response, but that's how I understand it.
> 
> Facebook sync has been disabled by google in ICS. You have to use a 3rd party app to sync contacts and info via Facebook


Friendcaster has a pretty good FB contact sync feature. I use that.


----------



## Foxtrot_Xray

maxpower27 said:


> What is the rationale behind flashing build 2 before flashing a more recent version? Can someone explain what benefit this might offer?


*MY* rationale is that if I go from Stock to Build 5, install dosen't complete - CWM isn't reloaded properly, as after the first reboot during the flash process (on Build 5), it gets stuck in a bootloop.. Had erlier trouble with Build 3, so my 'default' is build 2. Stock -> Build 2 -> Build 5 works fine.

Edit to add: If noone else had this issue - which is entirely possible due to my phone's bad attitude - I'll remove my other post.


----------



## fromthesticks

Foxtrot_Xray said:


> *MY* rationale is that if I go from Stock to Build 5, install dosen't complete - CWM isn't reloaded properly, as after the first reboot during the flash process (on Build 5), it gets stuck in a bootloop.. Had erlier trouble with Build 3, so my 'default' is build 2. Stock -> Build 2 -> Build 5 works fine.
> 
> Edit to add: If noone else had this issue - which is entirely possible due to my phone's bad attitude - I'll remove my other post.


Been trying to flash this old fascinate thats been sitting in my desk drawer for the last month. Was trying builds 4 and 5 with no luck.

Tried your method, worked like a charm.

Thanks


----------



## KeithN

I've heard all kinds of issues with 4 and 5 but both worked for me


----------



## justinb86qc

Mr. Compromise said:


> Friendcaster has a pretty good FB contact sync feature. I use that.


Haxsync is the best FB contact sync for ICS in my opinion... The picture quality is made for the larger pictures displayed during calls in ICS


----------



## AuroEdge

When I tried build 5 auto brightness and proximity sensors during phone calls did not work. Has anybody had success with this?


----------



## Brosophocles

AuroEdge said:


> When I tried build 5 auto brightness and proximity sensors during phone calls did not work. Has anybody had success with this?


Proximity works after a full wipe and flash from stock-build 2-build 5. Done it several times now.


----------



## rarson

Brosophocles said:


> Proximity works after a full wipe and flash from stock-build 2-build 5. Done it several times now.


Yeah, I'm going to try this because I noticed proximity doesn't seem to work.


----------



## rarson

Foxtrot_Xray said:


> *MY* rationale is that if I go from Stock to Build 5, install dosen't complete - CWM isn't reloaded properly, as after the first reboot during the flash process (on Build 5), it gets stuck in a bootloop.. Had erlier trouble with Build 3, so my 'default' is build 2. Stock -> Build 2 -> Build 5 works fine.
> 
> Edit to add: If noone else had this issue - which is entirely possible due to my phone's bad attitude - I'll remove my other post.


I wouldn't know because I haven't tried it from stock yet, but usually when I go back to stock, I just Heimdall DI01 with CWM recovery.

Edit: Never mind, I think I misunderstood.


----------



## mrhanman

Brosophocles said:


> Proximity works after a full wipe and flash from stock-build 2-build 5. Done it several times now.


I tried this, and my prox sensor still doesn't work. Still, this has been my daily driver since build 1 and I love it!


----------



## rarson

mrhanman said:


> I tried this, and my prox sensor still doesn't work. Still, this has been my daily driver since build 1 and I love it!


Yup, me too.


----------



## blaine.hale

Schmarvin said:


> Does anyone have a working fix to sending MMS? (Fascinate) I can receive every once in awhile, but I'm never able to send either on 3G or Wi-fi.
> I will kill the next person who PM's me with a link to the mesmerize fix.
> 
> I tried GoSMS Pro, but it doesn't want to send either. :/ Thanks for that suggestion though. I do like GoSMS Pro now


+1 to this. I've been scouring and searching the threads but can't seem to find a legit fix. Please forgive me if this has been posted a million times and I'm just not good at search queries!


----------



## Fulaman

Has anyone else tried loading a different boot animation? I was going to go back to using the Factory Galaxy S boot up (not that I don't like the one the Galaxy Nexus Uses).


----------



## Fulaman

One other thing I was going to ask you guys is what you think of the default Music Player and what alternatives you use.


----------



## kutothe

My Droid X has been having issues for a while now, so I picked up a Fascinate for pretty cheap. I had trouble flashing CM7 due to having a class 2 card, so I decided to look into ICS for the heck of it. I couldn't be happier! This ROM is awesome and run's great. Thanks to the devs, this is awesome work!

As for a music player, I like Meridian. It was one of the only players I found that could play files in a folder I selected in random order.


----------



## whofarted

I just flashed Build 5, How do i remove the Acc Battery number?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Azuma73

Google Music works great for me!!


----------



## Fulaman

Azuma73 said:


> Google Music works great for me!!


While it is a good music player, it does not seem to locate all my music on my phone. PowerAMP is able to do so, but crashes and reboots my phone every single time. I don't think it's optimized for ICS yet.


----------



## Azuma73

I do like poweramp a lot and I've been using that as well for a long time, you can't really go wrong with all the sound options and quality. I like Gmusic cuz it easily streams my 5,000+ library with ease. That and Voodoo sound stuff and it's flawless! But hey, that's just me! ROCK ON!!!


----------



## Mr. Compromise

justinb86qc said:


> Haxsync is the best FB contact sync for ICS in my opinion... The picture quality is made for the larger pictures displayed during calls in ICS


Oh really? I'll give that a try then!


----------



## Fulaman

Azuma73 said:


> I do like poweramp a lot and I've been using that as well for a long time, you can't really go wrong with all the sound options and quality. I like Gmusic cuz it easily streams my 5,000+ library with ease. That and Voodoo sound stuff and it's flawless! But hey, that's just me! ROCK ON!!!


Oh I agree, sound quality is fantastic, the only problem I have with it is that it doesn't find my .wma files lol. Don't ask why I have .wma files, they are from a long time ago lol.


----------



## Mr. Compromise

jt1134 said:


> touch /data/.nodatadata
> 
> That should work iirc
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ok I think I figured it out now. I input that command instead of the "chown system command" from before. Seems to have worked. /datadata has about 140M free despite having about 50 apps installed. Only problem is now my phone is running painfully slow, and Im constantly getting "[app] is taking too long to respond, would you like to close it?". Before applying this fix this rom ran unbelievably fast. Did I do something wrong? Can anyone help me figure out how to fix this?


----------



## 5i13r

This is my first load of an ICS rom on my fascinate. I loaded Build 1, then Build 5. What a great smooth experience, thank you everyone. I do have a question about the headphone port. It is not detecting my headphones when I plug them in. Anyone have this experience?


----------



## Azuma73

Mr. Compromise said:


> Oh I agree, sound quality is fantastic, the only problem I have with it is that it doesn't find my .wma files lol. Don't ask why I have .wma files, they are from a long time ago lol.


Looks like you got some converting(WMA>MP3) to do!!!


----------



## hank3fan

Fulaman said:


> Oh I agree, sound quality is fantastic, the only problem I have with it is that it doesn't find my .wma files lol. Don't ask why I have .wma files, they are from a long time ago lol.


Give ttpod a shot. It works great and locates all my music

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpower27

whofarted said:


> I just flashed Build 5, How do i remove the Acc Battery number?
> Thank you in advance


This. I hate always seeing my exact battery percentage. It's too much for my OCD to handle


----------



## Fulaman

hank3fan said:


> Give ttpod a shot. It works great and locates all my music
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend using it right now. I guess I do miss the stock Samsung Player which could locate everything. Ttpod locates everything as well.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## js1n3m

Mr. Compromise said:


> From what I've gathered from reading, it's an AOSP issue that doesn't exist with TouchWiz ROMs because, in AOSP, /datadata has its own partition in faster memory instead of the /data folder that is in slower memory, like on TW ROMs. It's a performance issue. That's also why /datadata's partition is so small.


All your data is now in slower memory.


----------



## VividDread

Great ROM, still on Build 4. Trying to fight my inclination to flash every new build the second it posts.

No issues aside from those noted in OP.

I also have a few questions: I saw in developer forum that Voltage Control was the best to use to overclock; is that for a prior build?

I was under the impression that build 4 could not be over clocked as the kernel did not support it.

Am I correct in the understanding that changing the 
Apn settings will not fix Verizon mms , that it requires a fix to framework?

Oh and has anyone tried the Samsung Adrenaline shot script? Some times data connections seem to hang while loading (not just in browser, but VNC and Torrent-FU as well).


----------



## doctorwhofan10

Tried to go from rooted-stock-GingerBread to ICS Build5 and I get an error, it will not flash, gives some getprops error and exits. Had to restore from nandroid.
Did data wipe, cache wipe and dalvek wipe.

Anyone else having this issue? OR is it something to do with my CWM version, I am on 2.5.x, which is what GB ROM came with.

Please advise.


----------



## pearlmargarita

maxpower27 said:


> Ah, well maybe this has happened for someone, but not me. I've installed each and every one of these builds from a complete Odin/wipe without first flashing a prior build and then flashing the current build over it. I have had zero issues other than the ones that are common to the ROM. Currently, I'm on build 5 which I flashed immediately after a full wipe, and it's phenomenal.
> 
> What is the rationale behind flashing build 2 before flashing a more recent version? Can someone explain what benefit this might offer?


Sometimes the builds won't install by themselves. Myself and others have had to revert back to an earlier, more stable build and then upgrade from that base. If you haven't had that issue, you're lucky.


----------



## pearlmargarita

doctorwhofan10 said:


> Tried to go from rooted-stock-GingerBread to ICS Build5 and I get an error, it will not flash, gives some getprops error and exits. Had to restore from nandroid.
> Did data wipe, cache wipe and dalvek wipe.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue? OR is it something to do with my CWM version, I am on 2.5.x, which is what GB ROM came with.
> 
> Please advise.


Build 5 is having issues doing a clean install. Try installing build 2 and then upgrading to 5.


----------



## amathophobia

Check out the op of the dev thread. Full instructions there. You need to be on cm7 fixed recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## VividDread

doctorwhofan10 said:


> Tried to go from rooted-stock-GingerBread to ICS Build5 and I get an error, it will not flash, gives some getprops error and exits. Had to restore from nandroid.
> Did data wipe, cache wipe and dalvek wipe.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue? OR is it something to do with my CWM version, I am on 2.5.x, which is what GB ROM came with.
> 
> Please advise.


I had to use a 3.x or 4.0 cwm ("fixed for CM7") to flash build 2 from stock, booted; entered CWM from the reboot options, then I flashed Build 4, booted. Entered CWM 5.x (included with this rom) and flashed gapps 7.1. If you skim this forum you'll see it's been laid out a little more clearly; some say to wipe data between stock and build 2 (at least one said * not * to), I did not, but did wipe before flashing build 4.
I've had two random lockups that required a reboot (down rocker+power), but it booted back up for me fine after that...


----------



## rarson

I just noticed something: in Cyanogenmod settings, it says "Performace".


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Fulaman said:


> Has anyone else tried loading a different boot animation? I was going to go back to using the Factory Galaxy S boot up (not that I don't like the one the Galaxy Nexus Uses).


Yup. I'm using the blue epic 4G helix.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mzrdisi

For all of us poor Fascinate users, to use any type of MMS type of service, you are going to need an app, like "Kik". Which basically is like a Blackberry Messenger clone. You sign up, create an account and you need other people to use it as well. But it works. I figure, I only send MMS to certain people. So I just got them to use it. Works for me. Otherwise, just email whatever it is you need to send.

Come to think of it, it would be bad tushy if google did the same thing for it's devices. ALL android phones had a messaging app....like iOS's messaging app.


----------



## amathophobia

You could just upload the pic to drop box and text someone the link.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbr05ki

mzrdisi said:


> For all of us poor Fascinate users, to use any type of MMS type of service, you are going to need an app, like "Kik". Which basically is like a Blackberry Messenger clone. You sign up, create an account and you need other people to use it as well. But it works. I figure, I only send MMS to certain people. So I just got them to use it. Works for me. Otherwise, just email whatever it is you need to send.
> 
> Come to think of it, it would be bad tushy if google did the same thing for it's devices. ALL android phones had a messaging app....like iOS's messaging app.


It's called Google + Messenger.


----------



## erricccccc

Is there any way to remove the accu battery from build 5? I have searched the discussion thread with no luck. Thanks in advance


----------



## poisonousjuice

Just installed ICS to my Fascinate for the first time today. I started with Build 2 and then jumped to Build 5. Everything is working great, but how can I connect to my PC with MTP (Media Transfer Protocol)?. I think it was default in Build 2 but now in Build 5 it automatically sets to USB Mass Storage. I would like to sync with Windows Media Player. It's late & I'm sleepy so maybe I'm missing something obvious, but thanks in advance to anyone who can point me in the right direction.


----------



## sid8911

new cm9 music app released early download here http://goo.gl/6XqrQ
delete old music app using rom toolbox from market


----------



## maxpower27

sid8911 said:


> new cm9 music app released early download here http://goo.gl/6XqrQ
> delete old music app using rom toolbox from market


No option to select folders = not interested. PowerAmp is still way better.


----------



## jbr05ki

maxpower27 said:


> No option to select folders = not interested. PowerAmp is still way better.


No other music player does what I want it to do. Power Amp is teh best 5 buck i spent.


----------



## nklenchik

+1 for PowerAMP


----------



## phillip_viado

how can i take out the numbers on the battery on build 5 that shit looks ugly


----------



## sypherz28

erricccccc said:


> Is there any way to remove the accu battery from build 5? I have searched the discussion thread with no luck. Thanks in advance


This is a main reason I switched back to build 4. I like the number but its too big.


----------



## mzrdisi

jbr05ki said:


> It's called Google + Messenger.


Except you run into the problem where nobody uses the service, because you have to sign up for it.


----------



## TrendyPick

can anyone post a screenshot of BLD5? I would like to see the ABM...


----------



## bdanders

Is there a way to get volume wake to work with build 5? I really liked that option on CM7. Oddly enough, pressing the volume button seems to wake the phone when it is docked.


----------



## whofarted

whofarted said:


> can anyone post a screenshot of BLD5? I would like to see the ABM...












Edit:made image smaller


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Calendar is giving me a sync error and is strangely listed as Sync com.android.calendar . Also my phone isn't turning the screen off while i am in a call. Are these problems isolated to me? Thanks.

Edit: Found my answer for Calendar sync with a better search; post 1053 for other who are looking.


----------



## sypherz28

JeremytheIndian said:


> Calendar is giving me a sync error and is strangely listed as Sync com.android.calendar . Also my phone isn't turning the screen off while i am in a call. Are these problems isolated to me? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Found my answer for Calendar sync with a better search; post 1053 for other who are looking.


The screen issue is known due to issues with the proximity sensor.


----------



## bangu

whofarted said:


> Edit:made image smaller


You can flash GunnerMike's ABM for build 4. It works like a charm.


----------



## Fulaman

Can anyone get CM9 music player working? Even when I try to install it in system/apps no luck.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwebs13

Fulaman said:


> Can anyone get CM9 music player working? Even when I try to install it in system/apps no luck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Fulman.. I am glad I am not the only one struggling to figure this one out!!


----------



## whofarted

bangu said:


> You can flash GunnerMike's ABM for build 4. It works like a charm.


It made it look nicer but anyway to turn it off?

Link for GunnerMike's ABM for build 4:
http://rootzwiki.com/files/download/99-accurate-battery-mod-for-hackensack-build-4-and-5-07dec2012/


----------



## doctorwhofan10

pearlmargarita said:


> Build 5 is having issues doing a clean install. Try installing build 2 and then upgrading to 5.


Build2 to Build5 failed too.
Had to start clean up, as for some reason, nandroid failed the 2nd time - restore.

Went to rooted GB - powerwashed
CWM 4.x
Build-1
Build-5
gapps-7.1

One thing that I did different in this iteration was NOT to wipe Dalvek.

Thanks all for your input and help.

Right now restoring my apps via TB.


----------



## Fulaman

mwebs13 said:


> Fulman.. I am glad I am not the only one struggling to figure this one out!!


I managed to get it working by rebooting my phone and installing it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwebs13

Fulaman said:


> I managed to get it working by rebooting my phone and installing it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I figured mine out this way:  I used ROM Toolbox to uninstall the Music.apk and then put the CM Music.apk on the phone..... Noobe mistake....


----------



## deliquified

Fulaman said:


> Can anyone get CM9 music player working? Even when I try to install it in system/apps no luck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Change name to Music.apk, delete old Music.apk in /system/app, put new one there, set permissions to:
X X O
X O O
X O O

Reboot, profit.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## justinb86qc

I am not able to call my voicemail since build 4 ( same for build 5) I just get a busy signal if I try to call my number from my phone, is anyone else having this issue?. Also Visual Voicemail hasn't been available to download since build 1. Does any one know how to get VV working on this, or know a good alternative.. Sorry if this has been covered already, I've been checking this thread every now and then since build 1 and haven't seen anything about VV.


----------



## sypherz28

justinb86qc said:


> I am not able to call my voicemail since build 4 ( same for build 5) I just get a busy signal if I try to call my number from my phone, is anyone else having this issue?. Also Visual Voicemail hasn't been available to download since build 1. Does any one know how to get VV working on this, or know a good alternative.. Sorry if this has been covered already, I've been checking this thread every now and then since build 1 and haven't seen anything about VV.


open your dial pad
menu key
settings

check your voical settings. voice mail service should be "My Carrier" and voicemail settings should be *86. If you have a password for your voicemail you can add it to the settings such as the following;

*86,xxxx#

"xxxx" is your numberical password. The "," is a pause.


----------



## sparesr4sissies

justinb86qc said:


> I am not able to call my voicemail since build 4 ( same for build 5) I just get a busy signal if I try to call my number from my phone, is anyone else having this issue?. Also Visual Voicemail hasn't been available to download since build 1. Does any one know how to get VV working on this, or know a good alternative.. Sorry if this has been covered already, I've been checking this thread every now and then since build 1 and haven't seen anything about VV.


I've been using Google Voice for voicemail and it works great!


----------



## sid8911

maxpower27 said:


> +1 for PowerAMP


use rom toolbox too uninstall the original music app then intall the new one.Simple


----------



## sid8911

mwebs13 said:


> Can anyone get CM9 music player working? Even when I try to install it in system/apps no luck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


use rom toolbox from the market to uninstall the original one then install the new one.Simple


----------



## 5i13r

What is the best kernel right now to use with Build 5?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## erricccccc

5i13r said:


> What is the best kernel right now to use with Build 5?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


 the only other kernel other than the base kernel is glitch.


----------



## nickrl

Finally got a good install going on this after a few tries and not booting back up after doing a reboot. Anyways, Ive read other people have had the low space issue and also read about the apps to sd, the terminal command touch /data/.nodatadata and runnin cache cleaner ng and so on. after about 24 hours on this rom and no warnings, im starting to get the warnings again. of course memory is good. running cache cleaner like it was my job (biggest cleaning session i think was 12mb cleared from internal and not even a mb from sd), and i dont have that many text messages in my box (31) total. the warnings started popping back up after i started texting back and forth with a buddy (so I'm assuming that is the culprit) i wonder if theres a way to repartition or make for more texting memory so to speak thru terminal or something?


----------



## jbr05ki

How come build 2 has OC compatibilities and light and proximity sensors and build 5 doesn't? The only thing I like in build 5 is the improved camera. I tried going to build 2 and trading off the camera apks and it still doesn't work the same.


----------



## 5i13r

erricccccc said:


> the only other kernel other than the base kernel is glitch.


Which do you prefer? Looking for improved battery life and a fix for the in call volume being at 100% at the start of calls.


----------



## KeithN

5i13r said:


> Which do you prefer? Looking for improved battery life and a fix for the in call volume being at 100% at the start of calls.


You aren't going to find a fix for that. I haven't tested both of them for battery but you could always try them both out and see which you prefer.


----------



## KeithN

jbr05ki said:


> How come build 2 has OC compatibilities and light and proximity sensors and build 5 doesn't? The only thing I like in build 5 is the improved camera. I tried going to build 2 and trading off the camera apks and it still doesn't work the same.


Wasn't the kernel updated from 2.6 to 3.0 or something like that? Essentially being a new kernel.


----------



## jbr05ki

Glitch is cool. You can OC and you get a new recovery mode. You lose the USB mounting though. You get the original mounting method from previous builds though which I personally prefer.


----------



## Azuma73

erricccccc said:


> the only other kernel other than the base kernel is glitch.


Glitch V14 pre4 Kernel is working very nicely with the new build!!
http://androtransfer...14-Preview4.zip

For those still having issues with USB storage/mount, go here and scroll down a little, you'll see it!
It's really easy, just do it after flashing V14!
http://rootzwiki.com...-5/#entry338572
..or you can just mount USB in recovery?
And yes, it works on fascinate!


----------



## J_P

I'd like to request that this mod be worked into the build, or included in the CyanogenMod Settings if possible... or if someone could make a flashable *.zip for our devices.

This remaps the search button to open the recent apps menu. It's much faster than holding down the home button. At first there were issues where it would disable long-pressing the back button to kill an app, but it has since been fixed. I've never made a flashable zip, but I'm going to try to learn tonight and maybe do this myself.

http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=21501238


----------



## bdanders

I noticed today that my phone doesn't seem to be charging when it's plugged into the car dock. It goes into dock mode correctly, but it isn't charging. I plugged my wife's phone in, to make sure it wasn't a problem with the charger and her phone charged just fine. Any ideas what might be causing this?


----------



## J_P

J_P said:


> I'd like to request that this mod be worked into the build, or included in the CyanogenMod Settings if possible... or if someone could make a flashable *.zip for our devices.
> 
> This remaps the search button to open the recent apps menu. It's much faster than holding down the home button. At first there were issues where it would disable long-pressing the back button to kill an app, but it has since been fixed. I've never made a flashable zip, but I'm going to try to learn tonight and maybe do this myself.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=21501238


I did it. I just used Stevepear426's button mod package and simply replaced the /system directory from that package with the one from the Nexus S search key mod package.

One thing: I don't know how to reverse it... so I don't feel comfortable posting it here. Should I post anyway with huge red lettering warning people?

*Restoring from backup causes forced recovery boot. OS will not boot. In fact, if you try to reboot your device at all, it will get stuck in CM recovery. Don't do it.*


----------



## maxpower27

sid8911 said:


> use rom toolbox too uninstall the original music app then intall the new one.Simple


I think you may have missed my point. I had no issues installing the CM9 music player; in fact, it was quite easy. My point is that it won't allow me to organize my music by folders, which makes it a no-go for me. PowerAmp has that functionality (not to mention a much more attractive UI), so I have no reason to switch.

Don't get me wrong - I applaud the CM team and their effort is much better than the stock browser, but it doesn't feel like a complete package to me the way that PowerAmp does.


----------



## maxpower27

maxpower27 said:


> Don't get me wrong - I applaud the CM team and their effort is much better than the stock browser, but it doesn't feel like a complete package to me the way that PowerAmp does.


And by "browser," I of course mean "music player."


----------



## KeithN

J_P said:


> I did it. I just used Stevepear426's button mod package and simply replaced the /system directory from that package with the one from the Nexus S search key mod package.
> 
> One thing: I don't know how to reverse it... so I don't feel comfortable posting it here. Should I post anyway with huge red lettering warning people?


I would just do the same thing with the original files or just reflash the rom over it.


----------



## J_P

KeithN said:


> I would just do the same thing with the original files or just reflash the rom over it.


I can't boot my phone after restoring to "remove" the mod. Oh well.


----------



## IINachtmahrII

bdanders said:


> I noticed today that my phone doesn't seem to be charging when it's plugged into the car dock. It goes into dock mode correctly, but it isn't charging. I plugged my wife's phone in, to make sure it wasn't a problem with the charger and her phone charged just fine. Any ideas what might be causing this?


I have the same issue, but it is charging. Go to System Setting>Battery and it should say charging near the top. I did noticed after about 10 minutes it does show the charging symbol in the notification bar.


----------



## KeithN

J_P said:


> I can't boot my phone after restoring to "remove" the mod. Oh well.


There is an app called ButtonRemapper but it doesn't offer the function you are looking for. I'm looking actually editing the keys myself, it probably won't go anywhere but we'll see.


----------



## Fulaman

IINachtmahrII said:


> I noticed today that my phone doesn't seem to be charging when it's plugged into the car dock. It goes into dock mode correctly, but it isn't charging. I plugged my wife's phone in, to make sure it wasn't a problem with the charger and her phone charged just fine. Any ideas what might be causing this?


That's correct it is charging, but the real issue is that Voice Navigation does not work on the car dock (google maps). Meaning you will not hear voice while Google Maps Navigation is active. I am not sure whether this a Google Maps problem or not.


----------



## bdanders

Fulaman said:


> That's correct it is charging, but the real issue is that Voice Navigation does not work on the car dock (google maps). Meaning you will not hear voice while Google Maps Navigation is active. I am not sure whether this a Google Maps problem or not.


No, I hear the navigation just fine, at least until I mute it.


----------



## Fulaman

bdanders said:


> No, I hear the navigation just fine, at least until I mute it.


You do when it's car mounted? Meaning that you see a car deck icon and you hear voice from the phone speaker?

I can only hear voice when it's not mounted meaning not connected to the charging port of the dock.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_P

KeithN said:


> There is an app called ButtonRemapper but it doesn't offer the function you are looking for. I'm looking actually editing the keys myself, it probably won't go anywhere but we'll see.


The code is there in the thread I linked, and in his installer for IML74K, it's in the android.policy.jar. It just needs to be modified to fix the power prompt. If you read the thread on XDA that I linked, you'll see that he fixed it in the AOKP one. If you have the tools and know Java, it's probably a simple fix.

I have the tools, but lack the knowledge (I'm a student, learning C/C++ this semester and Java the one after). I'm going to give it a go. I'll test it thoroughly before posting anything this time, and I'll start a new thread in the General section for it if I'm successful.

*Update*: I've got something working! The device reboots normally, recoveries apply and boot properly and write over the modification. So far so good. I'll post a new thread for it if anyone wants it. The only way I could figure out how to do it was to just replace the relevant files in teamhacksung's ROM. Now I'm going to see if I can make a flashable ZIP for this mod...


----------



## sageDieu

just so you guys know, the cm music thing was just one dev so far, and it's a very early version. it'll definitely be improved and fixed and modified and everything in the future.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## jbr05ki

Fulaman said:


> You do when it's car mounted? Meaning that you see a cat dick icon and you hear voice from the phone speaker?
> 
> I can only hear voice when it's not mounted meaning not connected to the charging port of the dock.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## Fulaman

jbr05ki said:


> LOL


Oh my gosh

that's terrible I'll never use my phone to make a post again.

I meant car deck. going to change this mess immediately lol.


----------



## padfoot

nickrl said:


> Finally got a good install going on this after a few tries and not booting back up after doing a reboot. Anyways, Ive read other people have had the low space issue and also read about the apps to sd, the terminal command touch /data/.nodatadata and runnin cache cleaner ng and so on. after about 24 hours on this rom and no warnings, im starting to get the warnings again. of course memory is good. running cache cleaner like it was my job (biggest cleaning session i think was 12mb cleared from internal and not even a mb from sd), and i dont have that many text messages in my box (31) total. the warnings started popping back up after i started texting back and forth with a buddy (so I'm assuming that is the culprit) i wonder if theres a way to repartition or make for more texting memory so to speak thru terminal or something?


Try this solution. Work great to me. http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/39718-workaround-for-small-datadata-partition/


----------



## AuroEdge

I'm on Build 5 but am missing the cat dick icon fulaman was referring to


----------



## larryp1962

AuroEdge said:


> I'm on Build 5 but am missing the cat dick icon fulaman was referring to


WTH ????? cat ???? lol


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

Does anyone know if this Android Wifi Tether app, http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/, is like the Clockwork Tether app in that it is disguised from the carrier's detection? I'm debating if I should use it or buy the Clockwork one since wifi tether isn't quite working on this ROM yet but the app works really well.


----------



## Fulaman

AuroEdge said:


> I'm on Build 5 but am missing the cat dick icon fulaman was referring to


LOL Swype for the loss


----------



## bdanders

Fulaman said:


> You do when it's car mounted? Meaning that you see a car deck icon and you hear voice from the phone speaker?
> 
> I can only hear voice when it's not mounted meaning not connected to the charging port of the dock.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I hear the voice navigation through my car's speakers when it's connected to the car dock. Audio is being routed through the usb port when it is docked.


----------



## nickrl

padfoot said:


> Try this solution. Work great to me. http://forum.cyanoge...data-partition/


Cool... this looks like it would do the trick. I havent been getting the errors since i did a reboot and a ton of cache wipes. thats been bookmarked and when build 6 drops Ill run that script and see whats up. You officially have your first thanks as well.


----------



## ThaSik1

Fulaman said:


> Oh my gosh
> 
> that's terrible I'll never use my phone to make a post again.
> 
> I meant car deck. going to change this mess immediately lol.


I nearly died laughing at work after reading that hilarious auto correct lol *starts busting out laughing again* ok ok I wont clutter the thread just had to get that out there...you totally made my afternoon! haha


----------



## dzdroid

"
Fulaman, on 17 January 2012 - 11:31 PM, said:
You do when it's car mounted? Meaning that you see a *cat dick icon* and you hear voice from the phone speaker?"

This would happen the day Reddit is down fpr SOPA. Would easily have topped r/Android, maybe main front page. Absolutely best LOL ever since I started following custom ROM forums. Finest auto-corrupt EVER. *FulaMAN!*


----------



## Azuma73

My phone just did the craziest thing! It was on charger & I was listening to music via bluetooth headphones, I disconnected charger and it went black? Then it automatically reflashed my rom, luckily I had a backup! 
I'm gonna start fresh & see what's up! Just really bizarre happenings?









Sent from my glitchified SCH-I500 using RootzWiki!


----------



## sj007

Anyone tried to connect to WIFI via Proxy? I'm using both ProxyDroid and AutoProxy with no luck. Let me know. thanks,


----------



## Fulaman

ThaSik1 said:


> "
> Fulaman, on 17 January 2012 - 11:31 PM, said:
> You do when it's car mounted? Meaning that you see a *cat dick icon* and you hear voice from the phone speaker?"
> 
> This would happen the day Reddit is down fpr SOPA. Would easily have topped r/Android, maybe main front page. Absolutely best LOL ever since I started following custom ROM forums. Finest auto-corrupt EVER. *FulaMAN!*


Lol, glad to make you guys day lol.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaman

bdanders said:


> I hear the voice navigation through my car's speakers when it's connected to the car dock. Audio is being routed through the usb port when it is docked.


I see, in MIUI, this was never an issue.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sid8911

is there a new webpage for this?


----------



## lovellkid

When using v2 to get v5 to boot up, are you wiping in between? I cant seem to get v5 booting.


----------



## Fulaman

Is anyone else having the problem of the sms/mms stock app randomly closing on them as soon as they open it? As if someone else is hitting the back button for them?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## godofwar762

Yes wipe in between
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nemeth2027

lovellkid said:


> When using v2 to get v5 to boot up, are you wiping in between? I cant seem to get v5 booting.


Lovelkid

What I did was 
Odin eho3
Boot 
Odin cwm for cm7
Three button cwm
Wipe all three & start to flash build 2
It will boot into new version of cwm
Instead of flashing build 2 again I go right to build 5
Wipe all three, flash gapps 7.1, wipe all three again
Boot.
If you want to flash acc batt mod wipe cache and delvik in another cwm session
Hope it helps!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN

It's strange you guys are having so many issues flashing builds. Just flashed build 5 with no issues. Maybe I'm just lucky


----------



## mentose457

If the reason the mms doesnt work on ics is the the APN, would an app that backs up and restores your APN fix it?

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.riteshsahu.APNBackupRestore


----------



## whogivsachit

Ok, new problem I'm having with build 5. When I go to view my images and videos on my sd card the phone's gallery and camera doesn't acknowledge the files on the sd card. when i go into the file manager and on my computer they are clearly there. Is there some sort of permissions problem?


----------



## puk3n

whogivsachit said:


> Ok, new problem I'm having with build 5. When I go to view my images and videos on my sd card the phone's gallery and camera doesn't acknowledge the files on the sd card. when i go into the file manager and on my computer they are clearly there. Is there some sort of permissions problem?


i would try unmouting the sd card and remounting it again, try it with the phone not attached with the usb first tho


----------



## whogivsachit

puk3n said:


> i would try unmouting the sd card and remounting it again, try it with the phone not attached with the usb first tho


I tried that still no go, the weird part is that in the storage menu it lists the amount of space my pictures and audio are using. so it know they are there. It just seems for some odd reason my phone refuses to read some of the media on the card. I even tried deleting the folders and recopying them to the card...


----------



## CP2

Okay, so I got myself into a pickle here. I've been trying to restore my newly received replacement Fascinate to ICS - haven't even activated it yet, but I flashed CWM4, installed build2, then build5, then Gapps, restored all my apps & data only to realize I'd installed the wrong version of Gapps (7 vs 7.1) and my Home & Search buttons weren't working. So I tried to reflash the rom & Gapps 7.1 from SDcard only to be stuck in the boot loop.

Here's the trouble... to get myself out, I went and formatted /boot, but hit the wrong button and rebooted the phone before flashing the ROM again. Now I'm just in a cycle of the SAMSUNG logo - and I can't seem to get the phone to go into download mode so I can ODIN a new CWM onto it. Suggestions & Help, please?


----------



## godofwar762

Tried pull battery put it back in and use 3 finger combo..?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## CP2

I have. If its not connected via USB it'll just show the samsung logo blinking off every few seconds but not do anything. Connected to USB it just shows the battery meter as if its charging until the Samsung logo comes up again. I'm perplexed why I can't get it to go into download mode.

Edit: I Just got download mode. Woohoo. Fifth time's the charm!

On a side note, has anyone noticed the screen brightness being unusually higher in builds 4/5? I had to have my original Fascinate replaced after I cracked the glass last week, and the replacements both showed higher brightness even to the point of looking washed out while having ICS flashed on them, but look fine on stock EH03 GB.


----------



## puk3n

i take it you pulled the battery, held volume rocker in down position while plugging in the usb cable? kinda strange that it boots the logo only, must be some boot loader left


----------



## puk3n

CP2 said:


> I have. If its not connected via USB it'll just show the samsung logo blinking off every few seconds but not do anything. Connected to USB it just shows the battery meter as if its charging until the Samsung logo comes up again. I'm perplexed why I can't get it to go into download mode.
> 
> Edit: I Just got download mode. Woohoo. Fifth time's the charm!
> 
> On a side note, has anyone noticed the screen brightness being unusually higher in builds 4/5? I had to have my original Fascinate replaced after I cracked the glass last week, and the replacements both showed higher brightness even to the point of looking washed out while having ICS flashed on them, but look fine on stock EH03 GB.


yeah color is of an issue with ICS im not sure if its even 32bit color. however i remain on the stock kernel with build 5 for the mez. that why i can tune the colors the way that work best for me...


----------



## Defragger51

The only way to fix the SAMSUNG logo boot loop is to take the battery out hold the volume down button plug the phone into your pc then ODIN CWM , I have had it happen to me 2 times and that is how I had to fix it both times I believe the problem is the new CWM in ICS build 4 & 5 never had the problem until build 4 and had it happen to me on build 5 also


----------



## nb1001

watsup all-my posts may equate me to a noobert-and when it comes to coding I am, but i'm a huge fan of jt's.
been using cm7 since it was in alpha just to get away from TW.

Anyway, I tried build 5, installed fine and worked pretty well. I can see the infrastructure is good, down to the data. I think it actually does a better job handling 3g/wifi handoff.
Few things though, (I UNDERSTAND THIS IS ALPHA AND THESE THINGS ARE EXPECTED BUT I'M JUST EXPLAINING MY EXPERIENCE AS THIS IS A DISCUSSION)
I had to use gapps 7.1 + the fix for calendar sync to finally work (after reflashing the rom and gapps a couple times even)
There's still lag on the rom-going from screen to screen it all feels a little slow, even after glitch+OC to 1200.
Battery was about half what it was on cm7 (50% after 7hrs with medium usage), I did try limiting the number of active apps and that did help significantly increase performance as well.
I miss the cm7 customization menu and volume wake (i realize this is later but just something if you're thinking about switching.)
I couldn't get usb/sd mode to work, i saw a fix on one of the posts but couldn't find it between all the pages again.
Camera came up as a black screen first time, reboot fixed that, been working well since.
browser worked fine, but i used opera mini
I haven't had any fc's
it would vibrate at odd times when i had no sms/email, and it wasn't just thigh acting up
Otherwise looks great, interface is great, i feel like the screen isn't using up the maximum amount of pixels but that may have to do with resolution.
regardless, I will be going back to cm7, which is sad, but I really need to be able to get my phone out of standby and running an app much faster than I can with ICS currently. Will come back though!!!

Thanks again jt and teamhacksung


----------



## exzacklyright

Battery lifeeeeeeee:


----------



## Fulaman

nb1001 said:


> watsup all-my posts may equate me to a noobert-and when it comes to coding I am, but i'm a huge fan of jt's.
> been using cm7 since it was in alpha just to get away from TW.
> 
> Anyway, I tried build 5, installed fine and worked pretty well. I can see the infrastructure is good, down to the data. I think it actually does a better job handling 3g/wifi handoff.
> Few things though, (I UNDERSTAND THIS IS ALPHA AND THESE THINGS ARE EXPECTED BUT I'M JUST EXPLAINING MY EXPERIENCE AS THIS IS A DISCUSSION)
> I had to use gapps 7.1 + the fix for calendar sync to finally work (after reflashing the rom and gapps a couple times even)
> There's still lag on the rom-going from screen to screen it all feels a little slow, even after glitch+OC to 1200.
> Battery was about half what it was on cm7 (50% after 7hrs with medium usage), I did try limiting the number of active apps and that did help significantly increase performance as well.
> I miss the cm7 customization menu and volume wake (i realize this is later but just something if you're thinking about switching.)
> I couldn't get usb/sd mode to work, i saw a fix on one of the posts but couldn't find it between all the pages again.
> Camera came up as a black screen first time, reboot fixed that, been working well since.
> browser worked fine, but i used opera mini
> I haven't had any fc's
> it would vibrate at odd times when i had no sms/email, and it wasn't just thigh acting up
> Otherwise looks great, interface is great, i feel like the screen isn't using up the maximum amount of pixels but that may have to do with resolution.
> regardless, I will be going back to cm7, which is sad, but I really need to be able to get my phone out of standby and running an app much faster than I can with ICS currently. Will come back though!!!
> 
> Thanks again jt and teamhacksung


From my personal experience I agree with you. Build 4 seemed a lot smoother and crisp than Build 5, and more bug free. I am hoping that build 6 will correct many issues.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## malice9999

Battery life has been great for me through all the builds (including 5). 21h 30m on battery and still 60% remaining; light email/web, Corporate Sync (every 15m), some Fruit Ninja. Then again, I have brightness turned all the way down @ about 10%. I always leave mine on the charger for an extra hour after it hits 99%. Also, staying connected via Wifi helps a lot.


----------



## sageDieu

here's my battery life:








and that shows mediaserver above screen which would be abnormal except I streamed google music over wifi for about 5 hours today... I'd say battery life is good. that's just today, I have screenshots of much longer or more impressive times with less google music usage if anybody cares

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## exzacklyright

sageDieu said:


> here's my battery life:
> View attachment 15028
> 
> 
> and that shows mediaserver above screen which would be abnormal except I streamed google music over wifi for about 5 hours today... I'd say battery life is good. that's just today, I have screenshots of much longer or more impressive times with less google music usage if anybody cares
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


I'm only curious in how long the display has been on. That's the biggest affect to battery life....


----------



## Fulaman

I have found my battery life on build 5 much worse than on build 4. Also sometimes when my phone is charging, it is stuck at 98%.


----------



## knivesout

sageDieu said:


> here's my battery life:
> View attachment 15028
> 
> 
> and that shows mediaserver above screen which would be abnormal except I streamed google music over wifi for about 5 hours today... I'd say battery life is good. that's just today, I have screenshots of much longer or more impressive times with less google music usage if anybody cares
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


Hey, quick question. Do you get any skipping/glitching while streaming using google music? If anyone else uses google music, I'd also be curious to hear their experience.


----------



## jobewan

knivesout said:


> Hey, quick question. Do you get any skipping/glitching while streaming using google music? If anyone else uses google music, I'd also be curious to hear their experience.


Google music gave me issues when I restored from TB. It has been the only app I've had to reinstall from the market, it now works flawlessly (had to do this from build 3->4 and 4->5 btw).


----------



## sypherz28

So has the transition happened as of yet from JT to SB?


----------



## sageDieu

knivesout said:


> Hey, quick question. Do you get any skipping/glitching while streaming using google music? If anyone else uses google music, I'd also be curious to hear their experience.


I got a little bit of skipping but it was mostly when I was in a low signal area or something, and if you still have issues when you know the connection is good then you can raise your minimum clock to 200 or 400 and see if that helps.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## hidefman

veteranmina said:


> On build 1 and 2 usb dock audio worked. build 3 does not. looking at his github he had edited parts of the audio dock


I am confused, Has the *usb dock audio ever worked on any ics builds in this thread?* It has not worked for me in Build 1, Build 2, or Build 4. I am willing to reinstall once or twice to get this to function if that has worked.

I don't need the cat dic... icon,... (lol)... just the usb audio out for the dock. Thanks.....


----------



## bdanders

hidefman said:


> I am confused, Has the *usb dock audio ever worked on any ics builds in this thread?* It has not worked for me in Build 1, Build 2, or Build 4. I am willing to reinstall once or twice to get this to function if that has worked.
> 
> I don't need the cat dic... icon,... (lol)... just the usb audio out for the dock. Thanks.....


It works for me on build 5, but it might be because of a tasker profile that I have set up. I can try disabling it to see if it stops working, but not until I leave work in a few hours.


----------



## texmex999

bdanders said:


> It works for me on build 5, but it might be because of a tasker profile that I have set up. I can try disabling it to see if it stops working, but not until I leave work in a few hours.


If it is because of the tasker profile, any chance you could share the details? I've tried to set up a profile in tasker, but can't get it to work. Thanks!


----------



## CP2

Is the ambient light sensor working for anyone else? After reflashing & restoring my apps, things are running a bit better, but I've noted that the auto brightness doesn't work at all, and when trying to go into CM settings there's no readings coming from the AL sensor.


----------



## joemcp

Fulaman said:


> I have found my battery life on build 5 much worse than on build 4. Also sometimes when my phone is charging, it is stuck at 98%.


I am using DL09 for the radio (was under CM7 as well) and once I moved to that GPS and battery life both improved.


----------



## knivesout

sageDieu said:


> I got a little bit of skipping but it was mostly when I was in a low signal area or something, and if you still have issues when you know the connection is good then you can raise your minimum clock to 200 or 400 and see if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


Yeah I've tried that and a bunch of other kernel related things and nothing has been successful in stopping the skipping.

Sorry, I know what I brought up was kinda off-topic, but I haven't been on this rom in a minute and was just wondering if people that were using their phone as a PMP were experiencing the skipping on ICS as well.


----------



## kutothe

Brosophocles said:


> Proximity works after a full wipe and flash from stock-build 2-build 5. Done it several times now.


When you say a full wipe, do you mean back to stock GB/Froyo, or just wipe data/cache/dalvik? Then do you wipe between Build 2 and Build 5? Do you let Build 2 boot up first, or just install Build 2 then immediately flash Build 5.

Sorry for the barrage of questions, I've tried a few times of wiping and still can't get the proximity sensor to work. I know it can take a few tries, I just want to make sure I'm trying the right way.


----------



## Fulaman

Anyone thinks that build 5 seems quite a bit laggy in comparison to build 4?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaman

Btw here's my battery life on build 5.



















Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nemeth2027

Fulaman said:


> Anyone thinks that build 5 seems quite a bit laggy in comparison to build 4?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


 I'm not sure about more laggy, but I feel that build 4 was more stable. I've a couple of random reboot and just had to pull the battle BC the screen wouldn't wake up. On build 5.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fulaman

nemeth2027 said:


> I'm not sure about more laggy, but I feel that build 4 was more stable. I've a couple of random reboot and just had to pull the battle BC the screen wouldn't wake up. On build 5.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I agree with this assessment, are you also experiencing issues with SMS/MMS client where you try and open it and it closes back on you (GoSMS is doing this too). It's quite annoying. I don't really see a difference from build 4 to 5, I might flash back to build 4, but what's the point, I'm anticipating that build 6 is coming sometime this weekend? I guess I'll bare with build 5 for the time being.


----------



## scndmdw

I'll PayPal anyone $100 who can fix MMS.


----------



## sid8911

serioously is there aa new page no onewill tell me?


----------



## KeithN

sid8911 said:


> serioously is there aa new page no onewill tell me?


Huh?

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## sid8911

KeithN said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500


like is there a new fourm for this rom


----------



## xjesterx

So other people on ICS from foreign countries have trouble with MMS as well. This is a problem I guess with how ICS uses the APN file and it needs to be fixed on an OS level. 
(I'm not an expert, just researching the issue, and stock ICS users are having issues as well).

So, I have edited the APN over and over, tried many different mods from other phones and os versions, and couldn't get anything to work because ICS seems to have a built in problem with how some carriers send mms and use data.

My solution is to go around it, for now. I hope someone else with more experience can look deeper into the OS or how to mod to make things work.

1. You can go online to verizon and send a picture. The interface is clunky at best.

2. Try text+ app. I got the text+ "gold" app which is the paid version (got it for free from Amazon tho), and it allows you to send pictures to anyone on your contact list. It doesn't use MMS exactly, it uses a twitpic sort of system where it sends a link to the picture. Its not true MMS, but it works pretty well. (The receiver does NOT need to have text+ to receive, but if they do use it, the message is free). This is really the best option I have found, since the other party does not need to have a special app. One note tho- text+ gives you a special number to do this, but the only inconvenience is letting your contacts know they need to add a number to your contact entry on their phone. Once they do it once, they will see it as a message from you. (I think you need the paid version to get that number, sorry).

3. Text+ brings up another idea, to use twitter. You can post a picture yourself and send the link to someone. I think they have to have twitter if you want it to be private, but its another option.

4. Trillian app - this lets you consolidate all instant messenger logins into one interface, so you can talk to aol, yahoo, google, whoever in one app. Not mms, but you it simplifies going the dedicated messenger route.

I really want "normal" MMS as well as others here, but so far the text+ gold app seems to be my best alternative. This is the closest to "real" MMS I have gotten. The only difference is my contacts receive a link to my picture instead of the picture itself. *shrug* I hope someone else is more experienced and can solve the issue.


----------



## nemeth2027

Fulaman said:


> I agree with this assessment, are you also experiencing issues with SMS/MMS client where you try and open it and it closes back on you (GoSMS is doing this too). It's quite annoying. I don't really see a difference from build 4 to 5, I might flash back to build 4, but what's the point, I'm anticipating that build 6 is coming sometime this weekend? I guess I'll bare with build 5 for the time being.


Yes, I seem to get a lot more phantom back buttons on this build. I have look at the github in a couple of days, but at that time there really were no new changes. What's making you think there will be a build 6 coming. Cause if that's the case I won't flash back to build 4 either.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fulaman

xjesterx said:


> 2. Try text+ app. I got the text+ "gold" app which is the paid version (got it for free from Amazon tho), and it allows you to send pictures to anyone on your contact list. It doesn't use MMS exactly, it uses a twitpic sort of system where it sends a link to the picture. Its not true MMS, but it works pretty well. (The receiver does NOT need to have text+ to receive, but if they do use it, the message is free). This is really the best option I have found, since the other party does not need to have a special app. One note tho- text+ gives you a special number to do this, but the only inconvenience is letting your contacts know they need to add a number to your contact entry on their phone. Once they do it once, they will see it as a message from you. (I think you need the paid version to get that number, sorry).


GoSMS does that for free.

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## Fulaman

nemeth2027 said:


> Yes, I seem to get a lot more phantom back buttons on this build. I have look at the github in a couple of days, but at that time there really were no new changes. What's making you think there will be a build 6 coming. Cause if that's the case I won't flash back to build 4 either.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


It seems to be a trend that we get a new build each week.

I know that jt has given the ROM privileges to someone else, but I hear that sbrissen is taking over ROM updates. It's just a guess that we are getting a build 6

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## wdustin1

Anybody know how to get the bln to stop I can't figure it out


----------



## erricccccc

wdustin1 said:


> Anybody know how to get the bln to stop I can't figure it out


settings>display>pulse notification light.


----------



## sageDieu

I wish people would stop trying to predict release dates for stuff. you have no idea whatsoever if there will be a new build this weekend. none of us do. the only people who know are sbrissen and his testers/friends/etc. and I don't know how he is with dealing with stupidity but generally the more people ask for or talk about updates, the longer it takes to get them. if he's anything like my friend who devs for the Droid x, he was done with build 6 a week ago and is just postponing it every time he sees someone asking for an ETA.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## sid8911

sageDieu said:


> I wish people would stop trying to predict release dates for stuff. you have no idea whatsoever if there will be a new build this weekend. none of us do. the only people who know are sbrissen and his testers/friends/etc. and I don't know how he is with dealing with stupidity but generally the more people ask for or talk about updates, the longer it takes to get them. if he's anything like my friend who devs for the Droid x, he was done with build 6 a week ago and is just postponing it every time he sees someone asking for an ETA.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


wat does eta stand for?


----------



## _josh__

sid8911 said:


> wat does eta stand for?


Estimated Time of Arrival

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nemeth2027

sageDieu said:


> I wish people would stop trying to predict release dates for stuff. you have no idea whatsoever if there will be a new build this weekend. none of us do. the only people who know are sbrissen and his testers/friends/etc. and I don't know how he is with dealing with stupidity but generally the more people ask for or talk about updates, the longer it takes to get them. if he's anything like my friend who devs for the Droid x, he was done with build 6 a week ago and is just postponing it every time he sees someone asking for an ETA.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


WOW! Bad day? Why don't have a public stoning while we are at it?

I'm all for less stupidity, but it's not like he asked for an eta or something. He even said he wasn't going to flash because he's guessing (probably more hoping







) that there will be an update.

It really wasn't even the main part of the discussion, which was talking about build 5 stability vs build 4.

Sorry, I usually don't say anything, but geese.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sypherz28

More importantly how whould we know an update is out? Will there be another thread? He cant likly change the OP of this one.


----------



## KeithN

You'll know. If you are too lazy to keep an eye out for it then I'm sure it will be mentioned in here.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## cueball19826

Fulaman said:


> Btw here's my battery life on build 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Alright where did you get the cool little Android guy for your battery?!


----------



## Azuma73

Fulaman said:


> GoSMS does that for free.


Yup GoSMS works great for me as well!!!


----------



## sypherz28

cueball19826 said:


> Alright where did you get the cool little Android guy for your battery?!


I second that question!


----------



## jbreakfield

cueball19826 said:


> I second that question!


Does anyone ever read anything? Check post #6 of the ICS ROM thread... this will lead you to what you seek...


----------



## cueball19826

jbreakfield said:


> Does anyone ever read anything? Check post #6 of the ICS ROM thread... this will lead you to what you seek...


Why thank you kind soul, you were very helpful.


----------



## Fulaman

cueball19826 said:


> I second that question!


It is baked_tator battery mod file. It should be somewhere here.

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## hottcakes

i thought it was someone else's mod:



Baked_Tator said:


> np...please give all credit to gunnermike for the accurate battery mod cause all i did was change the inages, and give all credit for the ROM to JT cause all i did was make mms work and get it to say US Cellular


its here.


----------



## bigjobber69

dont know if works on build 5, you should prob find that out before you flashy away


----------



## lukusb

HI All,

I have a few issues with Build 5, one of which has been an issue for my phone since build 3.

1) Proximity sensor does not work. Screen stays on during a call until it times out, then I have to press the power button to turn the screen back on.

2) The LED doesn't work for the camera or for flashlight apps.

I looked through a lot of posts on this thread, but it would take forever to read it all - sorry if these issues have already been addressed.

Any help woudl be awesome!


----------



## syborg

Have you tried the camera with the flash set to always on?

For a flashlight you should give Tiny Flashlight a try.

Proximity sensor is reported by some to be working, but my sensor doesn't work either.


----------



## Fulaman

It seems that whenever I use the car mount, and the phone goes into car mode, I can't hear any sound. Anyone else having this problem?

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## KeithN

My led is working for both the camera, and the tiny Flashlight app.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mtn_Scott1

Fulaman said:


> It seems that whenever I use the car mount, and the phone goes into car mode, I can't hear any sound. Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


it is routing the sound through USB.

Sent from my ICS SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fulaman

Mtn_Scott1 said:


> it is routing the sound through USB.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


Anyway to change it so it doesn't do that. It doesn't do that in MIUI.

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## xjesterx

Azuma73 said:


> Yup GoSMS works great for me as well!!!


I've tested this and GoSMS does the same thing as Text+ mentioned above, for free. Text+ has a nice feature that separates your SMS chat into its own tab, but free probably trumps that for most people. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 123sit

bigjobber69 said:


> dont know if works on build 5, you should prob find that out before you flashy away


It works

Sent from my Glitched CM9 Mesmerize


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

Can someone please make a zip for the kernel from JT's v5 build? Just so it's easier to come back to it from the Glitch kernel instead of needing to restore or reflash the whole ROM. Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## sarkozy

Just wipe cache and reflash. Don't wipe data.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

Periodically, after several days use, I get stuck in a boot loop with the samsung logo. Is this related to /datadata getting full? i have seen some posts that seem to indicate that. Also, I start to get the 'storage getting full' indicator in the notification bar as a pre-cursor.


----------



## Mtn_Scott1

Fulaman said:


> Anyway to change it so it doesn't do that. It doesn't do that in MIUI.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


not sure. Jt's other kernels used the sound director from the market. You might give that a try.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fulaman

Mtn_Scott1 said:


> not sure. Jt's other kernels used the sound director from the market. You might give that a try.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


Hmm can't seem to find "sound director" on the market my brother.

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## jerkules

Fulaman said:


> Hmm can't seem to find "sound director" on the market my brother.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


I think he's referring to this. Not sure it'll help though.


----------



## Fulaman

jerkules said:


> I think he's referring to this. Not sure it'll help though.


Thanks!


----------



## KeithN

Steve said:


> Periodically, after several days use, I get stuck in a boot loop with the samsung logo. Is this related to /datadata getting full? i have seen some posts that seem to indicate that. Also, I start to get the 'storage getting full' indicator in the notification bar as a pre-cursor.


Use a cache cleaner such as cache cleaner ng on a schedule and move apps to SD and it should clear up the storage issues.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fulaman

jerkules said:


> I think he's referring to this. Not sure it'll help though.


Darn, it's a great find but requires a compatible kernel/rom










Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## Mtn_Scott1

That would be it. Jts. Previous kernels (gb) all required the app. To dirrect sound to the dock. Ics has it built in for car dock but not desk dock. I Like it, but I see how it is problematic.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fulaman

Mtn_Scott1 said:


> That would be it. Jts. Previous kernels (gb) all required the app. To dirrect sound to the dock. Ics has it built in for car dock but not desk dock. I Like it, but I see how it is problematic.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


It has it built in? Why can't I get it to work?

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## Fulaman

If I use the Kernel that comes with the ROM instead of Glitch Kernel would I be able to reroute audio through the car dock?


----------



## 5i13r

What's the easiest way to remove the number from the battery icon in the notification bar? Currently running build 5.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## erricccccc

5i13r said:


> What's the easiest way to remove the number from the battery icon in the notification bar? Currently running build 5.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


i don't think there is a way....


----------



## erricccccc

Is there any word on a new build from sbrissen? NNNEWWWWW BUILLDDDDDDD PLLZZZ







)) me being annoying..


----------



## brainyasian

Since jt is gone from the android world for an unspecified amount of time, does it mean that ICS for fascinate is dead?


----------



## KeithN

brainyasian said:


> Since jt is gone from the android world for an unspecified amount of time, does it mean that ICS for fascinate is dead?


No one said he is gone, just that he is moving on from the fascinate. Sbrissen is taking over so no it isn't dead..

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 5i13r

Bummer.



erricccccc said:


> i don't think there is a way....


Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Golfman560

5i13r said:


> What's the easiest way to remove the number from the battery icon in the notification bar? Currently running build 5.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Just reflash the ROM and GApps, don't worry about wiping anything


----------



## 5i13r

I'm not following.


Golfman560 said:


> Just reflash the ROM and GApps, don't worry about wiping anything


Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## xjesterx

Fulaman said:


> If I use the Kernel that comes with the ROM instead of Glitch Kernel would I be able to reroute audio through the car dock?


I just took the car dock apart, and got rid of the plugin/passthrough part. Now I plug the usb charger and headset directly into the phone, works a lot better and no worry about working around the dock problems.


----------



## Fulaman

xjesterx said:


> I just took the car dock apart, and got rid of the plugin/passthrough part. Now I plug the usb charger and headset directly into the phone, works a lot better and no worry about working around the dock problems.


I guess that works better. I am not sure if I'll do that though lol.

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## gabe565

On build 5, when listening to music and the screen is off, does anyone else's track skip by pressing the volume up button? It should skip when held down, but not when just pressed.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## maxpower27

gabe565 said:


> On build 5, when listening to music and the screen is off, does anyone else's track skip by pressing the volume up button? It should skip when held down, but not when just pressed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I noticed that too. Kind of annoying.


----------



## Fulaman

gabe565 said:


> On build 5, when listening to music and the screen is off, does anyone else's track skip by pressing the volume up button? It should skip when held down, but not when just pressed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


You are talking about the CM9 music player correct? Mine does this too. It's a bit annoying

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## jhssal

xjesterx said:


> I just took the car dock apart, and got rid of the plugin/passthrough part. Now I plug the usb charger and headset directly into the phone, works a lot better and no worry about working around the dock problems.


Glad I'm not the only did the same thing....


----------



## Fulaman

jhssal said:


> Glad I'm not the only did the same thing....


Are you able to screw it back on?

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## VividDread

Anyone run samsung adrenaline shot on this ROM?

I'm not sure it should just be flashed via cwm; the script author said that it should work "without the lib and bin files the init.d files" .

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1236779&page=116

I'm not sure how to run the script without the lib and bin files...

My data seems laggy at times (both WI-FI and 3g) rom runs great.

THANKS in advance

Vivid~


----------



## martian

Does the proximity sensor work for anyone on Build 5? I've Odin'd so many times and tried installing so many different ways and nothing has worked.

I'd be very grateful if someone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## Defragger51

I really like this rom running ICS v5 with very no problems except the known issues, its reasonably fast its reasonably smooth and very stable, never been able to go a week on cm7 with out a reboot. Given all that the proximity issues is getting to be rather annoying after calls and the complete lack of being able to send an mms is the most annoying of all , I am to the point of going back to cm7 until I either get a new phone in a few weeks or they finally fix those 2 very annoying issues. Question is does anyone know why the change log on cm7 is been growing and growing since November but there has been No release of another nightly since November?


----------



## Fulaman

martian said:


> Does the proximity sensor work for anyone on Build 5? I've Odin'd so many times and tried installing so many different ways and nothing has worked.
> 
> I'd be very grateful if someone could point me in the right direction.


I think that the majority of us don't have a working proximity sensor. I don't think light sensors are working as well.

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## Wyman881

First problem I've had with this... my music won't show up on Google music or stock Music player. Or my images won't show up in gallery. Anyone else had this issue?

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## Azuma73

Wyman881 said:


> First problem I've had with this... my music won't show up on Google music or stock Music player. Or my images won't show up in gallery. Anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


That's freakin' bizarre???


----------



## VividDread

Wyman881 said:


> First problem I've had with this... my music won't show up on Google music or stock Music player. Or my images won't show up in gallery. Anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


I had this on mine, as well. It happened three times after flashing two different builds... it eventually fixed itself, a reboot fixed it the first time, running media scanner the next. I read some where in the 1000 of posts that this rom requires a specific class of SD card; but my impression is that was only for flashing from the SD card.... try a few reboots, also I would try to open a file explorer (root, astro or estrongs) to make sure the files are actually there, and readable by the system- you can also mount it to your computer. 
If a few reboots don't work, try wiping and reflashing. 
Do you get a memory card icon upon boot in the notification window? I did not the first few boots, and had problems with apps that access the SD card: G Music and Gallery. 
Try snapping a photo... and make sure you didn't move a .nomedia file to your music/pic library.


----------



## xcodybx

new fascinate user here. Loving this phone.
I'm on build 5 and can't seem to get wifi to work and I can't send media messages. Am I missing something?


----------



## Wyman881

VividDread said:


> I had this on mine, as well. It happened three times after flashing two different builds... it eventually fixed itself, a reboot fixed it the first time, running media scanner the next. I read some where in the 1000 of posts that this rom requires a specific class of SD card; but my impression is that was only for flashing from the SD card.... try a few reboots, also I would try to open a file explorer (root, astro or estrongs) to make sure the files are actually there, and readable by the system- you can also mount it to your computer.
> If a few reboots don't work, try wiping and reflashing.
> Do you get a memory card icon upon boot in the notification window? I did not the first few boots, and had problems with apps that access the SD card: G Music and Gallery.
> Try snapping a photo... and make sure you didn't move a .nomedia file to your music/pic library.


Yeahh a few reboots did it for me. I'm just using the card that came with the phone. Root Explorer says everything's there. Just thought it was odd.

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## mzrdisi

xcodybx said:


> new fascinate user here. Loving this phone.
> I'm on build 5 and can't seem to get wifi to work and I can't send media messages. Am I missing something?


MMS is a known issue. Receiving works fine, sending does not. You will have to find alternative methods to send MMS.

WiFi is wonky.


----------



## Brentless

Wyman881 said:


> Yeahh a few reboots did it for me. I'm just using the card that came with the phone. Root Explorer says everything's there. Just thought it was odd.
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


Try going to the gallery, music, google music apps in the settings, clear the cache, clear the data, and then most importantly, FORCE CLOSE each of the apps. Then everything should show up.


----------



## maxpower27

mzrdisi said:


> MMS is a known issue. Receiving works fine, sending does not. You will have to find alternative methods to send MMS.
> 
> WiFi is wonky.


I can't receive MMS either.


----------



## jt1134

lol my wife is using my fascinate now,running a build I did around the 12th or 13th and has been sending me mms daily.

And NO, there's nothing special about that build at all xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fourzero40

I'm on Build 5 and my phone recently started booting to the CWM Recovery, even after I continuously press on "reboot system now" in recovery. It doesn't boot up my phone, and doesn't even try. It's as if it's doing the 3 finger method by itself.

This started happening after I three fingered my phone after my phone decided not to wake up (I believe it is the sleep of death.)

I tried reinstalling build 5 via recovery but to no avail. What's wrong?

TL;DR My phone on build 5 had sleep of death, and now won't leave recovery mode.


----------



## dhilby09

jt1134 said:


> lol my wife is using my fascinate now,running a build I did around the 12th or 13th and has been sending me mms daily.
> 
> And NO, there's nothing special about that build at all xD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Would greatly appreciate it if you could share the build and steps that were done to install rom.


----------



## jt1134

Not in the position to share anything. Please don't ask kthx

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gabe565

Fulaman said:


> You are talking about the CM9 music player correct? Mine does this too. It's a bit annoying
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


No it isn't just the CM9 player! Any media player that accepts headphone controls does it.

Thanks guys, I'm glad it isn't just me. I hope Sbrissen fixes it in the next build because that's the only major problem I'm having with this rom now!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Wyman881

Brentless said:


> Try going to the gallery, music, google music apps in the settings, clear the cache, clear the data, and then most importantly, FORCE CLOSE each of the apps. Then everything should show up.


Hmm... didn't work :/

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## dablitzkrieg

jt1134 said:


> Not in the position to share anything. Please don't ask kthx
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 with all due respect, why even post that if you don't want people to ask how to make the mms work?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134

dablitzkrieg said:


> with all due respect, why even post that if you don't want people to ask how to make the mms work?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Because I thought it was funny

And I *did* state there was nothing special about the build. Its the same thing you guys are using derp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dablitzkrieg

jt1134 said:


> Because I thought it was funny
> 
> And I *did* state there was nothing special about the build. Its the same thing you guys are using derp
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 she must have the "magic" fascinate. Must be nice. The builds are awesome. Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dhilby09

jt1134 said:


> Not in the position to share anything. Please don't ask kthx
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What radio does the phone have?


----------



## Mr. Compromise

fourzero40 said:


> I'm on Build 5 and my phone recently started booting to the CWM Recovery, even after I continuously press on "reboot system now" in recovery. It doesn't boot up my phone, and doesn't even try. It's as if it's doing the 3 finger method by itself.
> 
> This started happening after I three fingered my phone after my phone decided not to wake up (I believe it is the sleep of death.)
> 
> I tried reinstalling build 5 via recovery but to no avail. What's wrong?
> 
> TL;DR My phone on build 5 had sleep of death, and now won't leave recovery mode.


That happened to me once. I just flashed build 2 then build 5 and it was fixed.


----------



## godofwar762

Any idea if a new release its being worked on Idc when it comes out just wondering if I shouldn't check everynight

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sageDieu

godofwar762 said:


> Any idea if a new release its being worked on Idc when it comes out just wondering if I shouldn't check everynight
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Eta = AQ^2

Where A = actual arrival time
Q = number of eta queries

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Schmarvin

Is sbrissen starting his own thread?


----------



## Brentless

Is there a definitive fix for the "low disk space" error?

All of the usual methods I find here (cache cleaner NG, format cache, davlik cache, as well as individually clearing cache or data from specific apps, etc) do not appear to have any effect.


----------



## KeithN

I just move every app can to SD, then run cache cleaner on a daily schedule. No issues here

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nemeth2027

Brentless said:


> Is there a definitive fix for the "low disk space" error?
> 
> All of the usual methods I find here (cache cleaner NG, format cache, davlik cache, as well as individually clearing cache or data from specific apps, etc) do not appear to have any effect.


There is a thread that talks about how to fix /datadata/ issues. I'm on my phone and having issues linking it.

Its. A couple of pages down. Fyi it will move your data to slower memory. I really haven't noticed a difference though. O yea, you need to know how to use adb.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## exzacklyright

xjesterx said:


> I just move every app can to SD, then run cache cleaner on a daily schedule. No issues here
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


This is what I do.


----------



## Brentless

Thanks, I'm noticing a pattern associated with a couple issues people are reporting.

Essentially, my phone runs fine for a few weeks, eventually I get the low storage error (i assume from datadata filling up), then after another week, my phone does a catestrophic failure. I get like 10 force closes in a row (phone, acore, etc), then when nothing works, I restart my phone and get an infinite loop on the ICS boot screen.

From there, my phone never boots again, and I have to get back to stock and start the process over again.

If I boot into CWM with 3 finger method, then every time I boot it will go directly to the CWM every time.

This is the third time it has happened to me, so I feel like the low storage/datadata issue is the root of the catestrophic failure.


----------



## Azuma73

DO NOT USE 3 finger on ICS, you will BL recovery!! Use only power>reboot/recovery option .....or battery pull!!


----------



## Brentless

Azuma73 said:


> DO NOT USE 3 finger on ICS, you will BL recovery!! Use only power>reboot/recovery option .....or battery pull!!


I know, but at that point, I'm stuck in an infinite boot loop, and no other way allows me into recovery


----------



## sypherz28

Schmarvin said:


> Is sbrissen starting his own thread?


its been asked several different ways so far. it seems to be the million dollar question. I would imagine so considering he cannot change the OP.


----------



## js1n3m

Brentless said:


> Is there a definitive fix for the "low disk space" error?
> 
> All of the usual methods I find here (cache cleaner NG, format cache, davlik cache, as well as individually clearing cache or data from specific apps, etc) do not appear to have any effect.


http://forum.cyanoge...data-partition/
This was mentioned several pages ago - didn't you catch it?

I've been using this method for a while now and it works fantastic. Essentially, it moves all the app-specific data from \datadata\ to \data\ and leaves the common (shared) system data on \datadata\. This way, everything remains fast since the most common used data is still in the fast memory partition.
Works like a charm, and I have over 80MB of free space. I strongly recommend running this script if you use a lot of apps because you _will_ eventually fall victim to the low storage space issue.


----------



## Azuma73

js1n3m said:


> I've been using this method for a while now and it works fantastic. Essentially, it moves all the app-specific data from \datadata\ to \data\ and leaves the common (shared) system data on \datadata\. This way, everything remains fast since the most common used data is still in the fast memory partition.
> Works like a charm, and I have over 80MB of free space. I strongly recommend running this script if you use a lot of apps because you _will_ eventually fall victim to the low storage space issue.


Is this recommended for Fascinate??


----------



## js1n3m

Azuma73 said:


> Is this recommended for Fascinate??


It doesn't matter which phone you have.


----------



## xcodybx

Could someone guide me on how to make my soft keys stay lit the same amount of time as the screen? Sometimes my screen will stay on and the lights will stay on....other times it's one or the other....... I think I've messed with it too much to be honest. Any advice would help. Thanks.


----------



## thisguy23

sageDieu said:


> Eta = AQ^2
> 
> Where A = actual arrival time
> Q = number of eta queries
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


So to be clear, this is still being developed? Idk about eta just that its not dead. I am very thankful for our dev community. This phone has a lot of power that needs to be used! Thanks for your reply.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## froalskiner

fourzero40 said:


> I know, but at that point, I'm stuck in an infinite boot loop, and no other way allows me into recovery


I had the same issue and tried flashing build 2, unmounting/remounting the /system directory and formatting /boot but the only way I was able to get back into ICS was to reflash CWM via Odin.


----------



## syborg

xcodybx said:


> Could someone guide me on how to make my soft keys stay lit the same amount of time as the screen? Sometimes my screen will stay on and the lights will stay on....other times it's one or the other....... I think I've messed with it too much to be honest. Any advice would help. Thanks.


System Settings - Device option - Backlight Timeout - Select the length of time that you want the button lights to remain on.


----------



## syborg

Schmarvin said:


> Is sbrissen starting his own thread?


My guess is that the next ICS release will appear here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/167-teamsbrissenmod-fascinate/

Never fear. I'm sure that someone will post a link from this thread and from JT's dev thread when there is a new release.


----------



## Fulaman

syborg said:


> My guess is that the next ICS release will appear here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/167-teamsbrissenmod-fascinate/
> 
> Never fear. I'm sure that someone will post a link from this thread and from JT's dev thread when there is a new release.


That would be cool. That said, for the gsm variants of the galaxy S, they're seems to be another type of ICS going around.

I think the team is team galaxy S or something...

Their latest build is RC3.1

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## Wyman881

Fulaman said:


> That would be cool. That said, for the gsm variants of the galaxy S, they're seems to be another type of ICS going around.
> 
> I think the team is team galaxy S or something...
> 
> Their latest build is RC3.1
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


I saw somethig about that on XDA.. I'm pretty sure it was for the captivate and vibrant.

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## sageDieu

thisguy23 said:


> So to be clear, this is still being developed? Idk about eta just that its not dead. I am very thankful for our dev community. This phone has a lot of power that needs to be used! Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


All I mean by that reply is this: the more people ask about a new build, or how sbrissen is going to do it, or if he'll have his own thread (duh) or when it will come or what the ETA is, the longer you're going to wait for it. be patient, discuss current issues, and when a new build comes out flash it and talk about it.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Fulaman

Wyman881 said:


> I saw somethig about that on XDA.. I'm pretty sure it was for the captivate and vibrant.
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


Yep, that's why I said it's for the gsm variants only. Also, everything seems to be working for them MMS, proximity sensors, etc.

Sent from my SCH-i500 running ICS CM9


----------



## AuroEdge

Isn't CM7 and ICS based in large part on those ROMs already?


----------



## gabe565

Does anyone know why my soft keys just went out?? I'm using button savior so my phone is usable...but they don't work at all, even in recovery! Crap...I'm scared its the hardware, but I haven't changed anything for a few days

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigjobber69

gabe565 said:


> Does anyone know why my soft keys just went out?? I'm using button savior so my phone is usable...but they don't work at all, even in recovery! Crap...I'm scared its the hardware, but I haven't changed anything for a few days
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


odinville and you should be fine, at least in theory


----------



## gabe565

bigjobber69 said:


> odinville and you should be fine, at least in theory


Thanks, I'll try it after school. So far a data wipe and a battery pull for 15 mins hasn't helped.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Nicklag

I'm not able to see my music in my music app...but I can see it in my files...do I need it in a certain folder for it to work?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## whogivsachit

Nicklag said:


> I'm not able to see my music in my music app...but I can see it in my files...do I need it in a certain folder for it to work?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


same here, my music, pictures and videos all won't show up in the apps, the only way they show up is accessing them through the file manager. Spotify grabs them but Google music and the default player won't...


----------



## hank3fan

whogivsachit said:


> same here, my music, pictures and videos all won't show up in the apps, the only way they show up is accessing them through the file manager. Spotify grabs them but Google music and the default player won't...


 try ttpod from the market

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mynymyl

I had a problem with builds 1 and 2 not pulling my music files with Google music or the stock music app. That made me bail for a minute to something stable. Since builds 3 and 4 were released I gave this another shot and didn't have any issues with the music files after that or I thought I didn't. They would show in both apps mentioned before right after install and maybe a week later I couldn't see them anymore. Power Amp settled it after all and I'm uninstalling the stock music player now.


----------



## gabe565

bigjobber69 said:


> odinville and you should be fine, at least in theory


Nope, odining back to stock didn't help at all. I guess I'll go up to the store tomorrow!


----------



## sageDieu

gabe565 said:


> Nope, odining back to stock didn't help at all. I guess I'll go up to the store tomorrow!


 Make sure obviously to Odin to unrooted stock froyo or whatever, or they won't replace or repair it.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## sheradrax

So when I listen to music and hit my volume up button it skips songs. If I push down some times it turns it down but some times it skips back. I have done a full Odin restore already. Any ideas?

brought to you by one twisted ICS Fassy.


----------



## gabe565

sageDieu said:


> So when I listen to music and hit my volume up button it skips songs. If I push down some times it turns it down but some times it skips back. I have done a full Odin restore already. Any ideas?
> 
> brought to you by one twisted ICS Fassy.


A few pages back I asked about this. Its a build 5 bug. If you can live with build 4, then you won't have problems!


----------



## jgross082_

Can someone with a Verizon Fascinate please try something and report back if your mms works?

Download an app called "Set DNS" from the market, when you open it choose "custom" from the pull down menu, and set the following DNS1: 66.174.92.213 and DNS2: 66.174.92.214 then hit "apply"

This idea is from JT's post in the development thread, however after following his instructions I was not successful, however this did work for me. Only once did I have to send a 2nd picture to force the 1st to send, and I have sent about 30 so far in testing.


----------



## sheradrax

gabe565 said:


> A few pages back I asked about this. Its a build 5 bug. If you can live with build 4, then you won't have problems!


Awesome. I don't see how I missed that. Thanks for the info.

brought to you by one twisted ICS Fassy.


----------



## jbr05ki

jgross082_ said:


> Can someone with a Verizon Fascinate please try something and report back if your mms works?
> 
> Download an app called "Set DNS" from the market, when you open it choose "custom" from the pull down menu, and set the following DNS1: 66.174.92.213 and DNS2: 66.174.92.214 then hit "apply"
> 
> This idea is from JT's post in the development thread, however after following his instructions I was not successful, however this did work for me. Only once did I have to send a 2nd picture to force the 1st to send, and I have sent about 30 so far in testing.


This works! Thanks for the suggestion!

If you're on Wifi, you gotta turn it off, get on 3g, then reboot for MMS to work.


----------



## Fulaman

jbr05ki said:


> This works! Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> If you're on Wifi, you gotta turn it off, get on 3g, then reboot for MMS to work.


Yeah it works for me too on my fascinate. Being on 3G has always been the only way MMS works for fascinate users on MTD roms

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbr05ki

Fulaman said:


> Yeah it works for me too on my fascinate. Being on 3G has always been the only way MMS works for fascinate users on MTD roms
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Once you turn the Wifi though you gotta turn it off then restart. Only thing that sucks about it. It feels so good to have MMS back though freal!


----------



## jt1134

sheradrax said:


> So when I listen to music and hit my volume up button it skips songs. If I push down some times it turns it down but some times it skips back. I have done a full Odin restore already. Any ideas?
> 
> brought to you by one twisted ICS Fassy.


Volume button music control. Cm feature. Only happens when you *hold* the buttons and the screen is off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bigjobber69

gabe565 said:


> Nope, odining back to stock didn't help at all. I guess I'll go up to the store tomorrow!


did you make sure to use the pit fie? Atlas_v2.2 PIT: http://goo.gl/Hktky and make sure that repartition is checked as well.


----------



## sheradrax

So why doesn't the stock gallery acknowledge .nomedia but my other apps. Any ideas on how to fix this?

Edit: cleared data on my gallery then did a dalvic and cache wipe in recovery and its all good.

brought to you by one twisted ICS Fassy.


----------



## drose6102

jgross082_ said:


> Can someone with a Verizon Fascinate please try something and report back if your mms works?
> 
> Download an app called "Set DNS" from the market, when you open it choose "custom" from the pull down menu, and set the following DNS1: 66.174.92.213 and DNS2: 66.174.92.214 then hit "apply"
> 
> This idea is from JT's post in the development thread, however after following his instructions I was not successful, however this did work for me. Only once did I have to send a 2nd picture to force the 1st to send, and I have sent about 30 so far in testing.


Works like a charm. Thank you sir. Why doesn't tapatalk have a thanks option?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine.hale

jgross082_ said:


> Can someone with a Verizon Fascinate please try something and report back if your mms works?
> 
> Download an app called "Set DNS" from the market, when you open it choose "custom" from the pull down menu, and set the following DNS1: 66.174.92.213 and DNS2: 66.174.92.214 then hit "apply"
> 
> This idea is from JT's post in the development thread, however after following his instructions I was not successful, however this did work for me. Only once did I have to send a 2nd picture to force the 1st to send, and I have sent about 30 so far in testing.


Hah! Sure enough, it works.


----------



## Not_So_There

jgross082_ said:


> Can someone with a Verizon Fascinate please try something and report back if your mms works?
> 
> Download an app called "Set DNS" from the market, when you open it choose "custom" from the pull down menu, and set the following DNS1: 66.174.92.213 and DNS2: 66.174.92.214 then hit "apply"
> 
> This idea is from JT's post in the development thread, however after following his instructions I was not successful, however this did work for me. Only once did I have to send a 2nd picture to force the 1st to send, and I have sent about 30 so far in testing.


I tried this on my fascinate ICS build 5 and it does not work. I made sure wifi was off and rebooted.

edit: this works but only with the orginal mms.apk from JT's build. I had been using a inverted version, it and any other inverted versions I have tried does not work to send mms.

edit 2: it does work with b-boys blacked out version that is in the Fascinate Themes forum. Just not other ones I had been using that came from other phones.


----------



## drose6102

It is working on build 4

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azuma73

OOPS, My bad!!


----------



## Azuma73

J-C.V said:


> edit 2: it does work with b-boys blacked out version that is in the Fascinate Themes forum. Just not other ones I had been using that came from other phones.


Can you shoot me the link to that action pore fAvor??
Much-a$$ grassy-a$$!!

**NEVERMIND**


----------



## nemeth2027

SetDNS works for me but I need to change the DNS back to Google DNS or something else for any other data to work when I'm on wifi. When on 3g or 1x I can level the DNS on custom.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dzdroid

Re: SetDNS for MMS on VZW Fascy using DNS1: 66.174.92.213 and DNS2: 66.174.92.214 - same results as others noted. So in SetDNS I use the Google str8's for DNS 1 and the 66.174.92.214 (Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-66-174-0-0-1, OrgName: Cellco Partnership DBA Verizon Wireless) for DNS 2. Works nice, SetDNS settings stick after reboot, WiFi & 3G "sync" (turn blue) w/ Google services AND just turn off WiFi to MMS (I use Go SMS Pro). This is now clearly the best ROM I've had.

Thank you JT, RootzWiki and and Co.


----------



## jbr05ki

dzdroid said:


> Re: SetDNS for MMS on VZW Fascy using DNS1: 66.174.92.213 and DNS2: 66.174.92.214 - same results as others noted. So in SetDNS I use the Google str8's for DNS 1 and the 66.174.92.214 (Ref: http://whois.arin.ne...ET-66-174-0-0-1, OrgName: Cellco Partnership DBA Verizon Wireless) for DNS 2. Works nice, SetDNS settings stick after reboot, WiFi & 3G "sync" (turn blue) w/ Google services AND just turn off WiFi to MMS (I use Go SMS Pro). This is now clearly the best ROM I've had.
> 
> Thank you JT, RootzWiki and and Co.


Heck yeah. Works good! Thanks


----------



## dssheeley1

Neep Help!

Have VW Fascinate...rooted with cm7, downloaded and flashed build5, (not sure if I should have done this in sequence), now stuck in boot splash. Three finger recovery, no-go. USB doesn't recognize device, so can't use ODIN. I've searched for Nexus drivers. They don't seem to work/install right. Am I missing something or doing something wrong here? Someone please help due to this being my only phone =[


----------



## KeithN

Follow instructions on Odin and go back to stock. There should be a thread on it around here. Do not go from cm7 to ics/cm9. Odin to stock first or you may have issues. Make sure you go into download to try Odin.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## syborg

My battery is being ate up by 'Android System" - see attached screen shots.

I'm running Build 5 and Glitch V14 preview 4.

Before Build 5 it always seemed like "Screen" used most of the battery. Why is "Android System" such a hog in this build...or is it just me?

Besides retrograding to a prior build, does anyone have any ideas what I could do to improve battery performance?

Thanks.


----------



## sageDieu

that's a known issue with ICS and GB, happens to just about every Samsung phone. it isn't that "Android System" is actually eating your battery, just that a lot of smaller things are just kinda grouped into that so it comes out on top when it's actually a bunch of services and things that each only take small amounts of battery.

Anyways, if you're getting 13 hours of usage then that is really good compared to most people.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## mzrdisi

syborg said:


> My battery is being ate up by 'Android System" - see attached screen shots.
> 
> I'm running Build 5 and Glitch V14 preview 4.
> 
> Before Build 5 it always seemed like "Screen" used most of the battery. Why is "Android System" such a hog in this build...or is it just me?
> 
> Besides retrograding to a prior build, does anyone have any ideas what I could do to improve battery performance?
> 
> Thanks.


It's a glitch. I believe that it's not reporting correctly. My battery life has been fine, just the same as any other ROM build I've used. Whether it was AOSP or TW.


----------



## dzdroid

dssheeley1 said:


> Follow instructions on Odin and go back to stock. There should be a thread on it around here. Do not go from cm7 to ics/cm9. Odin to stock first or you may have issues. Make sure you go into download to try Odin.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Yup, return to stock, battery out if need be for Odin, use only MoBo (backside) USB ports. There's instructions, I know how it is when your Daily Driver gets borked.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1124391


----------



## Fulaman

nemeth2027 said:


> SetDNS works for me but I need to change the DNS back to Google DNS or something else for any other data to work when I'm on wifi. When on 3g or 1x I can level the DNS on custom.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


That's the case for me too


----------



## dssheeley1

dzdroid said:


> Yup, return to stock, battery out if need be for Odin, use only MoBo (backside) USB ports. There's instructions, I know how it is when your Daily Driver gets borked.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1124391


no matter which port i plug samsung cord into i keep getting usb device not recognized in a constant loop if left hooked in.but i can get download screen on phone. could it be drivers still?


----------



## dssheeley1

dssheeley1 said:


> no matter which port i plug samsung cord into i keep getting usb device not recognized in a constant loop if left hooked in.but i can get download screen on phone. could it be drivers still?


would anyone happen to have a "dummies" guide on installing drivers and link or direction for them. maybe i did something wrong and drivers aren't correct. :[


----------



## sarkozy

dssheeley1 said:


> no matter which port i plug samsung cord into i keep getting usb device not recognized in a constant loop if left hooked in.but i can get download screen on phone. could it be drivers still?


The driver installation is self explanatory. If you're holding Vol - and inserting the USB cable with the battery out and Windows does that, 9 times out of 10 you need a new cable. The phone itself is physically fine.


----------



## sypherz28

with a standard battery on build 4 I have a screeny of going 2 days without charge. other times after a reboot it will last up to 20 hours max. its like a yoyo.

and last night i didnt even make 12 hours.


----------



## Deofol

> Follow instructions on Odin and go back to stock. There should be a thread on it around here. Do not go from cm7 to ics/cm9. Odin to stock first or you may have issues. Make sure you go into download to try Odin.


I should have a new fascinate in a few days, is it still necessary to flash build 1 first, then build 5, or can one just go straight from stock to build 5?


----------



## ReidandKat

Deofol said:


> I should have a new fascinate in a few days, is it still necessary to flash build 1 first, then build 5, or can one just go straight from stock to build 5?


It is recommended to flash build 2 first


----------



## justinb86qc

My battery is draining super fast on build 5, like others have pointed out before - it seems to be Android OS and Android system who are the battery hogs!


----------



## mwebs13

I am using the 1800 mAh battery... I have found that the first time I flash a new ROM Build 5 for instance, I get about 12-13 hours on the battery. Then I charge to 100% uninterrupted and I get anywhere from 30 to 34 hours on a charge. Every once in a while I will get 48 hours worth.

Once I forgot my phone at home for a long weekend and it read 3+ days just sitting there unused.. It was really weird. Suffice to say I usually get on avg about 32 hours per charge.


----------



## sypherz28

Word of advise to everyone.. You dont NEED to have your data on all the time. The data coverage is a huge battery hog.


----------



## gabe565

bigjobber69 said:


> did you make sure to use the pit fie? Atlas_v2.2 PIT: http://goo.gl/Hktky and make sure that repartition is checked as well.


Yeah I always use the pit file when I go back to touchwiz. 
Is there a repartition log somewhere?
I'm getting a new fascinate in the mail anyways so it doesn't matter.
Thanks!


----------



## exzacklyright

sypherz28 said:


> Word of advise to everyone.. You dont NEED to have your data on all the time. The data coverage is a huge battery hog.


no it isn't. I could have 20hour battery life with data on. It all depends how much your display is on. stock battery about 2.5 hours of display. epic 4g battery about 3 hours of display.


----------



## sageDieu

yes about data, I get maybe 13 hours out of my 1800mAh battery on build 5 which is really good considering what I do. 5-6 hours of google music nonstop, 4 on wifi and 2 on data. sometimes more. I never turn off wifi or data for any reason. I'm sure if I cut down on my browsing and music streaming, and turned off data and stuff, actually tried, then I could get it to last much longer. 12 or so hours is all I need between leaving in the morning and getting home at night, and if I'm out late I carry a fully charged 1800mAh battery in my pocket so whatever.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Syndacate

I know everybody hates ETAs...and I'm typically not one to ask for them, and it may have been answered in the previous 165 pages but TLTR







.

J/w - is this going to have a nightly auto-build set up for it anytime soon?


----------



## sageDieu

Syndacate said:


> I know everybody hates ETAs...and I'm typically not one to ask for them, and it may have been answered in the previous 165 pages but TLTR .
> 
> J/w - is this going to have a nightly auto-build set up for it anytime soon?


lol no. right now things are transitioning from jt to sbrissen since jt has moved on to another phone. sbrissen hasn't released or said much of anything. and in the couple of months that the rom has even existed it has been updated all of 8 or so times. I doubt that an update schedule like that will turn into having nightlies anytime in the near future, if ever.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Fulaman

Syndacate said:


> I know everybody hates ETAs...and I'm typically not one to ask for them, and it may have been answered in the previous 165 pages but TLTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> J/w - is this going to have a nightly auto-build set up for it anytime soon?


Dude, we are still in beta and not all the issues have been addressed. It's not officially CM9 yet, let all the issues in Beta be fixed before we ask that question.


----------



## Fulaman

sageDieu said:


> lol no. right now things are transitioning from jt to sbrissen since jt has moved on to another phone. sbrissen hasn't released or said much of anything. and in the couple of months that the rom has even existed it has been updated all of 8 or so times. I doubt that an update schedule like that will turn into having nightlies anytime in the near future, if ever.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


Agreed


----------



## syborg

sypherz28 said:


> Word of advise to everyone.. You dont NEED to have your data on all the time. The data coverage is a huge battery hog.


That's true, and due to poor coverage, I usually turn off data while at work. The main exception, besides forgetting to turn data off, is when streaming music with Pandora, but I am usually running from AC while playing music.


----------



## dzdroid

All: pls stop re-posting stuff covered here, where it belongs, to the Dev. thread where it's worse than useless without the required logcat? The disrespect shown towards the Dev's we all rely on is unreal, srs


----------



## sageDieu

dzdroid said:


> All: pls stop re-posting stuff covered here, where it belongs, to the Dev. thread where it's worse than useless without the required logcat? The disrespect shown towards the Dev's we all rely on is unreal, srs


except the dev thread doesn't even matter since that dev is gone. sbrissen will be creating his own thread when he releases his version. till then both the discussion thread and dev thread are the same thing pretty much except for the useless rules in the dev thread

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## 123sit

Sbrissen did tweet the other day that much hasn't changed for the aries based fascinate but he was working on sensors and mms. For glitch users I did mention the fact that we need updated code to run newer kernels. If this was already mentioned please disregard and enjoy the rest of your show.

Sent from my Glitched CM9 Mesmerize


----------



## Fulaman

123sit said:


> Sbrissen did tweet the other day that much hasn't changed for the aries based fascinate but he was working on sensors and mms. For glitch users I did mention the fact that we need updated code to run newer kernels. If this was already mentioned please disregard and enjoy the rest of your show.
> 
> Sent from my Glitched CM9 Mesmerize


Well we have the MMS situation squared which is good. I guess the only thing that remains are Sensors (both light and proximity). Also build 4 is snappier than build 5.


----------



## Syndacate

sageDieu said:


> Dude, we are still in beta and not all the issues have been addressed. It's not officially CM9 yet, let all the issues in Beta be fixed before we ask that question.


I know...doesn't mean there can't be a nightly beta for those willing to try :-D.

I mean shit, CM7 had issues with the regular builds as well as the nightlies.


----------



## dzdroid

sageDieu said:


> except the dev thread doesn't even matter since that dev is gone. sbrissen will be creating his own thread when he releases his version. till then both the discussion thread and dev thread are the same thing pretty much except for the useless rules in the dev thread
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


i say it does matter: dev thread is meant for dev's & has been handed from 1 great (JT) back to another (SB). Sure SB will start a new one when ready. No reason to trash the last base. rly, desecrating sacred ground IMHO.


----------



## cueball19826

Something I found out the other day: I put my phone in airplane mode but then decided I wanted to turn on my wifi. Well when I did this it rebooted my phone but upon reboot my wifi was on and my phone was stil in airplane mode. Something strange but nothing terrible.


----------



## jbr05ki

For the sensor issues we can use Build 2 BUT we lose the Camera from build 4 and 5 which is WAY better. I tried trasferring the Camera.apk from build 5 to 2 but it don't work.


----------



## amathophobia

jbr05ki said:


> For the sensor issues we can use Build 2 BUT we lose the Camera from build 4 and 5 which is WAY better. I tried trasferring the Camera.apk from build 5 to 2 but it don't work.


Fixes to the camera in build 5 were most likely done in the framework. Therefore pushing camera.apk to build 2 most likely won't get you anywhere.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt1134

amathophobia said:


> Fixes to the camera in build 5 were most likely done in the framework. Therefore pushing camera.apk to build 2 most likely won't get you anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Camera fixes and sensor bugs are in the kernel. I'm going to try and put together a fixed build when I get back home sometime next week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## saps

jt1134 said:


> Camera fixes and sensor bugs are in the kernel. I'm going to try and put together a fixed build when I get back home sometime next week.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nice to see Professor Emeritus still puttin in work


----------



## AuroEdge

The DNS values JT suggested work for MMS on my phone, but not while on WiFi. What I don't understand is why both addresses are different than in EH03?


----------



## KeithN

I've have almost always had issues with mms over wifi, so I'm not too surprised.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## whogivsachit

I'm having a problem I keep getting the error android.process.media has stopped unexpectedly. Any tips?


----------



## sheradrax

Has any one tried the glitch v14 rc5? I get stuck in a boot loop. I have the kernel updater and I have all the setting right. Any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manic020

on build 5 when i plug my phone into the computer, it doesnt give me the option to connect it as a mass storage device. the phone just sits there like it is plugged into a wall charger. is this supposed to happen?


----------



## Tkun

I've noticed that build 6 is about 35MB larger than the previous ones, I wonder why there's such a significant increase.


----------



## caseyclysm

Manic020 said:


> on build 5 when i plug my phone into the computer, it doesnt give me the option to connect it as a mass storage device. the phone just sits there like it is plugged into a wall charger. is this supposed to happen?


USB driver is listed in the OP, 'The build currently uses Galaxy Nexus driver due to the MTP support. Please download the driver here:http://www.multiupload.com/BUCFT8M42N. In mass storage mode (or recovery), the Nexus S driver should be used.'


----------



## Azuma73

So, I suppose it's time to start discussing Build 6!?!?!


----------



## 123sit

Azuma73 said:


> So, I suppose it's time to start discussing Build 6!?!?!


Flashing Build 6 Mesmerize version by Tator now...

EDIT: 
Wiped dalvik and flash from build 5 to build 6 was successful. GLITCH PREVIEW 5 STILL CAUSES BOOTLOOPS SO DO NOT FLASH. Took one for the team guys, lol.


----------



## Azuma73

Well, I wiped cache/dalvik, flashed build 6 over 5, seemed okay. Then tried to use phone to test sensors and wut-not, and everytime, I get blank-screen and reboot? Call goes through, then reboots? 
Think I'll try wiping big 3?
Just doesn't seem right?


----------



## mzrdisi

Flashed new build and noticed MMS worked for me. Sent and Receive. Will be playing with it tonight. Almost bought me a rezound....


----------



## maxpower27

So... I guess I'll be the idiot who asks where everyone is getting build 6 from. I've searched and searched with no luck, and i haven't found a download link within this thread. Can someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## exzacklyright

maxpower27 said:


> So... I guess I'll be the idiot who asks where everyone is getting build 6 from. I've searched and searched with no luck, and i haven't found a download link within this thread. Can someone please point me in the right direction?


http://rootzwiki.com...e-build-6-0128/

This is just a discussion thread.


----------



## Brentless

maxpower27 said:


> So... I guess I'll be the idiot who asks where everyone is getting build 6 from. I've searched and searched with no luck, and i haven't found a download link within this thread. Can someone please point me in the right direction?


hehehe......

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16630-romicsiml74k-teamhacksungs-ics-port-for-fascinate-build-6-0128/


----------



## maxpower27

exzacklyright said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...e-build-6-0128/
> 
> This is just a discussion thread.


Thanks a bunch. I had also searched throughout RootzWiki in general as well as this thread specifically with no luck. Thanks again


----------



## bawoo

I know to wipe cache/dalvik, but when going from Build 5 to 6, is there a need to flash gapps 7.1 if I did it already in Build 5?


----------



## hank3fan

bawoo said:


> I know to wipe cache/dalvik, but when going from Build 5 to 6, is there a need to flash gapps 7.1 if I did it already in Build 5?


 more than likely yes

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpower27

bawoo said:


> I know to wipe cache/dalvik, but when going from Build 5 to 6, is there a need to flash gapps 7.1 if I did it already in Build 5?


I've always had to do it that way.


----------



## bawoo

What's the purpose in flashing it again? Just curious...I guess my general question for any veterans is what is the exact function of the gapps 7.1 package? Does it just install like permissions for the Google Applications (mail, maps, etc..) or is it part of a much deeper inner working of the software/firmware?


----------



## mezster

bawoo said:


> What's the purpose in flashing it again? Just curious...I guess my general question for any veterans is what is the exact function of the gapps 7.1 package? Does it just install like permissions for the Google Applications (mail, maps, etc..) or is it part of a much deeper inner working of the software/firmware?


Google doesn't allow their software to be bundled in custom roms, so the developers offer it as a separate package so as not to be sued. So everytime you flash a rom you have to reflash GApps if you want access to market, maps, and the like.


----------



## maxpower27

Really loving build 6. All of the little remaining issues I've had with this ROM are basically gone (including the annoying battery percentage). Awesome job, dev!


----------



## 5i13r

Right but I think what they are getting at is if you only wipe cache/dalvic when upgrading from build 5 to build 6 and not wiping data why does Gapps need to be reflashed?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 5i13r

Just updated to Build 6 from Build 5 After wiping cache/dalvic and without re-flashing Gapps 7.1. All my previous Google Apps are still here.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Tkun

5i13r said:


> Just updated to Build 6 from Build 5 After wiping cache/dalvic and without re-flashing Gapps 7.1. All my previous Google Apps are still here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Google Apps must be a part of the rom already. That would explain the 35MB increase in size compared to previous roms.


----------



## Fulaman

Tkun said:


> Google Apps must be a part of the rom already. That would explain the 35MB increase in size compared to previous roms.


Indeed it was, when I flashed it from build 2, gapps was already integrated. I odined back to stock, then went to build 2, then to build 6, and build 6 had all the gapps.


----------



## Fulaman

How is everyone's MMS? I'm not using SetDNS, and my MMS is 50/50 works sometimes, sometimes does not work.


----------



## 5i13r

So wiping the cache/dalvic the. Updating from 5 to 6 is the right thing to do? No need to start with a clear data right?



Tkun said:


> Google Apps must be a part of the rom already. That would explain the 35MB increase in size compared to previous roms.


Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jobewan

I used rom mgr, checked to clear both and the upgrade went flawless (for the 3rd in line upgrade w/o 0din or 3 finger). I was a bit reluctant about doing it in line this time seeing as i was running the glitch kernel, but not so much as a single hiccup. I should note that I did have to flash gapps after the upgrade. Also my mms worked until I turned on wifi. Now even after reboot, mms will not work (however I've yet to really "fiddle" with it).

Bravo on another ICS Hacksung

Sent from my ICS SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## whogivsachit

Tried to upgrade from five to six and after getting stuck in a boot loop I reverted back to stock and put build two on it and then booted six and now it's great. All of my previous problems are fixed. My mms works on 3g. Sensors up too. Great job!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## HardcorePooka

Just started using it. Working great so far. Mirror posted in the ROM thread. Haven't tried MMS yet, but I'll do that later today.


----------



## badenglishihave

First off thanks to SB for maintaining this build, nj on 6.

Question though: can you revert to the numbered battery icon that was in build 5? I could mess with the icon myself but that sounds like work 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## HardcorePooka

badenglishihave said:


> First off thanks to SB for maintaining this build, nj on 6.
> 
> Question though: can you revert to the numbered battery icon that was in build 5? I could mess with the icon myself but that sounds like work
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I'm sure the mod will be available shortly to fix that. Rom only came out yesterday.


----------



## Azuma73

badenglishihave said:


> First off thanks to SB for maintaining this build, nj on 6.
> 
> Question though: can you revert to the numbered battery icon that was in build 5? I could mess with the icon myself but that sounds like work


Mad kudos to SB from here as well!!!
Yeah, Gunnermike said he'd have it up for build 6 real soon! I like it too! Thanks GM!

Glitch V14 beta 2 should also be up sometime today, Gotta have me some Glitchified action!!


----------



## 5i13r

I'm getting a "select input method" keyboard notification every time I touch a text field. It appears on the top toolbar. Anyone else?


----------



## xcodybx

I got a bootloop as well.
back to stock I go. Unless there's some other way to do this.........


----------



## HardcorePooka

5i13r said:


> I'm getting a "select input method" keyboard notification every time I touch a text field. It appears on the top toolbar. Anyone else?


I've had this on every ICS build so far. Doesn't affect anything.


----------



## 5i13r

I don't have it on 5, I just flashed it. I think it is due to the Japanese and other Non English keyboards added to the build. I don't have these on 5.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fulaman

5i13r said:


> I'm getting a "select input method" keyboard notification every time I touch a text field. It appears on the top toolbar. Anyone else?


This is the new way of selecting the type of keyboard you want in Android 4.0, In Android 2.X you had to longpress the screen for 2 secs and select input method.


----------



## 5i13r

Understood, however it shouldn't notify me of which language keyboard I want to select each time when I have already selected one. This happens when typing email, typing in URLs etc.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Fulaman

5i13r said:


> Understood, however it shouldn't notify me of which language keyboard I want to select each time when I have already selected one. This happens when typing email, typing in URLs etc.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I agree, it's just going to be something we will have to ignore. Because as of now, that's the only way to change keyboard.


----------



## AuroEdge

Do you still need to use the gapps fixer on Build 6 to enable the calendar sync?

EDIT: Nope. Not sure what build or gapps this happened on but the OP for the ROM has instructions about it. Probably did nothing but when I installed build 6 and gapps I also cleared the cache and dalvik before rebooting. From the thread:

*My calendar sync isn't working!*
Install the latest build and gapps and wipe your data.


----------



## Azuma73

AuroEdge said:


> Do you still need to use the gapps fixer on Build 6 to enable the calendar sync?


I was literally just gonna ask the same thing? I never had issues with calender before, but it's my planner and all my appts. are gone??
..........Thanks!!

****Gapps Fixer worked!!!****


----------



## fixgalaxys

Fulaman said:


> I agree, it's just going to be something we will have to ignore. Because as of now, that's the only way to change keyboard.


To expand on what 5i13r said...JT stopped including them around build 2. Sbrissen always included them in pool party so get used to deleting the other two keyboards from the zip before you flash if you don't use them. Look for Openwnn.apk and PinyinIME.apk in /system/app.

On a side note is anyone having issues with adb? I can't push a file to /system/app...permission denied. Mounting as rw either from root explorer or through adb doesn't fix it.


----------



## jt1134

fixgalaxys said:


> To expand on what 5i13r said...JT stopped including them around build 2. Sbrissen always included them in pool party so get used to deleting the other two keyboards from the zip before you flash if you don't use them. Look for Openwnn.apk and PinyinIME.apk in /system/app.
> 
> On a side note is anyone having issues with adb? I can't push a file to /system/app...permission denied. Mounting as rw either from root explorer or through adb doesn't fix it.


adb remount

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Wyman881

fixgalaxys said:


> To expand on what 5i13r said...JT stopped including them around build 2. Sbrissen always included them in pool party so get used to deleting the other two keyboards from the zip before you flash if you don't use them. Look for Openwnn.apk and PinyinIME.apk in /system/app.
> 
> On a side note is anyone having issues with adb? I can't push a file to /system/app...permission denied. Mounting as rw either from root explorer or through adb doesn't fix it.


So you can delete those apks from the zip then reflash and that pop up won't be there?

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## syborg

Wyman881 said:


> So you can delete those apks from the zip then reflash and that pop up won't be there?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


If you already installed Build 6 just go to /system/app and delete the files using your favorite file manager.


----------



## sageDieu

is anyone else missing the gallery in build 6?

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## whogivsachit

I was missing it but I got it to work with a backup from titanium backup.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dablitzkrieg

sageDieu said:


> is anyone else missing the gallery in build 6?
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


 yea I am. Would like it back

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nm3210

5i13r said:


> I'm getting a "select input method" keyboard notification every time I touch a text field. It appears on the top toolbar. Anyone else?


Just remove the unwanted keyboards with TB (or just from /system/app/ from your phone like other people have said). The guilty parties are OpenWnn (Japanese IME) and 谷歌拼音输入法 (Pinyin IME) - uninstall these two to be left with JUST the built-in android keyboard and thankfully no annoying notification anymore. If you have yet to drop the ROM on your phone, you could just remove PinyinIME.apk and OpenWnn.apk from the system/app/ folder (and FaceLock.apk if you're in there anyway).

And to comment on some of these other recent comments, I am NOT missing my gallery. I did a full wipe back to stock GB, and did a clean install of just Build 6. It includes Gapps already, so I didn't even need to flash it at all. Everything is working GREAT so far.


----------



## mzrdisi

Anyone have issues with Wifi appearing to stay connect, but if you leave your phone idle for a minute, the connection goes bad? It looks like it's trying to do something, but refuses. Maybe I need a new router?


----------



## whogivsachit

mzrdisi said:


> Anyone have issues with Wifi appearing to stay connect, but if you leave your phone idle for a minute, the connection goes bad? It looks like it's trying to do something, but refuses. Maybe I need a new router?


Yeah I have that problem occasionally. I notice it most while on the browser, I'll be going site to site and it will become so slow that it won't load. I just turn wifi off and back on and it will be fine.


----------



## fixgalaxys

jt1134 said:


> adb remount
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No go. "remount failed: Operation not permitted"
Did a complete fresh install and same issue...








Thanks though


----------



## joey1983

dablitzkrieg said:


> yea I am. Would like it back
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


you can also use quickpic from the market its free. My mms is still a little flaky but does work and my proximity sensors as well as gps are working great. I had trouble with gps in earlier builds I was one of those few. This rom is snappier and more stable than earlier builds as well...so far. Great work guys

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## miami slim

B-boy™ said:


> I have no clue why these little things happen but it happens on the gnex also.. use root explorer and go to sdcard/your rom/system/app/gallery2.apk/ press it and hit extract... then a pop up shows that has go to extracted or stay.. choose go to extracted... choose gallery2.apk and hit move.. back out to the main page of root explorer and hit system/app/ hit the r/w tab at the top and hit paste.. set permissions and reboot... you'll have it back.... sorry about that... happened to me also...
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


Cut from the theme section. Worked for me after I lost gallery flashing blacked out MMS.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidstyle

joey1983 said:


> you can also use quickpic from the market its free. My mms is still a little flaky but does work and my proximity sensors as well as gps are working great. I had trouble with gps in earlier builds I was one of those few. This rom is snappier and more stable than earlier builds as well...so far. Great work guys
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


agreed! It poops on the stock gallery anyway imo.


----------



## Mr. Compromise

Not sure if anyone else has had this issue, but my phone wont boot up. It just goes straight to recovery and when I press "reboot system now" it just reboots back into recovery. I tried flashing the rom again and it wont work. This isnt the first time this has happened with this rom either. I usually just fix it by restoring back to stock, then re-rooting, then flashing the rom back from build 1 then build 5. So fixing it isnt the issue. I just want to know why this keeps happening so I can perhaps prevent it from happening again. It happens every few days or so and its annoying beyond all belief. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wdustin1

So why can't the facinate cm build boot into recovery via three button? I have a fascinate and a captivate and I can boot recovery via 3 button in the captivate CM9. Just wondering

Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN

If it keeps booting into recovery backup then Odin. 3 button puts you into the wrong recovery and you can end up in a situation where you need to Odin to get out of it like above. It was similar to when cm7 was first out for our phones.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sujaanj

Anyone else getting an annoying background buzz when taking videos?


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Anyone else get the "unknown power or upload" message sometimes when trying to boot up?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Compromise

KeithN said:


> If it keeps booting into recovery backup then Odin. 3 button puts you into the wrong recovery and you can end up in a situation where you need to Odin to get out of it like above. It was similar to when cm7 was first out for our phones.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Oh so dont use the 3 button ever? Alright simple enough. What happened was sometimes the screen just wont turn on, so I just 3 button into recovery and reboot from there usually. I guess I'll just pull the battery next time that happens. Thanks!


----------



## hank3fan

Mr. Compromise said:


> Oh so dont use the 3 button ever? Alright simple enough. What happened was sometimes the screen just wont turn on, so I just 3 button into recovery and reboot from there usually. I guess I'll just pull the battery next time that happens. Thanks!


 I do volume up and power to reboot when that happens. Never had that problem with this ROM though

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithN

Volume up + power is just a reboot, so it's fine to use. I've used it with no issues so I'd recommend that over a battery pull.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mr. Compromise

hank3fan said:


> I do volume up and power to reboot when that happens. Never had that problem with this ROM though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


That's even easier. Did not know you could do that, thanks!


----------



## knivesout

Mr. Compromise said:


> Not sure if anyone else has had this issue, but my phone wont boot up. It just goes straight to recovery and when I press "reboot system now" it just reboots back into recovery. I tried flashing the rom again and it wont work. This isnt the first time this has happened with this rom either. I usually just fix it by restoring back to stock, then re-rooting, then flashing the rom back from build 1 then build 5. So fixing it isnt the issue. I just want to know why this keeps happening so I can perhaps prevent it from happening again. It happens every few days or so and its annoying beyond all belief. Thanks in advance.


Also, it's not necessary to root before flashing roms. Simply odin CWM recovery and flash your rom from there.


----------



## joey1983

droidstyle said:


> agreed! It poops on the stock gallery anyway imo.


its much faster loading.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd W

I'm having a problem getting ringtones and notification sounds to stick. They always revert back to other tones within a day or so. I've noticed that when I get the phantom ringtone is when they change back to something else.


----------



## AirunJae

Love the build. Only question, where's the battery % numbers? I tried flashing the battery script and boy, that was a mistake.


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Is there a working acc bat mod for this build? The one I was using on b5 won't work on this build.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAK_0023

Jordanqkoch said:


> Is there a working acc bat mod for this build? The one I was using on b5 won't work on this build.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Yes gunner mike has one up in the themes section, he's the man usually updates it same day

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## wdustin1

KeithN said:


> If it keeps booting into recovery backup then Odin. 3 button puts you into the wrong recovery and you can end up in a situation where you need to Odin to get out of it like above. It was similar to when cm7 was first out for our phones.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


so there is actually 2 recoveries installed?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki


----------



## cb3ck

Anyone have issues with widgets not updating for build 6? Could Gapps 7.1 be the culprit?

I've tried wiping the caches, but I'm reluctant to wipe data.

Thanks!


----------



## jerzjuice

AirunJae said:


> Love the build. Only question, where's the battery % numbers? I tried flashing the battery script and boy, that was a mistake.


 I almost made the same mistake. Glad I saw the post in the dev thread before I did it lol.

Anyone having lock screen issues? Sometimes it won't respond when I try to unlock it. I have to put my phone back to sleep then it usually takes about three tries to get the screen to come back on then things work fine.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jerzjuice

Mr. Compromise said:


> Not sure if anyone else has had this issue, but my phone wont boot up. It just goes straight to recovery and when I press "reboot system now" it just reboots back into recovery. I tried flashing the rom again and it wont work. This isnt the first time this has happened with this rom either. I usually just fix it by restoring back to stock, then re-rooting, then flashing the rom back from build 1 then build 5. So fixing it isnt the issue. I just want to know why this keeps happening so I can perhaps prevent it from happening again. It happens every few days or so and its annoying beyond all belief. Thanks in advance.


 This happened to me also...the cause was I flashed glitch for cm7 by accident instead of the one for cm9. The only way I could fix it was Odin back to stock unfortunately

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## badenglishihave

Jordanqkoch said:


> Is there a working acc bat mod for this build? The one I was using on b5 won't work on this build.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


There's a working battery mod for Build 6 that somebody posted on xda, you can dig around for it there 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mtn_Scott1

Please see the theme sub forum for the accurate battery mod for build 6.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## pcrhckyman

Could someone post a link to a battery mod that's confirmed to work for build 6?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1370715


----------



## sageDieu

at the top of your screen when in the fascinate forum click fascinate themes and look in there.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Cothek

Which Kernel are you guys using on Build 6?


----------



## hank3fan

Cothek said:


> Which Kernel are you guys using on Build 6?


 pretty sure you can only use stock otherwise it will negatively effect proximity sensors from what I've gathered.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## drose6102

Anyone use the lockscreen toggle in the power notification?? When I toggle lockscreen off after 30 minutes or so the lockscreen turns back on. The toggle still shows lock screen off but it is on. Then after toggling twice it works again for some time

Edit: must have something to do with noled. No issues since I haven't received a notification


----------



## jerzjuice

Cothek said:


> Which Kernel are you guys using on Build 6?


 Glitch build 4 for cm9

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jerzjuice

hank3fan said:


> pretty sure you can only use stock otherwise it will negatively effect proximity sensors from what I've gathered.
> 
> Yeah my sensors don't work 99 percent of the time. Not a big deal tho.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## wdustin1

hank3fan said:


> pretty sure you can only use stock otherwise it will negatively effect proximity sensors from what I've gathered.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Glitch said he will be updating his kernel to include all the fixes In build 6 soon

Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki


----------



## joey1983

i just realized when i recieve an mms it tells me ive recieved a pix-flix message and to log onto a computer to view it. this has never happened to me and im not sure if it has anything to do with this rom. but ive recieved mms from these same people and never did this before. anyone else having this problem?


----------



## hank3fan

wdustin1 said:


> Glitch said he will be updating his kernel to include all the fixes In build 6 soon
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki


Nice! I've been meaning to learn how to optimize glitch kernels but have always been to busy. This ROM runs pretty smooth for me though. Only time I run into issues is when I play spades which is pretty seldom anymore. None the less I know there are alot of you that enjoy the glitch kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheradrax

Is there any way to get the audio out to work for my desk cradle? Or is it car dock only still? Also. Has any one. Tried any Bluetooth keyboards? I'm think about getting one for when my phone is docked.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherdog16

Anyone's USB mass storage not work for build 6? Tried setprop persist.sys.usb.config mass_storage in terminal emulator and no dice. Is this just a me problem? Yes I did do su beforehand. Worked on 5 but haven't been able to get it hooked up today


----------



## knivesout

Does anyone know why you have to flash build 1 or 2 prior to flashing the latest build? Thought I'd try ICS out again yesterday and couldn't flash build 6 from CM7, or after flashing EH03, it would just bootloop. Next time I guess I know to flash build 1/2 first, but was just curious as to why this is necessary?


----------



## gt43aw

knivesout said:


> Does anyone know why you have to flash build 1 or 2 prior to flashing the latest build? Thought I'd try ICS out again yesterday and couldn't flash build 6 from CM7, or after flashing EH03, it would just bootloop. Next time I guess I know to flash build 1/2 first, but was just curious as to why this is necessary?


I've gone from superclean->build 6 w/o flashing build 1 or 2. No problems. So i'm not sure if there is any reason.


----------



## Fulaman

knivesout said:


> Does anyone know why you have to flash build 1 or 2 prior to flashing the latest build? Thought I'd try ICS out again yesterday and couldn't flash build 6 from CM7, or after flashing EH03, it would just bootloop. Next time I guess I know to flash build 1/2 first, but was just curious as to why this is necessary?


That's a good question, it only applies to people who are having difficulties with flashing straight/directly to the latest build.


----------



## sol671

knivesout said:


> Does anyone know why you have to flash build 1 or 2 prior to flashing the latest build? Thought I'd try ICS out again yesterday and couldn't flash build 6 from CM7, or after flashing EH03, it would just bootloop. Next time I guess I know to flash build 1/2 first, but was just curious as to why this is necessary?


When I'm coming from any other ROMs( Touchwiz or CM7) I would flash CWM4 fixed for CM7 then flash any of the the ICS build.I always look if clockwork recovery would say installed from SD card finished. If it doesn't say anything in CWM and it looked like it just flashed a newer recovery, I reflash the ROM again. I never had a a bootloop or problems going straight to any newer builds from CM7 and TOUCHWIZ. I'm guessing people just try to flash it once then reboot and then end up in a bootloop.


----------



## syborg

What's the trick to unlocking the phone? Sometimes I can't unlock after my screen goes to sleep...the screen does not always wake up when I press the power button. I installed build 6 by going back to ED05 then flashing build 2 followed by build 6. This is weird and very annoying. The phone is set with the slide lock.

Any suggestions?

edit: I think that this problem has something to do with Voltage Control. Somehow my max and min CPU speeds both got set to 200MHz.

edit: Been working fine since I corrected the CPU speed issue.


----------



## joey1983

sol671 said:


> When I'm coming from any other ROMs( Touchwiz or CM7) I would flash CWM4 fixed for CM7 then flash any of the the ICS build.I always look if clockwork recovery would say installed from SD card finished. If it doesn't say anything in CWM and it looked like it just flashed a newer recovery, I reflash the ROM again. I never had a a bootloop or problems going straight to any newer builds from CM7 and TOUCHWIZ. I'm guessing people just try to flash it once then reboot and then end up in a bootloop.


I wondered the same thing some of my features were broken going over. I heard earlier builds were more stable idk. Flashing 2 then 6 worked perfectly for me

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpower27

cb3ck said:


> Anyone have issues with widgets not updating for build 6? Could Gapps 7.1 be the culprit?
> 
> I've tried wiping the caches, but I'm reluctant to wipe data.
> 
> Thanks!


My Facebook and Soundhound widgets both worked fine when I first flashed build 6, but neither of them are functioning at all any more. Otherwise, this build is PHENOMENAL. Sensors & MMS work perfectly, and everything is lightning quick and silky smooth. Web browsing, in particular, is drastically improved from prior builds.

EDIT: widgets are suddenly working fine again. Weird.


----------



## knivesout

sol671 said:


> When I'm coming from any other ROMs( Touchwiz or CM7) I would flash CWM4 fixed for CM7 then flash any of the the ICS build.I always look if clockwork recovery would say installed from SD card finished. If it doesn't say anything in CWM and it looked like it just flashed a newer recovery, I reflash the ROM again. I never had a a bootloop or problems going straight to any newer builds from CM7 and TOUCHWIZ. I'm guessing people just try to flash it once then reboot and then end up in a bootloop.


My problem is that after flashing it wouldn't go back into recovery without 3-fingering, which I seem to remember is something that shouldn't be done. After getting back into recovery I'd try flashing the rom again but couldn't get past the bootlooping. Also, USB mounting wouldn't work for me in the blue CWM recovery. It's just strange to me that it works fine for some people, I'm following the directions in the OP and using the files in droidstyle's guide like I'm assuming most other people are. I haven't had time to try again flashing build 1 or 2 first but I'm confident that works, I was just curious if anyone knew what the root of the bootlooping issues some people have trying to flash a newer build first.


----------



## KeithN

If you go into use the 3 button recovery you won't even be able to do anything after the ROM is flashed. It won't be able to mount anything and will cause you to boot loop. 
I've had no issues with Odin eh03, Odin cwm fixed for cm7, then flashing the newest build. Which should leave you in recovery and I often flash the build again to be sure if cwm shows nothing.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## cb3ck

maxpower27 said:


> My Facebook and Soundhound widgets both worked fine when I first flashed build 6, but neither of them are functioning at all any more. Otherwise, this build is PHENOMENAL. Sensors & MMS work perfectly, and everything is lightning quick and silky smooth. Web browsing, in particular, is drastically improved from prior builds.
> 
> EDIT: widgets are suddenly working fine again. Weird.


Thanks for the confirm.

I use the calendar widget, and a weather widget that both seem to work fine right after flashing the build. However, after a short time they eventually stop working altogether.

I've tried wiping data, going back to build 5, not flashing gapps w/6, everything but no dice.


----------



## drnihili

I'm having issues with the compass. It doesn't work in GPS Status or Backcountry Navigator, but it does work in GPS Essentials. It's been that way since build 3. Is this likely a ROM issue or something else?


----------



## PittPaz

Does anyone use the Cisco Any Connect VPN client? I cannot get it to work on this.


----------



## Sqyntz

cb3ck said:


> Thanks for the confirm.
> 
> I use the calendar widget, and a weather widget that both seem to work fine right after flashing the build. However, after a short time they eventually stop working altogether.
> 
> I've tried wiping data, going back to build 5, not flashing gapps w/6, everything but no dice.


I've had this issues as well. For me, it seems to be fine until I shut off my phone a few times, then after a few, it starts getting stuck/getting blank (for calendar/voice).


----------



## sol671

knivesout said:


> My problem is that after flashing it wouldn't go back into recovery without 3-fingering, which I seem to remember is something that shouldn't be done. After getting back into recovery I'd try flashing the rom again but couldn't get past the bootlooping. Also, USB mounting wouldn't work for me in the blue CWM recovery. It's just strange to me that it works fine for some people, I'm following the directions in the OP and using the files in droidstyle's guide like I'm assuming most other people are. I haven't had time to try again flashing build 1 or 2 first but I'm confident that works, I was just curious if anyone knew what the root of the bootlooping issues some people have trying to flash a newer build first.


I'm curious what CWM are you using because I don't think you could just use any CWM. I aways use CWM4 fixed for Cyanogen just like what KeithN said
when flashing any MTD ROMs. So either flash CWM4 through odin then 3 finger salute to recovery or flash the CWM4 zip file in older recovery then reboot recovery inside advanced then flash ROM twice. Good luck getting it working. Just trying to Help


----------



## joey1983

sol671 said:


> So either flash CWM4 through odin then 3 finger salute to recovery


do not ever 3 finger this ROM or any MTD roms for that matter


----------



## sageDieu

joey1983 said:


> do not ever 3 finger this ROM or any MTD roms for that matter


only this one has the issue, gingerbread based roms work fine.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## sol671

joey1983 said:


> do not ever 3 finger this ROM or any MTD roms for that matter


Let me rephrase, assuming your coming from CM7 or Touchwiz after you Odin CM4 fixed for CM you could 3 finger salute before booting up because you are still on CM7 or Touchwiz Rom all you did was flashed a newer recovery its ONLY AFTER flashing ICS ROM the 3 finger salute no longer works. CM7 and MIUI has a 3 finger salute, its been fixed months ago by JT1134 even the glitch v13 kernels have the 3 finger salute.

Edit:CM7 nightly 99 and up (I'm not sure what's the oldest nightly that has it)has the 3 finger salute, older nightlies didn't have it. The 3 finger salute resides in the kernel that JT1134 created then got merged with glitch.


----------



## oatemeal

is it ok to flash 6.1 over 6.0 without data wipe? I'm hesitant to do it just because it takes so long to restore everything after wiping.


----------



## Lowtech80

Voodoo sound doesn't work with 6.1. Worked fine on 6

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhssal

oatemeal said:


> is it ok to flash 6.1 over 6.0 without data wipe? I'm hesitant to do it just because it takes so long to restore everything after wiping.


I flashed 6.1 over 6.0 w/o losing any data... I also flashed 6.0 over 6.1 w/o losing data...


----------



## jbr05ki

Lowtech80 said:


> Voodoo sound doesn't work with 6.1. Worked fine on 6
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


flashed back to build 6 because of this. I like Voodoo cuz it doesn't interrupt music playback when I get a notification.


----------



## KeithN

sol671 said:


> Let me rephrase, assuming your coming from CM7 or Touchwiz after you Odin CM4 fixed for CM you could 3 finger salute before booting up because you are still on CM7 or Touchwiz Rom all you did was flashed a newer recovery its ONLY AFTER flashing ICS ROM the 3 finger salute no longer works. CM7 and MIUI has a 3 finger salute, its been fixed months ago by JT1134 even the glitch v13 kernels have the 3 finger salute.
> 
> Edit:CM7 nightly 99 and up (I'm not sure what's the oldest nightly that has it)has the 3 finger salute, older nightlies didn't have it. The 3 finger salute resides in the kernel that JT1134 created then got merged with glitch.


Seems to be the case since the 3 button recovery works with anything other than ICS. I did Odin to eh03 between GB and ICS so I haven't tried from cm7. If it screws up you can always Odin. You probably wouldn't even need to Odin cwm if you were on cm7.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jerzjuice

PittPaz said:


> Does anyone use the Cisco Any Connect VPN client? I cannot get it to work on this.


 I had it in build 5 and it worked fine for me...havent tried it in 6 yet tho


----------



## knivesout

sol671 said:


> I'm curious what CWM are you using because I don't think you could just use any CWM. I aways use CWM4 fixed for Cyanogen just like what KeithN said
> when flashing any MTD ROMs. So either flash CWM4 through odin then 3 finger salute to recovery or flash the CWM4 zip file in older recovery then reboot recovery inside advanced then flash ROM twice. Good luck getting it working. Just trying to Help


I never 3-finger into recovery except immediately after flashing the CWM4 fixed for CM in odin. I read that you need to boot straight into recovery after flashing CWM because it will apparently overwrite the custom recovery if you boot up in between. When I was trying to flash the rom, I initially tried to go from CM7 and when that bootlooped I odined EH03, then CWM. I was just wondering why it seems to require flashing an earlier build first for some people, if the people that could flash directly to build 6 from CM7 or EH03 were doing anything differently?

I'm gonna retry flashing with doing an earlier build first, because I've done that successfully with earlier builds. Plus I see voodoo sound is included, which I wasn't sure about and is pretty key in my opinion. B6 looks good.


----------



## drose6102

jbr05ki said:


> flashed back to build 6 because of this. I like Voodoo cuz it doesn't interrupt music playback when I get a notification.


I didn't even know voodoo could do that I have been using it since the leaked froyo days. Wow thank you so much no more annoying notifications through the truck speakers


----------



## sol671

knivesout said:


> I never 3-finger into recovery except immediately after flashing the CWM4 fixed for CM in odin. I read that you need to boot straight into recovery after flashing CWM because it will apparently overwrite the custom recovery if you boot up in between. When I was trying to flash the rom, I initially tried to go from CM7 and when that bootlooped I odined EH03, then CWM. I was just wondering why it seems to require flashing an earlier build first for some people, if the people that could flash directly to build 6 from CM7 or EH03 were doing anything differently?
> 
> I'm gonna retry flashing with doing an earlier build first, because I've done that successfully with earlier builds. Plus I see voodoo sound is included, which I wasn't sure about and is pretty key in my opinion. B6 looks good.


 Does it say anything in CwM recovery after flashing? I always had to flash twice because the first flash tends to just only update the recovery and second flash would actually say installed from sd card complete or something like that.


----------



## droidstyle

I cant believe after 179 pages were still talking about how to flash ics lmao...there has to be 30pages on how to in this thread...not to mention there is a guide that explains exactly how to do this.


----------



## drose6102

droidstyle said:


> I cant believe after 179 pages were still talking about how to flash ics lmao...there has to be 30pages on how to in this thread...not to mention there is a guide that explains exactly how to do this.


Yea its not complicated Odin stock then cwm4 for cm7 then ics. Not sure how people mess it up

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## knivesout

sol671 said:


> I cant believe after 179 pages were still talking about how to flash ics lmao...there has to be 30pages on how to in this thread...not to mention there is a guide that explains exactly how to do this.


If people would actually read my question, what I was asking is if anyone knew why some people could flash directly to build 6 from EH03/CM7/whatever and why some (like myself) had to flash an earlier build first. I've asked that clearly phrased question in each of my posts, people apparently just don't know the answer or read my question as "how do I flash the rom?". I wasn't asking how it's flashed, I'm perfectly capable of flashing a rom.


----------



## AuroEdge

It doesn't sound you're perfectly capable of flashing a ROM nor willing to search for your answer.

Odin EH03, Odin GeeWiz Recovery, flash Build 6


----------



## knivesout

AuroEdge said:


> *MY* rationale is that if I go from Stock to Build 5, install dosen't complete - CWM isn't reloaded properly, as after the first reboot during the flash process (on Build 5), it gets stuck in a bootloop.. Had erlier trouble with Build 3, so my 'default' is build 2. Stock -> Build 2 -> Build 5 works fine.
> 
> Edit to add: If noone else had this issue - which is entirely possible due to my phone's bad attitude - I'll remove my other post.


It's not a huge deal, I was just curious about why flashing straight to a newer build works for some but not others.


----------



## abcs

I flashed from 2.0 to 6.0 and everything worked fine, except my Gmail app (all other google apps worked fine). I went to settings and tried to uninstall gmail and couldn't so disabled it, now i dont know how to enable it, and or how to get it to work. Any suggestions? I tried reinstalling gapps multiple times. Thanks.


----------



## maxpower27

Is everyone using atlas 2.2.pit when Odin'ing back to stock? If your phone isn't properly partitioned prior to flashing ICS, it could account for the weird issues that a lot of you are having. I personally have flashed every single build of this ROM directly after a fresh EH03 Odin (including atlas 2.2.pit) without having to flash another build first and have not had a single issue other than the minor ones that are common to the ROM itself.

Just a thought I had


----------



## abcs

Ok i was able to re-enable gmail, but the app doesn't work. Any suggestions?


----------



## knivesout

abcs said:


> Is everyone using atlas 2.2.pit when Odin'ing back to stock? If your phone isn't properly partitioned prior to flashing ICS, it could account for the weird issues that a lot of you are having. I personally have flashed every single build of this ROM directly after a fresh EH03 Odin (including atlas 2.2.pit) without having to flash another build first and have not had a single issue other than the minor ones that are common to the ROM itself.
> 
> Just a thought I had


Yep I've always used the atlas v2.2 pit myself. What is your flash procedure? Mine is Odin EH03 (with atlas v2.2 pit), boot up once, odin CWM4 fixed for CM7, immediately boot into recovery, wipe data/cache/dalvik, install. I couldn't get straight to build 6 that way, but flashing build 1 first worked for me.

Also, to those that mentioned Voodoo sound and notifications not interrupting music: was there a certain setting you used to get it to do that? In voodoo control, the "don't interrupt music" option is greyed out. Notifications will interrupt music for me instead of attenuating it. Using the stock kernel BTW.

Oh, also just wanted to say this rom is f*cking awesome. Thanks to JT for the incredible work on it and to sbrissen for taking the reigns like a boss.


----------



## maxpower27

knivesout said:


> Yep I've always used the atlas v2.2 pit myself. What is your flash procedure? Mine is Odin EH03 (with atlas v2.2 pit), boot up once, odin CWM4 fixed for CM7, immediately boot into recovery, wipe data/cache/dalvik, install. I couldn't get straight to build 6 that way, but flashing build 1 first worked for me.
> 
> Also, to those that mentioned Voodoo sound and notifications not interrupting music: was there a certain setting you used to get it to do that? In voodoo control, the "don't interrupt music" option is greyed out. Notifications will interrupt music for me instead of attenuating it. Using the stock kernel BTW.
> 
> Oh, also just wanted to say this rom is f*cking awesome. Thanks to JT for the incredible work on it and to sbrissen for taking the reigns like a boss.


My method:

1) Odin to EH03 w/ atlas v2.2.pit
2) Odin CWM4 fixed for CM7 (WITHOUT booting first)
3) 3-finger to recovery & wipe data/cache/dalvik
4) Flash build 6
5) Boot up (the phone always does this automatically for me)
6) Reboot to recovery using power menu
7) Wipe cache/dalvik (probably not necessary but my OCD makes me do it)
8) Flash Gapps 7.1 followed by on-screen button mod if I'm in the mood
9) Boot up
10) Titanium restore
11) Profit

Never had a single issue with this method. Also, yes - this is a freaking amazing ROM.


----------



## sheradrax

I had trouble with atlas 2.2. I found 2.2.2 and that has been working for me. Any one else use it?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## knivesout

maxpower27 said:


> My method:
> 
> Never had a single issue with this method. Also, yes - this is a freaking amazing ROM.


Hm, that's the same procedure I used but couldn't get past the boot animation flashing straight to build 6. Oh well, my phone probably just has gremlins inside it whose joy is messing with me.


----------



## mentose457

sheradrax said:


> I had trouble with atlas 2.2. I found 2.2.2 and that has been working for me. Any one else use it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


2.2.2 is what I used on my galaxy tab. I've always used 2.2 on my fascinate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## knivesout

Holy sh*t, my google music app is taking up nearly 450MB in app data and cache.








Is there a way to remedy this and/or keep it from happening? It seems to be almost all cached songs, which can be deleted, but on every other rom I've run the music app will keep it's cache at a reasonable level. I can turn off caching in the app's settings, but I'd like to work how it should.. Anyone know what might cause this?


----------



## sageDieu

knivesout said:


> Holy sh*t, my google music app is taking up nearly 450MB in app data and cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to remedy this and/or keep it from happening? It seems to be almost all cached songs, which can be deleted, but on every other rom I've run the music app will keep it's cache at a reasonable level. I can turn off caching in the app's settings, but I'd like to work how it should.. Anyone know what might cause this?


Google music just caches everything. I get that problem too, my SD card gets completely filled every couple of days (I use gmusic for like 8 hours every day) I found that disabling and enabling the cache music setting will reset it.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## knivesout

Yep, toggling "cache music" dropped the app's cache and data combined down to about 50MB. I don't seem to remember the cache getting that big on CM7 though, is there some reason it'd be different on ICS? And since you use google music a lot, do you get issues with music skipping / glitching? Seems to be quite reduced for me compared to other MTD roms.

Also noticed 4.0.4 is out, wonder if there are any improvements that might make it our way?

Edit: One more thing, does vibration for SMS work for anyone else? Can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## maxpower27

knivesout said:


> Edit: One more thing, does vibration for SMS work for anyone else? Can't seem to get it to work.


Yeah, my SMS notifications also aren't vibrating. I'm also getting WAAAAAY more phantom button presses than previous builds. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## gabe565

Has anybody else noticed that all of the stock ICS ringtones aren't playing gapless for some reason? They play, and when they're supposed to repeat, there's an annoying gap of silence!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## gsmitchell

Need some suggestions on what to do next. Original Samsung Fascinate. I went from v 5 to v 6.1 with no cache wiping at all, and did the Gapps 7.1 and gapps fix install. After that, I have ended up on the Panic Mode screen twice ( required battery removal to reboot ). I also notice that in CWM, the bottom several directories are not listed. My cursor will go below the end of the list of directories and if I can guess correctly I can get to them, but the text showing the directory name is not there. I have now reinstalled v6.1 for a second time, and it seems a bit worse. Suggestions? Wipe and reinstall v6.1? Drop back to V6.0? BTW, the link at the beginning of this topic for v 6.0 no longer works. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## dablitzkrieg

gsmitchell said:


> Need some suggestions on what to do next. Original Samsung Fascinate. I went from v 5 to v 6.1 with no cache wiping at all, and did the Gapps 7.1 and gapps fix install. After that, I have ended up on the Panic Mode screen twice ( required battery removal to reboot ). I also notice that in CWM, the bottom several directories are not listed. My cursor will go below the end of the list of directories and if I can guess correctly I can get to them, but the text showing the directory name is not there. I have now reinstalled v6.1 for a second time, and it seems a bit worse. Suggestions? Wipe and reinstall v6.1? Drop back to V6.0? BTW, the link at the beginning of this topic for v 6.0 no longer works. Thanks for any suggestions!


 I have the same issues in cwr. I would just wait for an updated build as I am because of the mms fix. If you didn't have an issue with mms in v6, flash back

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Azuma73

I get the same thing in recovery and I gotta play guessing game too!! I think it's a kernel issue, I'm using Glitch V14 b2.
Sensors and accelorometer are my only issues as of now, but I'm waiting patiently for fix. Other than that, my action is FAST, battery is great as well!!
Keep up the fantabulous work fellas!!!!!!


----------



## Azuma73

Battery life is pretty sweet! 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sheradrax

Has any one else had issues with music playback when the screen is off with glitch b2?

Sent from one twisted fassy. mmm ice cream.


----------



## knivesout

Azuma73 said:


> Has any one else had issues with music playback when the screen is off with glitch b2?
> 
> Sent from one twisted fassy. mmm ice cream.


What music app and what kind of issues are you talking about? Using google music, I will get some occasional "glitching" (where it used to just skip) but it seems much reduced compared to the MTD gingerbread roms I used previously. I'm using the stock kernel btw.


----------



## sheradrax

knivesout said:


> What music app and what kind of issues are you talking about? Using google music, I will get some occasional "glitching" (where it used to just skip) but it seems much reduced compared to the MTD gingerbread roms I used previously. I'm using the stock kernel btw.


Its completely lagtastic with b2. It doesn't just skip. I flashed back to v14 and it stopped.

Sent from one twisted fassy. mmm ice cream.


----------



## exzacklyright

knivesout said:


> How much screen on time was there and are you using the stock battery? Doesn't look like the screen was on all that much but I dunno.


Seriously. People that post battery life of 1 day + and then have like 30min of screen time is funny.


----------



## sageDieu

I have been in and out of recovery all day, flashing all the different ics roms. and 100% of this time I've been streaming google music. Screen on time is almost 2 hours.









this is on an 1800mAh battery, been unplugged since 7am and it's almost 4 at the time of this posting.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## sarkozy

My battery life has been equal if not slightly better than it was on CM7. That's with brightness pegged at around 50-65% and Glitch B2 with 105% overclock and deadline/smoothass governor.


----------



## bfmetcalf

Just gotta say, since I believe this is the discussion thread, that this is a great ROM. I think I got past the booting into CWM thing and am loving it so far. Playing too much though, so my battery life is suffering on the first charge...


----------



## joey1983

sol671 said:


> Let me rephrase, assuming your coming from CM7 or Touchwiz after you Odin CM4 fixed for CM you could 3 finger salute before booting up because you are still on CM7 or Touchwiz Rom all you did was flashed a newer recovery its ONLY AFTER flashing ICS ROM the 3 finger salute no longer works. CM7 and MIUI has a 3 finger salute, its been fixed months ago by JT1134 even the glitch v13 kernels have the 3 finger salute.
> 
> Edit:CM7 nightly 99 and up (I'm not sure what's the oldest nightly that has it)has the 3 finger salute, older nightlies didn't have it. The 3 finger salute	resides in the kernel that JT1134 created then got merged with glitch.


and if you noticed i said this or any other mtd roms. didnt say anything about touchwiz


----------



## sol671

joey1983 said:


> and if you noticed i said this or any other mtd roms. didnt say anything about touchwiz


I agree with the ICS rom not having 3 finger salute but you also said ANY MTD ROMs that means you're talking about MIUI or any of the CM7 right ?Then that I disagree, I occasionally 3 finger boot to recovery on MTD roms except ICS, get why I rephrased it? I was not only talking about touchwiz


----------



## droidstyle

anybody have a working link to build 6? The op link is down in sbrissens thread...


----------



## sarkozy

Page 14, first post.


----------



## Fulaman

Google Chrome beta browser is out on the Android market. It only works on devices work Android 4.0 ice cream sandwich. Give it a try

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azuma73

Anybody got any discussion ideas about recent ICS ports? Good and/or bad? Not trying to stir up anything here, I'm just curious what others think?


----------



## jbr05ki

Azuma73 said:


> Anybody got any discussion ideas about recent ICS ports? Good and/or bad? Not trying to stir up anything here, I'm just curious what others think?


They're good but unstable. My fave is the AOKP. When I installed Chrome this morning I got a bunch of FC's. Gonna go back to Build 6 which is teh bess man.


----------



## joey1983

Fulaman said:


> Google Chrome beta browser is out on the Android market. It only works on devices work Android 4.0 ice cream sandwich. Give it a try
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


tried it and it force closes everytime

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bfmetcalf

It has worked awesome on my Showcase with Teamhacksungs Build 6. Actually, I haven't had a single problem on that build other than long texts wont go through.


----------



## Fulaman

joey1983 said:


> tried it and it force closes everytime
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


That's not the case with me, the only thing not working is Adobe Flash, and this is build 6 (not 6.1).


----------



## knivesout

bfmetcalf said:


> That's not the case with me, the only thing not working is Adobe Flash, and this is build 6 (not 6.1).


http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/flash-chrome-for-android-beta.html


----------



## Fulaman

knivesout said:


> Go into the messaging app - settings - and check SMS split. It'd be nice if it would just work, but this is the workaround I use.
> 
> http://blogs.adobe.c...droid-beta.html


Wow, seriously? What the heck is Adobe thinking? Kissing Apple's butt a bit too much? Adobe Flash worked just fine on mobile applications. There is no point in discontinuing Adobe Flash. I just deleted the stock browser for no reason I guess......What's the whole point of Chrome Beta for Android if it will not be anywhere near as good as the desktop version.


----------



## knivesout

It's not really google's fault that adobe no longer supports flash. Also that's not really anything new, adobe's development for flash has been limited to just security updates for a while now.

Anyway, this discussion would probably be better suited for the chrome topic already in this section.


----------



## Fulaman

knivesout said:


> It's not really google's fault that adobe no longer supports flash. Also that's not really anything new, adobe's development for flash has been limited to just security updates for a while now.
> 
> Anyway, this discussion would probably be better suited for the chrome topic already in this section.


I know, I blamed Adobe


----------



## Xain713

Can some one link me 2 the tether app xD

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 94SupraTT

Has anyone had issues sending SMS? My texts_ look like they are going_ out but the receiver never gets them. Also, I'm unable to receive texts.


----------



## t62345

So I am running tsm 2.1 with kgb can I just unvoodoo it then download the new cmw for it flash it then flash the build 2 then go to build 6 after I do all the big wipes and what not haha or do I need a special kernel or somethin


----------



## drose6102

t62345 said:


> So I am running tsm 2.1 with kgb can I just unvoodoo it then download the new cmw for it flash it then flash the build 2 then go to build 6 after I do all the big wipes and what not haha or do I need a special kernel or somethin


This is what i did and had no issues except for the Known issues.

-Odin ED05 with pit 2.2 and repartition checked
-boot
-copied THS build 2 and 6, and Gapps 7.1 to sd
-power down pull battery
-Odin CWM for CM7
-3 finger reboot wipe data, cache, dalvik
-flash THS build 2
-boot
-reboot recovery
-wipe all three flash THS build 6 and Gapps

(not sure if wiping all three between THS build 2 and 6 is needed but i did it anyway)


----------



## t62345

Ah man I don't wanna have to dang Odin..... hmm u think its fine to just go from eho3 straight to it??


----------



## ashenwreck

You should be able to. Or flash build 2 first then go to 6 as suggested to you the post above. If you need build 2 and it's not available still, I can re-upload it.


----------



## Glocjt

Well, I did what drose did, basically, except I Odined EH03 instead of ED05, and I'm now running build 6 with Glitch V14B2 without a single hitch. I guess if you want you could run a backup and try going straight from EH03 - worst case, you'll have to start from scratch, neh?


----------



## t62345

Yea I feel like it should work thanks guys haha


----------



## jgross082_

Xain713 said:


> Can some one link me 2 the tether app xD


http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/

Make sure to set Device-Profile to "Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA/LTE)"
and Setup-Method to "Netd (master)"

enjoy!


----------



## ljungberg3

I keep getting the installation aborted message on clockworkmod. i read somewhere that it is because I dont have the correct cwm installed but Im not sure which version to flash.. sorry if this has been answered, ive searched quite extensively..


----------



## droidstyle

ljungberg3 said:


> I keep getting the installation aborted message on clockworkmod. i read somewhere that it is because I dont have the correct cwm installed but Im not sure which version to flash.. sorry if this has been answered, ive searched quite extensively..


refer to the guide pinned at the top of this section...section 4


----------



## ljungberg3

droidstyle said:


> refer to the guide pinned at the top of this section...section 4


I can't thank you enough. I was beginning to wonder if I had a bad fascinate haha.


----------



## bigjobber69

Delete


----------



## ljungberg3

everything went perfectly, running build 6.1 and everything is smooth as butter, but for some reason I cannot get wifi to work. it recognizes networks and "connects" to them, but i get no internet when i try to use the wifi. i have tried on various known working networks and my nexus even operates side by side with my fassy running the same wifi network, but the fassy doesnt utilize the wifi. any suggestions?


----------



## Azuma73

A swing ........and another Home-run guys!!!!!
Infinite thanks fellas!!!!


----------



## t62345

Another dumb question before flashing ha I downloaded the cmw for cm7 zip file I can just flash that instead of using the Odin version right then I can nandroid backup and what not or should I nandroid before I switch recoveries??

I downloaded this cmw from the gummy xda thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1481472

And question 2.
Can I just flash this 2 and 6 in the same session? 
Thanks guys!


----------



## jbr05ki

t62345 said:


> Another dumb question before flashing ha I downloaded the cmw for cm7 zip file I can just flash that instead of using the Odin version right then I can nandroid backup and what not or should I nandroid before I switch recoveries??
> 
> I downloaded this cmw from the gummy xda thread http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1481472
> 
> And question 2.
> Can I just flash this 2 and 6 in the same session?
> Thanks guys!


Here's what I did if you're coming from ODIN:



I reflashed cuz those other ICS roms' consistant problems but did it differently this time:

-ODIN'ed to stock (EH03)
-ODIN'ed the recovery
-3 fingered boot into CMW4then flashed BUILD2. It'll automatically reboot to CWM5.
-Flash BUILD6
-Reboot.

I can overclock build 6 to 1300 and have the media sync which i like better than USB mounting.​


----------



## t62345

What if i dont wanna Odin?just come straight from tsm 2.1 and flash the cmw instead of Odin it?


----------



## ronnie8890

Then flash the cwm, select reboot recovery from the advanced menu then when it reboot. Follow the previous steps mentioned.


----------



## knivesout

I don't think you can flash a recovery in recovery, if that makes any sense. You flash the CWM4 fixed for CM7 in odin.


----------



## t62345

Haha well we should figure that out I don't wanna brick it I was thinkin since they put it in a zip I should be able to just flash it right or there wouldn't be two versions


----------



## ronnie8890

There is a zip version of CWM4, I use it exclusively. I have had no problems flashing different recoverys from recovery.


----------



## t62345

Cool thanks so I think I'm goin ics tonight finally!!!! Heard everything and finally confirmed how to do it gonna do it when I'm off work. Build 6 here I come. Does it matter what version I nandroid on? Like should i do it before I switch recoveries?


----------



## ronnie8890

To be safe, lets have you make a nandriod before you flash the recovery. I will be honest with you though. I haven't made a nandriod in months. I keep apps backed up with Titanium Backup. If something goes wrong. It only takes about 10 minutes go back to stock and reflash ICS.


----------



## t62345

Yea I've got titanium back up too haha woohoo I'm excited for some chilley sandwiches


----------



## knivesout

ronnie8890 said:


> There is a zip version of CWM4, I use it exclusively. I have had no problems flashing different recoverys from recovery.


I stand corrected! I haven't seen that before, I always just use the odin one. So the CWM-flashable recovery is a zip where the odin one is a tar I'm assuming.


----------



## ronnie8890

knivesout said:


> I stand corrected! I haven't seen that before, I always just use the odin one. So the CWM-flashable recovery is a zip where the odin one is a tar I'm assuming.


That is correct, if you would like a link for it let me know.


----------



## maxpower27

ronnie8890 said:


> That is correct, if you would like a link for it let me know.


Yes please. I had no idea you could do that. A flashable zip would be super.


----------



## t62345

So I'm running build 6 and there are.no gapps I even flashed the gapps on the first page


----------



## ronnie8890

maxpower27 said:


> So I'm running build 6 and there are.no gapps I even flashed the gapps on the first page


 build 6 has gapps built in. Do you have a market?


----------



## t62345

I didn't.so I went to the gummy rom and everything is running great which glitch kernel runs well on gummy??


----------



## t62345

And do u know how to fix mms on gummy?


----------



## droidstyle

t62345 said:


> And do u know how to fix mms on gummy?


MMS is working for me. Copied over the MMS.apk from THS 6.1 (which didn't work) and then used the following *SetDNS(from market)* settings:

DNS1: 8.8.8.8 (leave as default practically)
DNS2: 66.174.92.214

*this took all of 2min to find by searching....*


----------



## t62345

Where did u put ur mms at?


----------



## droidstyle

you put the mms.apk in the system/app folder...you need root explorer or file manager to do this.


----------



## Fulaman

I seem to be having issues with the glitch kernel B3. When I watch a video, it plays just fine for a few minutes, then all of a sudden, the video freezes up the phone and the phone self-reboots.

The reason I say it's the kennel is because it wasn't doing this on the kernel that comes with the ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## knivesout

Adjust your OC and voltage settings. It takes quite a bit of testing and patience to find out where your phones limits are. Have you read through the thread for the LiveOC guide?


----------



## Sendan

Fulaman said:


> I seem to be having issues with the glitch kernel B3. When I watch a video, it plays just fine for a few minutes, then all of a sudden, the video freezes up the phone and the phone self-reboots.
> 
> The reason I say it's the kennel is because it wasn't doing this on the kernel that comes with the ROM.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Are you OV, UV, or OCing?

If not, which app are you playing videos from?


----------



## Fulaman

Sendan said:


> Adjust your OC and voltage settings. It takes quite a bit of testing and patience to find out where your phones limits are. Have you read through the thread for the LiveOC guide?


Yep, I have read through the LiveOC guide.


----------



## droidstyle

Fulaman said:


> I am OCing, I'm using MX Video Player
> 
> Yep, I have read through the LiveOC guide.


back your oc down....


----------



## knivesout

Fulaman said:


> Yep, I have read through the LiveOC guide.


I had asked if you read through the thread, not just the first post, cause there's lot of good info there. Like droidstyle said, sounds like you need to back your OC down. If you had the time, you could do some stress testing and find what your phone's highest stable OC settings are.


----------



## Fulaman

I went to the Verizon store today, and picked up a Galaxy Nexus to test it out. You guys may think I am crazy for saying this given hardware specs, but my Fascinate seems snappier than the Galaxy Nexus running on stock firmware.

The Galaxy Nexus looked a bit laggy when transitioning between screens in the applications window. I don't know why. I also like the added functionality that's included with CM9, where if you hold the power button down, a screenshot option comes up.

One thing that I did like more on the galaxy nexus was the fact it captures photos instantly with the camera, much like the iphone 4s. It's pretty amazing how fast one can take a picture with a galaxy nexus.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sendan

Fulaman said:


> I went to the Verizon store today, and picked up a Galaxy Nexus to test it out. You guys may think I am crazy for saying this given hardware specs, but my Fascinate seems snappier than the Galaxy Nexus running on stock firmware.
> 
> The Galaxy Nexus looked a bit laggy when transitioning between screens in the applications window. I don't know why. I also like the added functionality that's included with CM9, where if you hold the power button down, a screenshot option comes up.
> 
> One thing that I did like more on the galaxy nexus was the fact it captures photos instantly with the camera, much like the iphone 4s. It's pretty amazing how fast one can take a picture with a galaxy nexus.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


+1

To be honest, my ICSammiched Fascinate loads flash web pages seconds faster than my ICSammiched Galaxy Tab 10.1 half of the time...It has double the hardware specs which is what blows my mind. (I'm not saying the tab is slow either) It's pretty ridiculous how awesome ICS runs on our phones. Cheers to awesome people like Jt1134 and Sbrissen!


----------



## Fulaman

Sendan said:


> +1
> 
> To be honest, my ICSammiched Fascinate loads flash web pages seconds faster than my ICSammiched Galaxy Tab 10.1 half of the time...It has double the hardware specs which is what blows my mind. (I'm not saying the tab is slow either) It's pretty ridiculous how awesome ICS runs on our phones. Cheers to awesome people like Jt1134 and Sbrissen!


+1 to you as well. Yeah lol, I can't explain it either. I know that hummingbird is fast bit I don't expect it to outperform a dual core processor.

Thanks also to jt and sbrissen

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpower27

Does anyone have a link to the GB drivers to use with Glitch V14 B3? I'm not having any luck finding a link and I'd like to try Glitch without breaking my proximity sensor.


----------



## Sendan

maxpower27 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the GB drivers to use with Glitch V14 B3? I'm not having any luck finding a link and I'd like to try Glitch without breaking my proximity sensor.


I don't understand what you're asking, Glitch V14 B3 doesn't break any sensors.


----------



## Azuma73

My sensors are working fine!?!? I have that GB bootloader .tar file, but it says it's too big to upload?








Has anyone else had the weird issue where phone just freezes and sits there and vibrates? I either do the power/vol up or battery-pull to reboot and it seems just peachy after that. Doesn't happen too much, but enough to be semi-annoying?


----------



## Sendan

Azuma73 said:


> My sensors are working fine!?!?
> Has anyone else had the weird issue where phone just freezes and sits there and vibrates? I either do the power/vol up or battery-pull to reboot and it seems just peachy after that. Doesn't happen too much, but enough to be semi-annoying?


My phone does that with a few gameloft games, otherwise fine. Try turning off Live OC if you're using it.


----------



## maxpower27

Sendan said:


> I don't understand what you're asking, Glitch V14 B3 doesn't break any sensors.


I think I'll try reflashing the ROM and kernel and see what happens. Does V14 B3 work with build 6 or just build 6.1?


----------



## Sendan

maxpower27 said:


> I think I'll try reflashing the ROM and kernel and see what happens. Does V14 B3 work with build 6 or just build 6.1?


There's a version for 6, and a version for 6.1. They're labeled appropriately.


----------



## maxpower27

Sendan said:


> There's a version for 6, and a version for 6.1. They're labeled appropriately.


Where can I find the links? They're not in the OP of the ROM and doing a search got me nowhere. I appreciate whatever help anyone can give.


----------



## Tone_Capone

Hello All!

I just flashed ICS 6.1 over CM7 and its been on the boot animation for FOREVER! Should I just be patient or is this an issue?


----------



## Fulaman

Tone_Capone said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I just flashed ICS 6.1 over CM7 and its been on the boot animation for FOREVER! Should I just be patient or is this an issue?


It means it's time to take a trip to Odin and reflash EH03 (or other stock ROM), then CWM4 fixed for CM7/MIUI (MTD based roms), flash build 2 of ICS then build 6/6.1 then you should be good.


----------



## ddunaway2012

Can someone please tell me why on my fascinate with 6.1 ICS it won't let me set up Facebook account on phone so it'll port friends to contacts? thank you in advance to whomever responds!


----------



## knivesout

As I understand it, it's because Facebook refuses to use google's contacts API (like every other developer does) and google doesn't agree with facebook's policy to keep all your contact data to themselves. There are custom ICS roms that include FB sync (AOKP), or you can use an app called friendcaster.

Disclaimer: I don't use FB, this is just based on things I've read.


----------



## Tone_Capone

Fulaman said:


> It means it's time to take a trip to Odin and reflash EH03 (or other stock ROM), then CWM4 fixed for CM7/MIUI (MTD based roms), flash build 2 of ICS then build 6/6.1 then you should be good.


Thanks a TON dude! I got it working in no time!

Next time ill read before making an ass out of myself


----------



## Azuma73

Hey all, I just went from build 6-6. 1 with the appropriate GlitchV14b2 and my mms is F'ed? Everything else is great, super smooth and snappy! Tried set DNS fix, nope? 
I'm open for suggestions! 
Thanks fellas!

Sent from my Icy/Glitchified SCHi500!


----------



## KevinPhelps11

Azuma73 said:


> Has anyone else had the weird issue where phone just freezes and sits there and vibrates? I either do the power/vol up or battery-pull to reboot and it seems just peachy after that. Doesn't happen too much, but enough to be semi-annoying?[/font][/color]


Yes! Idk why it does that. I had to power off then boot up. Reboot did not work. Only happened a few times.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbriggins

My phone will turn itself off occasionally on build 6 for showcase. Happens about once per day. Any solutions?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## caseyclysm

rbriggins said:


> My phone will turn itself off occasionally on version 6.1 for showcase. Happens about once per day. Any solutions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


you shouldn't be on 6.1, that's for the fascinate.


----------



## rbriggins

Sorry meant build 6 not 6.1

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Golfman560

Could someone give me the build info inside the about phone section for 6.1? I forget if I ever applied it and am not losing data and wanted to see if I was 6 or 6.1

Edit: Signal bars broke in 6.1 right?


----------



## knivesout

Golfman560 said:


> Could someone give me the build info inside the about phone section for 6.1? I forget if I ever applied it and am not losing data and wanted to see if I was 6 or 6.1
> 
> Edit: Signal bars broke in 6.1 right?


Yes, as is stated in the OP of the rom thread.

In build 6.1, cyanogenmod version in "about phone" has a date of 02022012.


----------



## Kranbes

I followed the advice of flashing THS Build 2 first, then 6.1. It loads fine, then when I try to wipe data to install GAPPS 7.1, CWM says error on file E with some logfile or something. Then installing GAPPS doesn't work and Gallery starts force closing...









edit: Just odin'd back to eh03, flashed CWM, then installed THS Build 1. Noticed after booting, turning off, then 3-fingering into recovery (to ultimately flash build 6 this time) that it now says this in white text below the blue recovery:

E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E: Can't open/cache recovery/last_log.

I then I try wipe data before flashing build 6 and it says the following:

-- Wiping data...
formatting /data...
formatting /cache...
error mounting /cache!
Skipping format...
formating /datadata...
Error mounting /datadata!
skipping format...
formating /sd-ext...
formatting /sdcard/.android_secure...
Data wipe complete.


----------



## knivesout

DO NOT 3-finger into recovery on ICS. That's what's causing your issues. There's also no need to wipe data before installing gapps.

Try re-flashing the recovery in odin, then reflash build 1, then 6. After booting up build 1, get into recovery by holding power then selecting reboot > recovery.


----------



## maxpower27

Can someone please point me in the right direction for the Glitch v14 download links that work with this ROM? I'm having no luck searching and want to make sure that I find the right version for this ROM. I'm told that build 6 and build 6.1 each have their own version, but I haven't been able to find any additional info anywhere. Any help would be tremendously appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## js1n3m

Look in the development section for fascinate and then the glitch kernel sub form at the top.


----------



## Kranbes

knivesout said:


> DO NOT 3-finger into recovery on ICS. That's what's causing your issues. There's also no need to wipe data before installing gapps.
> 
> Try re-flashing the recovery in odin, then reflash build 1, then 6. After booting up build 1, get into recovery by holding power then selecting reboot > recovery.


This fixed my problem. Weird thing though: When I did reboot > recovery from build 2 (i was already passed the point to flash 1 first), the CWM wouldn't show the bottom few files to choose from the SD card. I could highlight them, but no text... so I had to click through them all to find the one that said Build 6. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## knivesout

I've seen that mentioned by a few people so you're not alone there. I'm using the v14 glitch kernel + recovery and with B3 they fixed that bug in the recovery. If you don't want glitch kernel (and recovery) I'm not sure how you would go about fixing that..


----------



## maxpower27

js1n3m said:


> Look in the development section for fascinate and then the glitch kernel sub form at the top.


Thanks a million! I flashed it and I'm very impressed with how smooth everything is. It's dramatically better than any of the Glitch preview builds that I tried flashing a while back, and I'm not even OC'ing yet.


----------



## Azuma73

Nevermind, Bluetooth just started workin' outta the blue(pun intended)??

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kranbes

knivesout said:


> I've seen that mentioned by a few people so you're not alone there. I'm using the v14 glitch kernel + recovery and with B3 they fixed that bug in the recovery. If you don't want glitch kernel (and recovery) I'm not sure how you would go about fixing that..


So I flashed the v14 glitch kernel, but where's the recovery? Does it come with the kernel or do i need to flash it seperately. I don't see it on the thread in XDA.


----------



## knivesout

Kranbes said:


> So I flashed the v14 glitch kernel, but where's the recovery? Does it come with the kernel or do i need to flash it seperately. I don't see it on the thread in XDA.


Unless you flashed a kernel with "stockCWM" in the filename, you will have the glitch recovery. The glitch CWM is red and has some extra features compared to the regular CWM recovery.


----------



## droidstyle

Kranbes said:


> So I flashed the v14 glitch kernel, but where's the recovery? Does it come with the kernel or do i need to flash it seperately. I don't see it on the thread in XDA.


please tell me your trolling?


----------



## cueball19826

Ok so I have a problem

I had to go back to stock and then re-flash ICS.
Done this a bunch but this time when I was installing CWM used the 3e_recovery installer which is what I used to install the different recovery for ICS once completely on ICS. I usually don't do this I just flash cwm from rom manager. I realized my mistake so I flashed the cwm from rom manager and then tried to boot into recovery. After this when I tried to reboot into recovery it would only take me to the default recovery and i can't do anything.

I eventually was able to boot into a working recovery but then when I try and install the ICS zip it says that it can't be opened. I don't know why this is so if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## AuroEdge

So FYI to newcomers, autobrightness doesn't really work on v3-6.1 builds. You need to use Build 2


----------



## maxpower27

AuroEdge said:


> So FYI to newcomers, autobrightness doesn't really work on v3-6.1 builds. You need to use Build 2


I haven't used auto-brightness with any phone since my first couple weeks with my OG Droid, so I'm perfectly fine with this. I have yet to find a single phone or ROM where auto-brightness actually worked to my liking. It just seems like kind of a useless feature to me, but I guess everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## AuroEdge

I'm not suggesting that this is a reason not to use the ROM, just a heads up for new people. I think the only auto-brightness levels I liked were on stock Fascinate. Weren't very good on my Motodroid that's for sure.


----------



## knivesout

Hm, I'm feeling a little stupid at the moment as I can't seem to find where the options for notification toggles are. I remember adjusting them in some settings menu a while back after I first flashed ICS. I can't seem to find them in any settings menu, including CM settings. In CM settings, under "interface", I have an on/off toggle for the notification power widgets, but there's just the toggle, not any further settings. Is this normal, am I just missing something? Running 6.1 btw. I must be overlooking something here..


----------



## Tone_Capone

knivesout said:


> Hm, I'm feeling a little stupid at the moment as I can't seem to find where the options for notification toggles are. I remember adjusting them in some settings menu a while back after I first flashed ICS. I can't seem to find them in any settings menu, including CM settings. In CM settings, under "interface", I have an on/off toggle for the notification power widgets, but there's just the toggle, not any further settings. Is this normal, am I just missing something? Running 6.1 btw. I must be overlooking something here..


Its an early build man. The features you are looking for aren't available yet. Be patient, young grasshopper.


----------



## mising

knivesout said:


> Hm, I'm feeling a little stupid at the moment as I can't seem to find where the options for notification toggles are. I remember adjusting them in some settings menu a while back after I first flashed ICS. I can't seem to find them in any settings menu, including CM settings. In CM settings, under "interface", I have an on/off toggle for the notification power widgets, but there's just the toggle, not any further settings. Is this normal, am I just missing something? Running 6.1 btw. I must be overlooking something here..


Open your apps, go to CyanogenMod Settings, scroll over to the Interface tab, tap the actual words "Notification power widget" and it will bring up the options


----------



## Tone_Capone

mising said:


> Open your apps, go to CyanogenMod Settings, scroll over to the Interface tab, tap the actual words "Notification power widget" and it will bring up the options


Thanks dude! I didn't even know that! haha


----------



## exzacklyright

What's the name of the launcher on this build again?



maxpower27 said:


> I haven't used auto-brightness with any phone since my first couple weeks with my OG Droid, so I'm perfectly fine with this. I have yet to find a single phone or ROM where auto-brightness actually worked to my liking. It just seems like kind of a useless feature to me, but I guess everyone has their own preferences.


This ^^^


----------



## knivesout

mising said:


> Open your apps, go to CyanogenMod Settings, scroll over to the Interface tab, tap the actual words "Notification power widget" and it will bring up the options


That's it! Great post man, thank you. Like I said, I knew the options were there since I messed with them just after initially flashing ICS, I just couldn't remember what I did to get into that menu ( even pressed the on/off toggle, just not the words). This should be in the OP or something, since I don't think many people would stumble upon it on their own.


----------



## haoleflip719

How do I get the phone to show serial port? The Nexus driver link provided with the ROM is not working.....


----------



## wowser

Is there a menu on this ROM to change the font? I searched through it but only found a setting to change the font size, not the actual font.


----------



## dzdroid

I suspect this has nothing to do with this ROM or phone in particular, but anyone know wtf this mms crap is:

http://i.imgur.com/M5H8D.png

http://i.imgur.com/Zofvh.png


----------



## jbr05ki

dzdroid said:


> I suspect this has nothing to do with this ROM or phone in particular, but anyone know wtf this mms crap is:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/M5H8D.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Zofvh.png


I got that shit today too! weird...


----------



## ronnie8890

I also got the weird text. Symbol for symbol exactly the same.


----------



## jfishh

same exact text received today as well...two of them


----------



## Golfman560

Everyone who got it is on Verizon? Or people from Mez/Showcase got it too? I thought I was the only one...


----------



## wowser

what the heck? i got the same thing.


----------



## Azuma73

Damn that's creepy, I got that weird txt too?? I don't understand?


----------



## knivesout

Got it too. Strange...


----------



## mswells

I got it as well.

Sent via Fascinating Glitchy Ice Cream Sandwich (Build 6.1)


----------



## jhssal

So I'm not the only one who got that strange messages...


----------



## 4FatSno

yup...got it too!

sent from outerspace


----------



## gt43aw

Got here too. Little big brotherish.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## js1n3m

I got those about a week ago as well. They came in sets of two, twice. Haven't received them again since. It could be the ROM, although unlikely.

EDIT: I just received 6 more today. WTF! (USCellular, Mesmerize)


----------



## sageDieu

I did not get the message, I'm on a mesmerize on us cellular. my Droid x dev friend received it on his phone though, on Verizon, and showed it to me yesterday.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## LeoSolaris

I'm running 6.1 and no matter how many times I reinstall, I get an error about the sdcard being out of space. I have a 16 gig card, and I might be using 2 gigs. I thought I saw a fix for this, but I can not find it. (Yes I used the search, and it did find this thread. I can't find it in this thread.)

If anyone know how to fix the sdcard error, I would love to know. Hopefully it doesn't need a PC to accomplish. Mine is broken at the moment. I'm limited to my Fassy.


----------



## Sendan

LeoSolaris said:


> I'm running 6.1 and no matter how many times I reinstall, I get an error about the sdcard being out of space. I have a 16 gig card, and I might be using 2 gigs. I thought I saw a fix for this, but I can not find it. (Yes I used the search, and it did find this thread. I can't find it in this thread.)
> 
> If anyone know how to fix the sdcard error, I would love to know. Hopefully it doesn't need a PC to accomplish. Mine is broken at the moment. I'm limited to my Fassy.


The best way to fix this is to buy a new one, preferably a class 10. Otherwise you can try backing it up, then reformatting on your computer.


----------



## AuroEdge

Is there a way to manually adjust the light levels to make auto-brightness run effectively (Build 6)?


----------



## whotookmylogin

When I connect my headphones I do not get the headphone icon or have control thought my headset. I did not see this as a "known issue" so I was curious if anyone else was experiencing this. Thanks.

EDIT: I am able to hear sound though my head set. The mic does not work.


----------



## Chewy1576

I am running Build 6 with Glitch 14 beta. Whenever I push the power button to wake up the screen, my touch screen is unresponsive. I have to lay out time out and push the power button again to get it to work. Is that a ROM or kernel issue and what do I do to fix it?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## whotookmylogin

This happened to me a few times and I am not on the glitch kernel. The only thing that fixes it is powering down phone with a battery pull

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jy6221

HI,

I recently flashed build 5 on my fascinate. Everything appeared to be working fine, i was surprised how well! Though, noticed i wasn't receiving any sms. i did a quick test and found that contacts weren't receiving mine either. I tried a different SMS app, go SMS Pro. That didn't resolve the issue.

Has anyone here come across this issue? if so can you recommend a fix?

As a last resort i'll flash my phone again, seeing if there's a solution before hand though.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jy6221

Sorry forgot to add, my GF has an iPhone. She receives my texts though they're all blank.


----------



## sheradrax

I have tried 2 different data fixes for non Verizon users and northern work. I'm getting a DNS look up error. Any ideas?

Sent from one twisted fassy. Mmm... ice cream.


----------



## ufcfan72

sheradrax said:


> I have tried 2 different data fixes for non Verizon users and northern work. I'm getting a DNS look up error. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from one twisted fassy. Mmm... ice cream.


. I am getting the same errors.


----------



## GagesAndroid

Great rom! Anyways, is there an app the market that allows you to use your LED flash as a flashlight? I've tried things like Tesla and most of the popular ones. I cant seem to get any of them to work! Anyone know of an app that works?


----------



## amathophobia

GagesAndroid said:


> Great rom! Anyways, is there an app the market that allows you to use your LED flash as a flashlight? I've tried things like Tesla and most of the popular ones. I cant seem to get any of them to work! Anyone know of an app that works?


Flashlight + LED works well.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## GagesAndroid

amathophobia said:


> Flashlight + LED works well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! Works well!


----------



## Fulaman

Does anyone on glitch Kernel have a temporary lock up on their screen (meaning touchscreen controls are unresponsive for a few seconds). This is often from the lockscreen, when you are trying to unlock the phone.


----------



## Special_opps

Fulaman said:


> Does anyone on glitch Kernel have a temporary lock up on their screen (meaning touchscreen controls are unresponsive for a few seconds). This is often from the lockscreen, when you are trying to unlock the phone.


Yes, with the included kernel and the glitch kernel. Jus dealing with it..

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## coreyshift69

So I realize almost everyone who has flashed this has had problems with texting. (Blank messages being sent) Is there any fix to it or is it something that can't be fixed?


----------



## Fulaman

coreyshift69 said:


> So I realize almost everyone who has flashed this has had problems with texting. (Blank messages being sent) Is there any fix to it or is it something that can't be fixed?


Flash build 6 and not 6.1 and you won't have problems with texting.


----------



## exzacklyright

I've never had an issue with texting


----------



## BlingDynasty

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, but my native usb tether and hotspot are working. I hadn't tried them in a while since I was using the wifi-tether app, but after a fresh install yesterday I figured it was worth the try. (Odin Eh03, odin recovery, flashed build 2, flashed build 6.1). I did experience some data dropouts where I had to restart, but there was a 5 hour period where the performance was rock solid.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coreyshift69

I flashed build 6 on my mez, and my texts I send are blank. I used CWM4 to flash it.


----------



## AuroEdge

Am I alone with a broken auto flash? Search didn't find anything for me & it's not a listed bug


----------



## mxpxrobbie

My phone may be broken... I was having spotty data, then it dropped off completely. ODIN'd stock GB, problem persisted. Now have rolled all the way back to Eclair, having same problems. Phone won't make or receive calls, and data is hosed.

Only thing that works is wifi. Is my phone dead?


----------



## sujaanj

mxpxrobbie said:


> My phone may be broken... I was having spotty data, then it dropped off completely. ODIN'd stock GB, problem persisted. Now have rolled all the way back to Eclair, having same problems. Phone won't make or receive calls, and data is hosed.
> 
> Only thing that works is wifi. Is my phone dead?


Either by calling Verizon customer support or through Verizon online, switch the phone on your account to another phone (another smartphone if you want to keep unlimited data), and switch back. Should fix it. Activate on stock and flash away.


----------



## coreyshift69

How do you flash the custom battery? Do you just flash it in recovery or what?


----------



## CubFan

mxpxrobbie said:


> My phone may be broken... I was having spotty data, then it dropped off completely. ODIN'd stock GB, problem persisted. Now have rolled all the way back to Eclair, having same problems. Phone won't make or receive calls, and data is hosed.
> 
> Only thing that works is wifi. Is my phone dead?


This same thing happened to me the other day. I flashed Stock, rebooted, no data...then I ODIN'd CM7fixed and flashed Build 2, still no data...however, then after re-flashing back to Stock it came back. It kept saying I was stuck in Airplane mode when I tried to dial out, but I couldn't turn it off. Weird. But like I said, eventually it came back. Not sure that's much of a fix but worth a try.

Or You may try re-flashing your radio if that doesn't work...


----------



## CubFan

BlingDynasty said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, but my native usb tether and hotspot are working. I hadn't tried them in a while since I was using the wifi-tether app, but after a fresh install yesterday I figured it was worth the try. (Odin Eh03, odin recovery, flashed build 2, flashed build 6.1). I did experience some data dropouts where I had to restart, but there was a 5 hour period where the performance was rock solid.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


What do you know...It's working for me as well! I did the exact same install method too...but I thought I actually tried it yesterday and didn't think it was working. Looks like it is now though. Weird.


----------



## whotookmylogin

AuroEdge said:


> Am I alone with a broken auto flash? Search didn't find anything for me & it's not a listed bug


Not alone. If you enable constant flash, take a pic then go to auto it works for a bit (in the dark anyway)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Etch-A-Sketch


----------



## Fulaman

AuroEdge said:


> Am I alone with a broken auto flash? Search didn't find anything for me & it's not a listed bug


Yeah, you're definitely not the only one with this issue. I hope it's a recognized issue.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmccros

Fulaman said:


> Yeah, you're definitely not the only one with this issue. I hope it's a recognized issue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I am on 6.1 with glitch and auto flash is working for me


----------



## Fulaman

jmccros said:


> I am on 6.1 with glitch and auto flash is working for me


I'm on build 6 with glitch, and auto flash doesn't work, I'm not going to try 6.1 because I have heard negative things about it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## coreyshift69

Fulaman said:


> I'm on build 6 with glitch, and auto flash doesn't work, I'm not going to try 6.1 because I have heard negative things about it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I have tried 6.1 and 6, and from experience I can say I like 6 a lot better.


----------



## Fulaman

coreyshift69 said:


> I have tried 6.1 and 6, and from experience I can say I like 6 a lot better.


Yah, exactly the reason I'm sticking with build 6 until build 7 comes out.


----------



## sheradrax

Is there a battery theme pack for build 6? I miss my gears of war battery.

Sent from one twisted fassy. Mmm... ice cream.


----------



## sherdog16

sheradrax said:


> Is there a battery theme pack for build 6? I miss my gears of war battery.
> 
> Sent from one twisted fassy. Mmm... ice cream.


Gunner mike's in the theme section
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10824-themeaccurate-battery-mod-for-hackensack-build-6-30dec2012/


----------



## AuroEdge

Does Build 6.5 include Google Apps? I see gapps [2/15/12] is linked right below the 6.5 description


----------



## Golfman560

AuroEdge said:


> Does Build 6.5 include Google Apps? I see gapps [2/15/12] is linked right below the 6.5 description


Use that new GApps, it isn't included.


----------



## sheradrax

sherdog16 said:


> Gunner mike's in the theme section
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10824-themeaccurate-battery-mod-for-hackensack-build-6-30dec2012/


Thank you but that's not what I am looking for. For build 2 there was a pack of flashable battery icons. There was a gears of war cog icon that I really liked.

On another note. Has any one tried the glitch kernels yet? If so did you use the one for build 6 or 6.1? I figure its 6.1.

Sent from one twisted fassy. Mmm... ice cream.


----------



## 4FatSno

sheradrax said:


> Thank you but that's not what I am looking for. For build 2 there was a pack of flashable battery icons. There was a gears of war cog icon that I really liked.
> 
> On another note. Has any one tried the glitch kernels yet? If so did you use the one for build 6 or 6.1? I figure its 6.1.
> 
> Sent from one twisted fassy. Mmm... ice cream.


Baked _Tators battery icons are here:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...Mesmerize-&-Showcase!-[Build-6.5]#entry338572

sent from outerspace


----------



## Chewy1576

Glitch V14 B5 for 6.1 is working fine with Build 6.5.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulaman

Chewy1576 said:


> Glitch V14 B5 for 6.1 is working fine with Build 6.5.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I don't see a Glitch V14 B5 for 6.1 anywhere on XDA, just a Glitch V14 B5 for Build 6 and a Glitch V14 B4 for build 6.1, would you kindly point me to the direction where you found B5 for 6.1? Thanks!


----------



## GagesAndroid

Not to sound like an idiot, but what is the accurate battery mod? I've never used it and I'm not sure what it does.. What's wrong with stock battery thing?









Sent via Samsung Fassy w/ TeamHacksungs ICS 6.1


----------



## knivesout

Fulaman said:


> Not to sound like an idiot, but what is the accurate battery mod? I've never used it and I'm not sure what it does.. What's wrong with stock battery thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via Samsung Fassy w/ TeamHacksungs ICS 6.1


Accurate battery mod just puts the battery percentage in the status bar with the battery icon. Nothing wrong with the way it is stock, some people just like having the exact percentage. I prefer not to have it in the status bar myself, I'm always looking at it and thinking it's draining to quickly.


----------



## Fulaman

knivesout said:


> Bookmark this link: http://androtransfer...itch/Fascinate/
> 
> Accurate battery mod just puts the battery percentage in the status bar with the battery icon. Nothing wrong with the way it is stock, some people just like having the exact percentage. I prefer not to have it in the status bar myself, I'm always looking at it and thinking it's draining to quickly.


You are the man Knivesout


----------



## GagesAndroid

knivesout said:


> Bookmark this link: http://androtransfer.com/tk-glitch/CM9-kernels/Glitch/Fascinate/
> 
> Accurate battery mod just puts the battery percentage in the status bar with the battery icon. Nothing wrong with the way it is stock, some people just like having the exact percentage. I prefer not to have it in the status bar myself, I'm always looking at it and thinking it's draining to quickly.


Oh, OK. I went ahead and flashed it. I was using this battery thing from an app anyways, so now I can get rid of that. But yeah it does make it feel like it drains 5x faster.







Still nice to have it though.

Sent via Samsung Fassy w/ TeamHacksungs ICS 6.5


----------



## GagesAndroid

I got a couple of video messages from my friend and when I go to play them, its just a still image with no audio with a play button at the bottom.. I use GoSMS as my main app but they won't play on the stock app, Verizon messages or Handcent... Anyone know of a way to play them or is this a bug? I haven't seen it before so I thought I'd ask.

Sent via Samsung Fassy w/ TeamHacksungs ICS 6.5


----------



## combsco

Can anyone direct me to a fix to get my 3g to connect? Wifi works fine but I can't connect to the mobile network.


----------



## combsco

Can anyone direct me to a fix to get my 3g to connect? Wifi works fine but I can't connect to the mobile network.


----------



## droidstyle

combsco said:


> Can anyone direct me to a fix to get my 3g to connect? Wifi works fine but I can't connect to the mobile network.


you might need a dmu reset or esn swap. I would activate another smartphone on your line then reactivate you current device. You can also call your carrier and have them do it if that person is competent enough...it can be a crap shoot dealing with custome service.


----------



## larryp1962

combsco said:


> Can anyone direct me to a fix to get my 3g to connect? Wifi works fine but I can't connect to the mobile network.


I would try to Odin back to stock....

dial *228

See if that works

If not,,,, do what droidstyle suggests


----------



## Onebryteday

Trying to figure out how to restore my mms messages from gb 2.3.5 (EI20) rom. 
They will restore when I flash my mes back to the stock rom (ei20).

However when I do a data only restore from TB the messages can be listed but, when I try to open one it FCs mms.
Anyone have a solution?

I'm currently running JT's ICS 6.5. This rom is awesome. Thanks in advance for any help.
Best Regards


----------



## AuroEdge

My 3g data has been going out off and on on Build 6.5. No idea if it's the ROM or network


----------



## droidstyle

mine has been working flawless.


----------



## 4FatSno

droidstyle said:


> mine has been working flawless.


+1.
Solid 3G. Solid Wi-Fi. Solid Camera. Solid Gallery. No crashes. No keyboard pop ups. I absolutely wipe the big 3 before flashing ...and I've had no issues.

Thank you for your great work!

***ICS 6.5 stock kernel***

sent from outerspace


----------



## JDinAZ

Where did the theme chooser go?


----------



## AuroEdge

Theme chooser was only CM7 right?

Today seems like my data hasn't been going out, but it sure has been switching to 1X a lot. Battery life on 6.5 seems around 50%-75% of Build 6. Time will tell. Cell standby has low battery usage. Still not sure if battery loss is from an external or internal source


----------



## GagesAndroid

Is it just me or almost every time you wake up the phone, the lock screen doesn't work for a certain amount of time? It just stays locked up and its starting to be a constant thing and its really annoying... Anyone have a solution?

Sent via Samsung Fassy w/ TeamHacksungs ICS 6.5


----------



## cueball19826

GagesAndroid said:


> Is it just me or almost every time you wake up the phone, the lock screen doesn't work for a certain amount of time? It just stays locked up and its starting to be a constant thing and its really annoying... Anyone have a solution?
> 
> Sent via Samsung Fassy w/ TeamHacksungs ICS 6.5


I've had that happen to me quite a bit. I usually just pull the battery and then reboot and once or twice of doing that makes it stop. Pain in the butt but other than that I can't be happier with this ROM.


----------



## droidstyle

cueball19826 said:


> I've had that happen to me quite a bit. I usually just pull the battery and then reboot and once or twice of doing that makes it stop. Pain in the butt but other than that I can't be happier with this ROM.


any specific reason why you pull the battery? Holding the power and volume up buttons for 6-10sec does the same thing and its alot easier on your hardware.


----------



## cueball19826

droidstyle said:


> any specific reason why you pull the battery? Holding the power and volume up buttons for 6-10sec does the same thing and its alot easier on your hardware.


I did not know that. I'll just do that from now on then.


----------



## maxpower27

GagesAndroid said:


> Is it just me or almost every time you wake up the phone, the lock screen doesn't work for a certain amount of time? It just stays locked up and its starting to be a constant thing and its realty annoying... Anyone have a solution?
> 
> Sent via Samsung Fassy w/ TeamHacksungs ICS 6.5


I had that happen a lot with build 6, but it hasn't been an issue for me at all with 6.5.


----------



## Fulaman

cueball19826 said:


> I've had that happen to me quite a bit. I usually just pull the battery and then reboot and once or twice of doing that makes it stop. Pain in the butt but other than that I can't be happier with this ROM.


Exactly same here


----------



## rusty817

Has anyone got a "Text Message Memory Full" notification? Iv never gotten the notification when running CM7. I got it while running both builds 6.0 and 6.5. Im estimated I had around a hundred texts sent and recieved when I got the notification. Deleting texts allows new ones to come through.

Don't know if the datadata partition fix used for CM7 might work to fix this but im not getting app force closes as in CM7.


----------



## JRWilliams308

Leap year killed my Fascinate!

OK.... I know, I know it's a NOOB way to start my comment. I'm joking, but not really. I woke up this morning to find my rooted Fascinate running Teamhacksung ICS dead as a doornail sitting at the Battery charge level indcator. You know the one displayed when you've plugged into external power but shut down the phone entirely.

Now all attempts to revive, save for reflashing (I'm at work now) are fruitless. 3 finger combo, power + Vol Up, battery yank, all get me to the Samsung logo, which flashes every 10 secs or so. I won't call it a brick, I'm pretty sure I can reflash when I get home. Just wondering if anyone else has see this before.

TIA


----------



## AuroEdge

Switched back to Build 6 the other day. On Build 6.5 (and I've heard this about Build 6.1 as well) I would lose data if I remained in a no signal area for a duration of time. When I would leave the data would not reconnect till I rebooted.

On Build 6 the data will come back on its own. Must be something screwy with the RIL updates that were made or something


----------



## knivesout

JRWilliams308 said:


> Leap year killed my Fascinate!
> 
> OK.... I know, I know it's a NOOB way to start my comment. I'm joking, but not really. I woke up this morning to find my rooted Fascinate running Teamhacksung ICS dead as a doornail sitting at the Battery charge level indcator. You know the one displayed when you've plugged into external power but shut down the phone entirely.
> 
> Now all attempts to revive, save for reflashing (I'm at work now) are fruitless. 3 finger combo, power + Vol Up, battery yank, all get me to the Samsung logo, which flashes every 10 secs or so. I won't call it a brick, I'm pretty sure I can reflash when I get home. Just wondering if anyone else has see this before.
> 
> TIA


Well, now that you've 3-fingered it there's not much you can do until you can get to a computer. What you'll want to do is flash the recovery you used initially to flash ICS (CWM4 fixed) in odin, then reflash the rom. Aside from the initial 3-fingering into recovery to install ICS, you'll never want to use that method of getting into recovery on ICS.


----------



## nograsswillgrow

I know that most camera LED flashlight apps do not work with this ROM. LED + Flashlight works, but I'm not too fond of that app. Is there any simple mod that I can do to allow the flashlight apps to actually work again?


----------



## whotookmylogin

5i13r said:


> This is my first load of an ICS rom on my fascinate. I loaded Build 1, then Build 5. What a great smooth experience, thank you everyone. I do have a question about the headphone port. It is not detecting my headphones when I plug them in. Anyone have this experience?


The headphones should work but it does not appear that the icon or mic/phone control work. This is the case on 6.5 as well


----------



## remicks

Anyone else having the google login error on boot after setup? I get a notification saying there was a problem but everything is synching fine.

Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwich eating flying pink unicorn... we call him Bob.


----------



## abcs

Can someone explain why the ROM works fine, then when I hit reboot it goes into bootloop and gets stuck in the Samsung logo on repeat. I cant get into recovery from there or anything, I ultimately have to rewipe everything and start over.


----------



## knivesout

Haven't seen that as any sort of confirmed issue and I've never experienced it. Make sure you're not 3-fingering into recovery on an ICS rom. Other than that, no idea why you'd run into that bootloop.


----------



## abcs

knivesout said:


> Haven't seen that as any sort of confirmed issue and I've never experienced it. Make sure you're not 3-fingering into recovery on an ICS rom. Other than that, no idea why you'd run into that bootloop.


 So 3 fingering doesn't work? When it goes into bootloop how am i supposed to get back to the rom without cleaning everything?

Thanks.


----------



## knivesout

No if you 3-finger you will get a bootloop. To fix it, reflash the recovery you used to flash ICS (CWM4 fixed for CM7), then reflash the rom.


----------



## abcs

knivesout said:


> Well, now that you've 3-fingered it there's not much you can do until you can get to a computer. What you'll want to do is flash the recovery you used initially to flash ICS (CWM4 fixed) in odin, then reflash the rom. Aside from the initial 3-fingering into recovery to install ICS, you'll never want to use that method of getting into recovery on ICS.


 I had that same problem. Annoying.


----------



## AuroEdge

Build 6.5 will not recover data connection if it's lost. Anybody else have this?


----------



## 94SupraTT

AuroEdge said:


> Build 6.5 will not recover data connection if it's lost. Anybody else have this?


I did not have that issue on 6.5
Sent from Samsung Fascinate running ICS.


----------



## knivesout

I've been mainly using this rom for a while now, and I also had an issue with the data dropping out. "3g" icon goes away and bars turn grey, no usable data signal. Toggling data, airplane mode, any data related setting I could find didn't help anything. After a wipe and reflash data is back.


----------



## msavides

Hi all,

I have been playing with this ROM since November 2011. currently on 6.0/6.1 (fascinate)

I have read and read and never had a need to post until now.

I have done both my fascinate and my GF fascinate. the problem is that we have a 2010 KIA forte and the Bluetooth will only pair one of our phone when we try to pair the other it overwrites the first phone.

this worked fine until i put it on both phones.

After further investigation I found out that the Bluetooth Mac address on both of our phones are the same. 43:29:b1:55:00:00

Is this address hard coded in this ROM and is there any thing we can do to change it. I can't believe that I am the first to discover this.

Any help or confirmation that the Bluetooth mac is the same on all our phones would be helpful.

Mark


----------



## sheradrax

msavides said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been playing with this ROM since November 2011. currently on 6.0/6.1 (fascinate)
> 
> I have read and read and never had a need to post until now.
> 
> I have done both my fascinate and my GF fascinate. the problem is that we have a 2010 KIA forte and the Bluetooth will only pair one of our phone when we try to pair the other it overwrites the first phone.
> 
> this worked fine until i put it on both phones.
> 
> After further investigation I found out that the Bluetooth Mac address on both of our phones are the same. 43:29:b1:55:00:00
> 
> Is this address hard coded in this ROM and is there any thing we can do to change it. I can't believe that I am the first to discover this.
> 
> Any help or confirmation that the Bluetooth mac is the same on all our phones would be helpful.
> 
> Mark


My bt address is the same as well.

Sent from one twisted fassy. Mmm... ice cream.


----------



## cueball19826

msavides said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been playing with this ROM since November 2011. currently on 6.0/6.1 (fascinate)
> 
> I have read and read and never had a need to post until now.
> 
> I have done both my fascinate and my GF fascinate. the problem is that we have a 2010 KIA forte and the Bluetooth will only pair one of our phone when we try to pair the other it overwrites the first phone.
> 
> this worked fine until i put it on both phones.
> 
> After further investigation I found out that the Bluetooth Mac address on both of our phones are the same. 43:29:b1:55:00:00
> 
> Is this address hard coded in this ROM and is there any thing we can do to change it. I can't believe that I am the first to discover this.
> 
> Any help or confirmation that the Bluetooth mac is the same on all our phones would be helpful.
> 
> Mark


Mine is the same as well and I'm running the Codename Android ROM not Teamhacksung although I was before CNA.


----------



## Curley

anyone running Build 7? How stable is it? I am running M4


----------



## Efpophis

cueball19826 said:


> Mine is the same as well and I'm running the Codename Android ROM not Teamhacksung although I was before CNA.


Confirmed that I have the same BT MAC address as you guys. This really should not be the case...

MAC addresses are supposed to be set in the hardware and unique per device. Further, the first 3 hex numbers are supposed to tell you what company manufactured your device - 43:29:B1 does not map to any known manufacturer, nor does it spell anything significant when translated to ASCII. So something is probably over-riding the hardware setting, or not detecting it properly.


----------



## OhioYJ

*edit* I figured it out, it was right in front of me.


----------



## maxpower27

Video playback appears to be borked in build 7. All I'm getting are error messages in both the Gallery and YouTube.

aaaaaand now I see that the OP has been updated. Nevermind


----------



## msavides

Efpophis said:


> Confirmed that I have the same BT MAC address as you guys. This really should not be the case...
> 
> MAC addresses are supposed to be set in the hardware and unique per device. Further, the first 3 hex numbers are supposed to tell you what company manufactured your device - 43:29:B1 does not map to any known manufacturer, nor does it spell anything significant when translated to ASCII. So something is probably over-riding the hardware setting, or not detecting it properly.


There has to be a way to for us to change the bluetooth address. Or is this something we should report to the OP to request a solution. There has to be a reason that all CM Roms use the same Bluetooth addresses. Perhaps it cannot be done.

Mark


----------



## Anthony2816

I discovered the same Bluetooth problem. I updated both my Fascinate and my wife's with HS ICS 6.5. Hooked up her phone to her Prius just fine, but when I then added my phone, it deleted hers. Major problem. What's the fix? Never happened with earlier roms...


----------



## Anthony2816

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but hopefully someone will redirect me if necessary. I can't get Barnacle Wifi Tether to work since updating to HS ICS 6.5. When I click Barnacle's "Start" button, it shows the following errors:

"Wifi: Could not set ad-hoc mode of wlan0: Invalid argument"
"Wifi: Could not set KEY_MGMT to NONE of wlan0: Invalid argument"
"Wifi: Failed to configure WEP:
"Wifi: Could not set ssid of wlan0: Invalid argument"

Can someone smarter than me tell me if there's a way to fix this? My home dsl modem died today, and I'd really like to run my desktop internet off my Fascinate while waiting for the replacement.


----------



## 4FatSno

Anthony...I don't speak french...so I can't helps you out bro.









But...this wifi app work well on THS

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/

Just be sure to set device profile to: Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA/LTE)



sent from outerspace


----------



## Anthony2816

4FatSno said:


> But...this wifi app work well on THS


Worked great...thanks!


----------



## abcs

Still having problems with the calendar sync. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Fulaman

Does anyone know if THS 7.1 can send MMS over wifi like AOKP build 28?


----------



## ocs111

You should be able to flash the gapps fixer patch after flashing gapps and the calendar sync work.



abcs said:


> Still having problems with the calendar sync. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## abcs

Thanks, but where is the fixer link?


----------



## bobloblaw1

abcs said:


> Thanks, but where is the fixer link?


I just googled "gapps fixer":
http://hotfile.com/dl/144196814/6bfa945/gapps_fixer.zip.html

You might want to do this as well in case your market breaks like mine did.


----------



## Curley

If I want to flash glitch, do I need the GB bootloaders?


----------



## droidstyle

Curley said:


> If I want to flash glitch, do I need the GB bootloaders?


All the bootloaders do is allow the glitch splash screen to function...without them you will get a double samsung logo then the boot ani.


----------



## Curley

droidstyle said:


> All the bootloaders do is allow the glitch splash screen to function...without them you will get a double samsung logo then the boot ani.


Edit: I flashed Glitch and did not flash the GB Bootloaders on MS4 and my startup splash screen that I put on the phone still works.

IDK, but it does.


----------



## GagesAndroid

Anyone know of a non-verizon wifi tethering app? Barnicle won't work, PDANET/FoxFi won't work, nor will open garden wifi tether.









Sent via Samsung Fassy w/ TeamHacksungs ICS 7.1


----------



## knivesout

droidstyle said:


> Anyone know of a non-verizon wifi tethering app? Barnicle won't work, PDANET/FoxFi won't work, nor will open garden wifi tether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via Samsung Fassy w/ TeamHacksungs ICS 7.1


The "wifi tether" app on google code works fine on ICS, just switch the device profile to galaxy nexus.


----------



## GagesAndroid

That will hide it from Verizon, right? I don't want to lose my unlimited or get charged more on my bill because my dad would kill me.









Sent via Samsung Fassy w/ TeamHacksungs ICS 7.1


----------



## cueball19826

Does anyone else's messaging app close when they try to open up settings?


----------



## VegasRomeo

Anyone know if the latest Glitch Kernel will works with Build 8? Don't wanna take the chance without finding what's up. Haven't seen any post on it.


----------



## droidstyle

knivesout said:


> I'm pretty sure there's more to it than just the splash screen, or else I don't know why tk-glitch would say to "have a damn GB bootloader". I'm honestly not sure why it is recommended, might have to ask one of the glitch devs.
> 
> The "wifi tether" app on google code works fine on ICS, just switch the device profile to galaxy nexus.


jt1134 said along time ago that gb bootloaders are irrelevant...he is the one that brought mtd to our device, so ill trust what he says lol.


----------



## jean001

I'm having a problem after installing teamhacksung's ICS Port for Fascinate (BUILD 8) ... Everything works great except I keep getting a pop up with messaging. It says "Unfortunately, Messaging has stopped." with OK at the bottom. How can I fix this? I have re-installed from scratch at least 4 times.


----------



## cueball19826

VegasRomeo said:


> Anyone know if the latest Glitch Kernel will works with Build 8? Don't wanna take the chance without finding what's up. Haven't seen any post on it.


I am using Glitch 14 and its working fine on build 8.


----------



## combsco

jean001 said:


> I'm having a problem after installing teamhacksung's ICS Port for Fascinate (BUILD 8) ... Everything works great except I keep getting a pop up with messaging. It says "Unfortunately, Messaging has stopped." with OK at the bottom. How can I fix this? I have re-installed from scratch at least 4 times.


http://www.mediafire...cw673k4umzk6ah6

Use a file manager to install that file from your sd card.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16630-romicsimm76d-teamhacksungs-ics-port-for-fascinate-build-8-0411/page__st__1030

You can start reading from there if you have any questions.


----------



## pearlmargarita

I was using Build 8 with no problems at all when today for some reason my Fascinate got stuck in a CWM boot loop. I have been flashing it back to an unrooted state, rooting it again, and attempting to install the ICS ROM with no results. I have done this multiple times correctly, wiping data/cache/Dalvik. It roots successfully--it is just when I go to put on the ICS ROM that it fails to install. It gets to the part of the install where it states, "Checking state of BML/MTD", whereupon it stops and transfers to the black screen with the Samsung logo, where it stays. I can't figure out why it isn't working. Ideas?


----------



## droidstyle

pearlmargarita said:


> I was using Build 8 with no problems at all when today for some reason my Fascinate got stuck in a CWM boot loop. I have been flashing it back to an unrooted state, rooting it again, and attempting to install the ICS ROM with no results. I have done this multiple times correctly, wiping data/cache/Dalvik. It roots successfully--it is just when I go to put on the ICS ROM that it fails to install. It gets to the part of the install where it states, "Checking state of BML/MTD", whereupon it stops and transfers to the black screen with the Samsung logo, where it stays. I can't figure out why it isn't working. Ideas?


have you tried using the section 4 of the guide pinned top of the page?


----------



## pearlmargarita

droidstyle said:


> have you tried using the section 4 of the guide pinned top of the page?


 What guide are you referring to?

I eventually got it to work by going back to stock for the 7th time, using a CWM4 fixed for CM7 ODIN, then flashing build 2, followed by build 8. The only problem I seem to have now is that the stock messaging app refuses to work. It will not open at all, even after clearing cache/clearing data. Selecting the app immediately brings the message, "Unfortunately, Messaging has stopped."

*Edit*
Found the fix: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16630-romicsimm76d-teamhacksungs-ics-port-for-fascinate-build-8-0411/page__st__1040#entry619800


----------



## pearlmargarita

New issue: Phone keeps randomly turning itself off. I've never had this happen with any ROM I've flashed. Any fixes or has this happened before?


----------



## kstyndall

I may be premature in saying this but in build 9 I am noticing that my accounts get removed and I have to re add them. I didn't have to do this with previous builds. I also noticed that the signal bars did not seem to work at all in build 9. I am not complaining at all. Just wanted to put my two cents worth in for the devs. Awesome work. This is my favorite ROM for my fascinate. Thanks for all of the hard work.


----------



## droidstyle

honestly aokp34 is the most stable rom i have been on to date.


----------



## jbowm16

Hey guys Im not completely sure if this phone is normally capable of connecting to an ad-hoc network so forgive me if I'm wrong in this but i believe there may be something going on with wifi Because I'm unable to connect to any ad-hoc networks. If anyone knows anything id greatly appreciate anyy info, thanks in advance!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## empthollow

Awsome work. I too think this is the most solid software for the i500. The signal bars work better in build10. I do occasionally lose signal altogether. I fixed it by toggling airplane mode on, then off again. Other minor quirks which you may know about: A voice mail notification that will not go away, and all my calls have max volume until I adjust and then it is back to what the system voice volume is. Great job, I am loving ICS. 
Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------



## Lightswarm

HELP!!

I'm in need of some real help. I've tried to get MIUI ICS ROM on my Fascinate but it obviously required THS's ICS Build 2. So I went ahead and followed the necessary steps on this link: http://exzacklyright.blogspot.com/2012/01/how-to-flash-ics-on-verizon-samsung.html

I'm coming from Stock Gingerbread. However I've restored my fascinate via Odin to EH03 and after I've followed all 13 steps and installed THS Build 2, my Fascinate will only boot constantly to the Recovery screen, (bootloop).

So I took a look around hopefully finding the solution which was on the OP of this thread. Here are the instructions I followed:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Constant booting to Recovery? Try unmounting and remounting /system in mounts and storage. If remounting /system doesn't work, try this: [/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]From recovery, select "mounts and storage", select "format /boot", confirm it, then reflash your ROM (best bet is to use Build 2 here), reboot, and you should be back in ICS. (thanks remicks) NOTE: DO NOT REBOOT AFTER FORMATTING THE /BOOT PARTITION WITHOUT REINSTALLING THE ROM FIRST, OR YOUR PHONE WILL NOT BOOT! [/background]


And after following each step especially the flashing of the rom after "format/boot", my fascinate is now stuck on the "Samsung" logo startup. Can anyone help? Or must I Odin the crap out of my phone again? Lol. I figured this should be on a thread but I feel that constructive feedback can be given with the instructions in the OP of this thread.


----------



## gShnizzle

After repeatedly precisely following insructions from rootz I get up to THS build 2 and it boots and runs fine........................... and then no matter what ICS rom I install after that, from then on has a nasty dark yellow tint.

When booting, the first "samsung" is perfect white. the second "samsung" and everything thereafter is yellow. The color tuning settings are no help and i search and search and search and just cannot find anyone else out there with the same infuriating problem.

Is there something I missed?
Is there a different kernel or something already out there to fix this and it blew right over my head?
You can safely assume I am following the directions properly...

screenshot looks great on another machine...
I can restore it back to cm7 and the yellow goes away.


----------



## jabibister

I'm currently running Adrynalne's SuperClean 2.9.2 on my Fascinate. It's Gingerbread 2.2.1, Build # SCH-I500.EB01

How can I get the latest build/rom of ICS by sbrissen.

Thanks!


----------



## Derezzed

NVM, I went ahead and flashed build 15, from 2. Everything is working amazingly. Super smooth and no lag. Haven't had any FCs or anything like that.
Been using it for a day now.
I was wondering if there was a way to change the format of the date on the LS. Mine says "Sat, July 21" and I want the day of the week spelled out fully.


----------

